# Profit Accumulator (Matched Betting)



## Fortunatus

I decided would start a thread so people can see clearly what's possible to earn on Profit Accumulator (Matched Betting, risk free profit) been a few questions on this curious what exactly is on offers, what's possible and how many offers are available once signing up to platinum membership I thought this insight could help some of you out.









Learn Matched Betting Online Easily | Outplayed


Mаtched bеtting (also known as back bet matching, lay bet matching or double bеtting) is a bеtting technique used by individuals to profit from the free bets and incentives offered by bookmakers. It is generally considered risk-free as it is based on the application of a mathematical equation...




www.profitaccumulator.co.uk





I've uploaded my excel spreadsheet I use this is essential for keeping track off the all you're bets, offers you've completed and profits its important to know where every penny is at all times time. if you need help understanding or filling it out I can explain ;

https://www.mediafire.com/?121n2seg7ijp7by

To begin with you have 2x free offers, you can try these out before committing to signing up, you will make around £30-40 profit from these 2 bets alone. if you decide its good (which you will) you'll sign up its £17.99 per month rolling contract you can cancel anytime but the offers it unlocks make it well worth its weight in gold, I've attached a picture of all the platinum offers available as I've been asked a few times. reload offers change weekly and I would be surprised if anyone could complete the offers faster than new ones arrive.

Each beginner offer has a step-by-step guide along with a video guide on how to complete it, every offer after has a written step-by-step guide so its impossible to go wrong as long as you follow it.

PA has oddsmatching software which tells you the current odds for every event at every bookmaker it does all of the work for you, you select the bookmaker you want select the odds you want and it will show you all upcoming events.

PA also offers a calculator where by you enter you're stake for the bet, enter the odds and it tells you exactly how much to bet down to the penny and exactly how much you will win down to the penny so you know before you even place your bets exactly how much profit you will have there is absolutely no risk.

Its well worth signing up and I'm sure anyone who knows about this will vouch for it

View attachment 112097


----------



## Fortunatus

@josh__21 answers you're questions mate


----------



## sneeky_dave

Top thread!


----------



## josh__21

Yh looks to be a few offers there once have finished off rest of sign up offers il sign up for month and give it a try


----------



## zyphy

In


----------



## smash

Also a member of PA due to the other thread on here. It's well worth the lay out. No pun intended


----------



## Fortunatus

smash said:


> Also a member of PA due to the other thread on here. It's well worth the lay out. No pun intended


+ i thought it was a load of rubbish until a few people mentioned it, took the chance and now I'm just mad i didnt believe it sooner!


----------



## BTS93

I signed up yesterday (just the free trial) and was £30 up after 2 bets.

Will be buying platinum once i'm not ill (GET THE VIOLINS OUT!)


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Repped.


----------



## dmsknk

Good stuff, just got premium yesterday. Management of your deposits and withdrawals seems the hardest part so far, not sure whether to go with paypal for free withdrawals to bank account after all the signups are done or skrill.


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Good stuff, just got premium yesterday. Management of your deposits and withdrawals seems the hardest part so far, not sure whether to go with paypal for free withdrawals to bank account after all the signups are done or skrill.


I opened up a new bank account purely for matched betting, the spreadsheet i made is good as you will know where every penny is but using a dedicated bank account seems to be the easiest way to manage money. as soon as I had about £1000+ to play with things got a lot easier as money comes bank into my bank before i run out for bets


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> I opened up a new bank account purely for matched betting, the spreadsheet i made is good as you will know where every penny is but using a dedicated bank account seems to be the easiest way to manage money. as soon as I had about £1000+ to play with things got a lot easier as money comes bank into my bank before i run out for bets


Tempted to do that myself but arent withdrawal times a lot longer than skrill or paypal?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Tempted to do that myself but arent withdrawal times a lot longer than skrill or paypal?


2-5 working days, but once you've got a big enough bankroll of £1000+ money usually comes in just as fast as your spending it on more offers so its not been an issue for me yet


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> 2-5 working days, but once you've got a big enough bankroll of £1000+ money usually comes in just as fast as your spending it on more offers so its not been an issue for me yet


Do you dabble in the casino bonus offers? not got my head around those yet as im still making my way through the startups but they seem more risky, i.e they actually have risk to them unlike the normal ones


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Do you dabble in the casino bonus offers? not got my head around those yet as im still making my way through the startups but they seem more risky, i.e they actually have risk to them unlike the normal ones


the casino offers do carry a small risk, casino offers are more of a long term guarantee. most casino/slots offer around 90%-97% RTP (return to player) so over time mathematically you will make profit over the long term. you can loose the first few but then win the next few. everything posted on PA is positive profit over the long term they don't post anything that isn't. I've been lucky with casino offers I got 20 free spins at Leovegas without depositing and won £106.10


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> the casino offers do carry a small risk, casino offers are more of a long term guarantee. most casino/slots offer around 90%-97% RTP (return to player) so over time mathematically you will make profit over the long term. you can loose the first few but then win the next few. everything posted on PA is positive profit over the long term they don't post anything that isn't. I've been lucky with casino offers I got 20 free spins at Leovegas without depositing and won £106.10


When people say 'long term profit' is that because these same casino offers can be used regularly or are they/you just talking generally. I imagine it would be a ballache trying to track casino losses and winnings


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> When people say 'long term profit' is that because these same casino offers can be used regularly or are they/you just talking generally. I imagine it would be a ballache trying to track casino losses and winnings


no some you will profit in, some you will loose in but generally you will profit and over the long term you will profit a lot. if you loose its usually only a small amount. not particularly in the spreadsheet I attached in the OP you check what type of offer it is so you can filter them out and check them all whenever you want


----------



## dmsknk

dmsknk said:


> When people say 'long term profit' is that because these same casino offers can be used regularly or are they/you just talking generally. I imagine it would be a ballache trying to track casino losses and winnings


Ahh i see, thanks!


----------



## Alex6534

Going to have a look at this tonight/tomorrow, @Fortunatus how many hours were you putting in to get £500+?


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Going to have a look at this tonight/tomorrow, @Fortunatus how many hours were you putting in to get £500+?


1-2 hours a day tops, could do it in less once I'm even more familiar with it all


----------



## Fortunatus

curious how much other people have made thus far with this?


----------



## Alex6534

I'm really curious as well, although it'l be a fraction what the owner is making now if they have over 7k members at £18 a month :lol:

If I could make £1.5k a month that would do me through uni pretty damn well.


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> I'm really curious as well, although it'l be a fraction what the owner is making now if they have over 7k members at £18 a month :lol:
> 
> If I could make £1.5k a month that would do me through uni pretty damn well.


10K members now apparently, seems to be spreading like wildfire!.

I think it's definitely possible with a little work, I'm about to start 2 more accounts in the coming weeks so will have 3 on the go, I'm aiming for minimum of £1000 a month on each which should be an hour or 2 a day if I'm efficient with my time


----------



## Alex6534

Fortunatus said:


> 10K members now apparently, seems to be spreading like wildfire!.
> 
> I think it's definitely possible with a little work, I'm about to start 2 more accounts in the coming weeks so will have 3 on the go, I'm aiming for minimum of £1000 a month on each which should be an hour or 2 a day if I'm efficient with my time


I'm still waiting to be approved to the FB group...

I take it you're using friends' accounts?


----------



## MatchedBetter1

Lurker here, had to register just to ask about this as very intrigued!

@Fortunatus , did you have many registered online accounts to start with? (I.e. disqualifying you from being eligible for the sign up offers..) ? I have quite a few accounts registered on the main online bookies just from the past, so I won't be eligible for most of the sign-up offers (the first 2 you get for free with PA when you sign up are no good to me because of this, so i'd have to just subscribe to the service to get going.)

Do you really think in that scenario it's realistic to pull £1k or more in a month? Continously?

How relevant is the aspect of time to it? I.e. does it ONLY require 1-2 hours a day, or if I devote 5-6 hours a day, can I make even more from it?

Very keen to get cracking with this if I can genuinely pull £1,000 a month or more out of it!!


----------



## Beats

Reps


----------



## sneeky_dave

Probably done £250 in a few weeks :/

I seem be putting a lot of money in on lays but not making that much profit

I may be wrong, just doesn't feel much


----------



## peanutbob69

This has got scam written all over it. If it was possible to make those kind of profits long term from matched betting then why is this ****face trying to sell me memberships..? Why is he not just making money from matched betting himself?

It's like someone trying to sell you a trading plan..if it was that good then why is he not making a living of trading instead of selling trading plans..lol!


----------



## Beats

peanutbob69 said:


> This has got scam written all over it. If it was possible to make those kind of profits long term from matched betting then why is this ****face trying to sell me memberships..? Why is he not just making money from matched betting himself?
> 
> It's like someone trying to sell you a trading plan..if it was that good then why is he not making a living of trading instead of selling trading plans..lol!


He probably is doing it himself and in turn making it easy for us lazy cnuts and earning an easy £17,99 a month in the process.

Alot of lads on here have been doing it.. Thats good enough for me


----------



## josh__21

Have made about £400 so far could of been more just waiting on money to be withdrawn a lot of time


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> I'm still waiting to be approved to the FB group...
> 
> I take it you're using friends' accounts?


yes I've got my girlfriend and mate to set up new bank accounts etc for me I'm just going to fund it all myself and send them a % of the profits each month


----------



## Alex6534

peanutbob69 said:


> This has got scam written all over it. If it was possible to make those kind of profits long term from matched betting then why is this ****face trying to sell me memberships..? Why is he not just making money from matched betting himself?
> 
> It's like someone trying to sell you a trading plan..if it was that good then why is he not making a living of trading instead of selling trading plans..lol!


Why make £2k a month when you can have 8-10k people paying £18 per month? Everyone's winning, particularly him.


----------



## Fortunatus

peanutbob69 said:


> This has got scam written all over it. If it was possible to make those kind of profits long term from matched betting then why is this ****face trying to sell me memberships..? Why is he not just making money from matched betting himself?
> 
> It's like someone trying to sell you a trading plan..if it was that good then why is he not making a living of trading instead of selling trading plans..lol!


I was naïve thinking that a few months ago when I first heard about it. but why would so many people vouch for it if its fake. there's also 2 offers you can try first debit card or nothing required to prove its real take a look and do the first 2 for free.

the idea behind the site is they find all the offers for you, all the reload offers casino offers bingo offers everything then give you a step by step guide on how to complete it. you're paying for the offers and the guides. of course you can go searching for them yourself but this is time consuming and more than likely you will miss most of them.


----------



## Fortunatus

sneeky_dave said:


> Probably done £250 in a few weeks :/
> 
> I seem be putting a lot of money in on lays but not making that much profit
> 
> I may be wrong, just doesn't feel much


once you've won your free bets are you waiting for good odds? if you bet on say a 2.1/2.1 vs a 7.5/7.5 you'll make almost double the profit on your free bet, you just need more capital to make the lay. they say you should aim for 75-80% of the profit from each free bet


----------



## funkdocta

I need to try this ****! and extra £500 per month would be fecking great! think of all the tren i could buy!! haha


----------



## noongains

Fortunatus said:


> 2.1/2.1 vs a 7.5/7.5 you'll make almost double the profit on your free bet


This. I messed up using a low stake bet on my free bet and won next to nothing.

Use higher odds on the free bets , but you will need more money in your betfair account


----------



## Fortunatus

noongains said:


> This. I messed up using a low stake bet on my free bet and won next to nothing.
> 
> Use higher odds on the free bets , but you will need more money in your betfair account


Yeah I done exactly the same with my first few bets didn't realize how much difference it would of made


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> Yeah I done exactly the same with my first few bets didn't realize how much difference it would of made


What kinda numbers are you throwing on the free bets/ lays?

do you stick to odds of around 10 like Sam at PA recommends or go higher?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> What kinda numbers are you throwing on the free bets/ lays?
> 
> do you stick to odds of around 10 like Sam at PA recommends or go higher?


around 10, only on the free bets rarely much higher purely because a £20 free bet at 10/10 odds requires a lay of £160, you'll make £17 profit from that, any higher and it requires too much money to lay and I can only do 1 or 2 offers at once


----------



## GAiinz

Fortunatus said:


> around 10, only on the free bets rarely much higher purely because a £20 free bet at 10/10 odds requires a lay of £160, you'll make £17 profit from that, any higher and it requires too much money to lay and I can only do 1 or 2 offers at once


So if you lay 1000 you can win 170 ?


----------



## dmsknk

then your liability would be huge, like 5 digits probably (not worked out the maths)


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> around 10, only on the free bets rarely much higher purely because a £20 free bet at 10/10 odds requires a lay of £160, you'll make £17 profit from that, any higher and it requires too much money to lay and I can only do 1 or 2 offers at once


Yeah same issue, I wodnered if sticking to 10 was just a noobie thing and once you get more advanced go up, maybe people do, ones with a big bank built up.


----------



## Fortunatus

GAiinz said:


> So if you lay 1000 you can win 170 ?


no because the free bet is only £20 in this case, you enter the free bet amount, enter the odds and it tells you exactly how much you need to lay. the higher the odds the more you need to lay, which means the higher percentage of the free bet you will win


----------



## Alex6534

Has anyone completed all the beginner offers? How long did it take an what did you earn?


----------



## noongains

Fortunatus said:


> Yeah I done exactly the same with my first few bets didn't realize how much difference it would of made


Have you done any where they match your first bet and used the full amount? some offering up to £200 in free bets.

With odds at 7 you would profit around £160 but the amount you need in betfair is a lot. A bit scary messing something up with that sort of money.


----------



## Gary29

Why is every bookie in the land not trying to stop this?


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Has anyone completed all the beginner offers? How long did it take an what did you earn?


I've done all the beginner offers in a week, earning about 400 I think


----------



## Fortunatus

noongains said:


> Have you done any where they match your first bet and used the full amount? some offering up to £200 in free bets.
> 
> With odds at 7 you would profit around £160 but the amount you need in betfair is a lot. A bit scary messing something up with that sort of money.


yes I've done the bet your talking about, this one I double, triple 10x checked before I pressed buttons! I had to wait till I had £1000 bank roll to do this one but again, you know the result before you place your bets so its all good so long as you don't do it wrong


----------



## Fortunatus

Gary29 said:


> Why is every bookie in the land not trying to stop this?


because how can they tell your doing anything wrong? your signing up placing a bet which may or may not win, then your free bet you may win with the bookie or loose with the bookie, if you loose your free money goes into your "lay account" the bloke who runs the site claims, for every 1 person doing matched betting there's tens of thousands that aren't and are throwing money into bookies


----------



## TBWFC

quick question mate, I have started with the free trial. but dont you think it takes a quite a large up front ammount to actually try and start this. I say this because I put 130 in betfair and the 5 & 10 in coral and betfred. The 2 bets on coral have come in returning me £128 which is a current profit of £22.30(betfred and my lay have not come in yet). But now I have to wait for the coral money to come out to put it back in betfair. So I can see this needing about a £500-£1000 upfront to make it easy to do.


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> quick question mate, I have started with the free trial. but dont you think it takes a quite a large up front ammount to actually try and start this. I say this because I put 130 in betfair and the 5 & 10 in coral and betfred. The 2 bets on coral have come in returning me £128 which is a current profit of £22.30(betfred and my lay have not come in yet). But now I have to wait for the coral money to come out to put it back in betfair. So I can see this needing about a £500-£1000 upfront to make it easy to do.


sure, the more you start with obviously the quicker things are the general rule of thumb is 25% of your money is in the bank for the bookies and 75% in the exchange. I spent a lot of time waiting for withdraws to enter my bank before I could do other offers but as soon as you get 700-1000 you'll be making a whole lot more. the screen shot I posted where I earned £550 in 1 week was when my bankroll got to £1000.


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> sure, the more you start with obviously the quicker things are the general rule of thumb is 25% of your money is in the bank for the bookies and 75% in the exchange. I spent a lot of time waiting for withdraws to enter my bank before I could do other offers but as soon as you get 700-1000 you'll be making a whole lot more. the screen shot I posted where I earned £550 in 1 week was when my bankroll got to £1000.


Yer sweet, well I hopefully will make £40 or so with these first 2 free offers, that gives me the first 3 months free, well thats how I'm going to look at it.


----------



## SkinnyJ

In


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> Yer sweet, well I hopefully will make £40 or so with these first 2 free offers, that gives me the first 3 months free, well thats how I'm going to look at it.


exactly! best thing to do is built up the money you make and not spend it untill you hit a bankroll of at least £1000 then I spend the profits I earn after this so I've got a good roll to complete many offers at a time


----------



## DaveW3000

Fortunatus said:


> exactly! best thing to do is built up the money you make and not spend it untill you hit a bankroll of at least £1000 then I spend the profits I earn after this so I've got a good roll to complete many offers at a time


Hi Mate, Just to clarify, this works based solely on the free bets?


----------



## Fortunatus

DaveW3000 said:


> Hi Mate, Just to clarify, this works based solely on the free bets?


yes, the free bet amount is where you make the money, anything before that you make a very small profit or loss qualifying for the free bet. but they never run out every site has new reload offers every week.


----------



## DaveW3000

Fortunatus said:


> yes, the free bet amount is where you make the money, anything before that you make a very small profit or loss qualifying for the free bet. but they never run out every site has new reload offers every week.


It does sound to good to be true, but i've had a look and it certainly seems legit. How much of your own cash did you have to put down for the first few weeks to get the ball rolling?


----------



## Fortunatus

DaveW3000 said:


> It does sound to good to be true, but i've had a look and it certainly seems legit. How much of your own cash did you have to put down for the first few weeks to get the ball rolling?


I thought the same a few months ago when I first heard about it and ignored it myself until I heard people talking about it more and more! you could start with anything above £100 really. I started with £500 seemed a good starting amount so you can do multiple offers at a time other wise you'll be doing an offer - waiting for it to withdraw into your bank before you can do another. but the more you start with the better


----------



## chezzer

Does anyone fancy sharing a profit accumulator account?

The more of us there is the more we can divide the £17.99 per month cost. so maybe 4 of us £4 a month.


----------



## DaveW3000

Fortunatus said:


> I thought the same a few months ago when I first heard about it and ignored it myself until I heard people talking about it more and more! you could start with anything above £100 really. I started with £500 seemed a good starting amount so you can do multiple offers at a time other wise you'll be doing an offer - waiting for it to withdraw into your bank before you can do another. but the more you start with the better


Awesome! I've gone through the first coral/ betfair one so have put in around £50 so far. My intention was to just to see it unfold as its supposed too before I put any real money down. The results for my first two wont be until tonight but I assume they credit your account (not bank) instantly when your bets win/ lose etc?

I'm just playing around with the calculator at the mo and it doesn't seem to make much difference if to go for say a 5.0/ 4.9 to a 71/60 other than the huge increase in liability?


----------



## Fortunatus

DaveW3000 said:


> Awesome! I've gone through the first coral/ betfair one so have put in around £50 so far. My intention was to just to see it unfold as its supposed too before I put any real money down. The results for my first two wont be until tonight but I assume they credit your account (not bank) instantly when your bets win/ lose etc?
> 
> I'm just playing around with the calculator at the mo and it doesn't seem to make much difference if to go for say a 5.0/ 4.9 to a 71/60 other than the huge increase in liability?


yes your accounts are credited straight away, sometimes the free bets take up to 24 hours to be available but that should be written on bottom of each offer's guide.

it makes a bit of difference when you receive a £20 free bet for example 2.0/1.9 vs a 14.0/13.9 is about £7 difference in profits. its the free bets you want to go for the higher odds


----------



## dark knight

Fortunatus said:


> curious how much other people have made thus far with this?


Started with £25 (£20 in betfair and £5 on the initial coral bet) about 2 weeks ago. Haven't had much of a chance to look at it this week but overall my bank is up £100 and about 25 still left in betfair. Haven't signed up for PA yet just still doing the free list of bets on savethestudent and a few other sites. Had a couple of reloads emailed to me from titanbet etc as well.

I notice a load of banners on the bookies websites where they had specials on Ascot last weekend - does PA explain how to take advantage of these when you only get a free bet if your original bet comes 2nd.

The only problem I have thought is that i keep winning on the bookies :cursing: if i was to place money on a bet normally the horse would probably fall over.


----------



## DaveW3000

Fortunatus said:


> yes your accounts are credited straight away, sometimes the free bets take up to 24 hours to be available but that should be written on bottom of each offer's guide.
> 
> it makes a bit of difference when you receive a £20 free bet for example 2.0/1.9 vs a 14.0/13.9 is about £7 difference in profits. its the free bets you want to go for the higher odds


oh right I see! Its gonna take some practice i think but definitely worth it :thumb:


----------



## dmsknk

dark knight said:


> Started with £25 (£20 in betfair and £5 on the initial coral bet) about 2 weeks ago. Haven't had much of a chance to look at it this week but overall my bank is up £100 and about 25 still left in betfair. Haven't signed up for PA yet just still doing the free list of bets on savethestudent and a few other sites. Had a couple of reloads emailed to me from titanbet etc as well.
> 
> I notice a load of banners on the bookies websites where they had specials on Ascot last weekend - does PA explain how to take advantage of these when you only get a free bet if your original bet comes 2nd.
> 
> The only problem I have thought is that i keep winning on the bookies :cursing: if i was to place money on a bet normally the horse would probably fall over.


I believe they do explain how to do the races, if not on the website then there will always be a Facebook discussion for it. I haven't won a single bookie bet yet so that's good


----------



## josh__21

Everyone of mine has been a bookies bet win. Pain in ass waiting to withdraw to do more bets


----------



## Aim2Gain

does PA explain how to take advantage of these when you only get a free bet if your original bet comes 2nd.

to get this 2nd bet you back with the bookie and lay exchange a favourite or 2nd favourite and hope it comes 2nd? as you dont lose or win with the 1st bet its just chance that it comes 2nd and free bet


----------



## Fortunatus

dark knight said:


> Started with £25 (£20 in betfair and £5 on the initial coral bet) about 2 weeks ago. Haven't had much of a chance to look at it this week but overall my bank is up £100 and about 25 still left in betfair. Haven't signed up for PA yet just still doing the free list of bets on savethestudent and a few other sites. Had a couple of reloads emailed to me from titanbet etc as well.
> 
> I notice a load of banners on the bookies websites where they had specials on Ascot last weekend - does PA explain how to take advantage of these when you only get a free bet if your original bet comes 2nd.
> 
> The only problem I have thought is that i keep winning on the bookies :cursing: if i was to place money on a bet normally the horse would probably fall over.


they have complete guides on the ascot, and channel 4 horse racing every saturday with similar offers. people we're earning £400-500 in a few days over the ascot event. also PA has some better offers than the free sites advertise for example titan bet offers £20 free i think, if you do it through PA they have a link where you can get a £50 free bet so there are some improved offers


----------



## Fortunatus

Aim2Gain said:


> does PA explain how to take advantage of these when you only get a free bet if your original bet comes 2nd.
> 
> to get this 2nd bet you back with the bookie and lay exchange a favourite or 2nd favourite and hope it comes 2nd? as you dont lose or win with the 1st bet its just chance that it comes 2nd and free bet


yes they explain absolutely everything and they have a chat thread where everyone chimes in and helps. I think you put a lot of these bets on over a few bookies and more than likely you'll win a few refunds some day you will some you wont but your not risking any of your own money doing it


----------



## Ukmeathead

What's the catch here then? Seem's like easy money and why isnt everyone doing it?


----------



## dmsknk

Im currently £126 up from 5 bets, had my first bookie win tonight of £112.50 which ill need to wait 3-5 working days for.

Out of curiosity what do people do with regards to the free bets when their qualifier wins at the bookie, do you wait until your withdrawal comes through and then make the free bet or just do it anyway?


----------



## anabolik

A couple questions.

Do you have to repeat the sign up process with coral/betfair every time you make a new bet?

Basically the way this whole process works is by betting 2 free bets against each other therefore guaranteeing you a profit is that right?

What does liability mean? I read the guide on the website and it mentioned you needed a substantial amount of money for liability on a certain bet in the betfair account. This amount was much more than the stake on the bet itself...So if I'm not betting the liability amount then why do I need it in my account?

Thanks just trying to get my head around all this.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> quick question mate, I have started with the free trial. but dont you think it takes a quite a large up front ammount to actually try and start this. I say this because I put 130 in betfair and the 5 & 10 in coral and betfred. The 2 bets on coral have come in returning me £128 which is a current profit of £22.30(betfred and my lay have not come in yet). But now I have to wait for the coral money to come out to put it back in betfair. So I can see this needing about a £500-£1000 upfront to make it easy to do.


The more you start with, the less waiting around, and the higher odds you can lay against therefore better profit BUT it can be done on a smaller budget with some patience.

I started with 300 in my second account and have made 200 profit in a couple weeks, but yes I got to a point where i had to wait for some returns to the bank and confirm it had gone in.


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> A couple questions.
> 
> Do you have to repeat the sign up process with coral/betfair every time you make a new bet?
> 
> Basically the way this whole process works is by betting 2 free bets against each other therefore guaranteeing you a profit is that right?
> 
> What does liability mean? I read the guide on the website and it mentioned you needed a substantial amount of money for liability on a certain bet in the betfair account. This amount was much more than the stake on the bet itself...So if I'm not betting the liability amount then why do I need it in my account?
> 
> Thanks just trying to get my head around all this.


Not quite,

The way it works is you place a bet on one outcome, say Chlesea v Man United football match you would bet on Chelsea. You then lay Chelsea in an exchange (like betfair) which basically means any result where Chelsea do not win.

Most bookie sign up offers will say something like bet £10 get £10 free bet. So you would sign up, put £10 on Chelsea. In the exchange you would lay Chelsea (theres a calculator on PA to tell you how much to lay). Whatever the outcome, you will lose a small amount (depending on the odds, usually 50p to £1 on a £10 bet)

So now, you get your free bet. You do the same thing but on the next football match, or whatever event. THis time the calculator allows for the fact you wont get your free bet stake back, and tells you how much to lay. Whatever the outcome you will make a profit. Usually on a £10 bet you'll be looking at about £8. Minus the £1 you may have lost on the first bet. £7 profit from 2 bets.

Liability is used in the exchange lay bet. The lay stake is how much you will win, the liability is how much you will lose if your bet loses. The higher the odds, the higher the liability BUT the more chance of winning in the exchange, and if it doesnt, the higher the winnings will be in your back bet account. When you lay, its like putting £50 on a 1/5 odds bet. Your risking £50 to win £10 for example.

When using your free bets, you generally want as high odds as you can cover yourself for because a) it increases the profit margins and B) it obviously means your back bet is higher odds, therefor less likely to win, therefore the money is more likely to end up in your exchange which can be used for your next set of bets. THe biggest nuisance is when your backing account wins and you need to wait for the money to withdraw.

Good work @Fortunatas on making this thread, i may switch to your spreadsheet, i like the idea of tracking the odds etc of the bet ive done rather than just the winnings.

I started 4 weeks ago, i got to about £150 up in my main account but then struggled as i was waiting on £600 to come back to my account. Using another account i've got up to £200 profit in 2 weeks. Still going through the signups before I look into the reloads, casinos etc.


----------



## Archaic

Very cynical person, but open to new and ideas and don't p!ss money with no high chance of gain.

Subbed for full reading.

Cheers for reading info Fortunatus


----------



## TBWFC

Started today. Made about £21 which covers my 1st month and still waiting on my free bets for 3 accounts soo that should make me another £70 profit. I think once the free bets are up it will be a bit of a struggle to mantain the profit.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Do you have to put any money down at all? I doubt anyone could do this long enough to make some what decent money, Couldn't you keep making new accounts and doing all the free stuff?


----------



## Fortunatus

josh__21 said:


> Everyone of mine has been a bookies bet win. Pain in ass waiting to withdraw to do more bets


if this happens you can do another bet with close odds, higher the better i.e 4.0/4.0 you may loose 30p or so but its 4.0 the exchange will win I do this a lot to save me withdrawing just to deposit back into the exchange again


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> Started today. Made about £21 which covers my 1st month and still waiting on my free bets for 3 accounts soo that should make me another £70 profit. I think once the free bets are up it will be a bit of a struggle to mantain the profit.


nope, in some ways it's easier. you no longer have to spend a lot of time signing up to bookies which seems to take the most time, you then move onto the reloads and all bookies have regular reload offers similar to the sign up offers. the reload list is updated daily some days there are 15 offers some, 30 it changes I would be surprised if anyone could complete the offers faster than they come out

the most profitable is the horse racing refunds whereby if your horse finishes 2nd you receive a £25 free bet, a lot of bookies do this offer so people place bets on all races across multiple bookies people can easily earn a few hundred a week doing this alone.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Do you have to put any money down at all? I doubt anyone could do this long enough to make some what decent money, Couldn't you keep making new accounts and doing all the free stuff?


As I just said above, reload offers updated daily you never run out of offers to do. a lot of people on PA do this for a living now. but yes people do make new accounts using their friends/families details and use 2-3 accounts simultaneously thus 3x the profits


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Do you have to put any money down at all? I doubt anyone could do this long enough to make some what decent money, Couldn't you keep making new accounts and doing all the free stuff?


You can, but bookies will block the same person making multiple accounts. It's also fraud to create a "fake" person. The way to do it is have a friend set up a bank account for you (ffrees.co.uk is probably the easiest) you then put your money in and manage it and do all the sign ups with their details. You will also want to do this from a different account on your computer and change the IP address (there are apps for that or get a 4g dongle, or tether your phone connection).

As soon as you have two accounts, not only can you do all the sign ups again, which if you have the float is an easy £500-£1000 as quick as you can, but also you can do every reload offer twice. Those 15-30 offers a day just became 30-60.

That's how people are making a living off it. If you don't have a job, you can easily put the time in required. I reckon from my experience to make £1500-£2000 a month you need a decent float, about 4-5 hours per day and 2 or more accounts.

Your first question - you don't out any money down unless you want to sign up to PA, that's £17.99 a month. You just need a float to be able to back and lay your bets, but the most Iv ever lost in a qualifying bet is about £7, and then that was tripled in profit in the free bet.

You don't need lots of money - it just helps make everything quicker if you've got a balance to start, otherwise you are waiting for your bets to come in and get your money back each time


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> You can, but bookies will block the same person making multiple accounts. It's also fraud to create a "fake" person. The way to do it is have a friend set up a bank account for you (ffrees.co.uk is probably the easiest) you then put your money in and manage it and do all the sign ups with their details. You will also want to do this from a different account on your computer and change the IP address (there are apps for that or get a 4g dongle, or tether your phone connection).
> 
> As soon as you have two accounts, not only can you do all the sign ups again, which if you have the float is an easy £500-£1000 as quick as you can, but also you can do every reload offer twice. Those 15-30 offers a day just became 30-60.
> 
> That's how people are making a living off it. If you don't have a job, you can easily put the time in required. I reckon from my experience to make £1500-£2000 a month you need a decent float, about 4-5 hours per day and 2 or more accounts.
> 
> Your first question - you don't out any money down unless you want to sign up to PA, that's £17.99 a month. You just need a float to be able to back and lay your bets, but the most Iv ever lost in a qualifying bet is about £7, and then that was tripled in profit in the free bet.
> 
> You don't need lots of money - it just helps make everything quicker if you've got a balance to start, otherwise you are waiting for your bets to come in and get your money back each time


Still seems way to easy and why isn't everyone doing it?

I will sign up tonight see what happens £1500-2000 a month is more than my day job.


----------



## TBWFC

Ended up using just over £500, and thats only for 3 free bets. So I think the start up cost is not the smallest TBH but I am doing odds of like 8.0 to maximise the profit on free bets. I'm hoping my betfair ones win rather than my free bets. But I will keep you lot updated on my profits  . If I can make £200 by next monday I'd be very happy. Up £40 after todays free bets including my £17.99 outlay to PA, so made almost £60 since yesterday. Couldn't use some of the big bet sites as I'd already had accounts  .


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Still seems way to easy and why isn't everyone doing it?
> 
> I will sign up tonight see what happens £1500-2000 a month is more than my day job.


I cant say why people haven't tried it. I only heard about it from a post on this forum when someone asked about making money and not matched betting.

I guess some people think it seems dodgy, some people thin theres a risk to their money? It does require a bit of time and understanding of the system. its only easy once you understand it all. Also, I imagine from the quick look I've had that the reload offers take a little bit more time to find good matches as horses odds change very quickly.

I'm usally pretty sceptical about these things, so I did the offers here: Make money from Matched Betting (full guide) - Save the Student and made about £70, which led me to look more into this and then found PA through the original matched betting post on UKM.


----------



## Alex6534

Just started last night, working through the offers and the one I chose for William Hill is unmatched.  Lay all was £208 as well.

Hopefully I come out on top.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Still seems way to easy and why isn't everyone doing it?
> 
> I will sign up tonight see what happens £1500-2000 a month is more than my day job.


people are naïve in thinking its gambling, anyone I have told thinks its stupid and I will loose eventually  people automatically think if it sounds too good to be true it probably is, myself included but seems for the present this is proving its not too good to be true


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> Ended up using just over £500, and thats only for 3 free bets. So I think the start up cost is not the smallest TBH but I am doing odds of like 8.0 to maximise the profit on free bets. I'm hoping my betfair ones win rather than my free bets. But I will keep you lot updated on my profits  . If I can make £200 by next monday I'd be very happy. Up £40 after todays free bets including my £17.99 outlay to PA, so made almost £60 since yesterday. Couldn't use some of the big bet sites as I'd already had accounts  .


yep to begin with I went for quantity over more profits when building my balance to the first £1000 I would do odds off about 3.0/3.0 granted I was missing out on £5 ish profit but I was getting offers done 2 or 3 times quicker. either way its quick money what ever way you decide to do it


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Just started last night, working through the offers and the one I chose for William Hill is unmatched.  Lay all was £208 as well.
> 
> Hopefully I come out on top.


if bets are unmatched you can edit the odds, on the right when it says "unmatched" click the arrow up raise it by a few 0.02 on odds this most of the time will match you're bet you may loose a bit more profits but you wont loose out in total, just double check the new odds in the calculator and adjust you're amounts accordingly. check this providing you've signed up Join Profit Accumulator

everyone seems to cock up on this at least once I did but quickly re-matched a different odds, lesson learnt ALWAYS place you're bookie bet first and always make sure the maximum you can lay is enough for you're bet. I assume it was horses you had this problem usually the odds change a lot if it is keep checking today it might slowly match or like I said change the odds and you'll be fine


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Ended up using just over £500, and thats only for 3 free bets. So I think the start up cost is not the smallest TBH but I am doing odds of like 8.0 to maximise the profit on free bets. I'm hoping my betfair ones win rather than my free bets. But I will keep you lot updated on my profits  . If I can make £200 by next monday I'd be very happy. Up £40 after todays free bets including my £17.99 outlay to PA, so made almost £60 since yesterday. Couldn't use some of the big bet sites as I'd already had accounts  .


the key is finding close odds, rather than high odds if you see the difference between profit at higher odds and liability you may see why...

A £10 free bet with back odds and lay odds of 4.0 will give you £7.38 profit. The liability is 27.62

The same free bet with back odds and lay odds of 8.0 will give you £8.60 profit, but the liability is 61.39

Over double the liability (initial float required) for £1.42 extra profit. Obviously if you've got the money available to place higher odds bets then there is more to be made, but it's not like having an extra £30 liability will give you anywhere near that much more in profit.

The main sites that you probably already have accounts with will do reload offers so keep an eye out for them.

If you end up with money stuck in the bookies rather than the exchance, set up a skrill account, transfer some money to it via bank transfer (free and instant) then deposit into your bookies a small amount so you can then withdraw it all to Skrill (again free and a lot quicker than card withdrawals) then deposit it into your exchange account from skrill (free and instant)

The only charge from skrill is depositing via card and withdrawing to your bank. To get around that, deposit the money into one of your betting accounts and then withdraw to your bank. Skrill makes moving money between betting accounts a lot easier, just never withdraw directly to your bank and you wont face any charges.


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> if bets are unmatched you can edit the odds, on the right when it says "unmatched" click the arrow up raise it by a few 0.02 on odds this most of the time will match you're bet you may loose a bit more profits but you wont loose out in total, just double check the new odds in the calculator and adjust you're amounts accordingly. check this providing you've signed up Join Profit Accumulator this is a lesson learnt its the only way you can mess up. what ever you do make sure before you place any better that you can lay your amount


On this topic with the lay odds, I also found you don't necessarily have to take the odds that are displaying at the time. You can use the arrow to reduce the odds a little and I've found they usually match anyway because of the fluctuation in odds, especially in the last 30 minutes before an event is due to start.

I was watching the odds on one of the under 21s games last night and it was floating between 2.04 and 2.06, I manually chose 2.00 and all but 74p (£49ish) of it matched. I had the rest match at 2.02.


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> the key is finding close odds, rather than high odds if you see the difference between profit at higher odds and liability you may see why...
> 
> A £10 free bet with back odds and lay odds of 4.0 will give you £7.38 profit. The liability is 27.62
> 
> The same free bet with back odds and lay odds of 8.0 will give you £8.60 profit, but the liability is 61.39
> 
> Over double the liability (initial float required) for £1.42 extra profit. Obviously if you've got the money available to place higher odds bets then there is more to be made, but it's not like having an extra £30 liability will give you anywhere near that much more in profit.
> 
> The main sites that you probably already have accounts with will do reload offers so keep an eye out for them.
> 
> If you end up with money stuck in the bookies rather than the exchance, set up a skrill account, transfer some money to it via bank transfer (free and instant) then deposit into your bookies a small amount so you can then withdraw it all to Skrill (again free and a lot quicker than card withdrawals) then deposit it into your exchange account from skrill (free and instant)
> 
> The only charge from skrill is depositing via card and withdrawing to your bank. To get around that, deposit the money into one of your betting accounts and then withdraw to your bank. Skrill makes moving money between betting accounts a lot easier, just never withdraw directly to your bank and you wont face any charges.


Cheers for this info will have to look in to this skrill account. Seems quite a good idea from what I understand.

You use the skrill account pretty much all the time for putting in money and taking out money from all your betting accounts, But when you actually want the money in your bank you for example put the cash in to lets say betfair then withdraw to your bank from betfair.


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> On this topic with the lay odds, I also found you don't necessarily have to take the odds that are displaying at the time. You can use the arrow to reduce the odds a little and I've found they usually match anyway because of the fluctuation in odds, especially in the last 30 minutes before an event is due to start.
> 
> I was watching the odds on one of the under 21s games last night and it was floating between 2.04 and 2.06, I manually chose 2.00 and all but 74p (£49ish) of it matched. I had the rest match at 2.02.


I've had a few like this as well I've done with some of the smaller offers a bit touch and go with the bigger ones in case I'm too late I do usually start lower and see if I get any matches though :thumbup1:


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> Cheers for this info will have to look in to this skrill account. Seems quite a good idea from what I understand.
> 
> You use the skrill account pretty much all the time for putting in money and taking out money from all your betting accounts, But when you actually want the money in your bank you for example put the cash in to lets say betfair then withdraw to your bank from betfair.


only use skrill once you've done the signup for the bookie you want to use it for, most bookmakers won't give you any signup bonus's if your first deposit is through skrill I believe it has to be from a debit/credit card


----------



## Quinn92

Started doing this about 2 months ago but had to stop as I was too busy with Uni. Made £260 profit in about 2 weeks with very little time or effort. Starting again today, working through the advanced offers :thumb:


----------



## Ukmeathead

What is lay? Never betted in my life all of this is confusing haha


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> What is lay? Never betted in my life all of this is confusing haha


A lay bet is kind of the opposite of a traditional "back" bet.

A back bet you are betting say £10 on Team A to win

A lay bet you place your stake which is how much you will win, however instead of backing Team A you are now betting on any outcome whereby Team A do NOT win. You have whats call a liability, which is effectively the amount you will lose if Team A wins.

In matched betting you are generally placing bets with high liability, to win your stake because the outcome you are laying is usually the "favourite" or the most likely outcome.

By backing on one account and laying at the exchange you are covering all possible outcomes.

When you are placing the qualifying bet you will likely make a small loss because of how the odds fall, but then when you get your free bet you make a guarenteed profit because this tim you've only actually spent money on one half of the outcomes.

Someone will probably describe this better than me...


----------



## Quinn92

@Fortunatus Regarding some of the bets where you have to place '5 £25 bets' to receive the free bet, would you recommend just depositing the full £125 and placing all the bets in one go to receive the free bet?


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> What is lay? Never betted in my life all of this is confusing haha


No worries, so a BACK bet is the bet you place with the bookmaker be it you're qualifying bet or your free bet, the LAY is the bet you make with the exchange betfair etc where you bet for it not to happen, for every bet you make you make a lay bet with betfair

back bets you tend to bet little to win a lot, lay bets you bet a lot to win a little cancelling each other out so you're left with you're free bets


----------



## Fortunatus

Quinn92 said:


> @Fortunatus Regarding some of the bets where you have to place '5 £25 bets' to receive the free bet, would you recommend just depositing the full £125 and placing all the bets in one go to receive the free bet?


its up to you most of these are odds of 2.0 and above, people tend to place 1 or 2 in hope that they might win with the bookie then place further bets with the winnings saving them having to deposit a large chunk into one offer. depends if you want the offer done quick or you don't mind doing it over a few days. I usually hope one wins so I don't have loads of money tied up into one offer then will just deposit again if it doesn't

although if this is the titanbet offer you're doing its actually 5x £5 bets totaling £25, I realized after doing 2 off them


----------



## Quinn92

Fortunatus said:


> its up to you most of these are odds of 2.0 and above, people tend to place 1 or 2 in hope that they might win then place further bets with the winnings saving them having to deposit a large chunk into one offer. depends if you want the offer done quick or you don't mind doing it over a few days. I usually hope one wins so I don't have loads of money tied up into one offer


Yeah I can see the pros and cons of both to be honest, as much as you wont lose any of the money if you do it the quicker way you'll still have to front a fair bit for each offer


----------



## Alex6534

Fortunatus said:


> if bets are unmatched you can edit the odds, on the right when it says "unmatched" click the arrow up raise it by a few 0.02 on odds this most of the time will match you're bet you may loose a bit more profits but you wont loose out in total, just double check the new odds in the calculator and adjust you're amounts accordingly. check this providing you've signed up Join Profit Accumulator
> 
> everyone seems to cock up on this at least once I did but quickly re-matched a different odds, lesson learnt ALWAYS place you're bookie bet first and always make sure the maximum you can lay is enough for you're bet. I assume it was horses you had this problem usually the odds change a lot if it is keep checking today it might slowly match or like I said change the odds and you'll be fine


Yeah I'm signed up there, just went to cancel an redo but it matched the odds with a liability of £69 by default, so instead of getting £40 I'll get about £13...


----------



## anabolik

Thankyou for taking the time to answer mate much appreciated.

So you always have an exchange (lay) account open and this is where you keep the physical money you've made from all your previous bets correct? And the betting accounts must be constantly closed and reopened to get the free bets? I assume that is why it's a pain when the betting account wins because you have to wait for your winnings before you can close the account and use that money on your next bet (after transferring it to the exchange account)?


----------



## TheScam

Alex6534 said:


> Yeah I'm signed up there, just went to cancel an redo but it matched the odds with a liability of £69 by default, so instead of getting £40 I'll get about £13...


Better than my biggest mistake. I was late night matching and placed my back bet of under 2.5 goals in some Brazilian football match. I then layed my bet, matched instantly, then realised I'd layed a completed different match! Sods law, both lost :no: lost about £25

In one of my first ever bets I did something similar but both events won, so evened out over time I guess


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Yeah I'm signed up there, just went to cancel an redo but it matched the odds with a liability of £69 by default, so instead of getting £40 I'll get about £13...


Yes you need to make sure you change you're bet amount as well as the odds, I done this on a few as well at least you didn't loose anyone just be sure to double, triple check you can place you're amounts! things will be a whole lot easier once football season starts


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> No worries, so a BACK bet is the bet you place with the bookmaker be it you're qualifying bet or your free bet, the LAY is the bet you make with the exchange betfair etc where you bet for it not to happen, for every bet you make you make a lay bet with betfair
> 
> back bets you tend to bet little to win a lot, lay bets you bet a lot to win a little cancelling each other out so you're left with you're free bets


I got you so how much will I need to spend to start earning some chedda


----------



## SkinnyJ

seems too good to be true =S ..


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Thankyou for taking the time to answer mate much appreciated.
> 
> So you always have an exchange (lay) account open and this is where you keep the physical money you've made from all your previous bets correct? And the betting accounts must be constantly closed and reopened to get the free bets? I assume that is why it's a pain when the betting account wins because you have to wait for your winnings before you can close the account and use that money on your next bet (after transferring it to the exchange account)?


you don't close an account,

all the sign-up and reload offers you use the bookmakers and for all of these you need to lay off in a exchange (betfair is the most popular) so for every bet you place on what ever bookmaker you lay it off in the exchange. it doesn't matter who wins either way you win the profit. its just easier if the exchange wins seeing as every bet you place you need to lay another in the exchange so the majority of you're money needs to be here.

25% of you're money should be in you're bank/bookmakers ready for offers and 75% off it in betfair as you will need that for every bet you place


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> I got you so how much will I need to spend to start earning some chedda


I started with £500 and made £250 in over a week, then again I started another account with £1000 and made £550 in a week. as soon as you have £1000+ you can start making some very good money, haven't said that £250 in a week isn't half bad either


----------



## Fortunatus

SkinnyJ said:


> seems too good to be true =S ..


check out the site, do the first 2 offers completely free follow it step by step then come back tomorrow and say that again :thumb:


----------



## SkinnyJ

Fortunatus said:


> check out the site, do the first 2 offers completely free follow it step by step then come back tomorrow and say that again :thumb:


I'm going to mate.

Thanks for the thread!


----------



## TBWFC

SkinnyJ said:


> I'm going to mate.
> 
> Thanks for the thread!


As Fortunatus said, I also thought it was too good to be true. Yesterday I done the 2 free bets and made the money for a months subscription. I purchased it and am now up £40 in total and only used 3 free bets.


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> you don't close an account,
> 
> all the sign-up and reload offers you use the bookmakers and for all of these you need to lay off in a exchange (betfair is the most popular) so for every bet you place on what ever bookmaker you lay it off in the exchange. it doesn't matter who wins either way you win the profit. its just easier if the exchange wins seeing as every bet you place you need to lay another in the exchange so the majority of you're money needs to be here.
> 
> 25% of you're money should be in you're bank/bookmakers ready for offers and 75% off it in betfair as you will need that for every bet you place


Getting confused again...lol

Why do I need money in my bookies accounts if I'm only using their free bets? I thought you used the free bet to back and actual money to lay?


----------



## TBWFC

anabolik said:


> Getting confused again...lol
> 
> Why do I need money in my bookies accounts if I'm only using their free bets? I thought you used the free bet to back and actual money to lay?


It's usually place a £10 bet to get £10 free bet. So you place £10 with a lay bet also. your make lets say 50p loss from this. But you then have a £10 free bet where you will make about £9.50 and in total £9 profit.


----------



## anabolik

So once I've used a bookies free bet I have to transfer any funds from that account to my bank or exchange account as it is of no further use correct?

How do you continue to make money surely there aren't that many different bookmakers out there that you can constantly be signing up and using their free bets? Or is there a way to re-use a free bet with the same bookies?


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Getting confused again...lol
> 
> Why do I need money in my bookies accounts if I'm only using their free bets? I thought you used the free bet to back and actual money to lay?


as @TBWFC said, to get a free bet you need to first make a bet from you're own money then once you've done this you unlock the free bet


----------



## Ukmeathead

anabolik said:


> Getting confused again...lol
> 
> Why do I need money in my bookies accounts if I'm only using their free bets? I thought you used the free bet to back and actual money to lay?


I was also wondering this too


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> So once I've used a bookies free bet I have to transfer any funds from that account to my bank or exchange account as it is of no further use correct?
> 
> How do you continue to make money surely there aren't that many different bookmakers out there that you can constantly be signing up and using their free bets? Or is there a way to re-use a free bet with the same bookies?


Yes exactly you're done with that sign up offer withdraw all bookie money into you're bank if it won with the bookmaker. then you'll find yourself needing to top up your exchange account again with most of that then the rest you use for more bets.

there must be about 50-60 sign up offers and once their done a lot of them have reload offers, pretty much the same principle as the sign up offers just wanting you to deposit into their bookie again, though this is easier as by then you haven't got to p1ss about signing up to bookies which takes all the time


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> I was also wondering this too


they only give you a free bet if you place an actual bet with them.


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> So once I've used a bookies free bet I have to transfer any funds from that account to my bank or exchange account as it is of no further use correct?
> 
> How do you continue to make money surely there aren't that many different bookmakers out there that you can constantly be signing up and using their free bets? Or is there a way to re-use a free bet with the same bookies?


So you start with all the sign ups as they are the easiest. See the first post for a screen shot of how many there are.

Then, there are daily offers, usually on horse racing. Paddy Power tend to do bet £20 on race A, get £10 free bet on Race B. Last week they were doing it every day I think. There's usually about 10-15 offers each day. Big events tend to draw offers out of bookies. I had about 10 different bookies offer me specials on the champions league final. When the football season starts again there will be even more I reckon. Wimbledon next week as well.

There's also loads of casino and game offers, but they tend to carry a small risk, or less chance of profit.

I tend to withdraw my money from my betting accounts because id rather it sat in my bank, but don't close the betting accounts. If a bookie gives me a offer its instant to put money back in the account


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> Yes exactly you're done with that sign up offer withdraw all bookie money into you're bank if it won with the bookmaker. then you'll find yourself needing to top up your exchange account again with most of that then the rest you use for more bets.
> 
> there must be about 50-60 sign up offers and once their done a lot of them have reload offers, pretty much the same principle as the sign up offers just wanting you to deposit into their bookie again, though this is easier as by then you haven't got to p1ss about signing up to bookies which takes all the time


So what your saying is you need to put a bit down build up profit from the free bets etc use that money then to make more money?? I am so bad at this.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> So what your saying is you need to put a bit down build up profit from the free bets etc use that money then to make more money?? I am so bad at this.


in a nutshell yes, you need money to make money, I would say start with £100-200 minimum that will do you a few offers then you wait 3-5 days for funds to withdraw and do more offers, the more you got the more offers you can do at any one time.

it sounds really confusing but every offer is in a step-by-step guide and after you've done your first few offers everything will start making complete sense


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> Yes exactly you're done with that sign up offer withdraw all bookie money into you're bank if it won with the bookmaker. then you'll find yourself needing to top up your exchange account again with most of that then the rest you use for more bets.
> 
> there must be about 50-60 sign up offers and once their done a lot of them have reload offers, pretty much the same principle as the sign up offers just wanting you to deposit into their bookie again, though this is easier as by then you haven't got to p1ss about signing up to bookies which takes all the time


Ah ok I'm getting there now I think.

Another question. If the maximum amount I will be backing is the amount of the free bet (£10-20 or so) why do I need to get £1000 in my exchange account?

I assumed it would be something like back=£20/lay=£20.10 on any given offer.

Surely I shouldn't need to lay much more than the backing amount, so what is the £1000 for? Does it just have to be in your exchange account or does it actually get 'put on the table' so to speak during a bet/lay?

I thought the way this all worked was you get an offer with odds as close as possible then you place a bet and a lay of roughly the same amount each way? I'm just struggling to see why a larger sum than the free bet amount is need in your account at all?


----------



## anabolik

Ukmeathead said:


> I am so bad at this.


lol me too mate...I don't even know how to use a bandit/fruit machine


----------



## Ukmeathead

anabolik said:


> lol me too mate...I don't even know how to use a bandit/fruit machine


I'm not into gambling but into making money so if this works bonus


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Ah ok I'm getting there now I think.
> 
> Another question. If the maximum amount I will be backing is the amount of the free bet (£10-20 or so) why do I need to get £1000 in my exchange account?
> 
> I assumed it would be something like back=£20/lay=£20.10 on any given offer.
> 
> Surely I shouldn't need to lay much more than the backing amount, so what is the £1000 for? Does it just have to be in your exchange account or does it actually get 'put on the table' so to speak during a bet/lay?
> 
> I thought the way this all worked was you get an offer with odds as close as possible then you place a bet and a lay of roughly the same amount each way? I'm just struggling to see why a larger sum than the free bet amount is need in your account at all?


you don't need £1000, this is just an amount where you can do lots of offers at once and never run out of money waiting for withdraws as you will be doing offers just as completed offers are going back into you're bank. ideally you will end up where if you had £1000 £250 in you're bank for offers £750 in your exchange to lay them off. on the backing bet you bet small win big generally on the lay bet you bet big win small so they cancel each other out.

example complete offer; bet £20 get £20 free bet

so the first bet is the qualifying bet, once you've placed this you get a £20 free bet;

qualifying bet;

back team A £20 odds 4.0 you win £80 (4.0 = 4x profit)

Lay team A £60 odds 4.0 you win £80 (its likely at 4.0 this wont win anyway so here you bet a lot to not win)

its the same outcome no matter who wins you'll usually make a small profit or loss of around 50p here, this now unlocks you're free bet

free £20 bet;

back team A £20 odds 7.0 you win £120 (you don't get the money for the free bet back)

Lay team A £103.62 odds 7.0 you win £120

the lay bet against the potential winning's and you're left with £16.38 or £16.40 profit depending on which one wins

have a play around with the calculator it will make more sense, you click "normal" for your qualifying bet, then when you're using you're free bet click "free bet SNR" Matched Betting Calculator - Profit Accumulator

@Ukmeathead


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> you don't need £1000, this is just an amount where you can do lots of offers at once and never run out of money waiting for withdraws as you will be doing offers just as completed offers are going back into you're bank. ideally you will end up where if you had £1000 £250 in you're bank for offers £750 in your exchange to lay them off. on the backing bet you bet small win big generally on the lay bet you bet big win small so they cancel each other out.
> 
> example complete offer; bet £20 get £20 free bet
> 
> so the first bet is the qualifying bet, once you've placed this you get a £20 free bet;
> 
> qualifying bet;
> 
> back team A £20 odds 4.0 you win £80 (4.0 = 4x profit)
> 
> Lay team A £60 odds 4.0 you win £80 (its likely at 4.0 this wont win anyway so here you bet a lot to not win)
> 
> free £20 bet;
> 
> back team A £20 odds 7.0 you win £140
> 
> Lay team A £103.62 odds 7.0 you win £123.62
> 
> subtract one from another and you're left with 16.40 no matter what bet wins. the free bet calculator is a bit different.
> 
> have a play around with the calculator it will make more sense, you click "normal" for your qualifying bet, then when you're using you're free bet click "free bet SNR" Matched Betting Calculator - Profit Accumulator
> 
> @Ukmeathead


I think you made a little mistake 

back team A £20 odds 7.0 you win £120 (dont get 20 back)

Lay team A £103.62 odds 7.0 you win £123.62

you would win £16.38 if your free bet wins or £20 if your lay bet wins


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> I think you made a little mistake
> 
> back team A £20 odds 7.0 you win £120 (dont get 20 back)
> 
> Lay team A £103.62 odds 7.0 you win £123.62
> 
> you would win £16.38 if your free bet wins or £20 if your lay bet wins


thanks! I corrected it. you made a mistake correcting my mistake:beer: the Lay you win £120 in total as you bet 17.27 for a 103.62 liability


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> thanks! I corrected it. you made a mistake correcting my mistake:beer: the Lay you win £120 in total as you bet 17.27 for a 103.62 liability


Ha ha yer I kinda realised that after I posted :thumb: :lol:


----------



## josh__21

Has anyone had a different horse in a race you bet on be a non runner and have 15% deduction from winnings


----------



## Gary29

josh__21 said:


> Has anyone had a different horse in a race you bet on be a non runner and have 15% deduction from winnings


That's a fly in the ointment I was thinking about too.

Anyone?


----------



## josh__21

Happened to me yesterday and didnt realise till today. Still made a profit as it was free bet but eaten into it


----------



## TBWFC

I think that can only happen if you tick the box for example that says get better odds.

Just placed a bet on a website and didn't read the free bet T&C's backed somethign at 1.90 and it needed to be 2.00 :'(


----------



## Justin Cider

Can you explain the spreadsheet a bit? Well confusing lol


----------



## Fortunatus

josh__21 said:


> Has anyone had a different horse in a race you bet on be a non runner and have 15% deduction from winnings


 @Gary29

I've had a few non runners and have both my back and lay refunded, or my back refunded and my lay winnings lowered slightly. with horses its best to leave you're bets as late as you can within 30 mins or so this lowers any chance a lot. each site has rules on this thought once you've signed up there's a thread on it somewhere which gives all the info you need


----------



## Fortunatus

Justin Cider said:


> Can you explain the spreadsheet a bit? Well confusing lol


I'll do it when I'm home from work and show some examples :thumbup1:


----------



## josh__21

Hopefully wont happen again.

Will stick to football for qualifying bet then horse for free bet that way i wont lose anything just profits eaten into a bit.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

is it possible for someone with absolutely no knowledge of betting to do this ?

i've never placed a bet in my life and won't even pretend to understand how the odds work, i really know nothing about betting at all.


----------



## Fortunatus

ILLBehaviour said:


> is it possible for someone with absolutely no knowledge of betting to do this ?
> 
> i've never placed a bet in my life and won't even pretend to understand how the odds work, i really know nothing about betting at all.


when you sign up a lot of the people that do this have never gambled, a lot of mums, retired all sorts do it. you really don't need to know a thing about betting.

as long as you can follow step-by-step instructions you can do it easily. gambling knowledge plays no part in this what so ever


----------



## Justin Cider

Fortunatus said:


> I'll do it when I'm home from work and show some examples :thumbup1:


Absolute gem, I'll look forward to reading that tonight as I'm now off for a 3pm > 8am 17hr shift, haha


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Fortunatus said:


> when you sign up a lot of the people that do this have never gambled, a lot of mums, retired all sorts do it. you really don't need to know a thing about betting.
> 
> as long as you can follow step-by-step instructions you can do it easily. gambling knowledge plays no part in this what so ever


i see ppl talking about odds here and what odds to use, i really don't have no understanding of it at all. do i need to understand it or will i be guided through the entire process ?


----------



## Fortunatus

ILLBehaviour said:


> i see ppl talking about odds here and what odds to use, i really don't have no understanding of it at all. do i need to understand it or will i be guided through the entire process ?


you'll be guided through the whole lot, watch the videos on the site, and the first few offers have a step-by-step guide and video's showing you exactly where to click what to enter, everything

the first free offer in particular goes in to detail explaining what everything is and means


----------



## Fortis

ILLBehaviour said:


> i see ppl talking about odds here and what odds to use, i really don't have no understanding of it at all. do i need to understand it or will i be guided through the entire process ?


it tells you which odds to use like maximising the profit ect for each individual offer.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

thanks guys, think i might sign up for the free offer then go from there.


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> you don't need £1000, this is just an amount where you can do lots of offers at once and never run out of money waiting for withdraws as you will be doing offers just as completed offers are going back into you're bank. ideally you will end up where if you had £1000 £250 in you're bank for offers £750 in your exchange to lay them off. on the backing bet you bet small win big generally on the lay bet you bet big win small so they cancel each other out.
> 
> example complete offer; bet £20 get £20 free bet
> 
> so the first bet is the qualifying bet, once you've placed this you get a £20 free bet;
> 
> qualifying bet;
> 
> back team A £20 odds 4.0 you win £80 (4.0 = 4x profit)
> 
> Lay team A £60 odds 4.0 you win £80 (its likely at 4.0 this wont win anyway so here you bet a lot to not win)
> 
> its the same outcome no matter who wins you'll usually make a small profit or loss of around 50p here, this now unlocks you're free bet
> 
> free £20 bet;
> 
> back team A £20 odds 7.0 you win £120 (you don't get the money for the free bet back)
> 
> Lay team A £103.62 odds 7.0 you win £120
> 
> the lay bet against the potential winning's and you're left with £16.38 or £16.40 profit depending on which one wins
> 
> have a play around with the calculator it will make more sense, you click "normal" for your qualifying bet, then when you're using you're free bet click "free bet SNR" Matched Betting Calculator - Profit Accumulator
> 
> @Ukmeathead


Right so even though the lay bet may look scary you are guaranteed to come out with more than that amount no matter who wins. Just looks daunting to me as I'm against betting in general...but the money is always safe if you use the offers on the site.

Is that right?


----------



## TheScam

Just narrowly avoided a heavy loss :mellow:

Received my free bet from a company, found a good match of odds, took a gamble on the lay - I went lower so I placed that first. Matched, brilliant I thought! Liabillity was about £120

Went to place the free bet - had an error saying it was more than I was allowed t spend. After a couple of times of trying I thought sh*t I bet you cant use it on horses!

Deposited more money to place a normal bet to at least cover my lay bet and recover the situation, that wouldn't allow me to bet either!

Spoke on chat and found they had blocked my account. Luckily managed to place the bet elsewhere so will end up making a small loss, but so annoying and so close to potentially losing £120. Part of me considered just leaving it and hoping the horse didn't win but that's not what this is about really, that would have been a big gamble.


----------



## SkinnyJ

TheScam said:


> Just narrowly avoided a heavy loss :mellow:
> 
> Received my free bet from a company, found a good match of odds, took a gamble on the lay - I went lower so I placed that first. Matched, brilliant I thought! Liabillity was about £120
> 
> Went to place the free bet - had an error saying it was more than I was allowed t spend. After a couple of times of trying I thought sh*t I bet you cant use it on horses!
> 
> Deposited more money to place a normal bet to at least cover my lay bet and recover the situation, that wouldn't allow me to bet either!
> 
> Spoke on chat and found they had blocked my account. Luckily managed to place the bet elsewhere so will end up making a small loss, but so annoying and so close to potentially losing £120. Part of me considered just leaving it and hoping the horse didn't win but that's not what this is about really, that would have been a big gamble.


Why was your account blocked?


----------



## TheScam

SkinnyJ said:


> Why was your account blocked?


They wouldn't tell me. Just told me to have a nice day, the smarmy bastard.

First time I've experienced this, I do wonder how much data bookies share with each other. Seeing 15-20 sign ups all by the same person may raise alarm bells if they do share info, but then everyone would get blocked wouldn't they?


----------



## Big_Me

TheScam said:


> Just narrowly avoided a heavy loss :mellow:
> 
> Received my free bet from a company, found a good match of odds, took a gamble on the lay - I went lower so I placed that first. Matched, brilliant I thought! Liabillity was about £120
> 
> Went to place the free bet - had an error saying it was more than I was allowed t spend. After a couple of times of trying I thought sh*t I bet you cant use it on horses!
> 
> Deposited more money to place a normal bet to at least cover my lay bet and recover the situation, that wouldn't allow me to bet either!
> 
> Spoke on chat and found they had blocked my account. Luckily managed to place the bet elsewhere so will end up making a small loss, but so annoying and so close to potentially losing £120. Part of me considered just leaving it and hoping the horse didn't win but that's not what this is about really, that would have been a big gamble.


Didn't fortunatus say a few pages back to always place your back bet first?

I'm already signed up to Ladbrokes, betfair, betfred, sky bet, 888 and I think a couple of others tho i typically only use sky bet for sports bets. Will this damage my potential with the whole free bets with first deposits thing, or are there a number of sites to choose from with sign up offers?


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> Didn't fortunatus say a few pages back to always place your back bet first?
> 
> I'm already signed up to Ladbrokes, betfair, betfred, sky bet, 888 and I think a couple of others tho i typically only use sky bet for sports bets. Will this damage my potential with the whole free bets with first deposits thing, or are there a number of sites to choose from with sign up offers?


I know, I usually do, but the race was about an hour from starting so the odds were jumping about and I caught them at a good price on the lay. A mistake I shall learn from...

Another reason to do the back bet first is if you place it, and cant get a decent lay odds, you can ask the bookies to cancel your bet. On an exchange you cant cancel a bet once its matched.

It will limit it a little, but there are loads available that id never even heard of.

You can still use those accounts for reload bets and daily offers etc, probably advantage you've got is you look like a long term customer so less likely to get your account blocked than if you sign up and only do the free offers.


----------



## Big_Me

how would i know if/when reload offers are available short of checking every site daily? If someone came into this with no registrations to any site, i guess PA or someone on the forum would know when you'd expect reload offers, but if you've pre-registered and used their sign up offers, just keep checking the sites for reloads?

TheScam, you mention cancelling back bets if you can't find decent lay odds - how often does this happen?


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> I know, I usually do, but the race was about an hour from starting so the odds were jumping about and I caught them at a good price on the lay. A mistake I shall learn from...
> 
> Another reason to do the back bet first is if you place it, and cant get a decent lay odds, you can ask the bookies to cancel your bet. On an exchange you cant cancel a bet once its matched.
> 
> It will limit it a little, but there are loads available that id never even heard of.
> 
> You can still use those accounts for reload bets and daily offers etc, probably advantage you've got is you look like a long term customer so less likely to get your account blocked than if you sign up and only do the free offers.


Had you previously had an account with the firm? Because I got this with ladbrokes, it let me create an account but nothing else after that. I called up and they said I already have an account and this is the reason this one was suspended, luckily I hadn't bet.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Had you previously had an account with the firm? Because I got this with ladbrokes, it let me create an account but nothing else after that. I called up and they said I already have an account and this is the reason this one was suspended, luckily I hadn't bet.


Nope the accounts never been used before. This was a second account (usng different laptop/bank/name/IP etc) so I only wonder if I've logged in from the same IP address somehow ad they've traced me.

Weirdly I got a phone call from a company as well at lunch time, so perhaps I've been rumbled!


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> how would i know if/when reload offers are available short of checking every site daily? If someone came into this with no registrations to any site, i guess PA or someone on the forum would know when you'd expect reload offers, but if you've pre-registered and used their sign up offers, just keep checking the sites for reloads?
> 
> TheScam, you mention cancelling back bets if you can't find decent lay odds - how often does this happen?


I get a lot of emails with offers, especially when theres popular events on like ascot, Wimbledon, football etc so that's one way. PA members have a private facebook group and they post them up there.

I've never had to do it, but the options there if you are betting on horses for example and the odds change massively between placing your back bet and placing the lay bet - I've seen them jump a bit but never to the point I've cancelled it, but you can do it if you get on to the chat support.


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Right so even though the lay bet may look scary you are guaranteed to come out with more than that amount no matter who wins. Just looks daunting to me as I'm against betting in general...but the money is always safe if you use the offers on the site.
> 
> Is that right?


Yeah exactly it changes depending on the odds. the higher the odds the more you will win at the bookies thus cancelling out the bigger lay your putting on. lower odds less you win at the bookie lower you lay again cancelling each other out.

the money is safe so long as you follow the guides and check all your bets on the calculators etc before placing them. check everything! the first few offers will take you a while whilst you get into the swing of things I do them a lot faster now i know what i'm doing


----------



## Fortunatus

Getting you're account blocked happens, once you've signed up done the beginner offers you'll see a post about "Mug Betting". its completely avoidable so long as you're careful. I cant speak much for it myself but I know about it and anyone using my spreadsheet will notice "mug" on bet type.

For example coral - if they notice that you only deposit when they have offers and stop then re-deposit when they have reload bonus's, only ever take high odds. they clock what you're doing. its not illegal but obviously they don't like it that you're just abusing their offers and that's it.

Mug betting - once you've done all the sign-up offers you should mug bet on each bookie before you do loads of reload offers, a mug bet is to make you look like a normal betting punter down the pub. so they see you're actually using them for more than just offers. you need to mug bet on popular events (cup finals, big football games, big tennis etc) do this and usually you're fine, do it the same way you do any other bet. bet on the bookie for Man united to win and lay it off on the exchange you'll make a small profit or loss of 50p but in the long run this will keep the bookies happy and all of your accounts open 

You need to read the post on PA ideally it goes into it in much more detail. obviously sometimes they may just block your account but its rare they won't take your money or anything like that. providing you back first it shouldn't ever cause problems

@TheScam @TBWFC @Big_Me @SkinnyJ


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> how would i know if/when reload offers are available short of checking every site daily? If someone came into this with no registrations to any site, i guess PA or someone on the forum would know when you'd expect reload offers, but if you've pre-registered and used their sign up offers, just keep checking the sites for reloads?
> 
> TheScam, you mention cancelling back bets if you can't find decent lay odds - how often does this happen?


the reload offers are usually available to everyone if they are posted on the site, but you log onto you're account for said bookie and it you'll see the promotion on it to confirm you can do it. you'll get emailed a lot like thescam said but some off these have different requirements so check with someone on the PA facebook page once you've signed up and they will confirm how good it is for yu.


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> Getting you're account blocked happens, once you've signed up done the beginner offers you'll see a post about "Mug Betting". its completely avoidable so long as you're careful. I cant speak much for it myself but I know about it and anyone using my spreadsheet will notice "mug" on bet type.
> 
> For example coral - if they notice that you only deposit when they have offers and stop then re-deposit when they have reload bonus's, only ever take high odds. they clock what you're doing. its not illegal but obviously they don't like it that you're just abusing their offers and that's it.
> 
> Mug betting - once you've done all the sign-up offers you should mug bet on each bookie before you do loads of reload offers, a mug bet is to make you look like a normal betting punter down the pub. so they see you're actually using them for more than just offers. you need to mug bet on popular events (cup finals, big football games, big tennis etc) do this and usually you're fine, do it the same way you do any other bet. bet on the bookie for Man united to win and lay it off on the exchange you'll make a small profit or loss of 50p but in the long run this will keep the bookies happy and all of your accounts open
> 
> You need to read the post on PA ideally it goes into it in much more detail. obviously sometimes they may just block your account but its rare they won't take your money or anything like that. providing you back first it shouldn't ever cause problems
> 
> @TheScam @TBWFC @Big_Me @SkinnyJ


Yea sorry mate, aware of the mug betting etc. This one just caught me by surprise as I literally signed up, did my qualifying bet and got blocked - didn't even get as far as using my free bet, that's what makes me think they've clocked me using multiple accounts - probably from the same IP as I think I may have done it at work foolishly.

Will check the outcome of my bet in a minute when I get in and go again, apparently thrers some good reload offers on the football tonight.


----------



## Fortunatus

Also to anyone that's interested when I started this thread there was 13 reload offers 2 days ago, today there is 24 to give you an idea how often they are updated.


----------



## Fortunatus

Justin Cider said:


> Can you explain the spreadsheet a bit? Well confusing lol




A; Offer number, even if you have 2-3-4 bets in the same offer I keep this as the offer number so i can track how many i've done.

B; self explanatory

C; Type, Qualifier (the bet you make to unlock your free bet) SNR (most will be this unless stated otherwise this is when you use your free bet)

D; self explanatory

E; who you've picked to win

F; bookie the offer is with

G; your bet amount

H; odds

I; liability, this is how much you'll be betting in total on the lay

J; odds

K; who you have layed the bet with there are a few exchanges

L; who won the bet the bookie or the lay, I use this as if i got multiple offers going on I forget whos won what and where all the money is!

M; profit/loss of at bet

N; the offer type

O; total winnings

hope this is some help i filled in a mock bet


----------



## chezzer

anyone want to share an account?


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> Also to anyone that's interested when I started this thread there was 13 reload offers 2 days ago, today there is 24 to give you an idea how often they are updated.


Are you still working your way through signup offers or doing reloads, casino etc?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Are you still working your way through signup offers or doing reloads, casino etc?


i've got a few advanced sign up offers left but I check the reloads sometimes, I've done a few of the casino offers as well


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> i've got a few advanced sign up offers left but I check the reloads sometimes, I've done a few of the casino offers as well


Canny, looking forward to the big money rolling in. Making roughly £20 every offer is good but now im greedy for more! haha


----------



## dmsknk

Just made myself a new current account to use as my betting account. Possibly gonna use paypal to transfer winnings from the bookie to betfair. Has anyone else been hit with betfair's premium charges?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Just made myself a new current account to use as my betting account. Possibly gonna use paypal to transfer winnings from the bookie to betfair. Has anyone else been hit with betfair's premium charges?


this is the best thing i do I've made a separate account makes it a lot easier, can't comment on paypal I've always just withdrawn direct to bank


----------



## Alex6534

Depending on the footie results tonight I will have made about £100 profit in a day. 

If only I'd known about this sooner haha!! Also the bet I messed up on on Betfair turned up in my favour, got the £50 free bet from William Hill and that won getting me £250 :lol: so came out on top.


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Depending on the footie results tonight I will have made about £100 profit in a day.
> 
> If only I'd known about this sooner haha!! Also the bet I messed up on on Betfair turned up in my favour, got the £50 free bet from William Hill and that won getting me £250 :lol: so came out on top.


crazy right :thumb: its exactly what I've been thinking! it will only take one to mess up and you'll never do that again believe me! done it once myself and it didnt go in my favor serves me right for rushing!


----------



## Alex6534

Fortunatus said:


> crazy right :thumb: its exactly what I've been thinking! it will only take one to mess up and you'll never do that again believe me! done it once myself and it didnt go in my favor serves me right for rushing!


Definitely a lucky escape for me!! Ended up depositing about £400 between Betfair and all the bookies but £100 in a day ain't so bad...

What would you say your average bet earns you?


----------



## dmsknk

Im not sure if what im about to suggest was the intention from the beginning with this thread but how about the more experienced users post up some bets they are doing and their estimated profits, that was we can all share the glory when we take our winnings?


----------



## anabolik

Ok I ****ed up lol

Placed my bet on betfair no prob then tried on betfred but wouldn't let me kept saying log in even though I was already.

So basically my account has been suspended on betfred til I send documents.

I ended up not being able to place the bet on betfred so thought **** it I'll see what happens in the race anyway...So the dog lost the race and unless I'm reading it wrong they've taken the liability money from my account on betfair. I definitely I clicked the pink box and it was a lay bet so why have I not won any money?

Here's what it says:

Jun-15

20:49:16

20:40 Bath

Heart Locket -*Win

Betfair Bet ID1:52098410810*|Placed: 24-Jun-15 20:23:22

Type*Lay

Odds 2.30

Stake (£) 9.33

Liability (£) 12.129

Profit/Loss (£) -12.13

Does -12.13 mean I've lost that amount?? What the **** difference would there have been if I'd actually placed the back bet on the dog? He didn't win so I would've lost another £10....Please somebody explain this to me am quite ****ed off right now.


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> Definitely a lucky escape for me!! Ended up depositing about £400 between Betfair and all the bookies but £100 in a day ain't so bad...
> 
> What would you say your average bet earns you?


My average is probably around £15-20, some higher like £30ish and some lower £10ish


----------



## anabolik

Just to clarify...Under where it says 'status' in my past bets it says 'lost'. Is it referring to me or the thing I bet on? Does 'lost' mean I lost my lay bet or the thing I layed lost the race/game?


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Definitely a lucky escape for me!! Ended up depositing about £400 between Betfair and all the bookies but £100 in a day ain't so bad...
> 
> What would you say your average bet earns you?


largely depends on the offer so can't really answer I am for about 75% profit form the total offer


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Just to clarify...Under where it says 'status' in my past bets it says 'lost'. Is it referring to me or the thing I bet on? Does 'lost' mean I lost my lay bet or the thing I layed lost the race/game?


I don't follow, they are both the same thing? lost means you're lay bet lost so the bet you made with the bookmaker won


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> I don't follow, they are both the same thing? lost means you're lay bet lost so the bet you made with the bookmaker won


Ah so the dog won the race?

This is all so confusing if you've never bet before.


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Ok I ****ed up lol
> 
> Placed my bet on betfair no prob then tried on betfred but wouldn't let me kept saying log in even though I was already.
> 
> So basically my account has been suspended on betfred til I send documents.
> 
> I ended up not being able to place the bet on betfred so thought **** it I'll see what happens in the race anyway...So the dog lost the race and unless I'm reading it wrong they've taken the liability money from my account on betfair. I definitely I clicked the pink box and it was a lay bet so why have I not won any money?
> 
> Here's what it says:
> 
> Jun-15
> 
> 20:49:16
> 
> 20:40 Bath
> 
> Heart Locket -*Win
> 
> Betfair Bet ID1:52098410810*|Placed: 24-Jun-15 20:23:22
> 
> Type*Lay
> 
> Odds 2.30
> 
> Stake (£) 9.33
> 
> Liability (£) 12.129
> 
> Profit/Loss (£) -12.13
> 
> Does -12.13 mean I've lost that amount?? What the **** difference would there have been if I'd actually placed the back bet on the dog? He didn't win so I would've lost another £10....Please somebody explain this to me am quite ****ed off right now.


man, I've said loads what ever you do place you're back bet with the bookie BEFORE you're lay bet this is the most important thing as if you fvck up you can't fix it!

I checked heart lock won the race, you bet on him not to win the race which was correct. but you should of backed that bet with betfred, if you had you would of been -/+ 0.50p if it was you're qualifying bet or +£XX if it was the free bet.

lesson learnt I hope always back first, always!


----------



## Ukmeathead

So i gave it a blast took me awhile to get used to thing's done the one, and now i am £11 richer.

Only downfall to this is having enough money for lay bets, also waiting 2-5days to get your lay money back is annoying.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> So i gave it a blast took me awhile to get used to thing's done the one, and now i am £11 richer.
> 
> Only downfall to this is having enough money for lay bets, also waiting 2-5days to get your lay money back is annoying.


ideally you want to pick higher odds so you're lay bet wins as this is where you need most of the money anyway for future bets, but as you build up a bankroll you'll be doing 2,3,5 offers a day


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> ideally you want to pick higher odds so you're lay bet wins as this is where you need most of the money anyway for future bets, but as you build up a bankroll you'll be doing 2,3,5 offers a day


Some of the one's I did try was £60-80 lay with around £20 profit didn't really fancy them odds on my trial go, anyway of speeding up getting the balence back into my acount £45 out of pocket for 2-5days sucks for a poor person like me.


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> man, I've said loads what ever you do place you're back bet with the bookie BEFORE you're lay bet this is the most important thing as if you fvck up you can't fix it!
> 
> I checked heart lock won the race, you bet on him not to win the race which was correct. but you should of backed that bet with betfred, if you had you would of been -/+ 0.50p if it was you're qualifying bet or +£XX if it was the free bet.
> 
> lesson learnt I hope always back first, always!


Just my luck the fvcker won lol

Ah well lesson learned I've sent off my documents anyway so I'll try again once my accounts active again.


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Just my luck the fvcker won lol
> 
> Ah well lesson learned I've sent off my documents anyway so I'll try again once my accounts active again.


sounds like you done it all right, place the back bet first though. that result you would of lost or won 30p or so but it told you that before you placed the bet you should of known? then once that's settled you would of got the free bet after if you need any help with you're next one feel free to run it by me


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Im not sure if what im about to suggest was the intention from the beginning with this thread but how about the more experienced users post up some bets they are doing and their estimated profits, that was we can all share the glory when we take our winnings?


ok so I'm currently doing an offer that requires 5 bets of £50 at odds 1.5 or above, and after the 5th bet you get £50 that is withdrawable

1st bet: Football match under 2.5 goals.

Backed £50 @ 1.97

Layed £50.01 mostly @ 2 (about 74p matched at 2.02)

Back bet won so I had 98.50 returned to there and lost 50.01

Total profit / loss: -1.51

2nd bet: Football match backed a team to win

Backed £50 @ 1.87

Layed £48.95 @ 1.94

Back bet lost so I lost £50 but recieved 47.48 after commision taken in the exchange

Total profit / loss: -2.52

3rd Bet: football match under 2.5 goals

Backed £50 @ 1.97

Layed £50 @ 2 (not matched yet)

Expecting a loss of around 1.50 - 2.50

If the last 3 bets follow the trend of the first two il probably end up losing about £10 from those 5 bets, however the £50 cash will give me an overall profit of £40

The liability on each of these bets was around the £50 mark as the odds are basically evens. so needed £50ish in each account for each bet.


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> sounds like you done it all right, place the back bet first though. that result you would of lost or won 30p or so but it told you that before you placed the bet you should of known? then once that's settled you would of got the free bet after if you need any help with you're next one feel free to run it by me


Done it right this time with coral so tomorrow I should have my free bet. Think I've finally got all this figured out.

Thanks for all the help I'll report back once I've got it all rolling.


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Done it right this time with coral so tomorrow I should have my free bet. Think I've finally got all this figured out.
> 
> Thanks for all the help I'll report back once I've got it all rolling.


 :thumb: makes sense after you do the first few!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> :thumb: makes sense after you do the first few!


So how long do you think the bookies will let's us rinse them?

Also I've got £400 I could lay how much will I make on that just from your experience.


----------



## Justin Cider

When you're putting a qualifier on, and it says for a footie match

Over 2.5	Over Under

What bit do you bet on?!


----------



## Alex6534

Justin Cider said:


> When you're putting a qualifier on, and it says for a footie match
> 
> Over 2.5	Over Under
> 
> What bit do you bet on?!


I'd assume you bet on the over 2.5, an the type of bet is over/under.


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> So how long do you think the bookies will let's us rinse them?
> 
> Also I've got £400 I could lay how much will I make on that just from your experience.


I started with about £400 between Betfair, william hill and a few others and have turned that into £500/550 (still got a few coming in) in one day.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Alex6534 said:


> I started with about £400 between Betfair, william hill and a few others and have turned that into £500/550 (still got a few coming in) in one day.


How much time did you spend doing that?


----------



## Fortunatus

Justin Cider said:


> When you're putting a qualifier on, and it says for a footie match
> 
> Over 2.5	Over Under
> 
> What bit do you bet on?!


is this on the oddsmatching software? which match and what bookie is this with?


----------



## Alex6534

SkinnyJ said:


> How much time did you spend doing that?


Not much at all, I'd say the first 2-3 bets took me a good hour or two making sure I was doing it right.

To do it now would probably take an hour if not a bit more to get them all done but that's because I'm paranoid at double checking EVERYTHING haha. Damn horses nearly lost me a good amount.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Alex6534 said:


> I started with about £400 between Betfair, william hill and a few others and have turned that into £500/550 (still got a few coming in) in one day.


So 100-150 profit in one day?


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> So 100-150 profit in one day?


Give or take yeah, but that was with some luck, one bet could've lost me a fair chunk because of an error I made but it ended up boosting me up. I'd say at the beginning with the sing up offers its easy to make a few quid if you have money to put into it, more you put in the more you get out. Looking forward to seeing what I can make by Monday.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Alex6534 said:


> Give or take yeah, but that was with some luck, one bet could've lost me a fair chunk because of an error I made but it ended up boosting me up. I'd say at the beginning with the sing up offers its easy to make a few quid if you have money to put into it, more you put in the more you get out. Looking forward to seeing what I can make by Monday.


What do you do when the sign up offers run out? Because you make pennies actually betting


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> What do you do when the sign up offers run out? Because you make pennies actually betting


I've still got a good few to do, from what I've read people make on average £400-500 on the initial sign up offers. If you read through the thread you'll see there are reload offers where you can continue to make money. There's also bingo/casino bets that carry a slight risk, but nowhere near what there usually is. @Fortunatus will be able to fill you in better than me. I'm still a complete newb :lol:


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> What do you do when the sign up offers run out? Because you make pennies actually betting


Reload bets apparantly mate, I ain't got that far yet but theres offers such as.

"If the favourite win's get your bet back as a free bet".

You bet both ways on a non favourite lets say £10 so your lose/gain overall is 50p, if the favourite wins you now have another £10 free bet also.

This is just an example I can think of but I'm sure theres other offers such as "Bet £10 pre match and get a £10 free in play bet".

This is pretty much a £10 free bet.


----------



## Beats

So....

People who are making 300-400 in the first week. How much of your own money are you spending to get that?


----------



## TBWFC

Dizzeee said:


> So....
> 
> People who are making 300-400 in the first week. How much of your own money are you spending to get that?


I've put in around £600 and made about £100 in 2 days.


----------



## Beats

TBWFC said:


> I've put in around £600 and made about £100 in 2 days.


So lets average at £50 a day 7 days a week. £350 a week is realistic?

After 2 weeks you will have made 700 so you dont have to touch your own money then?

Am i on the right track here?


----------



## Fortunatus

Dizzeee said:


> So....
> 
> People who are making 300-400 in the first week. How much of your own money are you spending to get that?


I've just opened a complete new account on everything for the mrs, have deposited £400 into it so I will keep a long on how much I make from £400 in 1 week


----------



## Beats

Fortunatus said:


> I've just opened a complete new account on everything for the mrs, have deposited £400 into it so I will keep a long on how much I make from £400 in 1 week


I was thinking of taking out one of those pre paid credit cards and using that for all my betting


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> I've just opened a complete new account on everything for the mrs, have deposited £400 into it so I will keep a long on how much I make from £400 in 1 week


Could you see your self earning £200-500 a week profit every week of you put the effort in?

Also could you fill me in more about the casinos and the other ways to make money which have a little risk.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Ukmeathead said:


> What do you do when the sign up offers run out? Because you make pennies actually betting


Mate read the thread.....It's all been covered several times now


----------



## Ukmeathead

sneeky_dave said:


> Mate read the thread.....It's all been covered several times now


Been in the thread since it started my concern is will there be enough refund offers to keep it a decent cash flow


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> Been in the thread since it started my concern is will there be enough refund offers to keep it a decent cash flow


Theres always new ones, I dont know why it's a concern unless your going to quit your day job to do it.


----------



## noongains

Will be starting a new set of accounts later today, starting with £500. I will report back on how much i have made or how bad i messed it up!


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> Theres always new ones, I dont know why it's a concern unless your going to quit your day job to do it.


If it's as good as it's being made out to be why wouldn't you? My day job is crap don't get overtime barely make enough anymore to get by. So if I could earn else where you bet your ass I will be doing it.


----------



## TBWFC

1-2k a month which is the high end, only equates to 12-24k a year with no real progression :/ considering it only takes a couple of hours ea day, you may aswell incorporate it with a job, In my opinion anyway.


----------



## SkinnyJ

TBWFC said:


> 1-2k a month which is the high end, only equates to 12-24k a year with no real progression :/ considering it only takes a couple of hours ea day, you may aswell incorporate it with a job, In my opinion anyway.


Agreed, I dont mind my job, so can just see this being a nice little booster!


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> If it's as good as it's being made out to be why wouldn't you? My day job is crap don't get overtime barely make enough anymore to get by. So if I could earn else where you bet your ass I will be doing it.


I'd say its better to compliment your income unless you're going to be doing it 5+ hours a day and use every tool at your disposal. There's a few blogs of people earning £20k in 6 months but that's pretty full on. Some months they make £1k some months they make £3.5k



TBWFC said:


> 1-2k a month which is the high end, only equates to 12-24k a year with no real progression :/ considering it only takes a couple of hours ea day, you may aswell incorporate it with a job, In my opinion anyway.


The bonus with this though is it isn't taxable


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> 1-2k a month which is the high end, only equates to 12-24k a year with no real progression :/ considering it only takes a couple of hours ea day, you may aswell incorporate it with a job, In my opinion anyway.


Yeah I would be but I would also have multiple account's set up already got two bank accounts misses also has two, plus have a few other things on the side so isn't enough hours in the day.

If you had a decent job anyway then yet fair enough if anything I could use the 9hrs a day for other things.


----------



## SkinnyJ

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah I would be but I would also have multiple account's set up already got two bank accounts misses also has two, plus have a few other things on the side so isn't enough hours in the day.
> 
> If you had a decent job anyway then yet fair enough if anything I could use the 9hrs a day for other things.


Gonna use my mrs bank details and create another account. Doubling your money that easy?


----------



## Ukmeathead

SkinnyJ said:


> Gonna use my mrs bank details and create another account. Doubling your money that easy?


I hope so, I will have a blast the weekend


----------



## noongains

SkinnyJ said:


> Gonna use my mrs bank details and create another account. Doubling your money that easy?


I do think a lot of the bookies say the offers are only valid one per house hold and ip address etc. Just some thing to be vary about.


----------



## Ukmeathead

noongains said:


> I do think a lot of the bookies say the offers are only valid one per house hold and ip address etc. Just some thing to be vary about.


That would mess thing's up, worth a try tho


----------



## SkinnyJ

noongains said:


> I do think a lot of the bookies say the offers are only valid one per house hold and ip address etc. Just some thing to be vary about.


Damn. Might use TOR.


----------



## zyphy

SkinnyJ said:


> Damn. Might use TOR.


If they're smart, they won't be tracking just IP addresses


----------



## Beats

TBWFC said:


> 1-2k a month which is the high end, only equates to 12-24k a year with no real progression :/ considering it only takes a couple of hours ea day, you may aswell incorporate it with a job, In my opinion anyway.


Well I have just resigned from my job to go do a course in personal training so if this can fill a gap and pay my outgoings it will save me getting a part time job


----------



## Beats

zyphy said:


> If they're smart, they won't be tracking just IP addresses


Couldnt you just use like starbucks wifi or something? Excuse my lack of tech knowledge


----------



## noongains

Dizzeee said:


> Couldnt you just use like starbucks wifi or something? Excuse my lack of tech knowledge


You could or use tor / program to change your IP. But you don't even need to worry about doing this until you are using accounts of more than just yourself


----------



## SkinnyJ

zyphy said:


> If they're smart, they won't be tracking just IP addresses


like?



noongains said:


> You could or use tor / program to change your IP. But you don't even need to worry about doing this until you are using accounts of more than just yourself


Ok so im ok if i set up an account in my mrs name?


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Could you see your self earning £200-500 a week profit every week of you put the effort in?
> 
> Also could you fill me in more about the casinos and the other ways to make money which have a little risk.


I hope so! I'm aiming for £200 a week minimum per account I use but hoping to clear that.

Casino offers I would wait till perhaps you got a bigger bankroll, they can be profitable but its a over the long run game, you may loose you're first few


----------



## noongains

SkinnyJ said:


> Ok so im ok if i set up an account in my mrs name?


Yeah i would say so. Just make sure you keep everything separate though , her name with her card , your name your card etc. I got blocked for using GF name but my paypal.


----------



## Fortunatus

SkinnyJ said:


> Gonna use my mrs bank details and create another account. Doubling your money that easy?


 @Dizzeee and anyone else considering setting up another account.

before you do it make sure you read http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/matched-betting-living/

You're going to need a VPN, CCleaner to cleare cookies/cache etc. other wise they can track you're doing it from the same house/person and will result in getting all you're accounts blocked.

I bought a VPN yesterday IPVanish its like $10(£6.50) a month. then use CCleaner between each account. so you do you're days betting on you're account then close everything do the CCleaner clear all you're cookies and cache its straight forward you just press "run cleaner", make sure you're VPN is set up (I'm not that experienced with this its 1 button to turn it on though) then you're good to go with the next account. make sure you do this between each account you use!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> I hope so! I'm aiming for £200 a week minimum per account I use but hoping to clear that.
> 
> Casino offers I would wait till perhaps you got a bigger bankroll, they can be profitable but its a over the long run game, you may loose you're first few


That's a good target and I bet that doesn't take more than a couple hour's a day to hit that.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> That's a good target and I bet that doesn't take more than a couple hour's a day to hit that.


Nope, started my new account today for the Mrs deposited £400 made about £80-£100 already when my bets come in. should be easily achievable I think... I'm already looking a new cars :clap:


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> Nope, started my new account today for the Mrs deposited £400 made about £80-£100 already when my bets come in. should be easily achievable I think... I'm already looking a new cars :clap:


Let's hope all this lasts, surprised the bookies haven't stopped this.


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> Let's hope all this lasts, surprised the bookies haven't stopped this.


I cant see it bein stopped anytime soon, its been around for years.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> I cant see it bein stopped anytime soon, its been around for years.


If that's the case rinse it while we can save the profits invest in other form's of income job done. Or just blow it all on coke lol


----------



## TBWFC

Most of the time the bookmaker wins so it takes original stake, and your free bet losses with them aswell. But your bet with the exchange which is against a real person wins. So to them it looks normal. What they can stop is you opening loads of accounts under the same name or different names.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> Most of the time the bookmaker wins so it takes original stake, and your free bet losses with them aswell. But your bet with the exchange which is against a real person wins. So to them it looks normal. What they can stop is you opening loads of accounts under the same name or different names.


That's good everything about gambling is fixed lol pretty much payback I guess. Are you on to the reload offers yet?


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> @Dizzeee and anyone else considering setting up another account.
> 
> before you do it make sure you read Matched Betting For a Living | Profit Accumulator
> 
> You're going to need a VPN, CCleaner to cleare cookies/cache etc. other wise they can track you're doing it from the same house/person and will result in getting all you're accounts blocked.
> 
> I bought a VPN yesterday IPVanish its like $10(£6.50) a month. then use CCleaner between each account. so you do you're days betting on you're account then close everything do the CCleaner clear all you're cookies and cache its straight forward you just press "run cleaner", make sure you're VPN is set up (I'm not that experienced with this its 1 button to turn it on though) then you're good to go with the next account. make sure you do this between each account you use!


There is an easier way. You can use a mobile 3g dongle, or tether / personal hotspot your mobile connection. This wll give you a different IP address almost every time you connect.

Also instead of clearing cookies and cache, just create a new PC account.

I use my home wifi, my account on my laptop and google chrome for my betting accounts

I use my iPhone tethered, separate account on my laptop and internet explorer for the next account

Theres also an app called ghost thats free to let you connect to a different IP but it disconnects after 59 minutes then you have to reconnect

Ill have to start logging IP addresses if i get a third account i reckon just to be sure.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Most of the time the bookmaker wins so it takes original stake, and your free bet losses with them aswell. But your bet with the exchange which is against a real person wins. So to them it looks normal. What they can stop is you opening loads of accounts under the same name or different names.


This is it i think.

The bookmakers know that even if you are doing this, you'll be trying to LOSE on their sites so your money doesnt get stuck there. I bet they make a fair bit of money from this.

The exchange puts you against other people, and then they take commision. So both ways the bookies and exchanges are probably still making more money than we are out of matched betting.

The only thing that surprises me is that the HMRC haven't got involved in taxing profits...


----------



## TheScam

As for reload offers, i started dabbling in them before i finished sign up offers on my first account. I've abandoned my first account for now as i was getting short on funds due to booking a holiday and was waiting for about £700 in the end to come back from bookies!

On this second account im going to avoid them unless its really good and get all the sign ups done. I think thatll take a little bit of time, but its good having so much football on with copa america, under 21s and womens world cup, plus the MLS. Means you can place bets at night and wake up with your money, all happens while you sleep.

If i can give anyone one good bit of advice... if you end up with a sign up offer like BetVernons i think it was, where you have to wager your winnings from your free bet if it wins - bet as high odds as you can financially afford on the free bet to limit the chance of the back bet winning. You really DONT want this bet winning in the bookies because its such a ball ache wagering it.


----------



## welshman

Found a bit of a bug in Betfair and ended up betting my lay twice. Fingers crossed that Cilento doesn't come in the top 3 at Newmarket today


----------



## TheScam

welshman said:


> Found a bit of a bug in Betfair and ended up betting my lay twice. Fingers crossed that Cilento doesn't come in the top 3 at Newmarket today


I'm not far from Newmarket, want me to go shoot him?


----------



## welshman

TheScam said:


> I'm not far from Newmarket, want me to go shoot him?


If it's not too much trouble. I'll be about 7 quid down otherwise :lol:


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> As for reload offers, i started dabbling in them before i finished sign up offers on my first account. I've abandoned my first account for now as i was getting short on funds due to booking a holiday and was waiting for about £700 in the end to come back from bookies!
> 
> On this second account im going to avoid them unless its really good and get all the sign ups done. I think thatll take a little bit of time, but its good having so much football on with copa america, under 21s and womens world cup, plus the MLS. Means you can place bets at night and wake up with your money, all happens while you sleep.
> 
> If i can give anyone one good bit of advice... if you end up with a sign up offer like BetVernons i think it was, where you have to wager your winnings from your free bet if it wins - bet as high odds as you can financially afford on the free bet to limit the chance of the back bet winning. You really DONT want this bet winning in the bookies because its such a ball ache wagering it.


How long have you been doing this for then?

And how much profit would you say you have made.


----------



## TBWFC

Some one should make a new journal for this haha. :thumb:


----------



## anabolik

Quick question. If I click on the pink lay button on betfair to place my bet and before I can press the 'confirm bet' button the odds have changed do I need to amend the odds in the left hand box to match the new updated odds or does it not matter? The odds can change every couple seconds sometimes so just wanted to make sure.


----------



## Big_Me

I've just taken the plunge, luckily didn't actually have coral or betfair accounts. So deposited £5 & £10 respectively. What a ball ache betting on horses with the ever-changing odds! every time I looked at the "oddsmatching" table then went hunting for closest odds on bookies they'd changed. In the end I just bet on 2.75 back bet and 3.7 lay bet as I was sick of p1ssing around checking oddsmatcher to bookies. Now qualified for free £20 bet but will lose £1.30 if horse does not win

daft question, but to clarify, when odds are shown as fractions at the bookies e.g. in my example above 11/4, it is 11 divide 4 = 2.75 for the odds on the calculator?


----------



## anabolik

Big_Me said:


> I've just taken the plunge, luckily didn't actually have coral or betfair accounts. So deposited £5 & £10 respectively. What a ball ache betting on horses with the ever-changing odds! every time I looked at the "oddsmatching" table then went hunting for closest odds on bookies they'd changed. In the end I just bet on 2.75 back bet and 3.7 lay bet as I was sick of p1ssing around checking oddsmatcher to bookies. Now qualified for free £20 bet but will lose £1.30 if horse does not win
> 
> daft question, but to clarify, when odds are shown as fractions at the bookies e.g. in my example above 11/4, it is 11 divide 4 = 2.75 for the odds on the calculator?


There should be an option in your account setting or on the main betting page where you can change the format to decimals.


----------



## anabolik

I now have £36 in my Coral account. How do I withdraw the money to my bank?

I clicked on withdraw and it goes to a blank page. I clicked on cash out and it says I don't have any available??


----------



## garethd93

anabolik said:


> I now have £36 in my Coral account. How do I withdraw the money to my bank?
> 
> I clicked on withdraw and it goes to a blank page. I clicked on cash out and it says I don't have any available??


If any of it is from a promotion then you might need to bet it X number of times before you can withdraw


----------



## Fortis

anabolik said:


> I now have £36 in my Coral account. How do I withdraw the money to my bank?
> 
> I clicked on withdraw and it goes to a blank page. I clicked on cash out and it says I don't have any available??


cash out means cashing a bet out thats not settled. It should let you withdraw buddy unless its still a free bet. I withdrew my coral money the min I received it so you dont need to rollover or anything.

Try live chat or email them its best way and they will guide you through everything.


----------



## anabolik

Fortis said:


> cash out means cashing a bet out thats not settled. It should let you withdraw buddy unless its still a free bet. I withdrew my coral money the min I received it so you dont need to rollover or anything.
> 
> Try live chat or email them its best way and they will guide you through everything.


Could it be because I've not yet sent my documents to be verified? I just looked it up and they say they will not let you withdraw any funds until you have been verified.


----------



## Fortis

anabolik said:


> Could it be because I've not yet sent my documents to be verified? I just looked it up and they say they will not let you withdraw any funds until you have been verified.


I have done about 20 bets now buddy and not once have I had to verify anything to withdraw my money. trust me live chat is your help mate.

cheek your emails though as you might have to as some tend to send a random verify email.


----------



## SkinnyJ

anabolik said:


> Could it be because I've not yet sent my documents to be verified? I just looked it up and they say they will not let you withdraw any funds until you have been verified.


Is there a reason they requested documents?


----------



## anabolik

Fortis said:


> I have done about 20 bets now buddy and not once have I had to verify anything to withdraw my money. trust me live chat is your help mate.
> 
> cheek your emails though as you might have to as some tend to send a random verify email.


Never mind sorted now. Was using my phone so tried changing browsers to chrome and the withdraw page loads up now 

How long does it usually take, a couple days?



SkinnyJ said:


> Is there a reason they requested documents?


They didn't mate just read on the Coral site that they will not let you withdraw until your account is verified. Never mind I've sent them now anyway.


----------



## josh__21

Has anyone used william hill offer yet for some reason it wont let me bet with the free bet or am just been thick and doing it wrong


----------



## Big_Me

I've just done my first bet, £15 up was lucky as I hadn't changed the calculator over to "free bet no stake returns" so had my backed bet some in I'd have been down £4! luckily laid back came in. so I've put in £115 so far (£5 coral, £10 betfair to get free bet, then a further £100 to lay bet against the £20 free bet) and I'm up to £130. Next problem, I'm already registered with betfred for the next bet, any others recommended I can use instead for my next free bet?


----------



## Fortis

anabolik said:


> Never mind sorted now. Was using my phone so tried changing browsers to chrome and the withdraw page loads up now
> 
> How long does it usually take, a couple days?
> 
> They didn't mate just read on the Coral site that they will not let you withdraw until your account is verified. Never mind I've sent them now anyway.


 back to card 2-5 working days PayPal upto 48 hours after pending


----------



## Fortunatus

SkinnyJ said:


> Is there a reason they requested documents?


its random, sometimes they want documents on you're first bet, others after lots of bets.

I have a folder on the computer with all my documents ready to go saves a lot of time I just ping them of to who ever asks, they usual get back to you and confirm within a few hours


----------



## Big_Me

If my mrs and I have a joint bank account, can I set her up a new betfred account with all her details in and her card number even though it's for the same bank account as mine, which is already registered?


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> If my mrs and I have a joint bank account, can I set her up a new betfred account with all her details in and her card number even though it's for the same bank account as mine, which is already registered?


no definitely not! just set up a new basic card bank account, I done it with lloyds for me and the mrs 2 new accounts, makes things 100x easier knowing whats your betting money and living money I couldn't recommend it enough mate


----------



## Big_Me

Fortunatus said:


> no definitely not! just set up a new basic card bank account, I done it with lloyds for me and the mrs 2 new accounts, makes things 100x easier knowing whats your betting money and living money I couldn't recommend it enough mate


But it's not illegal or even frowned upon doing this, right? I can keep my living/betting money in order, it would be myself using her betfred account as well as my own. I cba with the ball ache of setting up new bank accounts for this, just intend to dip in and out when I've got time really, not set about spending 1-2 hours of my day, every day doing it...


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> But it's not illegal or even frowned upon doing this, right? I can keep my living/betting money in order, it would be myself using her betfred account as well as my own. I cba with the ball ache of setting up new bank accounts for this, just intend to dip in and out when I've got time really, not set about spending 1-2 hours of my day, every day doing it...


I would ask some bookies before, if you're wanting to sign two separate accounts up with the same card both getting start up offers. I don't know if they will allow it


----------



## Big_Me

Fortunatus said:


> I would ask some bookies before, if you're wanting to sign two separate accounts up with the same card both getting start up offers. I don't know if they will allow it


It's the same joint bank account, but 2 different cards mate. different long card number, expiry, security code and obviously name, just to the same account. I can't see how it could be a problem for them, as far as they know it is 2 completely different people - just married with a shared bank account. I've gone ahead and set up an account in her name anyway, first deposit has gone in and been backed bet made against a lay bet on betfair.

I guess the only stumbling block could come if they decide they aren't giving me my free £30 bet!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortis said:


> back to card 2-5 working days PayPal upto 48 hours after pending


Paypal sounds like a better option then if you want to keep going 2day turnover isn't bad.

Do they take a cut tho?


----------



## Ukmeathead

Also what's the best way to get lower lay? Is it just taking a hit on the profit?


----------



## squarego

Thanks to all the guys helping with this, I have been looking in to this for ages and been a great help reading all this.

One thing I can figure out is the liability? If the liability is taken from Betfair, lets say 50 quid liability, am I right in saying that the 50 quid lost is gained from the winning bet from the bookies?

Watched a few demos online but can't get my head around it..

Cheers


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> It's the same joint bank account, but 2 different cards mate. different long card number, expiry, security code and obviously name, just to the same account. I can't see how it could be a problem for them, as far as they know it is 2 completely different people - just married with a shared bank account. I've gone ahead and set up an account in her name anyway, first deposit has gone in and been backed bet made against a lay bet on betfair.
> 
> I guess the only stumbling block could come if they decide they aren't giving me my free £30 bet!


Ah right if its all completely different they should be ok. be sure to check T&C's some bookies only allow 1 offer per house hold rather than per person.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Also what's the best way to get lower lay? Is it just taking a hit on the profit?


do you mean taking lower odds? on qualifying bets odds don't particularly make much difference.

on you're free bet high odds will give you a few £ more profit than lower odds, but then require more money to lay. is this what you mean?


----------



## Fortunatus

squarego said:


> Thanks to all the guys helping with this, I have been looking in to this for ages and been a great help reading all this.
> 
> One thing I can figure out is the liability? If the liability is taken from Betfair, lets say 50 quid liability, am I right in saying that the 50 quid lost is gained from the winning bet from the bookies?
> 
> Watched a few demos online but can't get my head around it..
> 
> Cheers


the lay stake you type in is the amount of profit you want if the bet wins, the liability is how much the bet costs.

think of it as, the bookie bets you decide how much you want to bet, they tell you how much you will win

lay bets you decide how much you want to win, they tell you how much that bet costs.

lay bet usually is alot more because the chances of the horse loosing the race is a lot more.than it winning it

Bookie, bet small win big

Lay, bet big win small, cancelling each other out


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> do you mean taking lower odds? on qualifying bets odds don't particularly make much difference.
> 
> on you're free bet high odds will give you a few £ more profit than lower odds, but then require more money to lay. is this what you mean?


I'm struggling to make £25 of my free bet off Betfred, Liability was something like £200 which is half my bank just on that. £200 for £25 return and 48hr wait is abit shoddy, just wondering if i am doing something wrong. Or will this be the kind of return's i will have to do on my free bet's after iv'e signed up aswell.


----------



## dmsknk

Chucked a big one on the b365 offer tonight, £200 on peru to beat bolivia, and another free 200 (bonus not SNR) on the same outcome, I had to do this becuase the matches were **** for everything else (odds, timing, money available). Profit should be £150-£180, hopefully bolivia can win and my money will go straight into betfair and i wont have to roll it over on b365


----------



## jonjo9

How is that shoddy? Ten minutes' work, 12.5% r.o.i. Sweet deal


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> I'm struggling to make £25 of my free bet off Betfred, Liability was something like £200 which is half my bank just on that. £200 for £25 return and 48hr wait is abit shoddy, just wondering if i am doing something wrong. Or will this be the kind of return's i will have to do on my free bet's after iv'e signed up aswell.


so you've done the qualifying bet, now you have you're free bet of £25, what odds are you betting on for £200 like 10+? I would advice odds between 3-5 the max the lay would be is lower


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> I'm struggling to make £25 of my free bet off Betfred, Liability was something like £200 which is half my bank just on that. £200 for £25 return and 48hr wait is abit shoddy, just wondering if i am doing something wrong. Or will this be the kind of return's i will have to do on my free bet's after iv'e signed up aswell.


plus look past the investment bet, it means nothing a lot of people dwell on it, if you bet £1000 for a £25 win, you're not risking no £1000 you win £25 either way


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> so you've done the qualifying bet, now you have you're free bet of £25, what odds are you betting on for £200 like 10+? I would advice odds between 3-5 the max the lay would be is lower


Free bet's actually £30 guess im just aiming to high. Do you make sure your lay bet is always lower? Would you also recommend using paypal for a fast turn around?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Chucked a big one on the b365 offer tonight, £200 on peru to beat bolivia, and another free 200 (bonus not SNR) on the same outcome, I had to do this becuase the matches were **** for everything else (odds, timing, money available). Profit should be £150-£180, hopefully bolivia can win and my money will go straight into betfair and i wont have to roll it over on b365


have a big bankroll for this one mate, if that Bet365 offer wins, I picked low odds so i didnt have to front a lot in the lay but bet365 won, took me ages rolling over as didn't consider if it won I had no money to cover any more lays.

you can break it down into multiple small bets of around £50 if bet365 wins and you cant front the big lay to wager it


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Free bet's actually £30 guess im just aiming to high. Do you make sure your lay bet is always lower? Would you also recommend using paypal for a fast turn around?


as long as you deposit with a debit card I suppose paypal could work i've never looked into it i just use debitcards at the minute.

on the oddsmatching page go for ratings of 95%+ and odds of about 3-6 or so this is what I go for, the rating affects the profits a lot you want the bookie and lay odds to be as close as possible, or the bookie odds higher


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Free bet's actually £30 guess im just aiming to high. Do you make sure your lay bet is always lower? Would you also recommend using paypal for a fast turn around?


as long as you deposit with a debit card I suppose paypal could work i've never looked into it i just use debitcards at the minute.

on the oddsmatching page go for ratings of 95%+ and odds of about 3-6 or so this is what I go for, the rating affects the profits a lot you want the bookie and lay odds to be as close as possible, or the bookie odds higher


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> have a big bankroll for this one mate, if that Bet365 offer wins, I picked low odds so i didnt have to front a lot in the lay but bet365 won, took me ages rolling over as didn't consider if it won I had no money to cover any more lays.
> 
> you can break it down into multiple small bets of around £50 if bet365 wins and you cant front the big lay to wager it


Ahh right. I had a question about rolling over, say the b365 bouns £200 wins £370 or whatever it is, when rolling over can you just stick £370 on the next one? from what youre saying i think i could just keep rolling it at £200? or am i wrong?


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> have a big bankroll for this one mate, if that Bet365 offer wins, I picked low odds so i didnt have to front a lot in the lay but bet365 won, took me ages rolling over as didn't consider if it won I had no money to cover any more lays.
> 
> you can break it down into multiple small bets of around £50 if bet365 wins and you cant front the big lay to wager it


Ahh right. I had a question about rolling over, say the b365 bouns £200 wins £370 or whatever it is, when rolling over can you just stick £370 on the next one? from what youre saying i think i could just keep rolling it at £200? or am i wrong?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Ahh right. I had a question about rolling over, say the b365 bouns £200 wins £370 or whatever it is, when rolling over can you just stick £370 on the next one? from what youre saying i think i could just keep rolling it at £200? or am i wrong?


no you can stick £370 but you want high odds other wise bet365 may win again, so you will need a lot for the Lay bet.. its why this is at the bottom of the list


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> no you can stick £370 but you want high odds other wise bet365 may win again, so you will need a lot for the Lay bet.. its why this is at the bottom of the list


I see.

I think when this is really gonna get tasty is when the new season starts and there will be reloads galore, its easier for me to understand than horses haha


----------



## sneeky_dave

Why the fuuk are there no bets matched for SuperLenny's or Vernons???


----------



## Fortunatus

sneeky_dave said:


> Why the fuuk are there no bets matched for SuperLenny's or Vernons???


what do you mean?


----------



## noongains

Started late tonight, but did two bets , £30 up so far.


----------



## Fortunatus

noongains said:


> Started late tonight, but did two bets , £30 up so far.


Started my new account today, once all my free bets are available within the next 24-48h I've made just over £140


----------



## Alex6534

Probably spent about 3 hours total on this between yesterday and today, £170-180 up.

I might actually graduate uni WITH money! :lol:


----------



## Fortunatus

Alex6534 said:


> Probably spent about 3 hours total on this between yesterday and today, £170-180 up.
> 
> I might actually graduate uni WITH money! :lol:


I know if I work at this I earn my real wage doing this in 1/4 of the time whilst sitting with my feet up and a cuppa... needless to say my motivation at work has dropped somewhat recently!


----------



## noongains

Fortunatus said:


> Started my new account today, once all my free bets are available within the next 24-48h I've made just over £140


Nice one! So what new car you going to get?


----------



## Alex6534

Fortunatus said:


> I know if I work at this I earn my real wage doing this in 1/4 of the time whilst sitting with my feet up and a cuppa... needless to say my motivation at work has dropped somewhat recently!


That's just it, I'm on bloody placement as well getting nowhere near this. :lol: So my motivation has definitely taken a dive. On the plus side its payday tomorrow, so this week is going to be f*cking sweet!


----------



## sneeky_dave

Fortunatus said:


> what do you mean?


seems Vernons is listed as BetVernons

I can't see any matched bets on PA for super lenny tho


----------



## Fortunatus

noongains said:


> Nice one! So what new car you going to get?


No idea yet i'm thinking about upgrading me 320i to a newer model or get a a4 perhaps.


----------



## Fortunatus

sneeky_dave said:


> seems Vernons is listed as BetVernons
> 
> I can't see any matched bets on PA for super lenny tho


copied from the offer

"Use the oddsmatching software to find a close match between the Super Lenny back odds and the exchange lay odds. You will need to select Jetbull on the oddsmatching software as they use the same odds"


----------



## squarego

Fortunatus said:


> the lay stake you type in is the amount of profit you want if the bet wins, the liability is how much the bet costs.
> 
> think of it as, the bookie bets you decide how much you want to bet, they tell you how much you will win
> 
> lay bets you decide how much you want to win, they tell you how much that bet costs.
> 
> lay bet usually is alot more because the chances of the horse loosing the race is a lot more.than it winning it
> 
> Bookie, bet small win big
> 
> Lay, bet big win small, cancelling each other out


Appreciated buddy :thumb:

I was mixing up lay and liability in my head. Gonna read all this again and get started with this, great thread!


----------



## sneeky_dave

Fortunatus said:


> copied from the offer
> 
> "Use the oddsmatching software to find a close match between the Super Lenny back odds and the exchange lay odds. You will need to select Jetbull on the oddsmatching software as they use the same odds"


Top nanana cheeers!!

Just me being a daft sod ay


----------



## Fortis

Ukmeathead said:


> Paypal sounds like a better option then if you want to keep going 2day turnover isn't bad.
> 
> Do they take a cut tho?


Only betfair take a cut I think


----------



## sneeky_dave

Fortis said:


> Only betfair take a cut I think


yea


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> How long have you been doing this for then?
> 
> And how much profit would you say you have made.


2 weeks on my main bank account, then like I say I got stuck waiting on all my money to come back as I had nothing in my bank to live on lol. I reckon I used about £600 of my money, which I obviously got back but it screwed me being out of pocket. Also got stuck on an offer that I needed to wager through several times.

Currently £160 up on that, but haven't revisited it since.

Had a week of doing nothing while I waited for someone to sort an account for me.

2 weeks on my new account. £200 up and when tonight's bets settle that'll be closer to £250

That was starting with just £300 of my own money.

The copa America and women's World Cup have been a blessing, doing bets through the night then horses during the day.

I'm now at the advanced sign up offers and I've been picking through the easier ones but need to get my head down and just get them done I think.


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> Probably spent about 3 hours total on this between yesterday and today, £170-180 up.
> 
> I might actually graduate uni WITH money! :lol:


I don't know how youve managed that in 3 hours, taken me nearly a week, excellent work!


----------



## dmsknk

My peru bet came in on b365 so im now in a position where ill have to roll it over a number of times before i either reach the limit to withdraw on b365 or the money moves over to betfair if the b365 bet loses, bit of a pain but nevermind.


----------



## Justin Cider

Alex6534 said:


> I'd assume you bet on the over 2.5, an the type of bet is over/under.


I understand that, but what team? lol


----------



## Justin Cider

Fortunatus said:


> is this on the oddsmatching software? which match and what bookie is this with?


Yes mate

For instance, Derry v Cork City	Cork City	Match Odds

match odds on what? Just woke up and done mad hours this week so a bit dopey, lol


----------



## TBWFC

I've done most the normal bets now except the bet365 one, this one seems like it may be a bit of a pain. But well worth it.


----------



## Alex6534

Justin Cider said:


> I understand that, but what team? lol


It will state what to bet on under the 'Bet' column



Justin Cider said:


> Yes mate
> 
> For instance, Derry v Cork City	Cork City	Match Odds
> 
> match odds on what? Just woke up and done mad hours this week so a bit dopey, lol


As above, in the odd matcher software you'll have for example:


Event Date/TimeDetail*Bet*TypeRatingBookmakerBackExchangeLayAvail27/06/2015 00:30Argentina v Colombia*Argentina*Match Odds98Coral1.91Smarkets1.93£542.20

This means you would bet on Argentina to win the match, then in the exchange lay against them.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Alex6534 said:


> It will state what to bet on under the 'Bet' column
> 
> As above, in the odd matcher software you'll have for example:
> 
> 
> Event Date/TimeDetail*Bet*TypeRatingBookmakerBackExchangeLayAvail27/06/2015 00:30Argentina v Colombia*Argentina*Match Odds98Coral1.91Smarkets1.93£542.20
> 
> This means you would bet on Argentina to win the match, then in the exchange lay against them.


What happens if they draw?


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> What happens if they draw?


Then the exchange will win, because Argentina didn't win.


----------



## dmsknk

TBWFC said:


> I've done most the normal bets now except the bet365 one, this one seems like it may be a bit of a pain. But well worth it.


Just did mine last night, b365 bet won, so now ill have to roll over tonight, defo a pain, but hopefull worth it in the long run


----------



## Big_Me

Quick question about the rating on the oddsmatcher, how is this worked out? I thought it was the closer the back and lay bets, the higher the rating, but that does not seem to be the case. E.g right now a 7 back and 5.9 lay is 113 rating, whereas a 4.5 back and 4.4 lay is 98 rating? I want a high odds for my next bet but one I've chose is 8 back and 8.4 lay but only 89 rating - so a no go if you adhere to PA advice of using ratings >95?


----------



## Justin Cider

Alex6534 said:


> It will state what to bet on under the 'Bet' column
> 
> As above, in the odd matcher software you'll have for example:
> 
> 
> Event Date/TimeDetail*Bet*TypeRatingBookmakerBackExchangeLayAvail27/06/2015 00:30Argentina v Colombia*Argentina*Match Odds98Coral1.91Smarkets1.93£542.20
> 
> This means you would bet on Argentina to win the match, then in the exchange lay against them.


It's official, I'm a ****.


----------



## Alex6534

Big_Me said:


> Quick question about the rating on the oddsmatcher, how is this worked out? I thought it was the closer the back and lay bets, the higher the rating, but that does not seem to be the case. E.g right now a 7 back and 5.9 lay is 113 rating, whereas a 4.5 back and 4.4 lay is 98 rating? I want a high odds for my next bet but one I've chose is 8 back and 8.4 lay but only 89 rating - so a no go if you adhere to PA advice of using ratings >95?


Only thing I can think of is that it also takes in the money available in the market?


----------



## Big_Me

@Fortunatus it would appear betfred has granted my £30 free bet for the mrs' account - yet to use it as I'm looking for the right bet so fingers crossed it will work. I read the T&Cs too and it did say 1 per household, but I believe although I was already registered with them, I hadn't received/used the sport book offer on my own original account.


----------



## dmsknk

Big_Me said:


> Quick question about the rating on the oddsmatcher, how is this worked out? I thought it was the closer the back and lay bets, the higher the rating, but that does not seem to be the case. E.g right now a 7 back and 5.9 lay is 113 rating, whereas a 4.5 back and 4.4 lay is 98 rating? I want a high odds for my next bet but one I've chose is 8 back and 8.4 lay but only 89 rating - so a no go if you adhere to PA advice of using ratings >95?


Back odds of 7 and lay odds of 5.9 will make you the most wonga, hence the higher rating


----------



## Fortunatus

Justin Cider said:


> Yes mate
> 
> For instance, Derry v Cork City	Cork City	Match Odds
> 
> match odds on what? Just woke up and done mad hours this week so a bit dopey, lol


match odds means the winner, so cork city

another example; Rapperswil-Jona v Grasshoppers Zurich	Over 2.5	Over Under

over/under is just the type of bet, so you're betting on over 2.5 goals in the match


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> Quick question about the rating on the oddsmatcher, how is this worked out? I thought it was the closer the back and lay bets, the higher the rating, but that does not seem to be the case. E.g right now a 7 back and 5.9 lay is 113 rating, whereas a 4.5 back and 4.4 lay is 98 rating? I want a high odds for my next bet but one I've chose is 8 back and 8.4 lay but only 89 rating - so a no go if you adhere to PA advice of using ratings >95?


if the bookie odds are higher than the lay odds its a higher rating, more money can be made. basically you could make money on those without even doing offers. higher the rating the better usually. ideally you want 100%+ rating with 4.0+ odds. just play around with a few in the calculator and it will start making sense


----------



## ILLBehaviour

well so far i've fell at the first hurdle, betfair is saying i have registered or already tried to register an account with them, never even heard of them up until now.

Spoke to them on chat support and they confirmed i do not and have never had an account, they are sposed to be calling me to open the account. PITA as i was all set to try out the coral bet.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Alex6534 said:


> Then the exchange will win, because Argentina didn't win.


Awesome so bet with the books to win then bet to lose with the exchange easy enough


----------



## Fortunatus

ILLBehaviour said:


> well so far i've fell at the first hurdle, betfair is saying i have registered or already tried to register an account with them, never even heard of them up until now.
> 
> Spoke to them on chat support and they confirmed i do not and have never had an account, they are sposed to be calling me to open the account. PITA as i was all set to try out the coral bet.


theres other exchanges, matchbook, smarkets, betdaq. they all do the same thing if you want to start sooner


----------



## Fortunatus

My current profits in 2 days on my new account, still waiting for two free bets to come available, this is starting with £500


----------



## Big_Me

Ok I think I've messed up here!

found a bet for betfred, backed at 5.0 with £30 free bet stake. found on betfair, backed with the calculated £23.30, liability should have been £97.86. I had £140ish in account, went down to £40odd obviously liability having gone out. Then on betfair to the right hand side of the screen on the "win only market" it has boxed below, in pink saying "matched bets". now it separated my £23.30 into 2 "backers bets"? with my backers stake as 2 different amounts - Not the £23.30 I'd actually put on. In my panic I hit a "cancel" button down at the bottom, this changed my balance to £80odd. No idea why it split my stake into 2 bets? I've not put another lay bet on of £9 (the outstanding backers bet it would not let me cancel, and was at £14, so I added another lay bet of £9 to make up the £23 I'd originally put on before cancelling one.

Does this make any sense? why had it seemed to split my stake into 2 separate "backers bet/stakes"?


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> @Fortunatus it would appear betfred has granted my £30 free bet for the mrs' account - yet to use it as I'm looking for the right bet so fingers crossed it will work. I read the T&Cs too and it did say 1 per household, but I believe although I was already registered with them, I hadn't received/used the sport book offer on my own original account.


this could be handy for you


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> Ok I think I've messed up here!
> 
> found a bet for betfred, backed at 5.0 with £30 free bet stake. found on betfair, backed with the calculated £23.30, liability should have been £97.86. I had £140ish in account, went down to £40odd obviously liability having gone out. Then on betfair to the right hand side of the screen on the "win only market" it has boxed below, in pink saying "matched bets". now it separated my £23.30 into 2 "backers bets"? with my backers stake as 2 different amounts - Not the £23.30 I'd actually put on. In my panic I hit a "cancel" button down at the bottom, this changed my balance to £80odd. No idea why it split my stake into 2 bets? I've not put another lay bet on of £9 (the outstanding backers bet it would not let me cancel, and was at £14, so I added another lay bet of £9 to make up the £23 I'd originally put on before cancelling one.
> 
> Does this make any sense? why had it seemed to split my stake into 2 separate "backers bet/stakes"?


don't quite understand, some times if you've got the lay at two different odds, i.e 50% at 4.9 and 50% at 5.0 it splits it into two. go onto you're "my bets" top left exchange bets and current, what does it say on there for you're lay


----------



## Big_Me

Fortunatus said:


> don't quite understand, some times if you've got the lay at two different odds, i.e 50% at 4.9 and 50% at 5.0 it splits it into two. go onto you're "my bets" top left exchange bets and current, what does it say on there for you're lay


The lay was originally at 5.2, I placed a £23.30 stake, but for reasons unknown, on my bets it said I had a £14.53 stake, and another different stake (presumably £8.77, which is the £23.30 - £14.53 but not sure as I cancelled it). now I panicked a bit here wondering why my clearly placed £23.30 stake had been changed, so I hit a "cancel" button, which only cancelled the presumably £8.77 stake. So I went back in and put on another £9 stake lay bet.

I just cannot fathom why It split my lay bet stake into 2 separate "backers bets"?


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> The lay was originally at 5.2, I placed a £23.30 stake, but for reasons unknown, on my bets it said I had a £14.53 stake, and another different stake (presumably £8.77, which is the £23.30 - £14.53 but not sure as I cancelled it). now I panicked a bit here wondering why my clearly placed £23.30 stake had been changed, so I hit a "cancel" button, which only cancelled the presumably £8.77 stake. So I went back in and put on another £9 stake lay bet.
> 
> I just cannot fathom why It split my lay bet stake into 2 separate "backers bets"?


usually happens when the odds have changed and you got maybe 8.77 lower and 14.53 at something slightly different. happens often if theres odds lower it gives you those first.


----------



## Big_Me

Fortunatus said:


> usually happens when the odds have changed and you got maybe 8.77 lower and 14.53 at something slightly different. happens often if theres odds lower it gives you those first.


it's just a little disconcerting as you wonder what happened to the stake you placed as a calculated amount, then split into 2 different bets. I guess this is the thing with the horses as the odds change so bloody quick. Still, once you've clicked "bet" on your lay bet, the whole amount should be for the precise odds at the time of clicking "bet" surely. Anyway, all will be revealed at 2:15 when the race comes in. Hopefully there is no problems that I've placed 2 separate lay bets on the same race. I should stand to make circa £35 from my first 2 bets.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Fortunatus said:


> theres other exchanges, matchbook, smarkets, betdaq. they all do the same thing if you want to start sooner


sorted it now, they called me and set it up over the phone.


----------



## Alex6534

By the way, thanks @Fortunatus for the spreadsheet, didn't use it for my first few bets but now I've got the hang of it it'l definitely come in handy. 

Gonna try an set myself a target of £3k by September, August I have f*ck all on as no uni, so should be doable.


----------



## dan23

just a note to you guys, if you deposit with a debit card it might night let you withdraw to paypal.

a while back I used to deposit from both my debit card and paypal say £20 from each for example, but if I won £100 I would have to put at least £20 back into each account 1st, I could not put the full £100 into just one, if that makes sense? to stop money laundering I think?


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> usually happens when the odds have changed and you got maybe 8.77 lower and 14.53 at something slightly different. happens often if theres odds lower it gives you those first.


Yo @Fortunatus You seem really good at this  quick question, if my free bet wins and I have to roll it over. When I'm rolling over do I tick the the normal one or free bet stake not returned?

Hoping argentina dont win so I dont have to roll over  but thought it may be worth finding out upfront


----------



## jonjo9

Usually with a rollover it is normal because it is bonus cash not a free bet. Eg bet365


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> Yo @Fortunatus You seem really good at this  quick question, if my free bet wins and I have to roll it over. When I'm rolling over do I tick the the normal one or free bet stake not returned?
> 
> Hoping argentina dont win so I dont have to roll over  but thought it may be worth finding out upfront


normal mate,


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> normal mate,


Cool so lets say it wins, returns £360. I then bet the £360 again at odds of 2.0 (normal) That returns 720 if wins but if it loses does that mean im the money up on my exchange and dont have to continue rolling. Thats what it seems to be like but I'm a bit unsure.


----------



## dmsknk

TBWFC said:


> Cool so lets say it wins, returns £360. I then bet the £360 again at odds of 2.0 (normal) That returns 720 if wins but if it loses does that mean im the money up on my exchange and dont have to continue rolling. Thats what it seems to be like but I'm a bit unsure.


Thats correct, and exactly what ill be doing when i get home in a few hours, hoping for an exchange win


----------



## ILLBehaviour

i don;t understand what you guys are talking about , this rolling over the amount if you win the bookie bet ?

what does it mean, can't you just take the money out , can someone explain ?


----------



## Fortunatus

ILLBehaviour said:


> i don;t understand what you guys are talking about , this rolling over the amount if you win the bookie bet ?
> 
> what does it mean, can't you just take the money out , can someone explain ?


some of the bookies with their bonus's require you to wager it, just their way of trying to keep you're money, say for example you get a £20 bonus they want you to wager is 3x that means if the bookie wins you need to place another 2 bets with the bookie before they let you withdraw it.

this is why we want higher odds on the free bets so its more likely the exchange wins and we can withdraw straight away, otherwise we need to keep betting till either we've wagered the right amount of the exchange wins


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Fortunatus said:


> some of the bookies with their bonus's require you to wager it, just their way of trying to keep you're money, say for example you get a £20 bonus they want you to wager is 3x that means if the bookie wins you need to place another 2 bets with the bookie before they let you withdraw it.
> 
> this is why we want higher odds on the free bets so its more likely the exchange wins and we can withdraw straight away, otherwise we need to keep betting till either we've wagered the right amount of the exchange wins


so i would have to wage £20 three times over before they release the money. or wage £60 all in one go ?

could you explain what i would do in order to bet and not lose my money.


----------



## Big_Me

@Fortunatus, thanks for all your help (and others, TheScam etc) with this, much appreciated.

Finished my first 2 offer bets, £37.62 up. Now to take the plunge and go for platinum membership I guess. So does this unlock a forum, where do we find all the 100+ offers? and how is the monthly cost paid, at our discretion I guess, as it's not a direct debit/standing order, so whenever a month runs out, we pay for another?


----------



## Fortunatus

ILLBehaviour said:


> so i would have to wage £20 three times over before they release the money. or wage £60 all in one go ?
> 
> could you explain what i would do in order to bet and not lose my money.


varies, look in your bookie account the on the bonus details, etiher that or live chat with them they will tell you straight away


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> @Fortunatus, thanks for all your help (and others, TheScam etc) with this, much appreciated.
> 
> Finished my first 2 offer bets, £37.62 up. Now to take the plunge and go for platinum membership I guess. So does this unlock a forum, where do we find all the 100+ offers? and how is the monthly cost paid, at our discretion I guess, as it's not a direct debit/standing order, so whenever a month runs out, we pay for another?


the offers are all on the same page, the reload ones are updated daily, and most of the refunds (where people make the most money) are on going, i've not tackled any of these yet though.

the forum is just a private facebook group you join, every offer has a link at the bottom to a relevant facebook post where you will find all info on it. people post other offers and talk about how to complete the offers in there. you pay through paypal (through your debit card), I think it does come out monthly until you stop the payment on paypal


----------



## TBWFC

Just looked at your excel, its quite nice  I will be moving on to the advanced bets next week so will start using your excel sheet from there. Plan is to withdraw all the stuff this weekend and start again fresh next week and track a little better.


----------



## Big_Me

William Hill's registration offer is now bet £10 get £20 free bets, credited as 2x £10 bets (PA says it's £50 free bet, tho I realise this is subject to change). So, when we activate the 2x £10 free bets, I guess we lay on 2 separate different bets against the 2 free ones? Anyone know how these work, I.e do you get one bet then the other after the first won/lost?


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> My peru bet came in on b365 so im now in a position where ill have to roll it over a number of times before i either reach the limit to withdraw on b365 or the money moves over to betfair if the b365 bet loses, bit of a pain but nevermind.


Just go for high odds as you can possibly afford. The higher the odds - the less likely it is to happen, try a correct score bet or something


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> Quick question about the rating on the oddsmatcher, how is this worked out? I thought it was the closer the back and lay bets, the higher the rating, but that does not seem to be the case. E.g right now a 7 back and 5.9 lay is 113 rating, whereas a 4.5 back and 4.4 lay is 98 rating? I want a high odds for my next bet but one I've chose is 8 back and 8.4 lay but only 89 rating - so a no go if you adhere to PA advice of using ratings >95?


If the odds on the lay are higher than the odds on the back, then the rating will be over 100% because you are guaranteed a profit. This is called an arb bet and bookies don't like this - you can do the odd one but I wouldn't make a habit of it (that advice is from PA - im not sure how bookies know that you are doing it unless of course the bookies are monitoring the exchange odds which they probably are...)

I don't know if they account for the money in the exchange at the time, but they will consider the commission %. So betfair is 5% and Smarkets is 2% so if their odds were the same, smarkets would get a better rating.


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> it's just a little disconcerting as you wonder what happened to the stake you placed as a calculated amount, then split into 2 different bets. I guess this is the thing with the horses as the odds change so bloody quick. Still, once you've clicked "bet" on your lay bet, the whole amount should be for the precise odds at the time of clicking "bet" surely. Anyway, all will be revealed at 2:15 when the race comes in. Hopefully there is no problems that I've placed 2 separate lay bets on the same race. I should stand to make circa £35 from my first 2 bets.


You get a choice I believe. Any unmatched bet at time of race can either be cancelled, or take the latest odds.

PA have a "tricky bet" calculator to work out how much to lay the rest of your stake at when the odds change. Ill link you later when I am home.


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> William Hill's registration offer is now bet £10 get £20 free bets, credited as 2x £10 bets (PA says it's £50 free bet, tho I realise this is subject to change). So, when we activate the 2x £10 free bets, I guess we lay on 2 separate different bets against the 2 free ones? Anyone know how these work, I.e do you get one bet then the other after the first won/lost?


THink someone else does a bet £10 get 3 £10 bets, and you get them all at the same time. Don't know for certain will will hill as I got the £50 offer I think.

If its two separate £10 bets you can usually place them on the same thing and then just treat the exchange lay as a £20 bet to find the stake...


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> the offers are all on the same page, the reload ones are updated daily, and most of the refunds (where people make the most money) are on going, i've not tackled any of these yet though.
> 
> the forum is just a private facebook group you join, every offer has a link at the bottom to a relevant facebook post where you will find all info on it. people post other offers and talk about how to complete the offers in there. you pay through paypal (through your debit card), I think it does come out monthly until you stop the payment on paypal


Any chance you could send me a copy of your spreadsheet please? I think it will be easier to keep track of than mine now...


----------



## DaveW3000

Big thanks to @Fortunatus @TheScam and any others who have helped out.

Currently waiting for my £50 freebet from William hill then after that bet/ settled i'll be up around £110.

Awesome stuff guys!! :thumb:

@TheScam where about in cambridge are you from mate?


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Just go for high odds as you can possibly afford. The higher the odds - the less likely it is to happen, try a correct score bet or something


Do you think i should do it in multiple bets, because I can find anything with good odds and enough money in the market at the minute.


----------



## dmsknk

Had my sportingbet account removed, only made 1 £50 bet, wouldnt give me my free bet


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Just go for high odds as you can possibly afford. The higher the odds - the less likely it is to happen, try a correct score bet or something


Do you lose money everytime you roll it over and then just subtract that from your final profit on the offer?


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> William Hill's registration offer is now bet £10 get £20 free bets, credited as 2x £10 bets (PA says it's £50 free bet, tho I realise this is subject to change). So, when we activate the 2x £10 free bets, I guess we lay on 2 separate different bets against the 2 free ones? Anyone know how these work, I.e do you get one bet then the other after the first won/lost?


did you enter the promo code on the PA website? i done the willyhill offer today and got £50


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> Any chance you could send me a copy of your spreadsheet please? I think it will be easier to keep track of than mine now...


It's on the first post a link to download it mate


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> Had my sportingbet account removed, only made 1 £50 bet, wouldnt give me my free bet


Why?


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> Why?


No idea, maybe because i used high odds on the first bet, no idea. it lose so i dont know what their problem is, i tried to ask and the guy closed the chat


----------



## anabolik

dmsknk said:


> No idea, maybe because i used high odds on the first bet, no idea. it lose so i dont know what their problem is, i tried to ask and the guy closed the chat


Anyone have any idea why they did this?


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Anyone have any idea why they did this?


some bookies are becoming more clued up with what people are doing, if you take really high odds on a £50 bet on you're first bet on the bookie it raises some eyebrows, usually you get you're free bet and they will block you after that I think weird how they just closed the chat though

@dmsknk @sneaky_dave


----------



## anabolik

Fortunatus said:


> some bookies are becoming more clued up with what people are doing, if you take really high odds on a £50 bet on you're first bet on the bookie it raises some eyebrows, usually you get you're free bet and they will block you after that I think weird how they just closed the chat though
> 
> @dmsknk @sneaky_dave


Are you best off using low odds on your qualifying bets (like 2-4) to avoid this happening? Obviously with added inconvenience from higher chance of back bet winning meaning a 2 day wait to withdraw funds.


----------



## Fortunatus

anabolik said:


> Are you best off using low odds on your qualifying bets (like 2-4) to avoid this happening? Obviously with added inconvenience from higher chance of back bet winning meaning a 2 day wait to withdraw funds.


Yeah, its best to in the long run usually they don't block you so quickly, when you start doing the reload offers if your signed up to PA you'll see a few guides on "mug betting" which you make every so often no to raise suspicion you're abusing offers and matched betting but you'll see that when you come to it


----------



## dmsknk

Right, i messed up a roll over on b365, put another 200 stake on at odds of 1.8 and backed £248 on the basis of a 250 bet, what position does this leave me in?


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> Big thanks to @Fortunatus @TheScam and any others who have helped out.
> 
> Currently waiting for my £50 freebet from William hill then after that bet/ settled i'll be up around £110.
> 
> Awesome stuff guys!! :thumb:
> 
> @TheScam where about in cambridge are you from mate?


No worries pal just happy to share the knowledge, though I'm only a month in myself.

I live in St Neots mate, you local?


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Do you think i should do it in multiple bets, because I can find anything with good odds and enough money in the market at the minute.


Yea you can do, that's what I ended up doing. That's why I stalled on my first account, I didn't have the money I needed to keep laying it. Got it eventually and the profit wasn't as big as it could have been but still better than nothing.

Obviously the down side of more bets is more losses unless you find really good matches.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Do you lose money everytime you roll it over and then just subtract that from your final profit on the offer?


Yea that's right. Every individual bet will make a small loss and you just keep a track of it. So you may have made say £30 off the intial offer but lose 50p to 1.50 per smaller bet which just comes off your profit for that deal.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Had my sportingbet account removed, only made 1 £50 bet, wouldnt give me my free bet


Had this with bet victor, no reason for it either except I may have logged i from the same IP as my first account.

Iv signed up to over 30 bookies and only had it happen once across two accounts though. It's a shame but just count it as a small loss and move on.


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> It's on the first post a link to download it mate


Thanks, I must have missed that


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Right, i messed up a roll over on b365, put another 200 stake on at odds of 1.8 and backed £248 on the basis of a 250 bet, what position does this leave me in?


On my phone atm so can't tell you without the calculator?

Post up the full details of the back bet, odds, stake and same for the lay bet and I'm sure one of us can tel you


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> On my phone atm so can't tell you without the calculator?
> 
> Post up the full details of the back bet, odds, stake and same for the lay bet and I'm sure one of us can tel you


£200 on Argentina to beat columbia at odds of 1.8, £248.62 lay bet, liability £213.81 (put 250 in the calc instead of 200) lay odds of 1.86


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> £200 on Argentina to beat columbia at odds of 1.8, £248.62 lay bet, liability £213.81 (put 250 in the calc instead of 200) lay odds of 1.86


If I'm right, I think:

If back bet wins, you win £160 but lose £213.81 so will be 53.81 down.

If it loses and the exchange wins, you'll lose £200 but win 248.62 so you'll be up 48.62

I don't know the exact maths without the calculator but you could put another bet on Argentina to reduce that damage if they win? Are you signed up to profit accumulators? If so ask someone on their Facebook page to see if they can help as they'll have better knowledge and experience of this.


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> £200 on Argentina to beat columbia at odds of 1.8, £248.62 lay bet, liability £213.81 (put 250 in the calc instead of 200) lay odds of 1.86


Bet an extra £50 on the bookies?


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> Bet an extra £50 on the bookies?


but dont lay it you mean?


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> but don't lay it you mean?


You've put a lay against a £250 bet but have only placed a £200 bet so yea I recon so.

You've also used low odds so its likely your lay will loose so this needs amending. See what you would loose if you cashed out? I've had to do this a few times


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> You've put a lay against a £250 bet but have only placed a £200 bet so yea I recon so.
> 
> You've also used low odds so its likely your lay will loose so this needs amending. See what you would loose if you cashed out? I've had to do this a few times


If i put £50 on Argentina now, the odds are now 1.83 so i would win 91.66 - the 50 bet = 41.66 + 160 proft from the other = 181.66 - 213.81 lay liability = -32.15. Think thats right.

Im still not 100% confident with these roll over type offers.


----------



## dmsknk

So what ive done is another £60 on Argentina, brings the loss down to -£3.81


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> So what ive done is another £60 on Argentina, brings the loss down to -£3.81


Yea k think I was over thinking it, this is right. Plus back bet is quite likely to win so you had to cover it


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Yea k think I was over thinking it, this is right. Plus back bet is quite likely to win so you had to cover it


This offer is going to demoilish my betafair account, ill have to transfer money into it, complete the offer and move it all back out afterwards, pain in the ****.


----------



## anabolik

dmsknk said:


> This offer is going to demoilish my betafair account, ill have to transfer money into it, complete the offer and move it all back out afterwards, pain in the ****.


I know the feeling. I have to wait until probably mid next week for all my money to make it's way back to my bank account before I can pay the membership and start on all the new offers.

Getting impatient now this is addictive lol


----------



## bauhaus

dmsknk said:


> No idea, maybe because i used high odds on the first bet, no idea. it lose so i dont know what their problem is, i tried to ask and the guy closed the chat


Did you click on the link from PA?

If so, sporting bet will know where you came from!


----------



## dmsknk

bauhaus said:


> Did you click on the link from PA?
> 
> If so, sporting bet will know where you came from!


Think I probably did aye!


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> No worries pal just happy to share the knowledge, though I'm only a month in myself.
> 
> I live in St Neots mate, you local?


Ha small world, I live in Willingham one of the villages about 10 mins up the a14 from Cambridge.

Have now got around £320 in betfair between profit and my own money so I should be able to get the ball rolling a bit faster now. Can't wait to get started on it again tomorrow. :beer:


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> This offer is going to demoilish my betafair account, ill have to transfer money into it, complete the offer and move it all back out afterwards, pain in the ****.


Did you say it was the bet365 offer? PA does say you need about £1000 to do it quickly so best left til later. Ive not attempted it yet!

@DaveW3000 I don't know where that is!? I know the A14 though obviously. It's definitely better once you've got a bit of money to play with!


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> Yeah, its best to in the long run usually they don't block you so quickly, when you start doing the reload offers if your signed up to PA you'll see a few guides on "mug betting" which you make every so often no to raise suspicion you're abusing offers and matched betting but you'll see that when you come to it


You any good with accumulators mate?

I have a free £5 bet that must be placed on a multiple, but if you follow the instructions on PA it only seems to cover qualifying bets. I don't know how to allow for the fact its a SNR and make a profit instead of a loss?


----------



## sneeky_dave

TheScam said:


> You any good with accumulators mate?
> 
> I have a free £5 bet that must be placed on a multiple, but if you follow the instructions on PA it only seems to cover qualifying bets. I don't know how to allow for the fact its a SNR and make a profit instead of a loss?


Theres a bit on PA that covers laying accumulators mate


----------



## TheScam

sneeky_dave said:


> Theres a bit on PA that covers laying accumulators mate


Yea but im either being thick (its possible) or I cant see where it covers doing them with a SNR free bet? The excel spreadsheet doesn't give you an option for that


----------



## noongains

Anyone done the betfair offer, bet 10 get 3 * 10 free. Instead of match betting it , are you allowed to bet normally on all 3 outcomes of the same football match?

With a a higher odds match the return would be more.


----------



## sneeky_dave

noongains said:


> Anyone done the betfair offer, bet 10 get 3 * 10 free. Instead of match betting it , are you allowed to bet normally on all 3 outcomes of the same football match?
> 
> With a a higher odds match the return would be more.


That won't change the odds, only the stake will increase


----------



## Alex6534

noongains said:


> Anyone done the betfair offer, bet 10 get 3 * 10 free. Instead of match betting it , are you allowed to bet normally on all 3 outcomes of the same football match?
> 
> With a a higher odds match the return would be more.


I'm still waiting for Betfair to give me my 3*£10 bets...


----------



## dmsknk

Woke up this morning thinking my bet365 bets had won, only to find they had lost, even though argentina won the match, I guess it was only normal time though. Anyway ive won on betfair.

Now to withdraw my bonus on bet365 its telling me firther stakes of £540 are required but my total account is only £491does that mean i would have to top it up?


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> Woke up this morning thinking my bet365 bets had won, only to find they had lost, even though argentina won the match, I guess it was only normal time though. Anyway ive won on betfair.
> 
> Now to withdraw my bonus on bet365 its telling me firther stakes of £540 are required but my total account is only £491does that mean i would have to top it up?


That means you must bet a further £540 worth of bets


----------



## noongains

sneeky_dave said:


> That won't change the odds, only the stake will increase


I don't think i explained it right. Take PORTUGAL v GERMANY U21

Odds are :

Portugal U21 3.6

The Draw 3.3

Germany U21 2.2

So if i used my free 3 £10 bets on each, at worst i will win £22 or £36 at best. I just didn't want to use a free bet then them not allow me to place the others on the same game.


----------



## noongains

Alex6534 said:


> I'm still waiting for Betfair to give me my 3*£10 bets...


mine came through straight away , the £10 has to be on the sportsbook and not the exchange. If you have done both then i would question them.


----------



## Alex6534

So I asked BetFair why I didn't get the 3*£10 free bet and this was their response:

"ok so you signed up using a different promotion code, being a £20 risk free bet. As it takes your first bet on the exchange into account, this would have needed to lose to get a refund of £20. Please see here for further T&C's https://promotions.betfair.com/exchange20NLCB-terms"

Weird, didn't realise that. But they did give me a £15 free bet, which is better than nothing!


----------



## ILLBehaviour

well i've done the two free offers on profit accumulator, just waiting for it all to come in to see where i'm at then will go from there.


----------



## dmsknk

Got far too confued with all the offers this morning on racing, decided to give them a miss until ive completed the advanced offers and my b365 offer. That plus all the offers/odds seem to be ****. I think its a bit of a scam when PA claim you can make 2k a month risk free, i highly doubt that, when you sign up they tell you most of your money comes from refunds and horses/accas. these are not risk free.


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> Got far too confued with all the offers this morning on racing, decided to give them a miss until ive completed the advanced offers and my b365 offer. That plus all the offers/odds seem to be ****. I think its a bit of a scam when PA claim you can make 2k a month risk free, i highly doubt that, when you sign up they tell you most of your money comes from refunds and horses/accas. these are not risk free.


Scam or not it's definitely worth £18. Should I feel this at any point becomes exhausted then I shall cancel my subscription.

Until then make hay etc


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> Scam or not it's definitely worth £18. Should I feel this at any point becomes exhausted then I shall cancel my subscription.
> 
> Until then make hay etc


yeah it is worth £18, whether this £18 a month can lead to £2000 a month for the average joe with no real clue about betting putting in 2 hours a night is the part i doubt, which is what they claim after all.

Nevertheless I will do my best to learn about the reloads, accas, horse refunds etc and see where it takes me


----------



## sneeky_dave

dmsknk said:


> yeah it is worth £18, whether this £18 a month can lead to £2000 a month for the average joe with no real clue about betting putting in 2 hours a night is the part i doubt, which is what they claim after all.
> 
> Nevertheless I will do my best to learn about the reloads, accas, horse refunds etc and see where it takes me


So are you unable to do 2k a month due to a lack of understanding or because it's not achievable?

Not being shiity, just putting it out there


----------



## anabolik

sneeky_dave said:


> Scam or not it's definitely worth £18. Should I feel this at any point becomes exhausted then I shall cancel my subscription.
> 
> Until then make hay etc


I don't believe there is any scamming going on here. Think about it, the guy has an incentive to make sure you continue making money from his site...the members there aren't gamblers so as soon as they start seeing the profit drop enough to make the subscription fee not worth it, they will simply cancel their memberships.

He makes his money from us making money, remember that guys.


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> So are you unable to do 2k a month due to a lack of understanding or because it's not achievable?
> 
> Not being shiity, just putting it out there


Well partly a lack of understanding but I also think a lot more time planning is required. Im sure plenty of people do make 2k but im also sure they spend a lot of time doing it.


----------



## dmsknk

anabolik said:


> I don't believe there is any scamming going on here. Think about it, the guy has an incentive to make sure you continue making money from his site...the members there aren't gamblers so as soon as they start seeing the profit drop enough to make the subscription fee not worth it, they will simply cancel their memberships.
> 
> He makes his money from us making money, remember that guys.


Maybe scam was the wrong word, youre getting something for your money, but i think they stretch the claims a bit is what i meant, with regards to, no risk, very simple etc.


----------



## DaveW3000

anabolik said:


> I don't believe there is any scamming going on here. Think about it, the guy has an incentive to make sure you continue making money from his site...the members there aren't gamblers so as soon as they start seeing the profit drop enough to make the subscription fee not worth it, they will simply cancel their memberships.
> 
> He makes his money from us making money, remember that guys.


My thoughts exactly!


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Got far too confued with all the offers this morning on racing, decided to give them a miss until ive completed the advanced offers and my b365 offer. That plus all the offers/odds seem to be ****. I think its a bit of a scam when PA claim you can make 2k a month risk free, i highly doubt that, when you sign up they tell you most of your money comes from refunds and horses/accas. these are not risk free.


yes mate horse refunds are risk free. you choose the horse that you want to come second (complete chance) bet on it, lay it off so you win or loose nothing like you have been with all you're sign up offers. if it comes second you get a £25 free bet. loads of bookies offer this and theres loads of races each day. people clear up hundreds£ in a day doing this.

the only thing on PA that isnt risk free is casino and bingo offers


----------



## Alex6534

Anyone tried the paddy power offer? I've found the one for £250...will take a while to do but at £200 minimum profit hell f*cking yes!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> yes mate horse refunds are risk free. you choose the horse that you want to come second (complete chance) bet on it, lay it off so you win or loose nothing like you have been with all you're sign up offers. if it comes second you get a £25 free bet. loads of bookies offer this and theres loads of races each day. people clear up hundreds£ in a day doing this.
> 
> the only thing on PA that isnt risk free is casino and bingo offers


How much are you up now?


----------



## hotchy

How much does my account need to start this? I'm skint at the moment after paying off my holiday.


----------



## anabolik

hotchy said:


> How much does my account need to start this? I'm skint at the moment after paying off my holiday.


I started with about £90 and it's taking ages to get rolling...but each week I'll make more profit as the money makes it's way back to my bank account so I can lay it against more bets.

I don't think I could've done the free offers with much less money than that tbh. Ideally yo want to start with as much cash as you can gather together. Remember the money isn't going anywhere (as long as you don't make an error) it's like a investment. You will get your startup money back quite quickly then it's all profit.


----------



## Ukmeathead

anabolik said:


> I started with about £90 and it's taking ages to get rolling...but each week I'll make more profit as the money makes it's way back to my bank account so I can lay it against more bets.
> 
> I don't think I could've done the free offers with much less money than that tbh. Ideally yo want to start with as much cash as you can gather together. Remember the money isn't going anywhere (as long as you don't make an error) it's like a investment. You will get your startup money back quite quickly then it's all profit.


How much you made so far?


----------



## anabolik

Ukmeathead said:


> How much you made so far?


About £25 off the 2 free bets but that's only because I messed up and layed a bet with betfair and was unable to bet against it on Coral as my account got locked for failed login attempts...all my fault lol.

If I hadn't lost that £10 with my c0ck up I'd have made £35 already.

I could be making money now but I'm stuck til my withdrawals from the bookies come through to my bank. Quite frustrating!


----------



## anabolik

Sorry got that wrong. I've made around £18 but would've been £28 if not for my £10 fvckup.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nice I guess it's a marathon not a sprint if you a good turn around


----------



## dmsknk

sneeky_dave said:


> That means you must bet a further £540 worth of bets


But that means ill need to top up my account with my own money, therefore removing any profit in the first place, no? probably being stupid here


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> But that means ill need to top up my account with my own money, therefore removing any profit in the first place, no? probably being stupid here


no, you may have to top up with you're own money though to cover the bets, if you still have money in 365 you cant withdraw and you dont have enough money put you're own in the exchnage and just keep placing it on "normal" on the calculator you'll look like 50p each time do this until you've wagered through all the money or until you've lost it all and the exchange has won then you're done you still get the profit mate


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> no, you may have to top up with you're own money though to cover the bets, if you still have money in 365 you cant withdraw and you dont have enough money put you're own in the exchnage and just keep placing it on "normal" on the calculator you'll look like 50p each time do this until you've wagered through all the money or until you've lost it all and the exchange has won then you're done you still get the profit mate


How does the betting work on the football matches I have only been betting on horses. On the oddmatching it says match odds do I bet win lose or draw?


----------



## sneeky_dave

anabolik said:


> About £25 off the 2 free bets but that's only because I messed up and layed a bet with betfair and was unable to bet against it on Coral as my account got locked for failed login attempts...all my fault lol.
> 
> If I hadn't lost that £10 with my c0ck up I'd have made £35 already.
> 
> I could be making money now but I'm stuck til my withdrawals from the bookies come through to my bank. Quite frustrating!


You should of cashed out 



dmsknk said:


> But that means ill need to top up my account with my own money, therefore removing any profit in the first place, no? probably being stupid here


As said, no



Ukmeathead said:


> How does the betting work on the football matches I have only been betting on horses. On the oddmatching it says match odds do I bet win lose or draw?


PA tells you exactly what to bet on


----------



## Ukmeathead

I was having a brain fart sorted it all out now.


----------



## TheScam

Alex6534 said:


> Anyone tried the paddy power offer? I've found the one for £250...will take a while to do but at £200 minimum profit hell f*cking yes!


How'd you find that?? Best I got was bet 20 get 60 free


----------



## jonjo9

Oddstoincome have a link for the 250 PP signup


----------



## Alex6534

TheScam said:


> How'd you find that?? Best I got was bet 20 get 60 free


You're welcome :thumb:

https://www.paddypower.com/bet?area=redirect&AFF_ID=21953&err=1


----------



## dmsknk

How's everyone getting on today? Anyone made much cash?


----------



## anabolik

Anyone else watch the live streaming on the horse races and pray for their horse to lose? lol


----------



## Ukmeathead

Has anyone else have this problem? Every time I'm waiting on my free bet magically my password is incorrect


----------



## Alex6534

Fine so far, made £40 in 20 minutes


----------



## dark knight

Ukmeathead said:


> Has anyone else have this problem? Every time I'm waiting on my free bet magically my password is incorrect


I had this problem with titan bet and it locked my account. I emailed them and they said there was nothing wrong with my account, and then i could log on? so not sure what the problem was there.

Finally took the plunge with profit accumulator. I've made my money back with 2 bets today. Can't believe I still can't lose at the bookies - I should have £95 coming back from 888 sport from a race today when they triple the odds for joining. If I was "betting" there is no chance I would be winning all the time.

One I signed up with as well was 32red which I didn't see on PA it is an offer of bet £10 get £10 free - just in case people don't know about that one.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Most these reload offers are actually fair crap really.......


----------



## Ukmeathead

sneeky_dave said:


> Most these reload offers are actually fair crap really.......


Why's that?


----------



## Alex6534

sneeky_dave said:


> Most these reload offers are actually fair crap really.......


They're updated daily so I'd assume there will be times there are a few crap ones. Once Wimbledon and the football season start I think it'll pick up.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Is there anyone actually on them now?


----------



## godspeed

This is what PA offer for anyone interested.


----------



## TheScam

Alex6534 said:


> You're welcome :thumb:
> 
> https://www.paddypower.com/bet?area=redirect&AFF_ID=21953&err=1


That link doesnt give me anything?


----------



## godspeed

I always do my betting on horses and dogs. Chances of me actually getting the winning horse or dog are slim to none so 98% of my winnings are in my exchange.

I found that football and tennis etc was a little 50/50 and my money was everywhere.


----------



## TheScam

sneeky_dave said:


> Most these reload offers are actually fair crap really.......


SOme dont look to appealing, but there are some good horse ones. Paddy do a lot of bet on one race get free bet on the next. thats £7-8 profit a time. not much but adds up if your doing it daily.


----------



## jonjo9

The extra places can be lucrative too


----------



## Alex6534

TheScam said:


> That link doesnt give me anything?


Try it in private/incognito mode


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> The extra places can be lucrative too


Extra place's?


----------



## jonjo9

Yeah, bookies pay out on extra places for some horse races if you make an each way bet. If the bookie pays for 5 places and the exchange pays for 3 or 4 then you can potentially win your back and lay.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> How's everyone getting on today? Anyone made much cash?


3 bets completed today, 39.78 from 188bets 5x£50 deal, 40.02 from paddy power bet £20 get 3x£20 free bets and 11.64 down on a qualifying bet for matchbook with about £12-13 profit expected when i do the free bet. Not a bad day!

I have doubled my money in 14 days, £300 to £600. Plus the £140 i made in my first 2 weeks on my other account. So in my first month i have made £540 - not bad at all!


----------



## chezzer

TheScam said:


> 3 bets completed today, 39.78 from 188bets 5x£50 deal, 40.02 from paddy power bet £20 get 3x£20 free bets and 11.64 down on a qualifying bet for matchbook with about £12-13 profit expected when i do the free bet. Not a bad day!
> 
> I have doubled my money in 14 days, £300 to £600. Plus the £140 i made in my first 2 weeks on my other account. So in my first month i have made £540 - not bad at all!


Do you need promo codes for the free bets you mentioned? I already did a bet 10 pound 20 pound free with paddy power


----------



## TheScam

chezzer said:


> Do you need promo codes for the free bets you mentioned? I already did a bet 10 pound 20 pound free with paddy power


Mine was a sign up offer. If you keep reloading the page with a private browser you get different offers. The best i got was bet £20 get £60 free bets but it comes as 3 £20 bets - i just placed them all on the same thing.

Paddy power are good for reloads so i just placed two mug bets for the copa america on tues/wed. GOnna lose £1 from the two bets but worth it in the long run hopefully


----------



## Alex6534

The £250 paddy power one was a sign up, gonna take ages to work through it though!


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> 3 bets completed today, 39.78 from 188bets 5x£50 deal, 40.02 from paddy power bet £20 get 3x£20 free bets and 11.64 down on a qualifying bet for matchbook with about £12-13 profit expected when i do the free bet. Not a bad day!
> 
> I have doubled my money in 14 days, £300 to £600. Plus the £140 i made in my first 2 weeks on my other account. So in my first month i have made £540 - not bad at all!


That's abit more than me I've been half assing it last few day's tho.

Still a fair bit off the 2k a month advertised.


----------



## TBWFC

£368.13 I made from tuesday till sunday  . I was using my own bad spreadsheet haha as I didn't quite understand your one. But I looked at images and understand it now and think its much better. Will be going again from today lets see what I can get this week  .


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> That's abit more than me I've been half assing it last few day's tho.
> 
> Still a fair bit off the 2k a month advertised.


It is, but I've been doing maybe 30mins to an hour at most every couple of days.

Going to see how much I can get done between now and my holiday next Wednesday. When I get back from holiday i'll aim to put in more time and see what can really be done, rather than cherry picking offers il just get everything done.


----------



## Alex6534

I reckon that's part of peoples' (myself included) problem, cherry picking the better offers instead of doing all ones available.


----------



## TheScam

Alex6534 said:


> I reckon that's part of peoples' (myself included) problem, cherry picking the better offers instead of doing all ones available.


It's definitely been my downfall. I've massively cherry picked the reloads for now, and even the sign up offers i've dodged a few. Going to get them all done now


----------



## Beats

Still not got a laptop sorted yet so havent been able to try this yet. Was thinking about just getting a wee cheap chromebook will that do the job you think?


----------



## dmsknk

What do people find the biggest bottleneck in getting the offers done? for me its keeping the spreadhseets up to date and knowing where all your money is aty any given time.


----------



## dmsknk

Dizzeee said:


> Still not got a laptop sorted yet so havent been able to try this yet. Was thinking about just getting a wee cheap chromebook will that do the job you think?


I dont personally think it would. I use a macbook air with 8gb ram, using two screens and that just about gets it done in my opinion. 2 screens is an absolute minimum, plus enough ram to handle 5+ tabs in your browser and a couple of spreadsheets open at any one time.


----------



## Beats

dmsknk said:


> I dont personally think it would. I use a macbook air with 8gb ram, using two screens and that just about gets it done in my opinion. 2 screens is an absolute minimum, plus enough ram to handle 5+ tabs in your browser and a couple of spreadsheets open at any one time.


2 screens? really?

How many of you are using 2 screens for this?


----------



## TBWFC

Chromebooks are really bad mate, I would suggest something like this Lenovo Miix 3 10.1" Full HD Quad Core Tablet PC Intel Z3735F 2GB RAM 32GB eMMC | eBay


----------



## TheScam

Dizzeee said:


> Still not got a laptop sorted yet so havent been able to try this yet. Was thinking about just getting a wee cheap chromebook will that do the job you think?


I'm actually selling a laptop on gumtree/ebay at the moment, dont know if its in your price range etc.

HP Laptop Good Condition Windows 8 | United Kingdom | Gumtree

its got the odd cosmetic scratch etc but everything works, and its got Windows 8.1 installed. Willing to listen to a sensible offer on the price.


----------



## dmsknk

Dizzeee said:


> 2 screens? really?
> 
> How many of you are using 2 screens for this?


Saves a lot of time, switching between the bookie and and exchange, you can see exchange prices changing as they happen. Or have spreadhseets open on one and PA, bookie and exchnage on the other


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> What do people find the biggest bottleneck in getting the offers done? for me its keeping the spreadhseets up to date and knowing where all your money is aty any given time.


Mine was the money coming back. It helps tehres a good selection of events to bet on at the moment with all the football through the night - and some more intelligent betting (higher odds / unlikely outcomes) to keep the money in the exchange longer.


----------



## TheScam

Dizzeee said:


> 2 screens? really?
> 
> How many of you are using 2 screens for this?


8gb ram for some simple spreadsheet work is overkill. 2 screens are useful but not necessary. I use two screens at home but thats just my set up. When i'm out and about I can use the laptop just fine with 1 screen.


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Mine was the money coming back. It helps tehres a good selection of events to bet on at the moment with all the football through the night - and some more intelligent betting (higher odds / unlikely outcomes) to keep the money in the exchange longer.


Aye, I found good odds on Palmeiras v sau paulo draw last night, ended up 4-0, backed the draw on b365, layed it on betfair. Im excited to see the kind of reloads on offer when the new football season starts


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Aye, I found good odds on Palmeiras v sau paulo draw last night, ended up 4-0, backed the draw on b365, layed it on betfair. Im excited to see the kind of reloads on offer when the new football season starts


IMO thats when this will really take off. There's always football offers, especially big games and cup matches.

Wimbledon should see a fair few offers, plus i've noticed a lot of tennis matches come in with better odds in the exchange than the back so even qualifying bets make a tiny profit rather than a loss (arb bets).


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> 8gb ram for some simple spreadsheet work is overkill. 2 screens are useful but not necessary. I use two screens at home but thats just my set up. When i'm out and about I can use the laptop just fine with 1 screen.


I constantly monitor the ram usage through a widget at the top, its always pushing 8gb, usually around the 7.5 mark, most of that is being sued by firefox. I didnt specifically get 8gb ram for matched betting, I have had the laptop for 3 years before i found out about matched betting, the 8gb is/was maninly for running virtual machines and messing around with widnows server


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> IMO thats when this will really take off. There's always football offers, especially big games and cup matches.
> 
> Wimbledon should see a fair few offers, plus i've noticed a lot of tennis matches come in with better odds in the exchange than the back so even qualifying bets make a tiny profit rather than a loss (arb bets).


I see lots of excitement around in play tennis, but also caution if youre not advanced. I dont think ill be getting much from that this week, firstly because of the level of knowledge required and also an exam to revise for


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> I constantly monitor the ram usage through a widget at the top, its always pushing 8gb, usually around the 7.5 mark, most of that is being sued by firefox. I didnt specifically get 8gb ram for matched betting, I have had the laptop for 3 years before i found out about matched betting, the 8gb is/was maninly for running virtual machines and messing around with widnows server


Just to test i've got 5 Chrome windows open, 3 excel spreadsheets and a remote desktop session as I'm at work and thats using 58% of my 4gb. Perhaps firefox is particularly draining, or you have a memory leak - possibly some old cache data? I certainly wouldnt be expecting 8gb to be utilized through spreadsheets and web browsing for this purpose.

You should be able to comfortably open 5 or 6 tabs at once and run a couple of spreadsheets on even the most basic of systems - assuming its not clogged up full of crap.

Virtual machines though, used to love playing around with them and having a Mac OS running on my Windows laptop.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> I see lots of excitement around in play tennis, but also caution if youre not advanced. I dont think ill be getting much from that this week, firstly because of the level of knowledge required and also an exam to revise for


I think in play, and horses definitely helps to have two screens as the odds change so quick.

I want to get to grips with the accumulators.


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Just to test i've got 5 Chrome windows open, 3 excel spreadsheets and a remote desktop session as I'm at work and thats using 58% of my 4gb. Perhaps firefox is particularly draining, or you have a memory leak - possibly some old cache data? I certainly wouldnt be expecting 8gb to be utilized through spreadsheets and web browsing for this purpose.
> 
> You should be able to comfortably open 5 or 6 tabs at once and run a couple of spreadsheets on even the most basic of systems - assuming its not clogged up full of crap.
> 
> Virtual machines though, used to love playing around with them and having a Mac OS running on my Windows laptop.


Thats incredibly efficient, firefox usually uses around 3gb with 1 tab on my machine. Tbf mine is also using 40% of 8gb at work with probably more open than what i would at home.


----------



## Alex6534

4GB is plenty...if I were you I'd reinstall mozilla/clean the registry. I'm using an 8gb mac mini running:

1 virtual machine (1gb ram)

Full IDE code editor

Multiple hundred line spreadsheets

3 browsers with 5+ tabs

Spotify, word, terminal and 2-3 other programs without any issue.

Has anyone tackled C4 racing/acca's yet? That seems to be where folk make unreal money.


----------



## funkdocta

well i already have coral and betfred accounts so the free section is a bit useless for me.....

So anyway, say i have a spare £100 this month... would that be enough to get me going?? and also how long would this money get tied up for? some free bets require you to play through the stake a million times before you can withdraw it?


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> 4GB is plenty...if I were you I'd reinstall mozilla/clean the registry. I'm using an 8gb mac mini running:
> 
> 1 virtual machine (1gb ram)
> 
> Full IDE code editor
> 
> Multiple hundred line spreadsheets
> 
> 3 browsers with 5+ tabs
> 
> Spotify, word, terminal and 2-3 other programs without any issue.
> 
> Has anyone tackled C4 racing/acca's yet? That seems to be where folk make unreal money.


I dont really have any issues, it runs fine 90% of the time when im doing offers.


----------



## Beats

dmsknk said:


> Saves a lot of time, switching between the bookie and and exchange, you can see exchange prices changing as they happen. Or have spreadhseets open on one and PA, bookie and exchnage on the other


I really fancy one of the new macbooks, Really nice little laptops and would replace my tablet. However I know the processor on there isnt as good as say the macbook pro. so I am quite undecided on what to get.

MY idea was to just get a wee cheap chrombook to do this matched betting and make some money to buy a mac


----------



## dmsknk

Dizzeee said:


> I really fancy one of the new macbooks, Really nice little laptops and would replace my tablet. However I know the processor on there isnt as good as say the macbook pro. so I am quite undecided on what to get.
> 
> MY idea was to just get a wee cheap chrombook to do this matched betting and make some money to buy a mac


I agree they are gorgeous machines, the processor is a bit dismal for the price though, personally i am waiting for/praying for a gold retina macbook pro :tongue:


----------



## Beats

dmsknk said:


> I agree they are gorgeous machines, the processor is a bit dismal for the price though, personally i am waiting for/praying for a gold retina macbook pro :tongue:


The portability of them is just ridiculous! but yeah for the price the spec isnt great at all. When are they due to announce some new gear?


----------



## dmsknk

Dizzeee said:
 

> The portability of them is just ridiculous! but yeah for the price the spec isnt great at all. When are they due to announce some new gear?


I have no idea tbh. Im just hoping there is a gold retina pro out before i come to upgrade in the next 2-3 years. A space grey one would be the dogs too.


----------



## dmsknk

Does anyone do much mug betting?


----------



## sneeky_dave

8gb isn't needed FFS. I've been doing this on some stone age ****e box of a laptop and it's fine. Powerful duel screens would be lovely and a pleasant convenience but far from a necessity.


----------



## Fortunatus

funkdocta said:


> well i already have coral and betfred accounts so the free section is a bit useless for me.....
> 
> So anyway, say i have a spare £100 this month... would that be enough to get me going?? and also how long would this money get tied up for? some free bets require you to play through the stake a million times before you can withdraw it?


not only its only a few that have wagering requirements, which is stated in each other before you start it. the idea is on the free bet to go for high odds making it likely the exchange will win so you dont need to keep playing through it. £100 should be enough it might be slow to start with as you cant get many offers done with this but its a start you will slowly grow your balance


----------



## Alex6534

Betfair arcade £10 fret bet turned into £20

William Hill roulette free £20

William Hill Day trader £25

Easiest £65 I've made during lunch! That's my wage for the day


----------



## Big_Me

The last couple of bets I've done on betfair aren't getting matches on the full price I'm staking. e.g £9.71 stake only matched £2.14, the rest has been left unmatched. Should I be cancelling this unmatched bet, or would I expect it to match at some point? I'm assuming the match is basically someone elsewhere backing vs my lay bet? So if nobody matches my lay bet im assuming I get back my liability money. how long before a match/race do people wait before cancelling an unmatched bet and re- lay betting hoping it will get a match?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Saves a lot of time, switching between the bookie and and exchange, you can see exchange prices changing as they happen. Or have spreadhseets open on one and PA, bookie and exchnage on the other


++ I'm thinking about buying 2 monitors to plug into my laptop, will speed things up a whole lot more not having to keep switching between pages


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> ++ I'm thinking about buying 2 monitors to plug into my laptop, will speed things up a whole lot more not having to keep switching between pages


Good idea, efficiency and speed are the name of the game when it comes to matched betting arent they


----------



## dmsknk

Big_Me said:


> The last couple of bets I've done on betfair aren't getting matches on the full price I'm staking. e.g £9.71 stake only matched £2.14, the rest has been left unmatched. Should I be cancelling this unmatched bet, or would I expect it to match at some point? I'm assuming the match is basically someone elsewhere backing vs my lay bet? So if nobody matches my lay bet im assuming I get back my liability money. how long before a match/race do people wait before cancelling an unmatched bet and re- lay betting hoping it will get a match?


You can use the trickybet calculator (google it and it should come up, no subscription required) to work out how much more and at what odds to make a matched bet.


----------



## anabolik

I use my laptop and my smartphone. Oddsmatching software and calculator on the laptop and bookies/exchange on my phone.

Not ideal but it works for now.


----------



## TheScam

Big_Me said:


> The last couple of bets I've done on betfair aren't getting matches on the full price I'm staking. e.g £9.71 stake only matched £2.14, the rest has been left unmatched. Should I be cancelling this unmatched bet, or would I expect it to match at some point? I'm assuming the match is basically someone elsewhere backing vs my lay bet? So if nobody matches my lay bet im assuming I get back my liability money. how long before a match/race do people wait before cancelling an unmatched bet and re- lay betting hoping it will get a match?


When you are in the exchange and it says something like "available" and an amount (i dont use betfair so cant remember where it is). Thats how much money is in the market at the moment, if you try and bet more than that it wont match until like you say more people are betting.

I usually try and bet on an event that will start in the next couple of hours to reduce the amount of time im waiting, or at most the next 12 hours. The market is most affluent in the last hour before it begins, especially horses and the odds can change quicker.

If you are betting on obscure football matches it'll be harder to get a match than if you are betting on a big worldwide event.

Also like someone said use this: Trickybet.net » Lay Calculator (Adv) for part matched bets.


----------



## anabolik

Guys do Coral always take a full 24hrs to credit your free £20 bet? Getting impatient now.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

anabolik said:


> Guys do Coral always take a full 24hrs to credit your free £20 bet? Getting impatient now.


they gave me mine as soon as id made my first bet.

I've now done the coral and betfred one and have finished £25 up.


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> Guys do Coral always take a full 24hrs to credit your free £20 bet? Getting impatient now.


I cant remember how long mine took but wasnt instant. You could message them and ask


----------



## dmsknk

Finally finished my b365 signup offer, made £141 in the end after rolling over 7 times


----------



## dmsknk

I've just read this on the PA site :

"In an hour of betting, I can easily get 5-6 different offers done (or more). You just need to practice a lot, and get comfortable with where everything is and what the process is. I highly recommend a desktop computer with multiple monitors and a mouse (not a laptop touchpad). The effects it will have on your productivity are incredible."


----------



## anabolik

dmsknk said:


> Finally finished my b365 signup offer, made £141 in the end after rolling over 7 times


Your bets won 7 times in a row??


----------



## dmsknk

anabolik said:


> Your bets won 7 times in a row??


No, it has to be wagered to a value of £1200, some lost some won.


----------



## anabolik

dmsknk said:


> No, it has to be wagered to a value of £1200, some lost some won.


I'm confused...do you mean you had to wager £1200 of your own money before you got the free bet?

Or did you have to rollover the free bet x nimber of times? I thought if this happened then as soon as your bet lost your money goes to the exchange thus negating the need to rollover the free bet in the bookies any more times.


----------



## dmsknk

anabolik said:


> I'm confused...do you mean you had to wager £1200 of your own money before you got the free bet?
> 
> Or did you have to rollover the free bet x nimber of times? I thought if this happened then as soon as your bet lost your money goes to the exchange thus negating the need to rollover the free bet in the bookies any more times.


Technically yes but most of that came out of winnings on bookie bets, any lost bets, money went into the exchange, meaning i didnt have to top that up and could carry on wagering. Tbh im not 100% sure on it myself, I just deducted each small loss of the rollovers from my £200 free bet. Someone more experienced could probably answer you better


----------



## anabolik

dmsknk said:


> Technically yes but most of that came out of winnings on bookie bets, any lost bets, money went into the exchange, meaning i didnt have to top that up and could carry on wagering. Tbh im not 100% sure on it myself, I just deducted each small loss of the rollovers from my £200 free bet. Someone more experienced could probably answer you better


What were the terms of the offer?


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> What were the terms of the offer?


Pretty sure bet365 offer is bet £200, get £200 free bet

If that free bet wins, you must wager a certain amount before you can get to the winnings.

Now assuming you've attempted odds of at least 4.0 on that free bet your probably looking at £1000ish, i doubt many people can bankroll that in one go so would have to do it in several smaller bets which each take a small loss.

£141 return isnt bad, its just a bitch having to wager that much!


----------



## anabolik

TheScam said:


> Pretty sure bet365 offer is bet £200, get £200 free bet
> 
> If that free bet wins, you must wager a certain amount before you can get to the winnings.
> 
> Now assuming you've attempted odds of at least 4.0 on that free bet your probably looking at £1000ish, i doubt many people can bankroll that in one go so would have to do it in several smaller bets which each take a small loss.
> 
> £141 return isnt bad, its just a bitch having to wager that much!


Ah so you basically have to rewager all your winnings from the free bet then it is 'freed up' and you can withdraw it. But because it's a large bet you need £1000 in the exchange to rewager it all in one go otherwise you're stuck making multiple smaller bets until it's either in the exchange or your bookies account.

Is that right?


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> Ah so you basically have to rewager all your winnings from the free bet then it is 'freed up' and you can withdraw it. But because it's a large bet you need £1000 in the exchange to rewager it all in one go otherwise you're stuck making multiple smaller bets until it's either in the exchange or your bookies account.
> 
> Is that right?


Taken from PA:

If your £200 bonus bet loses with Bet365, you are done with this offer (even if your qualifying bet won, as long as you placed this bet before your qualifying bet settled).

However, if your £200 bonus bet wins with Bet365, you will need to complete the full rollover. This means you will need to place an additional £800 worth of bets at odds of 1.5 or above. You can break this down into smaller bets of any size. All of these bets are calculated in the same way as above.

So i think if your bonus bet wins, you dont have to wager the winnings but a further £800. SO yea youll need a large amount in your exchange unfortunately.

You really want that bonus bet to lose.


----------



## TheScam

ANyone use FFREES? Activated my card this morning online and is showing as activated in my account, money is in there but deposit is getting rejected using the card?! How long do you have to wait to use it?


----------



## anabolik

TheScam said:


> Taken from PA:
> 
> If your £200 bonus bet loses with Bet365, you are done with this offer (even if your qualifying bet won, as long as you placed this bet before your qualifying bet settled).
> 
> However, if your £200 bonus bet wins with Bet365, you will need to complete the full rollover. This means you will need to place an additional £800 worth of bets at odds of 1.5 or above. You can break this down into smaller bets of any size. All of these bets are calculated in the same way as above.
> 
> So i think if your bonus bet wins, you dont have to wager the winnings but a further £800. SO yea youll need a large amount in your exchange unfortunately.
> 
> You really want that bonus bet to lose.


So get as much in the exchange as possible and back with high odds on the initial free bet then. Seems the way to go.

I don't understand that part about placing your free bet before your qualifying bet has settled though...is he saying that you should do this otherwise any winnings will be caught up in the whole free bet rollover?


----------



## jonjo9

Yes. If your qualifying bet settles and wins before you place your bonus bet then you have to do the rollover/lose everything to the exchange. Your real money will be used before your free bet


----------



## TheScam

anabolik said:


> So get as much in the exchange as possible and back with high odds on the initial free bet then. Seems the way to go.
> 
> I don't understand that part about placing your free bet before your qualifying bet has settled though...is he saying that you should do this otherwise any winnings will be caught up in the whole free bet rollover?


You get the free bet instantly, so could bet it on the same market. Or place your qualifying bet a day ahead and that gives you some time to find a better bet for your free one.

Just did a couple more sign up offers tonight on both accounts, got about 6 bets waiting on chile v peru tonight.


----------



## J**

Anyone tried the horse racing refunds? Had some nice wins from them! Bet365 seems to be my favorite


----------



## anabolik

TheScam said:


> You get the free bet instantly, so could bet it on the same market. Or place your qualifying bet a day ahead and that gives you some time to find a better bet for your free one.
> 
> Just did a couple more sign up offers tonight on both accounts, got about 6 bets waiting on chile v peru tonight.


Still not got my head around all that yet. I'm sure it'll become clear by the time I get around to it.

Just made £15 in about 10 minutes on that risk free betfair casino reload offer. Easiest offer yet you don't even need to sign up as it's with betfair.

Just click the offer for the promo and bet £5 on red/black on roulette until you lose then close the game and you're up at least £5.

Easy as pie!


----------



## Ukmeathead

How much profit everyone made thus far?


----------



## Heavyassweights

Ukmeathead said:


> How much profit everyone made thus far?


$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## dmsknk

Ukmeathead said:


> How much profit everyone made thus far?


£370 off the beginners sign ups, moving on to the advanced startups soon.


----------



## Alex6534

Ukmeathead said:


> How much profit everyone made thus far?


Once I use my bet365 bet (hopefully it loses...) then I'll be £420 up with still £200-£250 to get out of the beginners offers. 

REALLY want to get into the C4 racing and acca's though...


----------



## Alex6534

Also, did anyone see what James (the advisor in the FB group) made in May?!

"It is the start of a new month so as motivation can everyone please post last months profits!

With a breakdown of where the profits came from if possible.

I work as a team with my girlfriend and together this was our May profit: from 2 accounts

Acca offers:1214

CH4 refunds:1781

Football offers:1604

Other offers:547

Slots/casino:412

Total May profit: £5558

May was a great month with lots of ch4 racing and the champions league semi finals also.

I have a large bank and have been doing this for years but my results are achievable by anyone here in the future!

I am more interested though in how all of you are doing!:

:w00t:


----------



## TheScam

Alex6534 said:


> Also, did anyone see what James (the advisor in the FB group) made in May?!
> 
> "It is the start of a new month so as motivation can everyone please post last months profits!
> 
> With a breakdown of where the profits came from if possible.
> 
> I work as a team with my girlfriend and together this was our May profit: from 2 accounts
> 
> Acca offers:1214
> 
> CH4 refunds:1781
> 
> Football offers:1604
> 
> Other offers:547
> 
> Slots/casino:412
> 
> Total May profit: £5558
> 
> May was a great month with lots of ch4 racing and the champions league semi finals also.
> 
> I have a large bank and have been doing this for years but my results are achievable by anyone here in the future!
> 
> I am more interested though in how all of you are doing!:
> 
> :w00t:


As he says, he does it full time and has a huge bank i'd imagine.

No reason why some people couldnt get close to that with the time and effort.

I think the best thing I read on PA was about the mindset of the offers. Dont put things off because it looks hard work, dont ignore things that look like a short term loss - think long term. This isnt about making loads of money really quick its about making lots of money over a long period of time.

He used percentages and averages but the point was some of the reload offers look like they are a risk - and they are short term, because if its something like "if your horse comes second you get a free bet" then that wont win every time, but the law of averages suggest it will eventually and over the long term you will make a profit. Same with the casino stuff. Thats what they mean by long term value.

Literally cannot wait for the football season to start, look at his return there from one month. I'd be happy just doing that a month.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Alex6534 said:


> Also, did anyone see what James (the advisor in the FB group) made in May?!
> 
> "It is the start of a new month so as motivation can everyone please post last months profits!
> 
> With a breakdown of where the profits came from if possible.
> 
> I work as a team with my girlfriend and together this was our May profit: from 2 accounts
> 
> Acca offers:1214
> 
> CH4 refunds:1781
> 
> Football offers:1604
> 
> Other offers:547
> 
> Slots/casino:412
> 
> Total May profit: £5558
> 
> May was a great month with lots of ch4 racing and the champions league semi finals also.
> 
> I have a large bank and have been doing this for years but my results are achievable by anyone here in the future!
> 
> I am more interested though in how all of you are doing!:
> 
> :w00t:


Wow that would be nice!! I'm still waiting for them to accept my request for the fb group


----------



## Alex6534

TheScam said:


> As he says, he does it full time and has a huge bank i'd imagine.
> 
> No reason why some people couldnt get close to that with the time and effort.
> 
> I think the best thing I read on PA was about the mindset of the offers. Dont put things off because it looks hard work, dont ignore things that look like a short term loss - think long term. This isnt about making loads of money really quick its about making lots of money over a long period of time.
> 
> He used percentages and averages but the point was some of the reload offers look like they are a risk - and they are short term, because if its something like "if your horse comes second you get a free bet" then that wont win every time, but the law of averages suggest it will eventually and over the long term you will make a profit. Same with the casino stuff. Thats what they mean by long term value.
> 
> Literally cannot wait for the football season to start, look at his return there from one month. I'd be happy just doing that a month.


Exactly, curious what full time is to him though. Once I get a big enough float I'll treat it like a side business and take a wage out each month. Will take a while but its extra money for minimal effort. Still hating the slots though :lol:


----------



## TBWFC

Well I had a very lucky night last night 

I bet on my betting account £150 on chile over 2.5 goals (£50 was free bet).

I then bet a lay on UNDER 2.5 goals on betfair for liability of £144.70.

I didn't realise I had bet on the same thing  Luckily it came in and won me £300 but it could have lost me 244.70. Will be careful from now on.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> Well I had a very lucky night last night
> 
> I bet on my betting account £150 on chile over 2.5 goals (£50 was free bet).
> 
> I then bet a lay on UNDER 2.5 goals on betfair for liability of £144.70.
> 
> I didn't realise I had bet on the same thing  Luckily it came in and won me £300 but it could have lost me 244.70. Will be careful from now on.


Backed and layed on chilli to win haha nice


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> Backed and layed on chilli to win haha nice


I meant in the chile game  so over 2.5 goals in the game but yer ended up making 300 quid  lucky escape haha. But now I need to bet the money as it needs rolling over haha.


----------



## Fortunatus

seems a lot of people have had lucky escapes with their mistakes so far! my first mistake cost me £80 I seem to be the only one ?!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> seems a lot of people have had lucky escapes with their mistakes so far! my first mistake cost me £80 I seem to be the only one ?!


How's your profit coming along? My first mistake was on betfred didn't lose just lost out on my free £30 which sucked was my own fault for rushing.


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> seems a lot of people have had lucky escapes with their mistakes so far! my first mistake cost me £80 I seem to be the only one ?!


I made £348.09 from it haha  but will lose about £20 of that as I have to roll over the money aswell.

So I actually got very lucky  almost up 800 from the last week  .

Up £400 since starting again yesterday and using your spreadsheet haha.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> I made £348.09 from it haha  but will lose about £20 of that as I have to roll over the money aswell.
> 
> So I actually got very lucky  almost up 800 from the last week .
> 
> Up £400 since starting again yesterday and using your spreadsheet haha.


How come you started again, was it to do the beginning sign up offers?


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> How come you started again, was it to do the beginning sign up offers?


Not started again, but started using a new spreadsheet.

Before I was like tracking it really badly and if I continued it would have got really confusing so I sort of stoped that one sunday with a profit of £386.12 from last tuesday. Now this week I have started using Fortunatus' one as its alot easier to follow  .


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> How's your profit coming along? My first mistake was on betfred didn't lose just lost out on my free £30 which sucked was my own fault for rushing.


on my new account I done £220 in 3 days, just waiting for funds to return to bank as the bookie won a few times and cleared out my whole exchange


----------



## TBWFC

Clearing out the exchange is soo annoying  .

How easy are the reload offers. I think I will be done with the sign up offers in the next week or so.

I want to aim for £150-200 a week from reloadsis this possible with a hour or 2 a day you reckon ?


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Wow that would be nice!! I'm still waiting for them to accept my request for the fb group


Send a message to Emma J Lednor with your PA username, that got me accepted pretty quickly.


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> seems a lot of people have had lucky escapes with their mistakes so far! my first mistake cost me £80 I seem to be the only one ?!


Mine cost me £25. not huge, but still enough to make me double and triple check everything!


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:



> Clearing out the exchange is soo annoying  .
> 
> How easy are the reload offers. I think I will be done with the sign up offers in the next week or so.
> 
> I want to aim for £150-200 a week from reloadsis this possible with a hour or 2 a day you reckon ?


they claim that's easily achievable, which I think it is too. as long as you have a bankroll of about £1000 I think £200 a week would be easy enough I'm aiming for at least £500-600 a months per account I use so I will be a little less efficient doing 3 accounts and I'm confident I can hit that mark. I ideally want to earn my monthly wage again doing this that would be sweet!


----------



## J**

What are you earning the most on? I keep thinking the horse refunds are where the money is at for me but need something else alongside them too I think!



Fortunatus said:


> they claim that's easily achievable, which I think it is too. as long as you have a bankroll of about £1000 I think £200 a week would be easy enough I'm aiming for at least £500-600 a months per account I use so I will be a little less efficient doing 3 accounts and I'm confident I can hit that mark. I ideally want to earn my monthly wage again doing this that would be sweet!


----------



## Prince Adam

Holy cow, how did I miss this thread!

Found these on YouTube, may be help to some as they were to me


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> they claim that's easily achievable, which I think it is too. as long as you have a bankroll of about £1000 I think £200 a week would be easy enough I'm aiming for at least £500-600 a months per account I use so I will be a little less efficient doing 3 accounts and I'm confident I can hit that mark. I ideally want to earn my monthly wage again doing this that would be sweet!


I'm thinking if I can make 150-200 extra week, so about £6-800, I'll do an early upgrade on my car  .


----------



## sneeky_dave

How are people making so much?

Most of these reload offers are pretty bollox really, most involve trying to match several bets and lays in-play etc.

I can't really see many worth doing, cetainly nothing that will make nay decent money


----------



## J**

sneeky_dave said:


> How are people making so much?
> 
> Most of these reload offers are pretty bollox really, most involve trying to match several bets and lays in-play etc.
> 
> I can't really see many worth doing, cetainly nothing that will make nay decent money


The horse refunds are the best I think,

If your horse wins in bet365 you get a £50 risk free bet on the next ch4 race


----------



## Ukmeathead

sneeky_dave said:


> How are people making so much?
> 
> Most of these reload offers are pretty bollox really, most involve trying to match several bets and lays in-play etc.
> 
> I can't really see many worth doing, cetainly nothing that will make nay decent money


You made much off the start up offers?


----------



## Prince Adam

I assume the football season will see the best offers available?


----------



## Alex6534

Prince Adam said:


> I assume the football season will see the best offers available?


I reckon so, have a £200 fret bet with bet365 and £50 with SportingBet that I can't get good odds on at all. Hoping it picks up over the next few days.


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> What are you earning the most on? I keep thinking the horse refunds are where the money is at for me but need something else alongside them too I think!


horse racing refunds seem the way to go, but I've not really done any of them yet concentrating on getting all the offers done going to look into them in more detail within the next few weeks though


----------



## Ukmeathead

It's insane to think someone could possibly make 5k+ doing this


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> It's insane to think someone could possibly make 5k+ doing this


I know a few people on the PA forums do, multiple accounts and full time of course. crazy though!


----------



## Prince Adam

Alex6534 said:


> I reckon so, have a £200 fret bet with bet365 and £50 with SportingBet that I can't get good odds on at all. Hoping it picks up over the next few days.


Isn't there a tool on PA that allows you to find the odds required or something?


----------



## Prince Adam

Ukmeathead said:


> It's insane to think someone could possibly make 5k+ doing this


And it's tax free so if you're doing it FT then you'd have to add on the tax on top to get an idea of what wage you'd have to be on to generate such earnings!!



Fortunatus said:


> I know a few people on the PA forums do, multiple accounts and full time of course. crazy though!


----------



## dmsknk

Prince Adam said:


> Isn't there a tool on PA that allows you to find the odds required or something?


Yeah there is but doesnt always mean youll get good matches/odds, sometimes they just arent there.


----------



## Alex6534

Prince Adam said:


> Isn't there a tool on PA that allows you to find the odds required or something?


That's what I'm using  but nothing close enough for my liking, majority are horses an I don't feel comfortable doing the bet365 deal on a horse. Either way, if I'm able to all my free bets this week I'll be £650 up in a week and a half!

:beer:


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> they claim that's easily achievable, which I think it is too. as long as you have a bankroll of about £1000 I think £200 a week would be easy enough I'm aiming for at least £500-600 a months per account I use so I will be a little less efficient doing 3 accounts and I'm confident I can hit that mark. I ideally want to earn my monthly wage again doing this that would be sweet!


When you mention multiple accounts, how are you doing that? both technically (i.e VPN/dongle etc) and also management wise (Copying every offer you do on one account at the same time you do it on another? wouldnt that arouse suspicion?) thanks.


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> That's what I'm using  but nothing close enough for my liking, majority are horses an I don't feel comfortable doing the bet365 deal on a horse. Either way, if I'm able to all my free bets this week I'll be £650 up in a week and a half!
> 
> :beer:


How have you done that! mg:


----------



## Alex6534

dmsknk said:


> How have you done that! mg:


Completed about 50% of beginner offers getting me around £220

Completed 2 casino offers getting me £50

Paddy Power = £250 in free bets - bet one £50 bet, then a further 4-5 (can't remember) an they gradually give you the average of your qualifying bets in a free bet. So it takes quite a bit of work but well worth it!

Should make £200-£220

Bet365 = 100% bonus on the deposit - deposit £200 and they give you £200 extra, but if your bet wins you have to rollover to £1200...

Should make £180

£650 with the possibility of a few more quid. 

don't plan on doing any others until the Paddy Power and Bet365 are done as they take quite a bit of liability out of the exchange!

EDIT: should mention I started with depositing £400 in the exchange and had money there to deposit into the bookies as needed. But £400 into £1050 in a week and a half? I'll take that.


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> Completed about 50% of beginner offers getting me around £220
> 
> Completed 2 casino offers getting me £50
> 
> Paddy Power = £250 in free bets - bet one £50 bet, then a further 4-5 (can't remember) an they gradually give you the average of your qualifying bets in a free bet. So it takes quite a bit of work but well worth it!
> 
> Should make £200-£220
> 
> Bet365 = 100% bonus on the deposit - deposit £200 and they give you £200 extra, but if your bet wins you have to rollover to £1200...
> 
> Should make £180
> 
> £650 with the possibility of a few more quid.
> 
> don't plan on doing any others until the Paddy Power and Bet365 are done as they take quite a bit of liability out of the exchange!


Ive finished my beginner offers, bar the exchange ones and only made £370


----------



## Prince Adam

dmsknk said:


> When you mention multiple accounts, how are you doing that? both technically (i.e VPN/dongle etc) and also management wise (Copying every offer you do on one account at the same time you do it on another? wouldnt that arouse suspicion?) thanks.


Good question


----------



## Alex6534

dmsknk said:


> Ive finished my beginner offers, bar the exchange ones and only made £370


Have to say I got lucky and found the link to the Paddy Power £250 sign up so that's boosted me massively.


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> When you mention multiple accounts, how are you doing that? both technically (i.e VPN/dongle etc) and also management wise (Copying every offer you do on one account at the same time you do it on another? wouldnt that arouse suspicion?) thanks.


yes I use a VPN, and I don't do all the same offers on exactly the same events at exactly the same time I would be very surprised if they could ever catch me


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> Have to say I got lucky and found the link to the Paddy Power £250 sign up so that's boosted me massively.


My PP sign up was like bet 10 get 40 in 4 x 10 free bets. nevermind, marathon not a sprint and all that!


----------



## Alex6534

dmsknk said:


> My PP sign up was like bet 10 get 40 in 4 x 10 free bets. nevermind, marathon not a sprint and all that!


Exactly mate, plenty more out there! I can't wait until I get my thick head around the acca's and refunds.


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Ive finished my beginner offers, bar the exchange ones and only made £370


only £370 in what just over a week sitting around claiming essentially free money, I'd be happy with anything I'm sitting on my @rse for a hour or two before I go to the gym every night whilst watching tele can't complain! them more you put in the more you get out though definitely


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> only £370 in what just over a week sitting around claiming essentially free money, I'd be happy with anything I'm sitting on my @rse for a hour or two before I go to the gym every night whilst watching tele can't complain! them more you put in the more you get out though definitely


Haha, yeah I am very happy, didnt mean to sound otherwise


----------



## dmsknk

Alex6534 said:


> Exactly mate, plenty more out there! I can't wait until I get my thick head around the acca's and refunds.


Same, also football season.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Rigging up my second computer later tonight so I'll have 3 screen's and a laptop should make this a whole lot easier


----------



## dmsknk

I see James at PA reccomends 3 mug bets for every 1 offer you do, my question is, if you do a signup offer and dont come to use that bookie again for say a month, are you likely to have already been gubbed?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> I see James at PA reccomends 3 mug bets for every 1 offer you do, my question is, if you do a signup offer and dont come to use that bookie again for say a month, are you likely to have already been gubbed?


I don't think so, they say only start doing mug bets when you move onto the reloads, but I've done a few mug bets already on the main ones like PP, 365, willy hill etc, just deposit £10 here and there on a big game and lay it off,


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> When you mention multiple accounts, how are you doing that? both technically (i.e VPN/dongle etc) and also management wise (Copying every offer you do on one account at the same time you do it on another? wouldnt that arouse suspicion?) thanks.


If you scroll back I posted about this - otherwise when I'm back from lunch il find it and copy it. It's fairly simple - you don't necessarily even need a VPN


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> When you mention multiple accounts, how are you doing that? both technically (i.e VPN/dongle etc) and also management wise (Copying every offer you do on one account at the same time you do it on another? wouldnt that arouse suspicion?) thanks.


Here you go:

There is an easier way. You can use a mobile 3g dongle, or tether / personal hotspot your mobile connection. This wll give you a different IP address almost every time you connect.

Also instead of clearing cookies and cache, just create a new PC account.

I use my home wifi, my account on my laptop and google chrome for my betting accounts

I use my iPhone tethered, separate account on my laptop and internet explorer for the next account

Theres also an app called ghost thats free to let you connect to a different IP but it disconnects after 59 minutes then you have to reconnect

Ill have to start logging IP addresses if i get a third account i reckon just to be sure.

--

in terms of management, i have the same spreadsheet, just two copies of it. One for each account.

I used my first account until i ran out of disposable income and was waiting for a lot of money back. I then set up a second account with someone else and carried on using that.

I am now using both at the same time, and yes just putting the same bet on from both accounts. Means I can spend that little bit longer looking for a really good match, and get double the rewards.


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> I don't think so, they say only start doing mug bets when you move onto the reloads, but I've done a few mug bets already on the main ones like PP, 365, willy hill etc, just deposit £10 here and there on a big game and lay it off,


This, he's talking about once your doing daily reloads. Some places like PP will do them every day and you want that account alive. If that means losing a quid or 2 here and tehre on mug bets so be it.

Whilst you are doing the sign ups i wouldnt worry too much, though I did on PP as i found good odds and only lost 50p.


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Here you go:
> 
> There is an easier way. You can use a mobile 3g dongle, or tether / personal hotspot your mobile connection. This wll give you a different IP address almost every time you connect.
> 
> Also instead of clearing cookies and cache, just create a new PC account.
> 
> I use my home wifi, my account on my laptop and google chrome for my betting accounts
> 
> I use my iPhone tethered, separate account on my laptop and internet explorer for the next account
> 
> Theres also an app called ghost thats free to let you connect to a different IP but it disconnects after 59 minutes then you have to reconnect
> 
> Ill have to start logging IP addresses if i get a third account i reckon just to be sure.
> 
> --
> 
> in terms of management, i have the same spreadsheet, just two copies of it. One for each account.
> 
> I used my first account until i ran out of disposable income and was waiting for a lot of money back. I then set up a second account with someone else and carried on using that.
> 
> I am now using both at the same time, and yes just putting the same bet on from both accounts. Means I can spend that little bit longer looking for a really good match, and get double the rewards.


Thats canny, not sure I have the management skills for it yet though haha, maybe once i get all the knowledge of accas and reufnds down ill venture down this road


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Thats canny, not sure I have the management skills for it yet though haha, maybe once i get all the knowledge of accas and reufnds down ill venture down this road


I think if you started from scratch and cold get your hands on two accounts, you could double up all the sign up offers at the same time and that would be usefl. The way i did it wasnt particularly time effective as I was using one, then the other, but still increased my profits.

I would say for now get the reloads and accas knowledge, then if the chance comes up to create a second account you will be able to fly through the offers - and possibly have a larger bank at your disposal which again makes everything quicker.


----------



## Prince Adam

Would it hinder me if I'd already signed up to a few of the bookies in the past and used free bets ??


----------



## TheScam

Prince Adam said:


> Would it hinder me if I'd already signed up to a few of the bookies in the past and used free bets ??


I found doing this that some I knew i had accounts with didnt detect me as an existing customer - im sure william hill were one. However most are going to track you by your name, DOB, address, bank details, IP address etc.

It wont mean you cant make money still, and you can still do the reload offers for those companies - but yes it will prevent you doing some of the sign ups. I had the same problem


----------



## Ukmeathead

Need some help with football bets I've been sticking to horses, when it says back over 1.5 what do I lay against that for the bet?


----------



## dmsknk

Ukmeathead said:


> Need some help with football bets I've been sticking to horses, when it says back over 1.5 what do I lay against that for the bet?


As close as you can to 1.5, or below is even better.


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> This, he's talking about once your doing daily reloads. Some places like PP will do them every day and you want that account alive. If that means losing a quid or 2 here and tehre on mug bets so be it.
> 
> Whilst you are doing the sign ups i wouldnt worry too much, though I did on PP as i found good odds and only lost 50p.


yeah i tend to do it if the bookie has won on the sign ups, just bet another tenner / twenty before i withdraw. i hear willy hill paddy and 365 are the ones that give the most offers, there's no chance i'm getting gubbed by them


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> As close as you can to 1.5, or below is even better.


 @Ukmeathead

I think he means, the score on odds matching right? if so this means above 1.5 goals? if you're on about odds in the offer guide. then yes just find a football match with odds above 1.5, and lay it off as you have been with horses


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> I think if you started from scratch and cold get your hands on two accounts, you could double up all the sign up offers at the same time and that would be usefl. The way i did it wasnt particularly time effective as I was using one, then the other, but still increased my profits.
> 
> I would say for now get the reloads and accas knowledge, then if the chance comes up to create a second account you will be able to fly through the offers - and possibly have a larger bank at your disposal which again makes everything quicker.


this is what i'm doing, used mine now playing catch up with another so i can be at the stage where i can run them parallel to each other to make things much easier. also on the spreadsheet I just added another column in "C" called "account" and just put 1/2 depending on who i'm using.. purely because i like seeing all my profits together


----------



## anabolik

Alex6534 said:


> Have to say I got lucky and found the link to the Paddy Power £250 sign up so that's boosted me massively.


Was it this one mate?

Paddy Power Bonus Review - £250 Free Bet

Why don't they have this on the offers page??


----------



## Prince Adam

Just been reading up on MSE forum.

Seems loads get banned from bookies on there despite mug bets.

Makes you wonder how old matey boy who runs PA is still able to match bet after years of regular £2k monthly wins????


----------



## noongains

Prince Adam said:


> Makes you wonder how old matey boy who runs PA is still able to match bet after years of regular £2k monthly wins????


I doubt he does it himself anymore at all. Makes far more telling others how to..


----------



## Ukmeathead

Prince Adam said:


> Just been reading up on MSE forum.
> 
> Seems loads get banned from bookies on there despite mug bets.
> 
> Makes you wonder how old matey boy who runs PA is still able to match bet after years of regular £2k monthly wins????


Mse forums?


----------



## Prince Adam

Ukmeathead said:


> Mse forums?


Money saving expert website forum


----------



## anabolik

Worrying now I placed a lay bet with SMarkets on over 2.5 goals on Sweden U21 v Portugal U21. No goals were scored and the match finished half an hour ago but still haven't got my winnings in my SMarkets account?

Anyone else had this or have I unknowingly fvcked up somewhere?


----------



## anabolik

lol never mind it's just gone in this second. Pretty poor that though on Betfair it goes in within a couple minutes.

Started freaking out there for a minute!


----------



## anabolik

If anyone's going through the beginner offers again with another account you should use this Skybet offer instead of the one shown on PA.

SkyBet Free Bet £50 - SkyBet Betting Offers

Double the money


----------



## Prince Adam

noongains said:


> I doubt he does it himself anymore at all. Makes far more telling others how to..


Well he posted a video on YouTube in February claiming to still be making 1.5k-2k a month.

Funny how he hasn't been 'gubbed' by any bookies!!!

Fishy


----------



## Alex6534

Prince Adam said:


> Well he posted a video on YouTube in February claiming to still be making 1.5k-2k a month.
> 
> Funny how he hasn't been 'gubbed' by any bookies!!!
> 
> Fishy


James who runs the FB group has been doing it for years and still hasn't been dubbed.


----------



## Fortunatus

Prince Adam said:


> Well he posted a video on YouTube in February claiming to still be making 1.5k-2k a month.
> 
> Funny how he hasn't been 'gubbed' by any bookies!!!
> 
> Fishy


fishy? why does everyone assume there's something fishy going on. the bloke MUG bets well. if you're betting on a bookie weekly anyway why would they ever get suspicious when you take their offers, after all they give offers to get punters to deposit. besides most of the time you loose at the bookie or aim to loose at the bookie anyway to either way their always making money from you.

there is plenty of guides on how not to get "gubbed"


----------



## Prince Adam

Alex6534 said:


> James who runs the FB group has been doing it for years and still hasn't been dubbed.





Fortunatus said:


> fishy? why does everyone assume there's something fishy going on. the bloke MUG bets well. if you're betting on a bookie weekly anyway why would they ever get suspicious when you take their offers, after all they give offers to get punters to deposit. besides most of the time you loose at the bookie or aim to loose at the bookie anyway to either way their always making money from you.
> 
> there is plenty of guides on how not to get "gubbed"


There's a massive section on money saving expert about matched betting.

Tons of threads about it.

From what I saw it was very common to get 'gubbed' despite placing mug bets.

Perhaps if I sign up to PA's premium he will try reveal how he has got away with it for so long?!


----------



## noongains

Prince Adam said:


> There's a massive section on money saving expert about matched betting.
> 
> Tons of threads about it.
> 
> From what I saw it was very common to get 'gubbed' despite placing mug bets.
> 
> Perhaps if I sign up to PA's premium he will try reveal how he has got away with it for so long?!


I am not part of his website so can not say either way. But as already been said its your aim to loose on the bookies so i do not see any reason why they would want to ban people.

The only one i have been 'blocked' on was racebets, had only done 2 bets. The first one won! dammit! Even at odds of 6-7 , second lost, they then restricted my account to be only allowed to place bets using SP - kind of useless for matched betting.


----------



## Ukmeathead

What is mug betting?


----------



## Fortunatus

Prince Adam said:


> There's a massive section on money saving expert about matched betting.
> 
> Tons of threads about it.
> 
> From what I saw it was very common to get 'gubbed' despite placing mug bets.
> 
> Perhaps if I sign up to PA's premium he will try reveal how he has got away with it for so long?!


stick to money saving expert then  . as what I see its very uncommon to get "gubbed" if you place them correctly. a lot of people use their free bets in acca's or place acca's as mugs all kinds of things. I think most people know if you search hard enough you can get the info for free elsewhere, but seems to be much better, organized content on PA.

if you used your qualifying bet on say 2.0 odds then you're mug bet on 10.0 odds, every time even if you mug bet its clear to everyone what people are up to. sometimes you got to take a little less profit to keep yourself under the radar. its been mentioned a lot on PA. they also tell you which bookies you will get gubbed by more often then others so you do things such as only taking 90% of the free offers etc.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> What is mug betting?


if the bookies notice you only every deposit when they offer you a free bet they will realize you're shafting them. no need to worry about this until you move onto the reloads.

so you place a "mug bet" to look like any ordinary punter. bet on a big event/match i.e Chelsea v X, Man United v x, then lay it off in the exchange as usual so you loose about 50p so you don't raise any suspicions. its also an idea to mug bet with the same team all the time say whenever you mug bet on Paddy mug bet with Chelsea for example you just look like a avid football fan betting often.


----------



## Prince Adam

I guess you've gotta play it cool


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> if the bookies notice you only every deposit when they offer you a free bet they will realize you're shafting them. no need to worry about this until you move onto the reloads.
> 
> so you place a "mug bet" to look like any ordinary punter. bet on a big event/match i.e Chelsea v X, Man United v x, then lay it off in the exchange as usual so you loose about 50p so you don't raise any suspicions. its also an idea to mug bet with the same team all the time say whenever you mug bet on Paddy mug bet with Chelsea for example you just look like a avid football fan betting often.


So basically bet to lose pretty much do anyone take profit on mug bets


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> So basically bet to lose pretty much do anyone take profit on mug bets


you'll usually loose about 50p or so, not much if you do £10/£20 bets, but its worth it to keep you're accounts open, or which I do as I like placing the odd acca anyway when football season starts I just place a £1 acca on a few bookies and loose the quid.


----------



## sneeky_dave

People are going on like £17.99 isn't a fair price for the profit they make!

Even if the guys talking bollox, sign up, smash a month and cancel.

The £18 is worth it just for the fast refreshing odds matching rather than the others that update every 30 mins


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> you'll usually loose about 50p or so, not much if you do £10/£20 bets, but its worth it to keep you're accounts open, or which I do as I like placing the odd acca anyway when football season starts I just place a £1 acca on a few bookies and loose the quid.


You had any luck on the casino's?


----------



## TheScam

Prince Adam said:


> Well he posted a video on YouTube in February claiming to still be making 1.5k-2k a month.
> 
> Funny how he hasn't been 'gubbed' by any bookies!!!
> 
> Fishy


Probably because he's very experienced at this now?

How d you know he hasnt had accounts blocked? I doubt he's making £5k a month from one account to be fair.

Mug betting isnt just about placing the odd bet to keep your account active - its about convincing the bookies you are genuine.

Like Fort' said, if you do every qualifying bet at odds of 2.0 and then free bets at 10.0 your going to look suspicious. If you deposit and back £50 for your promotional offers and tehn suddenly start betting like £5 bets here and there, you are going to look suspicious.

From what i've seen best way to mug is use similar odds to your previous bets (as long as you match them closely it shouldnt matter too much how high or low the odds are). Place bets at similar stakes to your free bets, and bet on common events rather than some obscure swedish second division football team.

One tip he posted for mug betting was when the football season starts, pick 1 football team or 1 team for each account and every time they play - place a mug bet on them. Thats 1-2 bets a week and it looks like you are just a typical football punter blindly following your team.

Bear in mind it's also not every account you need to keep active. Just look at the daily reloads, its generally the same main bookies that offer regular bets. These should take priority for mugging.


----------



## TheScam

Update from me, having a bit of a stinker at the moment!

Seems BWIN are a bit dodgy and dont like to honour the free bet - i'd suggest people avoid them (advanced offers on PA) had both my accounts refused the bonus but I'm appealing, according t facebook loads have the same issue. Must be about £15 down across two accounts from that!

Done a few qualifiers on both accounts last few days so so far in July i am down a fair bit.

Did have some luck on the will hill scratchcards, well worth doing if you havent.

Log in to Will Hill (if you havent done the sign up, do that first)

Go to scratchcards and deposit £5. Play any of the games, if you lose they refund you the next day.

Got greedy on my first account, got up to about £8.60 in literally a few minutes and should have withdrew but i kept chasing a big win and lost it all. Just waiting for the refund

On my second account i got lucky and literally about 90 seconds of playing I withdrew 10.54

It's only a fiver and its a bit of luck, but a good chance of winning something for 5 minutes work tops.


----------



## Beats

TheScam said:


> Update from me, having a bit of a stinker at the moment!
> 
> Seems BWIN are a bit dodgy and dont like to honour the free bet - i'd suggest people avoid them (advanced offers on PA) had both my accounts refused the bonus but I'm appealing, according t facebook loads have the same issue. Must be about £15 down across two accounts from that!
> 
> Done a few qualifiers on both accounts last few days so so far in July i am down a fair bit.
> 
> Did have some luck on the will hill scratchcards, well worth doing if you havent.
> 
> Log in to Will Hill (if you havent done the sign up, do that first)
> 
> Go to scratchcards and deposit £5. Play any of the games, if you lose they refund you the next day.
> 
> Got greedy on my first account, got up to about £8.60 in literally a few minutes and should have withdrew but i kept chasing a big win and lost it all. Just waiting for the refund
> 
> On my second account i got lucky and literally about 90 seconds of playing I withdrew 10.54
> 
> It's only a fiver and its a bit of luck, but a good chance of winning something for 5 minutes work tops.


Have you just started doing this?


----------



## TheScam

Dizzeee said:


> Have you just started doing this?


Matched betting? No started last week of May.

I should clarify really, by "down a fair bit" i mean my accounts are looking depleted waiting for bets to settle and money to come back


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> Update from me, having a bit of a stinker at the moment!
> 
> Seems BWIN are a bit dodgy and dont like to honour the free bet - i'd suggest people avoid them (advanced offers on PA) had both my accounts refused the bonus but I'm appealing, according t facebook loads have the same issue. Must be about £15 down across two accounts from that!
> 
> Done a few qualifiers on both accounts last few days so so far in July i am down a fair bit.
> 
> Did have some luck on the will hill scratchcards, well worth doing if you havent.
> 
> Log in to Will Hill (if you havent done the sign up, do that first)
> 
> Go to scratchcards and deposit £5. Play any of the games, if you lose they refund you the next day.
> 
> Got greedy on my first account, got up to about £8.60 in literally a few minutes and should have withdrew but i kept chasing a big win and lost it all. Just waiting for the refund
> 
> On my second account i got lucky and literally about 90 seconds of playing I withdrew 10.54
> 
> It's only a fiver and its a bit of luck, but a good chance of winning something for 5 minutes work tops.


Easy £5 I don't have a problem with gambling knowing when to stop like half of PA Facebook if you look at the casino threads alot of people keep chasing big money.

Have you had any luck on the casino bets? I did notice alot of people do actually make a lot from them IF they know when to stop, someone was on about £1500 50% of it was casino's in one month.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Easy £5 I don't have a problem with gambling knowing when to stop like half of PA Facebook if you look at the casino threads alot of people keep chasing big money.
> 
> Have you had any luck on the casino bets? I did notice alot of people do actually make a lot from them IF they know when to stop, someone was on about £1500 50% of it was casino's in one month.


Havent touched them really yet except I had everything tied up and just seen it was any easy one to do.

Your right, Im usually one who knows when to stop and had it been any more than a fiver i probably would have. Also it being risk free meant i pushed it.

On the second account as soon as I made a profit i stopped. The scratchcard i had gave me 10 free spins on a slot game that it did automatically and i just got lucky that it made all that from the spins, i stopped straight after.


----------



## TheScam

Quick update, just had an email from BWIN, they are going to honour my bonus and have added it to my account.


----------



## Beats

TheScam said:


> Matched betting? No started last week of May.
> 
> I should clarify really, by "down a fair bit" i mean my accounts are looking depleted waiting for bets to settle and money to come back


Ah ok, Yeah that was the bit I was curious about.

Im looking forward to getting started. I am going to be unemployed as of MOnday while I do my PT course so need to make a minimum of £350 per month to keep my direct debits up to date. I think Doing this couple hours a day should be able to cover that.

Still part of me is skeptical I cant help it ive always been like that with everything in life lol


----------



## dmsknk

Been scratching my head a bit tonight with my betway free £50.

My £50 qualifier won, at odds of 2.2 so won £110, my £50 free bet lost, now my account is showing as £150? Overall I won £36.32 but with the extra £40 out of nowhere turned into £76.32


----------



## Ukmeathead

dmsknk said:


> Been scratching my head a bit tonight with my betway free £50.
> 
> My £50 qualifier won, at odds of 2.2 so won £110, my £50 free bet lost, now my account is showing as £150? Overall I won £36.32 but with the extra £40 out of nowhere turned into £76.32


Wouldn't complain about some free money ha


----------



## Ukmeathead

£60 up today had a slow day waiting for my bank roll


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Been scratching my head a bit tonight with my betway free £50.
> 
> My £50 qualifier won, at odds of 2.2 so won £110, my £50 free bet lost, now my account is showing as £150? Overall I won £36.32 but with the extra £40 out of nowhere turned into £76.32


Did you somehow qualify for another promotion at the same time?


----------



## Ukmeathead

How on earth do people make money on slots/casino's and scratch cards?

After I've used my free cash back etc I just break even never won a penny on these things.


----------



## DaveW3000

@TheScam

Just wondered if you could offer any explanations to the situation I've ended up in.

Basically once my next 2 free bets come through/ bet/ settle I should be up around £240-£250.

I've also been keeping a separate records of my deposits/ withdrawals into the bookies/ exchanges.

So my thinking is I should add the profit figure to the net deposit figure and that should tell me my total amount circulating between the betfair and any bookies, it should all currently be in betfair.

Trouble is, the betfair figure seems about £40 or so short. and I cant get my head round why.

Any thoughts mate???


----------



## Ukmeathead

DaveW3000 said:


> @TheScam
> 
> Just wondered if you could offer any explanations to the situation I've ended up in.
> 
> Basically once my next 2 free bets come through/ bet/ settle I should be up around £240-£250.
> 
> I've also been keeping a separate records of my deposits/ withdrawals into the bookies/ exchanges.
> 
> So my thinking is I should add the profit figure to the net deposit figure and that should tell me my total amount circulating between the betfair and any bookies, it should all currently be in betfair.
> 
> Trouble is, the betfair figure seems about £40 or so short. and I cant get my head round why.
> 
> Any thoughts mate???


Maybe betfair didn't win one bet and it's left with the bookies?

Or you have been working out the profits wrong.


----------



## DaveW3000

Ukmeathead said:


> Maybe betfair didn't win one bet and it's left with the bookies?
> 
> Or you have been working out the profits wrong.


Yeah these were my first thoughts, I'm almost 100% sure there's no money in the bookies as they've only one twice out of all my bets and each time I transferred it to my bank and deposited it into betfair.

Its more likely that i've worked out the profits wrong but I can see how as I just fill in the sheet that fortunatus gave on the first page of this thread.


----------



## dmsknk

How do people track their bets? Put them in the SS at theyre doing them and then count that in their total time for the day or leave it til after youve done all your bets and then do it?


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> @TheScam
> 
> Just wondered if you could offer any explanations to the situation I've ended up in.
> 
> Basically once my next 2 free bets come through/ bet/ settle I should be up around £240-£250.
> 
> I've also been keeping a separate records of my deposits/ withdrawals into the bookies/ exchanges.
> 
> So my thinking is I should add the profit figure to the net deposit figure and that should tell me my total amount circulating between the betfair and any bookies, it should all currently be in betfair.
> 
> Trouble is, the betfair figure seems about £40 or so short. and I cant get my head round why.
> 
> Any thoughts mate???


Ummm first thoughts are obviously has it been filled in correctly and calculated correct. I could take a look at your spreadsheet but that's obviously relying on the data being correct?

Is there a pending withdrawal that hasn't come through to your bank yet?

HJave you double checked all your bookie accounts to make sure your balance sheet is up together?

Have you any pending bets that could be holding some of your funds? For example in the exchange

With betfair I know you can have your money in the sportsbook or in the exchange, have you checked both of these?

I get lost with my spreadsheets sometimes or over think where my money is. My profit & balance will say different to what I think it should be but usually its a pending bet or a lengthy withdrawal or my bank statement taking 3-4 days to show a deposit/withdrawal.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> How do people track their bets? Put them in the SS at theyre doing them and then count that in their total time for the day or leave it til after youve done all your bets and then do it?


Do it as I go mate, id be lost otherwise. As soon as I place a bet I put it in my SS (combination of fort's on the OP and the one on PA) if nothing else it helps me know where to look when I come back to it later in the day as my bets are usually a couple of hours in the future.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> How on earth do people make money on slots/casino's and scratch cards?
> 
> After I've used my free cash back etc I just break even never won a penny on these things.


I think its luck to be fair. They use the term "long term value" on these offers because the law of averages suggest that eventually you will win. THe games usually have something like a 93% payout or something. THe theory is if you do 10 offers, your likely to win more than you lose.

Having said that, the one I mentioned earlier is the first one I've made a profit on out of 3 I've tried. Going to look into this a bit more now that im down to the last few time consuming start up offers.

I think the risk free "free spins" ones are harder to make winnings from unles you hit the jackpot because they usually require you to wager the winnings a lot of times. They only recommend them because they are risk free so you may as well try.


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> I get lost with my spreadsheets sometimes or over think where my money is. My profit & balance will say different to what I think it should be but usually its a pending bet or a lengthy withdrawal or my bank statement taking 3-4 days to show a deposit/withdrawal.





> Ummm first thoughts are obviously has it been filled in correctly and calculated correct. I could take a look at your spreadsheet but that's obviously relying on the data being correct?


I'm leaning towards that i've filled it in wrong, but yeah if you could have a look i'd appreciate it.



> Is there a pending withdrawal that hasn't come through to your bank yet?


My records for deposits/ withdrawals are based on when I make them as opposed to what my bank account says. To me honest, with all the money moving in/ out of my bank it wont make much sense until it all settles down.



> HJave you double checked all your bookie accounts to make sure your balance sheet is up together?


I've still got one or two to check but as I said i've only had two bookie wins so that shouldn't be it.



> Have you any pending bets that could be holding some of your funds? For example in the exchange





> With betfair I know you can have your money in the sportsbook or in the exchange, have you checked both of these?


Nope to both

Cheers tho, i'll PM you re my spreadsheet.


----------



## Fortunatus

DaveW3000 said:


> I'm leaning towards that i've filled it in wrong, but yeah if you could have a look i'd appreciate it.
> 
> My records for deposits/ withdrawals are based on when I make them as opposed to what my bank account says. To me honest, with all the money moving in/ out of my bank it wont make much sense until it all settles down.
> 
> I've still got one or two to check but as I said i've only had two bookie wins so that shouldn't be it.
> 
> Nope to both
> 
> Cheers tho, i'll PM you re my spreadsheet.


on my spreadsheet theres a diary tab I write all my bets due for settling etc in there. the bookie tab I have all my balances and any pending withdrawals its really easy to keep account for every penny, also on the P/L column I insert comment and type in the profit/loss depending on who wins then update once its settled


----------



## TBWFC

Total profit since last Tuesday : £ 884.31.

Not too bad, done most the sign ups now except the long ones. Finding it hard to find things worthwhile betting on at the minute  .

Having a bit of issue with a few betting sites wanting a utility bill thats been posted. All my bills are done online so its a bit hard to get one.

Going to finish off a few more joining offers, then leave some of the long ones. Then gonna spend the weekend working out what the best reload offers are etc and mainly do these with maybe 1/2 of the longer joining offers a month. I'm hoping to be able to get 4-600 ea month.


----------



## DaveW3000

Fortunatus said:


> on my spreadsheet theres a diary tab I write all my bets due for settling etc in there. the bookie tab I have all my balances and any pending withdrawals its really easy to keep account for every penny, also on the P/L column I insert comment and type in the profit/loss depending on who wins then update once its settled


Yeah I have been using you spreadsheet actually but only the first page and one I added to track deposits/ withdrawals.

I'll have to start using it properly I think.

Just a thought but on a few occasions the bets haven't matched on betfair and not really knowing what to do i've just increased my lay stake (I think) to match up. I guess this would through out my profit figures if i'd put the original figures in the sheet?


----------



## SkinnyJ

TBWFC said:


> Total profit since last Tuesday : £ 884.31.
> 
> Not too bad, done most the sign ups now except the long ones. Finding it hard to find things worthwhile betting on at the minute  .
> 
> Having a bit of issue with a few betting sites wanting a utility bill thats been posted. All my bills are done online so its a bit hard to get one.
> 
> Going to finish off a few more joining offers, then leave some of the long ones. Then gonna spend the weekend working out what the best reload offers are etc and mainly do these with maybe 1/2 of the longer joining offers a month. I'm hoping to be able to get 4-600 ea month.


Mate thats awesome! Ive not started yet, but is that the standard amount for the sign ups?


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> Total profit since last Tuesday : £ 884.31.
> 
> Not too bad, done most the sign ups now except the long ones. Finding it hard to find things worthwhile betting on at the minute  .
> 
> Having a bit of issue with a few betting sites wanting a utility bill thats been posted. All my bills are done online so its a bit hard to get one.
> 
> Going to finish off a few more joining offers, then leave some of the long ones. Then gonna spend the weekend working out what the best reload offers are etc and mainly do these with maybe 1/2 of the longer joining offers a month. I'm hoping to be able to get 4-600 ea month.


Bloody hell is that just from sign up offers or you been doing the casino's?


----------



## dmsknk

TBWFC said:


> Total profit since last Tuesday : £ 884.31.
> 
> Not too bad, done most the sign ups now except the long ones. Finding it hard to find things worthwhile betting on at the minute  .
> 
> Having a bit of issue with a few betting sites wanting a utility bill thats been posted. All my bills are done online so its a bit hard to get one.
> 
> Going to finish off a few more joining offers, then leave some of the long ones. Then gonna spend the weekend working out what the best reload offers are etc and mainly do these with maybe 1/2 of the longer joining offers a month. I'm hoping to be able to get 4-600 ea month.


You're smashing it! How many hours a day have you been putting in?


----------



## DaveW3000

Right! having just done a somewhat tricky one where the odds changed just before confirming. I've just spent a few mins working things out and it seems that its pretty easy to have a drop in the profit figure without realizing. I'm guessing this has probably happened on a couple of occasions when i've had a few bets going on and its meant i've not noticed the drop in profit.

At least I hope its the above as I can just deduct a figure for my fvck ups and carry on.


----------



## noongains

DaveW3000 said:


> Just a thought but on a few occasions the bets haven't matched on betfair and not really knowing what to do i've just increased my lay stake (I think) to match up. I guess this would through out my profit figures if i'd put the original figures in the sheet?


That will probably be it.

I had one earlier where only £4 out of £50 matched straight away then the odds shot up .6, just left it 10 mins and luckily the bet matched.


----------



## DaveW3000

noongains said:


> That will probably be it.
> 
> I had one earlier where only £4 out of £50 matched straight away then the odds shot up .6, just left it 10 mins and luckily the bet matched.


Yeah its definitely whats happened, i've just been through two thirds of my bets with a calculator and its happened quite a few times.

The difference that started around £40 out, is now around £1 which is fine.

Cheers

Guys

:thumbup1:


----------



## dann19900

doing nicely with this lol. Got 3 accounts on the go. Made about £520 just from the bet 365 offers, keep hitting them at 7-8.00 odds so it loses. Using a lot of cash in betfair for liability though, people should get a credit card or even a payday loan if you haven't got the cash to hit it with high odds, complete waste doing it at evens or whatever


----------



## dmsknk

dann19900 said:


> doing nicely with this lol. Got 3 accounts on the go. Made about £520 just from the bet 365 offers, keep hitting them at 7-8.00 odds so it loses. Using a lot of cash in betfair for liability though, people should get a credit card or even a payday loan if you haven't got the cash to hit it with high odds, complete waste doing it at evens or whatever


no one does the freebie at evens, but yeah 7/8+ are where the moneys at, I can do that for maybe 2/3 offers at a time at the minute, how much did you start with?

also whats youre multiple account setup?


----------



## Fortunatus

dann19900 said:


> doing nicely with this lol. Got 3 accounts on the go. Made about £520 just from the bet 365 offers, keep hitting them at 7-8.00 odds so it loses. Using a lot of cash in betfair for liability though, people should get a credit card or even a payday loan if you haven't got the cash to hit it with high odds, complete waste doing it at evens or whatever


agreed people rush into the 365 offer because it offers the most, I wait till I got a good £1000 to hit some good odds, sod having that win its a pain to wager through


----------



## Ukmeathead

dann19900 said:


> doing nicely with this lol. Got 3 accounts on the go. Made about £520 just from the bet 365 offers, keep hitting them at 7-8.00 odds so it loses. Using a lot of cash in betfair for liability though, people should get a credit card or even a payday loan if you haven't got the cash to hit it with high odds, complete waste doing it at evens or whatever


Not even done the bet 365 offer yet, still struggling to figure out how someone could make a consistent 2k every month


----------



## noongains

Fortunatus said:


> agreed people rush into the 365 offer because it offers the most, I wait till I got a good £1000 to hit some good odds, sod having that win its a pain to wager through


Not done the 365 one yet, do they make you wager the £200 in one bet or can you split it up?


----------



## dann19900

dmsknk said:


> no one does the freebie at evens, but yeah 7/8+ are where the moneys at, I can do that for maybe 2/3 offers at a time at the minute, how much did you start with?
> 
> also whats youre multiple account setup?


about £800, went up to about £2000 and put another £2000 of my own money in for the paddypower/bet 365 offers. Using my mum and step sisters details. Just have sky broadband that resets ip if you turn it on and off and switch user accounts on pc. Wouldn't recommend deleting cookies, its better to just use a seperate user account.

I have a lot of paypal accounts I use for ebay though that I'm tempted to use, I'm intrigued how well they check the ID or if a verified paypal and photoshop will suffice lol


----------



## dmsknk

dann19900 said:


> about £800, went up to about £2000 and put another £2000 of my own money in for the paddypower/bet 365 offers. Using my mum and step sisters details. Just have sky broadband that resets ip if you turn it on and off and switch user accounts on pc. Wouldn't recommend deleting cookies, its better to just use a seperate user account.
> 
> I have a lot of paypal accounts I use for ebay though that I'm tempted to use, I'm intrigued how well they check the ID or if a verified paypal and photoshop will suffice lol


I wonder do they not cotton on to people placing exactly the same bets on obscure events within minutres/ hours of each other, that surely arouses suspcion?


----------



## jonjo9

So don't bet on obscure events. More money in the exchange for bigger events


----------



## Prince Adam

Ukmeathead said:


> still struggling to figure out how someone could make a consistent 2k every month


Me too


----------



## TBWFC

dmsknk said:


> You're smashing it! How many hours a day have you been putting in?


about 1-2hours a day man but I got lucky on one bet instead of makining £40 I back the same thing and made £300 so really I should be on about £600



SkinnyJ said:


> Mate thats awesome! Ive not started yet, but is that the standard amount for the sign ups?


I would say no as Like I said I had a few close calls, but from all the sign ups I would say theres an easy £1000 there.



Ukmeathead said:


> Bloody hell is that just from sign up offers or you been doing the casino's?


I done a couple of the free no deposit ones, but had no luck as you have to roll it over soo many times.


----------



## dann19900

dmsknk said:


> I wonder do they not cotton on to people placing exactly the same bets on obscure events within minutres/ hours of each other, that surely arouses suspcion?


I don't do the same bets except in betfair. Betfair just earns money via commission so they shouldn't care what you do. Yeah the bookies definitely won't like it, I'll start doing mug bets a lot more when I move on to the reload offers, already have £50 on bournemouth to qualify for the champs league at 500/1 lol.

I'd avoid clicking any links through PA aswell as if they manually review your account they'll see exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## TBWFC

Heres my old and new spreadsheet  to show you how I made that much guys.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Tbwfc you got this down to a tee! I just need to stick at it build up my bank and plow through.

Could you see your self getting this every month once you have a nice bit of bank roll.


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> Tbwfc you got this down to a tee! I just need to stick at it build up my bank and plow through.
> 
> Could you see your self getting this every month once you have a nice bit of bank roll.


Na not this much man I am aiming for 4-600 but I aint tried the reload offers yet, so I cant really comment on how its going to go. Reload offers seem to take up alot more time. I'm currently doing it with a spair 10 minutes at work here and there and maybe an hour of my day outside of work. If the reload offers are easy enough I think 500 a month should be enough for me  I have about 10k I can throw at it though so I can do quite a few bets before I actually run out of money which will help.


----------



## Beats

TBWFC said:


> Na not this much man I am aiming for 4-600 but I aint tried the reload offers yet, so I cant really comment on how its going to go. Reload offers seem to take up alot more time. I'm currently doing it with a spair 10 minutes at work here and there and maybe an hour of my day outside of work. If the reload offers are easy enough I think 500 a month should be enough for me  I have about 10k I can throw at it though so I can do quite a few bets before I actually run out of money which will help.


See this is what puts me off people saying they got spare 10k to use for it. I dont think this is for people like me with a spare £200.

Also your saying your going to have to use 10K to make 500 a month?


----------



## Prince Adam

So let me get this straight.

It's sign up deals first?

Then you're onto 'reloads'?

What are reloads???


----------



## TBWFC

Dizzeee said:


> See this is what puts me off people saying they got spare 10k to use for it. I dont think this is for people like me with a spare £200.
> 
> Also your saying your going to have to use 10K to make 500 a month?


No  I've made this much with only £1000 starting mate. But I have 10k in my account which will help to get some big bets in if need be at later dates.


----------



## Beats

TBWFC said:


> No  I've made this much with only £1000 starting mate. But I have 10k in my account which will help to get some big bets in if need be at later dates.


Even at that I dont really have a spare 1000 lying around so I feel i am going to struggle to make a couple hundred a week like people are saying you can do easily


----------



## Ukmeathead

Dizzeee said:


> Even at that I dont really have a spare 1000 lying around so I feel i am going to struggle to make a couple hundred a week like people are saying you can do easily


You will struggle at first save every bit of profit. Then do the bigger stuff


----------



## TBWFC

Dizzeee said:


> Even at that I dont really have a spare 1000 lying around so I feel i am going to struggle to make a couple hundred a week like people are saying you can do easily


As long as your Lay wins your be fine, Its the waiting for money to come out and having to roll it over which made me put in soo much. Bet365 also took alot of money as it was a 200 free bet. That probably cost me 200 in bet365 then 400 in betfair.

But if you stick to the small bets to start with and get the straight in to the lay, you should be fine.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> As long as your Lay wins your be fine, Its the waiting for money to come out and having to roll it over which made me put in soo much. Bet365 also took alot of money as it was a 200 free bet. That probably cost me 200 in bet365 then 400 in betfair.
> 
> But if you stick to the small bets to start with and get the straight in to the lay, you should be fine.


My lay never win's it's frustrating to say the least.


----------



## TBWFC

Ukmeathead said:


> My lay never win's it's frustrating to say the least.


If your backing at high odds its more likely the lay will win  if your backing at odds of like 2/3 then its more likely that the bookmaker may come in.


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> If your backing at high odds its more likely the lay will win  if your backing at odds of like 2/3 then its more likely that the bookmaker may come in.


Yeah probably why! Usually do 3 odds should aim higher


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> If your backing at high odds its more likely the lay will win  if your backing at odds of like 2/3 then its more likely that the bookmaker may come in.


Are you keeping all your money in the exchange then?


----------



## TBWFC

I haven't withdrawn anything from my betfair account yet, but its running low at the minute only about £300 in there, got like 800 in tonybet which I need to rollover but that will be done in the chile game in a few days. I've also won quite alot in my betting account rather than exchange. This week I started again this is currently what I have done this week.

deposited: 1692.49.

withdrawn: 910.34. (unibet, betway, vernons and betbright) (vernons are asking for soo much ID, I may just continue betting to get it into my exchange).

accounts: 1280.34. (betfair £301.51, bwin, tonybet, smartlivegaming and bet-at-home).

profit: 498.19.

Betfair account is quite low at the minute may have to deposit some more in the next couple days. To rollover a few of the bets in the accounts.


----------



## Jeffers1966

Just started working my way through offers , I'm doing it from my iPad , if I have 2 accounts and use one in wifi and the other on a mobile connection will that change my IP address , I was also going to use Safari for 1 account and google chrome for the other

Thoughts anyone ?


----------



## Ukmeathead

TBWFC said:


> I haven't withdrawn anything from my betfair account yet, but its running low at the minute only about £300 in there, got like 800 in tonybet which I need to rollover but that will be done in the chile game in a few days. I've also won quite alot in my betting account rather than exchange. This week I started again this is currently what I have done this week.
> 
> deposited: 1692.49.
> 
> withdrawn: 910.34. (unibet, betway, vernons and betbright) (vernons are asking for soo much ID, I may just continue betting to get it into my exchange).
> 
> accounts: 1280.34. (betfair £301.51, bwin, tonybet, smartlivegaming and bet-at-home).
> 
> profit: 498.19.
> 
> Betfair account is quite low at the minute may have to deposit some more in the next couple days. To rollover a few of the bets in the accounts.


I need to get my crap together and start earning more, mite more on to the sports bets aswell now.


----------



## dann19900

Jeffers1966 said:


> Just started working my way through offers , I'm doing it from my iPad , if I have 2 accounts and use one in wifi and the other on a mobile connection will that change my IP address , I was also going to use Safari for 1 account and google chrome for the other
> 
> Thoughts anyone ?


can check ip here: Track Your IP Address - IPBurger.com

should be fine with 2 browsers i think


----------



## anabolik

Dizzeee said:


> Even at that I dont really have a spare 1000 lying around so I feel i am going to struggle to make a couple hundred a week like people are saying you can do easily


Mate I started with £90. It doesn't matter how much you start with because in the end once you've done all the startup offers you should have plenty in your accounts to start making regular money from the reload offers.

The only difference is it will take longer to get through the offers and you will make slightly less on each one as you'll have to place your bets at lower odds so you can afford to lay against them.

Whichever way you look at it you're still making easy money with no risk. If you'd already started the offers you'd have been making money in the time you've been mulling it over and deciding if it's worth it or not.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Total profit since last Tuesday : £ 884.31.
> 
> Not too bad, done most the sign ups now except the long ones. Finding it hard to find things worthwhile betting on at the minute  .
> 
> Having a bit of issue with a few betting sites wanting a utility bill thats been posted. All my bills are done online so its a bit hard to get one.
> 
> Going to finish off a few more joining offers, then leave some of the long ones. Then gonna spend the weekend working out what the best reload offers are etc and mainly do these with maybe 1/2 of the longer joining offers a month. I'm hoping to be able to get 4-600 ea month.


Isn't your address on the utility bill even though it's online? Just send them that? I did it with my mobile phone bill.

When you've had a look at the reloads share us your thoughts on the best ones please?!


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> I wonder do they not cotton on to people placing exactly the same bets on obscure events within minutres/ hours of each other, that surely arouses suspcion?


Possibly, but you aren't doing it with the same bookie over and over again so how would they notice a trend?


----------



## TheScam

Dizzeee said:


> See this is what puts me off people saying they got spare 10k to use for it. I dont think this is for people like me with a spare £200.
> 
> Also your saying your going to have to use 10K to make 500 a month?


Definitely possible, il share my spreadsheet if you like? It's a bit slower, granted. But then if you've got time to throw at it you can do several bets on a day especially with Wimbledon and horses. I just don't have the time during the day so I do some at lunch to settle by early evening then the next round to settle over night (Mls soccer, copa America etc)

My first account I threw loads at it and although I made profit, not as much considering how much I put in because I wasn't clever enough and was waiting for money back all the time.

My second account I started with a spare £300 doubled it in 2 weeks with an hour to two every couple of days. You can swap money for time, if you've got less float but more time you can still get quick returns.


----------



## TheScam

dann19900 said:


> can check ip here: Track Your IP Address - IPBurger.com
> 
> should be fine with 2 browsers i think


Just google "what is my IP address" and it returns it for you.

I believe one on wifi and one on 3G will be fine, I don't know how iPads handle cookies though? Two different browsers *should* account for this so you *should* be ok. Maybe sign up and do a couple of the small ones, coral, gentingbet £10 offers first and see if you get any trouble.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah probably why! Usually do 3 odds should aim higher


Go higher if you can, obviously the closer the back odds are to 1 the more likely it is to happen, if you can afford it look at backing odds of 6.0-8.0. It's a lot of money needed as liability but should see more returns in the exchange.

Especially with horses, the favourite could be odds of 3 or 4 occasionally.


----------



## anabolik

The calculator isn't working on the PA site can somebody else have a look and check if it's just mine?


----------



## anabolik

Great stuff was planning on getting a bet placed tonight...without the calculator all this odds software and offers are for sh1t.

Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## Atom

confirmed calculator not working as of 00:09


----------



## DGM

Use trickybet guys

Trickybet.net » Lay Calculator (Basic)


----------



## anabolik

Never mind used this one instead: http://www.learnmatchedbetting.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/myCode.html

Also tried registering with Ladbrokes but it wouldn't let me. Told me to ring customer services...might have to ring them to get an account but I'm guessing I won't get the sign up offer if it's done over the phone.


----------



## sneeky_dave

anabolik said:


> Great stuff was planning on getting a bet placed tonight...without the calculator all this odds software and offers are for sh1t.
> 
> Is it working for anyone else?


Use oddsmonkey



anabolik said:


> Never mind used this one instead: Matched Betting Calculator
> 
> Also tried registering with Ladbrokes but it wouldn't let me. Told me to ring customer services...might have to ring them to get an account but I'm guessing I won't get the sign up offer if it's done over the phone.


Just mention it on the phone. Before you deposit confirm via live chat and email the transcript to yourself


----------



## anabolik

sneeky_dave said:


> Use oddsmonkey
> 
> Just mention it on the phone. Before you deposit confirm via live chat and email the transcript to yourself


Thanks mate will do.


----------



## dmsknk

People who have moved on to the advanced sign up offers, have you completed the Boylesports company ones ? there seesm to be about 3/4 companies, all of which seem to be bastrds with gubbing.

Also i went down the list last night and looked at the facebook thread for each of them, alot of them seem really dodgy, trying to get your winnings out and stuff, needing to send tonnes of verification documents before withdrawing, theyll let you deposit with nothing but expect you to send them loads when you want your money back!

Also my card was declined on 188bet i think, another common problem according to others on facebook.

anyone share my issues?


----------



## chezzer

Am i right in thinking that the £200 welcome bonus offers are pretty easy cash as long as your lay wins? A lot of them deposit £200 and match it, so as long as the bet loses twice £200 straight into your exchange? Or am i missing something here. Cheers

Obviously you want the odds to be high to better the chance of the lay losing so would need around 1-2k in your exchange to cover liability but is that it?


----------



## dmsknk

chezzer said:


> Am i right in thinking that the £200 welcome bonus offers are pretty easy cash as long as your lay wins? A lot of them deposit £200 and match it, so as long as the bet loses twice £200 straight into your exchange? Or am i missing something here. Cheers
> 
> Obviously you want the odds to be high to better the chance of the lay losing so would need around 1-2k in your exchange to cover liability but is that it?


Generally correct yeah.


----------



## chezzer

dmsknk said:


> Generally correct yeah.


Sweet thank. Just need to build the exchange up a bit now


----------



## Fortunatus

how's it going for everyone I've had a bit of a slow week to be honest I done 2 offers deposit £50 get £50 bonus both times the bookie won clearing out my exchange completely both horses we're around 5.0 I can't believe they both won :2guns: waiting for some withdrawals now before I can finish these two bets off which is a bummer.

my other account is coming along nicely getting through the offers started with £500 and I'm up £300 in a week, just bought my self a desk and don chair which arrives today seems I'm going to be doing this for some time now and I feel a lot less productive sitting on the sofa doing it on a laptop.

next weekend I plan on looking into some of the horse racing refunds and such


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> how's it going for everyone I've had a bit of a slow week to be honest I done 2 offers deposit £50 get £50 bonus both times the bookie won clearing out my exchange completely both horses we're around 5.0 I can't believe they both won :2guns: waiting for some withdrawals now before I can finish these two bets off which is a bummer.
> 
> my other account is coming along nicely getting through the offers started with £500 and I'm up £300 in a week, just bought my self a desk and don chair which arrives today seems I'm going to be doing this for some time now and I feel a lot less productive sitting on the sofa doing it on a laptop.
> 
> next weekend I plan on looking into some of the horse racing refunds and such


what do you htink about my post #643? with regards to advanced offers and levels of dodginess? haha

Ive made around £100 the fisrt 2 days of july, olny because of a bookie cock up giving me an extra £40 tho!


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> Isn't your address on the utility bill even though it's online? Just send them that? I did it with my mobile phone bill.
> 
> When you've had a look at the reloads share us your thoughts on the best ones please?!


They wouldn't accept it, being right Kn0bs. Had a look at the reloads last night. Will deffo be doing the horse reloads with bet365. I will lay the bet to make £5 in the lay with probably a £15 loss if the horse wins with bet365. If the horse wins with bet365, you get a free equivelant bet on the next race soo will win about £25  . Seem's like £5 profit per horse race if you can get good odds  .


----------



## TBWFC

chezzer said:


> Am i right in thinking that the £200 welcome bonus offers are pretty easy cash as long as your lay wins? A lot of them deposit £200 and match it, so as long as the bet loses twice £200 straight into your exchange? Or am i missing something here. Cheers
> 
> Obviously you want the odds to be high to better the chance of the lay losing so would need around 1-2k in your exchange to cover liability but is that it?


I made £87.91 from the £200 free bet, could probably have made more.


----------



## dmsknk

Does anyone know if its okay to do the mobile b365 £50 straight after the £200 without mugging? I suspect it is because its right below the main one but I dont want to take any risks


----------



## TBWFC

dmsknk said:


> Does anyone know if its okay to do the mobile b365 £50 straight after the £200 without mugging? I suspect it is because its right below the main one but I dont want to take any risks


I done it fine mate.


----------



## dmsknk

TBWFC said:


> I done it fine mate.


Great, cheers, how much dya make on it?


----------



## TBWFC

dmsknk said:


> Great, cheers, how much dya make on it?


from the £200 one I made £2.13 on initial bet and £87.91 on the free bet.

from the £50 one I made £9.35 on initial bet I dont know how haha.

The from the £50 free bet It won with bet365 and I made £99.44 (I think I layed it wrong).

I then had to roll it over and won £2.71 on first roll over and £2.81 on the second rollover.

So from the free £50 I made about £115. But I'm sure I must have layed it wrong hahaha.


----------



## dmsknk

TBWFC said:


> from the £200 one I made £2.13 on initial bet and £87.91 on the free bet.
> 
> from the £50 one I made £9.35 on initial bet I dont know how haha.
> 
> The from the £50 free bet It won with bet365 and I made £99.44 (I think I layed it wrong).
> 
> I then had to roll it over and won £2.71 on first roll over and £2.81 on the second rollover.
> 
> So from the free £50 I made about £115. But I'm sure I must have layed it wrong hahaha.


I messed up on the matchbook offer i think, signed up the other night but then never did the bet and cant rermember if i clicked the affililiate link to get the free £10, so chcuked a bet on last night not realising until after that i might not get the free one, hoping the back wins tonight.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> People who have moved on to the advanced sign up offers, have you completed the Boylesports company ones ? there seesm to be about 3/4 companies, all of which seem to be bastrds with gubbing.
> 
> Also i went down the list last night and looked at the facebook thread for each of them, alot of them seem really dodgy, trying to get your winnings out and stuff, needing to send tonnes of verification documents before withdrawing, theyll let you deposit with nothing but expect you to send them loads when you want your money back!
> 
> Also my card was declined on 188bet i think, another common problem according to others on facebook.
> 
> anyone share my issues?


Havent attempted the boylesports ones because of what you've said. THought i'd wait til the football season as it will be easier for me to mug because I tend to place football bets anyway.

188bet declined my ffrees card but was fine on my second account with a Lloyds tsb visa. They use the VISA 3D secure platform (where you have to put in different letters of your password if you have one) Ffrees don't support this so cant deposit with that card on there. I think betbright do the same.


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Havent attempted the boylesports ones because of what you've said. THought i'd wait til the football season as it will be easier for me to mug because I tend to place football bets anyway.
> 
> 188bet declined my ffrees card but was fine on my second account with a Lloyds tsb visa. They use the VISA 3D secure platform (where you have to put in different letters of your password if you have one) Ffrees don't support this so cant deposit with that card on there. I think betbright do the same.


I use a Halifax visa debit, worked fine on betbright but not on 188bet :s


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> what do you htink about my post #643? with regards to advanced offers and levels of dodginess? haha
> 
> Ive made around £100 the fisrt 2 days of july, olny because of a bookie cock up giving me an extra £40 tho!


I'm doing some advanced offers they are just as good they just take a bit more time, than the sign up offers which is expected. like some you place 5x bets to get a free bet, annoying but do 2 or 3 of these at a time and you're still making very good money.


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> from the £200 one I made £2.13 on initial bet and £87.91 on the free bet.
> 
> from the £50 one I made £9.35 on initial bet I dont know how haha.
> 
> The from the £50 free bet It won with bet365 and I made £99.44 (I think I layed it wrong).
> 
> I then had to roll it over and won £2.71 on first roll over and £2.81 on the second rollover.
> 
> So from the free £50 I made about £115. But I'm sure I must have layed it wrong hahaha.


looks like you've done quite a few bets wrong some how and got very lucky ha


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> I'm doing some advanced offers they are just as good they just take a bit more time, than the sign up offers which is expected. like some you place 5x bets to get a free bet, annoying but do 2 or 3 of these at a time and you're still making very good money.


so you havent had any issues with verification or taking money out etc?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> so you havent had any issues with verification or taking money out etc?


I have to verify my account quite often on withdrawals but this isn't any problem. I have all my documents saved in a folder ready to email straight away, bookies always seem to confirm this pretty quick.

I also saw people talking about having no paper bills to email. I don't either I just took a picture of any letter sent to me (think mines spam mail) and sent that as long as its got you're name and address on it they don't seem to be bothered.


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> I have to verify my account quite often on withdrawals but this isn't any problem. I have all my documents saved in a folder ready to email straight away, bookies always seem to confirm this pretty quick.
> 
> I also saw people talking about having no paper bills to email. I don't either I just took a picture of any letter sent to me (think mines spam mail) and sent that as long as its got you're name and address on it they don't seem to be bothered.


I'm a tenant and all my utilties are paid by the landlord who i then pay so i dont have any of those, all i could get maybe is a bank statement but if they ask for utility im stuffed


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> I'm a tenant and all my utilties are paid by the landlord who i then pay so i dont have any of those, all i could get maybe is a bank statement but if they ask for utility im stuffed


yeah that's what I said they always ask me for utilities and I don't have a single paper bill. they will accept anything with your name and address on it any kind of junk mail will do. just use their online chat service to let them know they've always been fine with it I think bookies understand most people don't use paper utilities anymore


----------



## dmsknk

Fortunatus said:


> yeah that's what I said they always ask me for utilities and I don't have a single paper bill. they will accept anything with your name and address on it any kind of junk mail will do. just use their online chat service to let them know they've always been fine with it I think bookies understand most people don't use paper utilities anymore


Have you tried the boylesports group bets?


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> how's it going for everyone I've had a bit of a slow week to be honest I done 2 offers deposit £50 get £50 bonus both times the bookie won clearing out my exchange completely both horses we're around 5.0 I can't believe they both won :2guns: waiting for some withdrawals now before I can finish these two bets off which is a bummer.
> 
> my other account is coming along nicely getting through the offers started with £500 and I'm up £300 in a week, just bought my self a desk and don chair which arrives today seems I'm going to be doing this for some time now and I feel a lot less productive sitting on the sofa doing it on a laptop.
> 
> next weekend I plan on looking into some of the horse racing refunds and such


Not too bad for me, my first account is waiting for some refunds now. Done the following offers:

Unibet	£20 bet £20 free	£ 13.25

£30 cash bonus £ 24.14

Betway	£50 bet £50 free	£ 37.11

GentingBet	£10 bet £10 free	£ 4.14

FoxyBingo	Bingo 500% deposit bonus (RISK)	-£ 3.98

The bingo one I put £20 in and only won £16.02. it one of those where they claim long term value so once the withdrawal is confirmed im going to try another. Im just going to trust the system and see what happens with that.

Done a couple of mug bets too

On my second account:

£20 free bet after £5 commision	£ 15.04

Will Hill	£5 scratchcard risk free £ 5.54

UniBet	£20 bet £20 free £ 14.47

GentingBet	Bet £10 get £10 free £ 4.32

So 74.66 + £ 39.37 = £114.03 since Monday. Not too bad, that's pushing £600 a month. Want to crack on with some more offers tonight on my second account, I've got to chase BWIN for my £30 cash back so thatll add £20 to my second account and I;ve got lots of money in all different places.

I go on holiday next week so gonna try and get as much done by then and then use that week away to withdraw all my cash back to each bank account so I have a fresh start to continue with when im back.

I might try and obtain a 3rd account once I've done all the sign up offers on the first 2, I think that's a guaranteed £6-700 from signups without even thinking about reloads. That would pay off my credit card and i'd be very happy!


----------



## Fortunatus

should have my 3rd account due to be set up in a week or so. I think I've probably earned a total of about £1200 in my first month with 2 accounts (the 2nd account has only been running a week)


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> should have my 3rd account due to be set up in a week or so. I think I've probably earned a total of about £1200 in my first month with 2 accounts (the 2nd account has only been running a week)


Easy money I've noticed the people complaining about match betting online are the ones not thinking a head 3 months down the line when you have a massive bank and can smash every single reload offer with out having to wait for funds.


----------



## dmsknk

Ukmeathead said:


> Easy money I've noticed the people complaining about match betting online are the ones not thinking a head 3 months down the line when you have a massive bank and can smash every single reload offer with out having to wait for funds.


I look forward to this day. I think it will take me a while to get my head around ACCA's and refunds though haha


----------



## squarego

Tip I found online for joining up for first time free offers, have a look at Topcashback, Quidco and Rpoints for cashback when you sign up. I've done 3 bets now and got £25 cashback.

As for the facebook sites, anyone using any? Odds to Income and PA are the only ones I know about...


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> should have my 3rd account due to be set up in a week or so. I think I've probably earned a total of about £1200 in my first month with 2 accounts (the 2nd account has only been running a week)


sh*t just noticed my post put links in for some reason. i'd suggested editing the quote in your post to remove them. I've removed the original links from my post! Don't want anyone clicking them and following it back to here


----------



## Beats

Fortunatus said:


> how's it going for everyone I've had a bit of a slow week to be honest I done 2 offers deposit £50 get £50 bonus both times the bookie won clearing out my exchange completely both horses we're around 5.0 I can't believe they both won :2guns: waiting for some withdrawals now before I can finish these two bets off which is a bummer.
> 
> my other account is coming along nicely getting through the offers started with £500 and I'm up £300 in a week, just bought my self a desk and don chair which arrives today seems I'm going to be doing this for some time now and I feel a lot less productive sitting on the sofa doing it on a laptop.
> 
> next weekend I plan on looking into some of the horse racing refunds and such


When I get started I will be doing it in Costa coffee from my laptop sipping on cortado


----------



## scot-ish

how much time are folks spending on this per day? i work away, so wouldnt be able to do it from work, but might join it whilst im at home then have a 3 week break, or do you think you need to be ontop of it all the time?


----------



## dmsknk

scot-ish said:


> how much time are folks spending on this per day? i work away, so wouldnt be able to do it from work, but might join it whilst im at home then have a 3 week break, or do you think you need to be ontop of it all the time?


At the minute im putting around 2 hours a night in, excluding checking bet outcomes later on. but that does include filling in my SS as I go. I dont think im the most efficient person though by the sounds of it on here.


----------



## DaveW3000

C0ck up last night!

I got an email from coral, bet £5 get £5 free bet. So I found horse did calculations, put back in, put lay in, confirm back, confirm lay.

Sh1t! betfair's not logged in, so I frantically log in hoping the odds don't change too much, I lay the horse and done!

Or so I thought.... What i'd actually done was Lay £10 (not £5) on the completely wrong bloody horse.

So then had to back/ lay both horses but thankfully my free bet from coral was instant so basically in the end, I put down £15 out of my own pocket and returned around £24 pre commission.

All worked out well in the end but it certainly made for an interesting few mins. lol.


----------



## TheScam

scot-ish said:


> how much time are folks spending on this per day? i work away, so wouldnt be able to do it from work, but might join it whilst im at home then have a 3 week break, or do you think you need to be ontop of it all the time?


Its totally up to you. You wont make money as quick as most of us have, but you could do one bet a week and over time you will make money.

There's anything from £500 (small float, low odds) upwards to £1k or more to be made simply from the sign ups. Some of us are getting them done as quick as possible, which requires a fair bit of time and bank balance, but you could do it over a longer period and the same amount is still there to be made.

If you wanted to make a living of off this, or a steady side income, you are probably looking for minimum 1-2 hours a day, finding odds placing bets and then checking them and getting the next lot on. If you just want the sign up offers take your time. you could do an hour a week if that's all you've got.


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> C0ck up last night!
> 
> I got an email from coral, bet £5 get £5 free bet. So I found horse did calculations, put back in, put lay in, confirm back, confirm lay.
> 
> Sh1t! betfair's not logged in, so I frantically log in hoping the odds don't change too much, I lay the horse and done!
> 
> Or so I thought.... What i'd actually done was Lay £10 (not £5) on the completely wrong bloody horse.
> 
> So then had to back/ lay both horses but thankfully my free bet from coral was instant so basically in the end, I put down £15 out of my own pocket and returned around £24 pre commission.
> 
> All worked out well in the end but it certainly made for an interesting few mins. lol.


Ha I ended up like this a few times in my early days. Since running my second account I've had less "moments" - its almost second nature now.


----------



## josh__21

Could i use a second account in my gf name even though were at same adress


----------



## noongains

josh__21 said:


> Could i use a second account in my gf name even though were at same adress


A lot of the bookies in the terms say offers are only valid one per household. I do think someone posted a picture of a few that allowed you to though.


----------



## dann19900

josh__21 said:


> Could i use a second account in my gf name even though were at same adress


wouldn't do that, get her to have a letter sent to her mums or something and use that address. I've just opened new accounts using dan instead of daniel from a previous address (moved 2 months ago) and sent them my driving license instead of passport and gone ok so far though lol


----------



## Fortunatus

josh__21 said:


> Could i use a second account in my gf name even though were at same adress


I posted a list of same household friendly bookies a few pages back mate


----------



## TheScam

Doubled my money in 5 minutes last night on foxy bingo ! Deposit £25 get 500% bonus, walked away with £55.05

To balance it I did the same with my other account and lost £4 so not risk free but worth a go I think


----------



## noongains

TheScam said:


> Doubled my money in 5 minutes last night on foxy bingo ! Deposit £25 get 500% bonus, walked away with £55.05
> 
> To balance it I did the same with my other account and lost £4 so not risk free but worth a go I think


They not have any wagering requirements? Any that i have done on the bookies , always end up winner on the bonus money then loosing it all again having to wager it


----------



## DaveW3000

@Fortunatus @TheScam guys I'm struggling with a football bet on betsathome, first football bet I've done and the trouble I'm having is the oddsmatcher is saying bet on match odds. There is an option on betfair to lay at match odds but the back bet only give one option. Plus the back odds are way out from what the oddsmatcher says.

any help much appreciated!


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> They not have any wagering requirements? Any that i have done on the bookies , always end up winner on the bonus money then loosing it all again having to wager it


No any winnings seem to be available straight away, but if you start winning before you've spent all of your balance then it will take from your real money before it takes the bonus. It's a bit of a lottery, there's certainly risk but they advertise it as good long term value so if you do a lot the odds are you'll make a profit over time.

There's a good description and video on PA about the bingo bets with a demo, if your on PA?


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> @Fortunatus @TheScam guys I'm struggling with a football bet on betsathome, first football bet I've done and the trouble I'm having is the oddsmatcher is saying bet on match odds. There is an option on betfair to lay at match odds but the back bet only give one option. Plus the back odds are way out from what the oddsmatcher says.
> 
> any help much appreciated!


I haven't done betsathome but copy and paste the exact wording, or post a screenshot and il probably be able to help


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> I haven't done betsathome but copy and paste the exact wording, or post a screenshot and il probably be able to help


Ok this is what i'm looking at.



So yeah its the backing side I don't get as there's no option to back at match odds?

Or am I being stupid?


----------



## sneeky_dave

DaveW3000 said:


> Ok this is what i'm looking at.
> 
> View attachment 174460
> View attachment 174461
> View attachment 174462
> 
> 
> So yeah its the backing side I don't get as there's no option to back at match odds?
> 
> Or am I being stupid?


Match odds is just win, loose or draw.

PA will say for example "England vs Germany, Germany, Match odds" so that is bet Germany to win, lay against Germany's win.


----------



## sneeky_dave

DaveW3000 said:


> Ok this is what i'm looking at.
> 
> View attachment 174460
> View attachment 174461
> View attachment 174462
> 
> 
> So yeah its the backing side I don't get as there's no option to back at match odds?
> 
> Or am I being stupid?


I didn't notice your example. Chile vs Argentina, Argentina, Match odds.....That's Argentina to win.


----------



## DaveW3000

sneeky_dave said:


> I didn't notice your example. Chile vs Argentina, Argentina, Match odds.....That's Argentina to win.


Forgive my stupidity, but in the gray picture is it the top of the 2 bets? (argentina at 1.5)


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> Ok this is what i'm looking at.
> 
> View attachment 174460
> View attachment 174461
> View attachment 174462
> 
> 
> So yeah its the backing side I don't get as there's no option to back at match odds?
> 
> Or am I being stupid?


In that last pic, the top option is outright winner of the tournament. A final can go to extra time and penalties so to bet on outright winner your saying it does matter how, but that team will lift the trophy.

In the below bet, 1 is home team, X is draw and 2 is away team. In this instance you need to bet on the bottom of the two bets and option 2 which is 2.08 odds if you are backing Argentina.


----------



## DaveW3000

@TheScam @sneeky_dave

BIG thanks guys! I'm not into football and like I said this is my first football bet so was really doing my head in.

Hope you have a very profitable weekend!

:beer:


----------



## DaveW3000

just won £55 on william hill slots :thumb:


----------



## dmsknk

DaveW3000 said:


> just won £55 on william hill slots :thumb:


You finished all the start ups? and advanced?


----------



## dmsknk

TheScam said:


> Doubled my money in 5 minutes last night on foxy bingo ! Deposit £25 get 500% bonus, walked away with £55.05
> 
> To balance it I did the same with my other account and lost £4 so not risk free but worth a go I think


You finished all the startups and advanced? or just dived in haha?


----------



## DaveW3000

dmsknk said:


> You finished all the start ups? and advanced?


No I'm still early on in the advanced but done most of the beginners.


----------



## dmsknk

DaveW3000 said:


> No I'm still early on in the advanced but done most of the beginners.


Did you mug bet WH?


----------



## Fortunatus

DaveW3000 said:


> Forgive my stupidity, but in the gray picture is it the top of the 2 bets? (argentina at 1.5)


match odds just means the final result. draw win or loose, as others have said


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Did you mug bet WH?


I mug bet on WH yesterday £10 on slots, no offer just fancied a few spins on jackpot giant walked away with £40


----------



## anabolik

About the Skybet club, in your account where it shows your progress on the £5 free bet does it only update once the bets have been settled?


----------



## Ukmeathead

How much has everyone made so far this weekend?


----------



## noongains

I am up around £240 since Monday i think i started , just working my way through one of the bigger bonuses now


----------



## nlc

Just a question for the experienced members what happens if the game that was on today Argentina and Chile football match.

You bet Argentina to win and you lay Argentina to lose and it's a draw it goes to penalties.


----------



## dann19900

nlc said:


> Just a question for the experienced members what happens if the game that was on today Argentina and Chile football match.
> 
> You bet Argentina to win and you lay Argentina to lose and it's a draw it goes to penalties.


You'll win the lay. Just make sure its a 90 minute market, if its not then it won't have the option to bet on a draw and will be called 'to qualify' or 'to lift trophy' if its a final etc


----------



## Madoxx

Problem im having is that I already have accounts with half of the signups....... I try to register and it tells me I cant.


----------



## Madoxx

and now my debit card is frozen, seems the bank dont deem it normal to register for multiple online betting accounts at 2am..........!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chezzer

Quick Q. If your back bet wins and obviously you want to transfer the winnings to your exchange, rather than withdraw to your bank and re deposit in betfair wouldnt it be easier just to do a qualifier bet with the money so hopefully the bet loses and goes straight into your betfair instantly rather than going through the withdrawl and deposit protocol? Thanks


----------



## Madoxx

Something ive noticed;

When you first start out you can make a lot of money fast. The first bet for example, stick a fiver on Coral and get 20 quid back. Then stick that 20 quid on at odds of around 7 ish and make a nice profit of 37 quid.

Rinse repeat 10 times and boom, youve made over 350 quid from a bit of internet usage and registering on sites. Your now addicted and in love with the idea of making cash fast.

However.......

Then compare to a reload offer, they are a lot more work for a lot less cash!;

This Example from ladbrookes "Enter the bonus code "SUMMERDRAW" then place a £10 sports bet at odds of 1.5 (1/2) or greater. Once complete you will receive a mystery bonus of £1, £2, £5, £10 or £100."

In reality your going to win a quid. Are you really going to deposit a tenner, and then deposit some money into your lay account to win a quid?

Look at the paddy power reload free spin, bit outdated, for a subscription service I would expect them to be on the ball? "This is not risk free but long term offers great value. Free spins will be credited 29nd of June."

How about this one "Wager £25 on Lost Island and receive a £5 bonus. Lost Island has a 96.5% RTP. Once you receive the bonus you need to wager it 10X (£50 total)" So I have to deposit and bet £25 on a game, this is online fruit machine. Once you have spent £25 they give you a fiver? and before you can cash that fiver out you need to spend that fiver 10 times without loosing it ?

Or the tonybet Bet £5 and get £5 back, but you have to roll the £5 bet over 5 times before cashing out. Now each of the Lay offs looses you around 10-15p. So the initial bet plus lay, plus the other 5 rollover bets. So you need to make 6 different bets loosing around 60-90p, and in return you get a fiver.

Am I missing something? am I over reading the reloads, is today perhaps just a crappy reload offer day? How on earth is this advertised at 2k income per month when the reload offers just aint all that ?


----------



## Madoxx

Virgin games - make £200

This method is the more complicated way. It works the same as the normal way, except you only play in rooms where there are barely any players. Stick to 75 Ball Bingo and buy max tickets every time the Full House is at £3 or less. This will make it extremely likely that you win each game, significantly reducing the variance.

For example, if you buy max tickets and spend £10, and you are the only player in that room, it is guaranteed that you will win. You'll win a guaranteed £7 back. If you continued this for your entire wagering, you would make a profit of £80 guaranteed.

The only downside to this is that you will need to be playing between 2am and 7am UK time in order to find rooms that are this empty. Most likely it will take you several nights to complete doing it this way. If you're able to stay up late this is the best way to do it. You can just watch a movie whilst doing it or something.

Now am I being silly again by playing online bingo from 2am-7am for several nights to make £200 just doesnt seem worth it?


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Something ive noticed;
> 
> When you first start out you can make a lot of money fast. The first bet for example, stick a fiver on Coral and get 20 quid back. Then stick that 20 quid on at odds of around 7 ish and make a nice profit of 37 quid.
> 
> Rinse repeat 10 times and boom, youve made over 350 quid from a bit of internet usage and registering on sites. Your now addicted and in love with the idea of making cash fast.
> 
> However.......
> 
> Then compare to a reload offer, they are a lot more work for a lot less cash!;
> 
> This Example from ladbrookes "Enter the bonus code "SUMMERDRAW" then place a £10 sports bet at odds of 1.5 (1/2) or greater. Once complete you will receive a mystery bonus of £1, £2, £5, £10 or £100."
> 
> In reality your going to win a quid. Are you really going to deposit a tenner, and then deposit some money into your lay account to win a quid?
> 
> Look at the paddy power reload free spin, bit outdated, for a subscription service I would expect them to be on the ball? "This is not risk free but long term offers great value. Free spins will be credited 29nd of June."
> 
> How about this one "Wager £25 on Lost Island and receive a £5 bonus. Lost Island has a 96.5% RTP. Once you receive the bonus you need to wager it 10X (£50 total)" So I have to deposit and bet £25 on a game, this is online fruit machine. Once you have spent £25 they give you a fiver? and before you can cash that fiver out you need to spend that fiver 10 times without loosing it ?
> 
> Or the tonybet Bet £5 and get £5 back, but you have to roll the £5 bet over 5 times before cashing out. Now each of the Lay offs looses you around 10-15p. So the initial bet plus lay, plus the other 5 rollover bets. So you need to make 6 different bets loosing around 60-90p, and in return you get a fiver.
> 
> Am I missing something? am I over reading the reloads, is today perhaps just a crappy reload offer day? How on earth is this advertised at 2k income per month when the reload offers just aint all that ?


there are a lot of good reload offers, by the time people reach the reload offers they usually have a good sized bank so you can to a lot at a time.

most of the profits after sign-ups come from refunds, channel 4 racing, free bets if your acca looses, Wimbledon copa America, theres tons of refunds and offers for all big events. there's always a big event of some sort. once people start doing these you'll make a lot more than you did even at the sign up offers


----------



## chezzer

And my question if you can please


----------



## Ukmeathead

Fortunatus said:


> there are a lot of good reload offers, by the time people reach the reload offers they usually have a good sized bank so you can to a lot at a time.
> 
> most of the profits after sign-ups come from refunds, channel 4 racing, free bets if your acca looses, Wimbledon copa America, theres tons of refunds and offers for all big events. there's always a big event of some sort. once people start doing these you'll make a lot more than you did even at the sign up offers


Agreed I think he needs to have a read on the Facebook group to really know what's obtainable.


----------



## bauhaus

chezzer said:


> Quick Q. If your back bet wins and obviously you want to transfer the winnings to your exchange, rather than withdraw to your bank and re deposit in betfair wouldnt it be easier just to do a qualifier bet with the money so hopefully the bet loses and goes straight into your betfair instantly rather than going through the withdrawl and deposit protocol? Thanks


The more back bets you do, the better it will look on your accounts. So yes, if you can lose your money into the exchange, thats better than withdrawing to the bank.


----------



## Fortunatus

chezzer said:


> And my question if you can please


you're saying if the bookie wins, when you wanted to exchange to, rather than waiting 5 days for it to withdraw from bookie into bank to then redeposit into you're exchange?

yeah do the same as a qualifier bet and hope it looses, you may loose a few quid in the process but I'm happy with that to speed things up by 3-5 days.


----------



## Fortunatus

bauhaus said:


> The more back bets you do, the better it will look on your accounts. So yes, if you can lose your money into the exchange, thats better than withdrawing to the bank.


as above these will look like mug bets too so the bookies will like you for it.


----------



## bauhaus

Madoxx said:


> Virgin games - make £200
> 
> This method is the more complicated way. It works the same as the normal way, except you only play in rooms where there are barely any players. Stick to 75 Ball Bingo and buy max tickets every time the Full House is at £3 or less. This will make it extremely likely that you win each game, significantly reducing the variance.
> 
> For example, if you buy max tickets and spend £10, and you are the only player in that room, it is guaranteed that you will win. You'll win a guaranteed £7 back. If you continued this for your entire wagering, you would make a profit of £80 guaranteed.
> 
> The only downside to this is that you will need to be playing between 2am and 7am UK time in order to find rooms that are this empty. Most likely it will take you several nights to complete doing it this way. If you're able to stay up late this is the best way to do it. You can just watch a movie whilst doing it or something.
> 
> Now am I being silly again by playing online bingo from 2am-7am for several nights to make £200 just doesnt seem worth it?


You're not being silly. Some of the offers are really not worth the hassle. I've swerved quite a few on there.


----------



## Fortunatus

bauhaus said:


> You're not being silly. Some of the offers are really not worth the hassle. I've swerved quite a few on there.


everything on there is + value though, the small offers people with multi accounts doing it full time tend to do, I also overlook some of the small offers as I don't have all the time in the world to do it so I pick and choose the better offers. but everything is value


----------



## bauhaus

I had a go at ch4 refunds yesterday, absolute garbage. Backed and layed 9 horses and not a single refund.

And to think that some people make a living from this, incredible. I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## Ukmeathead

bauhaus said:


> I had a go at ch4 refunds yesterday, absolute garbage. Backed and layed 9 horses and not a single refund.
> 
> And to think that some people make a living from this, incredible. I'd be a nervous wreck.


Have you lost much money?


----------



## bauhaus

Ukmeathead said:


> Have you lost much money?


About £25. So not a huge amount but just a bit gutting that I didn't get a single refund from 9 horses like.

I didn't go for close matches, just the favourites hence the losses. I figured if I backed more horses I've a better chance of more refunds, which would offset any losses incurred.

Now, if I'd have gone for some close matches, losses would have been drastically reduced, but theres a couple of nuances here :

1: The close matches can be quite big odds, so that will gobble your money up in the exchange, so less selections. I think you would need £1800 - £2000 in the exchange to cover 3 bookies

2: The markets move quick with close matches. So your under pressure to back and lay your selections super-fast.

Plenty of people do well from these ch4 refunds but you have be quick, hold your nerve and have a decent reserve in the exchange.


----------



## squarego

Madoxx said:


> Something ive noticed;
> 
> When you first start out you can make a lot of money fast. The first bet for example, stick a fiver on Coral and get 20 quid back. Then stick that 20 quid on at odds of around 7 ish and make a nice profit of 37 quid.
> 
> Rinse repeat 10 times and boom, youve made over 350 quid from a bit of internet usage and registering on sites. Your now addicted and in love with the idea of making cash fast.


Isn't the profit around £17? As you cannot withdraw the free £20 from Coral.


----------



## squarego

Found this site, gives you daily deals and gives you around £3500 to claim in bets. Might be duff but worth a look :thumbup1:

betrescue.com


----------



## bottleneck25

Duno weather to give it a go or not the lay bets are high to make evan 15 pound you would have to have at least a grand spare to make any real money as you have to wait 3-5 days for it to enter your account not sure on how you can make any more than 100 a week tbh


----------



## Fortunatus

bottleneck25 said:


> Duno weather to give it a go or not the lay bets are high to make evan 15 pound you would have to have at least a grand spare to make any real money as you have to wait 3-5 days for it to enter your account not sure on how you can make any more than 100 a week tbh


plenty of people on here have been clearing 200/300/400 a week. thousands of people on PA have been. I don't know why people keep doubting it when half of us are actually doing it? if people don't like it you revoke your membership simple.


----------



## Shady45

Have people set up a bank account solely for matched betting?


----------



## dmsknk

Shady45 said:


> Have people set up a bank account solely for matched betting?


I have yes, makes it a lot easier to manage your deposits and withdrawals


----------



## Fortunatus

small update just hit the £1000 profit mark  good times


----------



## M.Bison

I've used all the free bets on all the sites over the years

Is it worth me signingup to profit accumulator without being able to use the new member free bets ?


----------



## Fortunatus

M.Bison said:


> I've used all the free bets on all the sites over the years
> 
> Is it worth me signingup to profit accumulator without being able to use the new member free bets ?


you've signed up and used all the free bets... there's a whole lot of sing up offers I would be surprised if you've done even close to half of them. I would say its well worth signing up for mate. I'm making very steady good money at the moment and i've done most of the sign-ups moving onto reloads. It's impossible not to make profit mate


----------



## Madoxx

Ok, so my free ladbrookes £25 came in at over 5-1 ........ I now have 106 quid in my lad brookes account and nothing in bet fair. Quickest way to move it over to bet fair to carry on betting?


----------



## M.Bison

Fortunatus said:


> Nice one
> 
> I've done about 10 bookies free bets, al the main ones, bet 365, Ladbrokes, will hill etc
> 
> I'm an extreme sceptic by nature, even with an entire topic of people making money I still don't fully believe it works haha gonna give it a try though


----------



## noongains

Was going through the 10bet one, complete ball ache! Kept on winning on the bookies, complete outsider horses as well!

You got an updated spreadsheet Fortunatus?


----------



## Madoxx

Can you explain this;

Normal bet:

Bookie stake: 60

Bookie odds 2.5

Exchange odds: 2.36

Commision: 5%

At odds of 2.36 You could lay £64.94

Liability should be £88.32

If the Bookmaker Bet wins
your overall position will be £1.68

If the Exchange Lay wins
your overall position will be £1.69

Ok, so im going to make cash either way right???

How is this possible? If my bookie bet wins then its a £150 return, yet the lay and stake totals £153.26, so thats a loss surely? Is their calculator bugged?


----------



## dmsknk

Bookie wins £150- 60 stake = £90 - £88.32 = £1.68

Exchnage wins £64.94 - comission (im presuming 5%) = £3.25 = £61.69 - £60 (bookie loss) = £1.69

Yes you make money either way.

hope that helps

Im a bit disillusioned with PA at the minute, a lot of the advanced offers seem such a pain to complete, whethers thats terrible odds or stupidly high rollovers, or both at the same time, awkward bookies, combined with waiting for withdrawals to hit my bank.

Does anyone know the implications of Matched betting on mortgage applications and general credit ratings?


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> TheScam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled my money in 5 minutes last night on foxy bingo ! Deposit £25 get 500% bonus, walked away with £55.05
> 
> To balance it I did the same with my other account and lost £4 so not risk free but worth a go I think
> 
> 
> 
> You finished all the startups and advanced? or just dived in haha?
Click to expand...

No not finished them but I didnt have enough money in my account to lay anything, i've mostly got the big ones left to do. Thought I'd try the bingo ones, especially as theres rumour the terms may be changing soon. No wagering required at present on winnings



dmsknk said:


> Bookie wins £150- 60 stake = £90 - £88.32 = £1.68
> 
> Exchnage wins £64.94 - comission (im presuming 5%) = £3.25 = £61.69 - £60 (bookie loss) = £1.69
> 
> Yes you make money either way.
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> Im a bit disillusioned with PA at the minute, a lot of the advanced offers seem such a pain to complete, whethers thats terrible odds or stupidly high rollovers, or both at the same time, awkward bookies, combined with waiting for withdrawals to hit my bank.
> 
> Does anyone know the implications of Matched betting on mortgage applications and general credit ratings?


What makes you think there would be an implication on credit rating? Millions of people gamble, a lot gamble far more than you or I. I cant see it affecting your credit rating as long as you arent maxing out credit cards and overdrafts to do it?

I'm just under the £650 profit margin from two accounts. I spent 2 weeks on the first one solely then 2 weeks on the second one as i ran out of money and got annoyed using my main bank account. I've made £200 this week across the 2 accounts.

For those of you sceptical about the reload offers, to be fair its worth doing even just for a month to do all the signups. You put enough time into it theres £1k to be made easy in the first month from sign ups, AT LEAST. If you then dont want to continue, dont. Just take your profit and walk away - theres nothing tieing you into this you can quit when you want.

I must admit some of teh reloads ive looked at havent been worth it, however I've tried not to get distracted until ive done all the signups and got two big banks to play with.

I think youll find with the horse refunds, if you have 2 or 3 accounts you can bet on the same race and cover 3 different horses. That increases your chances of picking a 2nd place or winning horse what ever the offer might be. You wouldnt put al 3 accounts on the same horse for example.


----------



## chezzer

When I use the oddsmatcher software it only shows betfred and coral. Do you need to be platinum member to see the rest?


----------



## Fortunatus

chezzer said:


> When I use the oddsmatcher software it only shows betfred and coral. Do you need to be platinum member to see the rest?


I believe so mate betfred and coral are the free trial ones, type in oddsmonkey in google, there's free ones all over. although I don't think the odds are as live and have a delay



TheScam said:


> No not finished them but I didnt have enough money in my account to lay anything, i've mostly got the big ones left to do. Thought I'd try the bingo ones, especially as theres rumour the terms may be changing soon. No wagering required at present on winnings
> 
> What makes you think there would be an implication on credit rating? Millions of people gamble, a lot gamble far more than you or I. I cant see it affecting your credit rating as long as you arent maxing out credit cards and overdrafts to do it?
> 
> I'm just under the £650 profit margin from two accounts. I spent 2 weeks on the first one solely then 2 weeks on the second one as i ran out of money and got annoyed using my main bank account. I've made £200 this week across the 2 accounts.
> 
> For those of you sceptical about the reload offers, to be fair its worth doing even just for a month to do all the signups. You put enough time into it theres £1k to be made easy in the first month from sign ups, AT LEAST. If you then dont want to continue, dont. Just take your profit and walk away - theres nothing tieing you into this you can quit when you want.
> 
> I must admit some of teh reloads ive looked at havent been worth it, however I've tried not to get distracted until ive done all the signups and got two big banks to play with.
> 
> I think youll find with the horse refunds, if you have 2 or 3 accounts you can bet on the same race and cover 3 different horses. That increases your chances of picking a 2nd place or winning horse what ever the offer might be. You wouldnt put al 3 accounts on the same horse for example.


++ I don't know why people keep knocking it after the sign-ups, if you don't like it quit you're membership its not a contract, you've made around £1000 from a £17.99 membership fee. I personally have a spare few hours a day I don't mind playing around to earn a bit more cash when I need it


----------



## Prince Adam

Still waiting to read about how you can maintain the earnings from reloads once you have done all the sign ups.


----------



## Fortunatus

Prince Adam said:


> Still waiting to read about how you can maintain the earnings from reloads once you have done all the sign ups.


what do you mean how you maintain, you carry on doing the reload offers all the refund offers. its completely different to sign ups granted, but its still guaranteed money


----------



## TBWFC

Really been slacking the last week, last bet was about 3/4 days ago. I have got down the the bookmakers where the odds are very hard to find close matches etc. So finding it hard to get a good bet on to make minimal lose.

These are the current ones im doing then going to move on to reloads.
BWIN - This one is easy but I signed up wrong and have only just managed to get the bonus applied.
Vernons- I have done the bet but they are being really anal about details to let me withdraw my funds, so I am currently waiting for a letter from my bank.
Tonybet- Rolled this over finally and am waiting for confirmation on my details.
smartlivegaming- trying to find good odds for the free £20 bet ( cant do alot of bets such as horses, under over etc).

betathome - need to find good odds to try and roll it over.

10bet - just put the £400 in and not really looked at any matches yet.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Really been slacking the last week, last bet was about 3/4 days ago. I have got down the the bookmakers where the odds are very hard to find close matches etc. So finding it hard to get a good bet on to make minimal lose.
> 
> These are the current ones im doing then going to move on to reloads.
> BWIN - This one is easy but I signed up wrong and have only just managed to get the bonus applied.
> Vernons- I have done the bet but they are being really anal about details to let me withdraw my funds, so I am currently waiting for a letter from my bank.
> Tonybet- Rolled this over finally and am waiting for confirmation on my details.
> smartlivegaming- trying to find good odds for the free £20 bet ( cant do alot of bets such as horses, under over etc).
> 
> betathome - need to find good odds to try and roll it over.
> 
> 10bet - just put the £400 in and not really looked at any matches yet.


BWIN - I bet it wasn't you. a lot of people had troubles, infact some people report they don't honour the free bet all the time which is a p*sstake.

Vernons, I got gubbed instantly. Didn't even let me place my free bet

SmartLive can be a pain but there are good matches to be found. May have to wait for football season, or look late at night for MLS matches / concacaf internationals. I'm just placing the 5 x £20 bets to get the second £20 free bet. Not sure if its worth it, have to find really close odds to minimise the loss which as you can see isn't easy.


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> BWIN - I bet it wasn't you. a lot of people had troubles, infact some people report they don't honour the free bet all the time which is a p*sstake.
> 
> Vernons, I got gubbed instantly. Didn't even let me place my free bet
> 
> SmartLive can be a pain but there are good matches to be found. May have to wait for football season, or look late at night for MLS matches / concacaf internationals. I'm just placing the 5 x £20 bets to get the second £20 free bet. Not sure if its worth it, have to find really close odds to minimise the loss which as you can see isn't easy.


I agree I deffo signed up with the code and it was bwin not me. Thankfully in my qualifying bets I was making profit so not too bothered.

Vernons are really annoying cos I deposited about 400 odd pound (accidentally) and now I cant withdraw it untill my bank statement arrives in the post.

smartlive I will prob do tonight looking for high odds which are close together to make like £15 profit from the free bet.


----------



## Fortunatus

TBWFC said:


> I agree I deffo signed up with the code and it was bwin not me. Thankfully in my qualifying bets I was making profit so not too bothered.
> Vernons are really annoying cos I deposited about 400 odd pound (accidentally) and now I cant withdraw it untill my bank statement arrives in the post.
> 
> smartlive I will prob do tonight looking for high odds which are close together to make like £15 profit from the free bet.


bwin never gave me my free bet either, vernons I think I had to send some documents no biggie.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> small update just hit the £1000 profit mark  good times


£1000 in less than a month? My banks getting bigger by the day.


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> bwin never gave me my free bet either, vernons I think I had to send some documents no biggie.


Bwin I emailed and in the end they've said I just need to replace £45 bet for £15 then another £45 for another £15.
Vernons wont accept the following: Online phone bill, a printed bank statement from the bank or a payslip. All which have my proof of address etc on.


----------



## Madoxx

Think ill skip vernons then


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> £1000 in less than a month? My banks getting bigger by the day.


this is after I started my second account things have got a whole lot quicker



TBWFC said:


> Bwin I emailed and in the end they've said I just need to replace £45 bet for £15 then another £45 for another £15.Vernons wont accept the following: Online phone bill, a printed bank statement from the bank or a payslip. All which have my proof of address etc on.


some of them are complete ball aches considering most people are paperless in all bills now, I for one. I just had a letter from the bank with some updated T&C's or some random crap I keep to send else I have nothing


----------



## Prince Adam

I'm gonna wait for the footy season. 
Bring it on


----------



## TheScam

Prince Adam said:


> I'm gonna wait for the footy season. Bring it on


That mean your convinced now?


----------



## TBWFC

Fortunatus said:


> this is after I started my second account things have got a whole lot quicker
> 
> some of them are complete ball aches considering most people are paperless in all bills now, I for one. I just had a letter from the bank with some updated T&C's or some random crap I keep to send else I have nothing


Called them up at lunch. Still being anal about it. I said what if I cant get the document there response was "we will still need a document". Like WTF, at this moment in time I just want my deposit back I dont even care about the rest.


----------



## chezzer

Vernon



TBWFC said:


> Really been slacking the last week, last bet was about 3/4 days ago. I have got down the the bookmakers where the odds are very hard to find close matches etc. So finding it hard to get a good bet on to make minimal lose.
> 
> These are the current ones im doing then going to move on to reloads.
> BWIN - This one is easy but I signed up wrong and have only just managed to get the bonus applied.
> Vernons- I have done the bet but they are being really anal about details to let me withdraw my funds, so I am currently waiting for a letter from my bank.
> Tonybet- Rolled this over finally and am waiting for confirmation on my details.
> smartlivegaming- trying to find good odds for the free £20 bet ( cant do alot of bets such as horses, under over etc).
> 
> betathome - need to find good odds to try and roll it over.
> 
> 10bet - just put the £400 in and not really looked at any matches yet.


Vernon are a pain in the ass. I have £250 sitting in there and they have requested my documents but ive just moved out of student accomodation so my bank was still registered there but i wont be able to get mail from there no longer so i printed off a bank statement online, they better accept it or im ****ed!


----------



## TBWFC

chezzer said:


> Vernon
> 
> Vernon are a pain in the ass. I have £250 sitting in there and they have requested my documents but ive just moved out of student accomodation so my bank was still registered there but i wont be able to get mail from there no longer so i printed off a bank statement online, they better accept it or im ****ed!


didn't accept that from me, I tried going in to my bank to get one printed and stamped which they said they would accept, But my bank refused to stamp it said its against procedures etc.


----------



## Madoxx

> Vernon
> 
> Vernon are a pain in the ass. I have £250 sitting in there and they have requested my documents but ive just moved out of student accomodation so my bank was still registered there but i wont be able to get mail from there no longer so i printed off a bank statement online, they better accept it or im ****ed!


Cant you just bet it?

For example a £125 bet at Wolverhampton 14:55 picking horse Sarpech is 4.0 vs betfair 4.1 So bet 125 on Vernon and the Liability is 348. You'll loose £4.65 but assuming the horse looses then its 120 quid transfered from vernons into bet fair. Do that twice and youve lost a tenner, but all your money is now in betfair


----------



## TBWFC

Madoxx said:


> Cant you just bet it?
> 
> For example a £125 bet at Wolverhampton 14:55 picking horse Sarpech is 4.0 vs betfair 4.1 So bet 125 on Vernon and the Liability is 348. You'll loose £4.65 but assuming the horse looses then its 120 quid transfered from vernons into bet fair. Do that twice and youve lost a tenner, but all your money is now in betfair


Yer this is what I'm thinking of doing but A) you need alot of money in betfair and B.) you lose the free bet winnings from vernons.


----------



## Madoxx

> Yer this is what I'm thinking of doing but A) you need alot of money in betfair and B.) you lose the free bet winnings from vernons.


Not really, the free bet winnings are there your just moving them.

Yes you need some money but if you dont have it, move it over in smaller ammounts. £100 at a time


----------



## TBWFC

Madoxx said:


> Not really, the free bet winnings are there your just moving them.
> 
> Yes you need some money but if you dont have it, move it over in smaller ammounts. £100 at a time


What I'm saying is If I made a £15 profit. It costs me £5 to transfer £100 a time and I have £200 to transfer. In reality I only would have made £5 instead of £15 from the sign up offer.Obviously its fine if its last resort .


----------



## chezzer

My



Madoxx said:


> Cant you just bet it?
> 
> For example a £125 bet at Wolverhampton 14:55 picking horse Sarpech is 4.0 vs betfair 4.1 So bet 125 on Vernon and the Liability is 348. You'll loose £4.65 but assuming the horse looses then its 120 quid transfered from vernons into bet fair. Do that twice and youve lost a tenner, but all your money is now in betfair


my problem is my balance is shown as zero as my withdrawal is pending so i cant touch any of it. Good idea though, maybe thats what i will have to do if they dont accept my documents. Such a ball ache. Also if that horse wins the race i end up with about 700 in vernons that i cant touch!!


----------



## TBWFC

chezzer said:


> My
> 
> my problem is my balance is shown as zero as my withdrawal is pending so i cant touch any of it. Good idea though, maybe thats what i will have to do if they dont accept my documents. Such a ball ache. Also if that horse wins the race i end up with about 700 in vernons that i cant touch!!


you can go to withdrawel and cancel it mate.


----------



## TheScam

Anyone explain this? Just did the betbright offer with my primary account (already done on second account)

Backed a horse £30 at 2.7

Layed with £53.62 liability at 2.82 Expecting around a £2.60ish loss

The horse won. The bet returned 97.50 instead of £81, I lose 53.62 at the exchange. I'm up £13.88? From the qualifier?

I've just placed the free bet with 3.25 against 3.4 odds dropped from 3.7 just as I went to place it so got lucky with a minimal difference in odds. Looking at £19 ish profit, plus my qualifier that's £33 in total

Not sure how I ended up with a bigger return? The winning bet slip even says odds 2.7 so its not like I got enhanced odds somehow.


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> Anyone explain this? Just did the betbright offer with my primary account (already done on second account)
> 
> Backed a horse £30 at 2.7
> 
> Layed with £53.62 liability at 2.82 Expecting around a £2.60ish loss
> 
> The horse won. The bet returned 97.50 instead of £81, I lose 53.62 at the exchange. I'm up £13.88? From the qualifier?
> 
> I've just placed the free bet with 3.25 against 3.4 odds dropped from 3.7 just as I went to place it so got lucky with a minimal difference in odds. Looking at £19 ish profit, plus my qualifier that's £33 in total
> 
> Not sure how I ended up with a bigger return? The winning bet slip even says odds 2.7 so its not like I got enhanced odds somehow.


I've had this happen before, some bookies offer a % extra winning on you're first win or depending on what race you bet on,. it threw my mind for ages how it happened


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> Anyone explain this? Just did the betbright offer with my primary account (already done on second account)
> 
> Backed a horse £30 at 2.7
> 
> Layed with £53.62 liability at 2.82 Expecting around a £2.60ish loss
> 
> The horse won. The bet returned 97.50 instead of £81, I lose 53.62 at the exchange. I'm up £13.88? From the qualifier?
> 
> I've just placed the free bet with 3.25 against 3.4 odds dropped from 3.7 just as I went to place it so got lucky with a minimal difference in odds. Looking at £19 ish profit, plus my qualifier that's £33 in total
> 
> Not sure how I ended up with a bigger return? The winning bet slip even says odds 2.7 so its not like I got enhanced odds somehow.


Is betbright offering a different offer? Because I just check and the offer I got was that I got my £30 back if the bet lost.


----------



## TheScam

TBWFC said:


> Is betbright offering a different offer? Because I just check and the offer I got was that I got my £30 back if the bet lost.


I don't know? I got the free bet as well as the enhanced win. My first attempt at this my bet lost so maybe its changed I don't know


----------



## TBWFC

TheScam said:


> I don't know? I got the free bet as well as the enhanced win. My first attempt at this my bet lost so maybe its changed I don't know


Yer it changed  The original one was bet £30 and get it back as a cash bonus if it loses. So you only had to do one bet


----------



## Madoxx

Ok so just stuck another £400 in my betfair acc as was fed up fo waiting for money to come back. Ive now invested;

£555 - Betfair

£10 - 32 red

£30 Betbright

£50 betway

£5 Coral

£25 Ladbrookes

£5 Skybet

£10 Stan James

£25 Totesport

£50 William hill

*So total investing is now at £765*. I am waiting for 5 qualifying bets to come in then I can start using the free money. Current profit stands at £50.79.

Think the william hill is quite good, the advert says "William Hill free £50". So I found a cracking horse where I lost only 6p over the exchange......... so soon ill have their free £50 to spend.

In reality the whole process will net me around £42 profit, so quite a good profit off an hours work

However this was with a free £50, the free £5 just arent worth it. Ill get my head round the horse returns one day. I believe thats a good way to make


----------



## Madoxx

Quick question - if the bookes catch you, can they keep all your cash in the account? I have almost 700 in my betfair account.


----------



## Prince Adam

> Quick question - if the bookes catch you, can they keep all your cash in the account? I have almost 700 in my betfair account.


Never heard that happening. 
They do let you gamble away & then ban you before you qualify for the free bet tho on the reloads!!!


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Quick question - if the bookes catch you, can they keep all your cash in the account? I have almost 700 in my betfair account.


no they can't withhold you're money you're doing nothing illegal even if they did catch you its just frowned upon and they will limit you're bets or gub you. but they won't ever keep you're money.

and betfair exchange they make money even if you win every time with them, i'm not sure about the ins and outs but the 5% commission means they make money whether you win or not so you will never get banned from betfair, you might get limited on the sportsbook but never the exchange.


----------



## Madoxx

Anyone done foxybingo? cant find a guide


----------



## bottleneck25

Whats minimum people have started off with doing this


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Madoxx said:


> Ok so just stuck another £400 in my betfair acc as was fed up fo waiting for money to come back. Ive now invested;
> 
> £555 - Betfair
> 
> £10 - 32 red
> 
> £30 Betbright
> 
> £50 betway
> 
> £5 Coral
> 
> £25 Ladbrookes
> 
> £5 Skybet
> 
> £10 Stan James
> 
> £25 Totesport
> 
> £50 William hill
> 
> *So total investing is now at £765*. I am waiting for 5 qualifying bets to come in then I can start using the free money. Current profit stands at £50.79.
> 
> Think the william hill is quite good, the advert says "William Hill free £50". So I found a cracking horse where I lost only 6p over the exchange......... so soon ill have their free £50 to spend.
> 
> In reality the whole process will net me around £42 profit, so quite a good profit off an hours work
> 
> However this was with a free £50, the free £5 just arent worth it. Ill get my head round the horse returns one day. I believe thats a good way to make


haven't even read thread. So apologise. But you put in £400 to win £50 back?


----------



## Prince Adam

> haven't even read thread. So apologise. But you put in £400 to win £50 back?


Buying money


----------



## Madoxx

> haven't even read thread. So apologise. But you put in £400 to win £50 back?


Nah its not that simple, In total, ive registered 11 betting accounts and deposited money in each of them..... the more you do the more money it costs but the faster the return.

Ive spend out £765 so far, however if you add all my betting balances up they total £840, ive also qualified for a free £50 bet tomorrow and another £65 due in free bets over the next 48 hrs. These free bets should make me around £80. So when you combine it to what ive won so far ill be up around £160


----------



## Prince Adam

> Nah its not that simple, In total, ive registered 11 betting accounts and deposited money in each of them..... the more you do the more money it costs but the faster the return.
> 
> Ive spend out £765 so far, however if you add all my betting balances up they total £840, ive also qualified for a free £50 bet tomorrow and another £65 due in free bets over the next 48 hrs. These free bets should make me around £80. So when you combine it to what ive won so far ill be up around £160


11 sign up's & you're only up £160?? 
I'm sure someone is up 1k after a month, you must be doing something wrong


----------



## Madoxx

Sorry, ive registered with 11 betting websites.


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Madoxx said:


> Sorry, ive registered with 11 betting websites.


cheers for the explanation mate. £160 up is nice. What sort of time frame did that take? Could you see yourself doing this as a long term thing as long as it's available?


----------



## Prince Adam

> I am waiting for 5 qualifying bets to come in then I can start using the free money


Ah I see now, so potentially/roughly what would you be up in total after these?


----------



## Prince Adam

> Could you see yourself doing this as a long term thing as long as it's available?


I think after the initial sign ups which are easy, you then have to still keep big money in your accounts to leverage against further winnings thru reloads which I think are similar to the initial sign up offers but you have to bet the initial stake 5x rather than the initial once!


----------



## Madoxx

> cheers for the explanation mate. £160 up is nice. What sort of time frame did that take? Could you see yourself doing this as a long term thing as long as it's available?


I started doing this on Saturday evening, so tomorrow will be 5 days

(Edit, just made £11 off foxy bingo, so more like £170)



> I think after the initial sign ups which are easy, you then have to still keep big money in your accounts to leverage against further winnings thru reloads which I think are similar to the initial sign up offers but you have to bet the initial stake 5x rather than the initial once!


I intend to complete all the signups before holiday and enjoy myself out there with a few extra quid in the bank. This isnt a long term plan imo, just a few quid and a lot of email spam / text / phone calls!


----------



## noongains

^^ Any wagering requirements? Most seem to have stupidly high requirements before you can withdraw anything


----------



## TheScam

Madoxx said:


> Anyone done foxybingo? cant find a guide


Yea I have. Do you use PA? there is one on there, if not heres the text:

Only do one offer at a time from this list. When you've finished the offer, withdraw your balance and wait for them to email you with confirmation that the withdrawal has been approved (this will take several days). Once you've received that, you can safely redeposit and start another offer. If you don't take these precautions, it is very likely your accounts will be banned.

The best time to do these offers is between 1-5pm on weekdays. I.e. just avoid peak times.

Cassava have a lot of Bingo websites, all running the same software. We can use a special loophole to extract the welcome bonuses they offer. You are allowed an account with every Bingo site they run, so there are a LOT of bonuses to claim here.

Bingo offers are not risk free. There is every chance you will lose your deposit if you attempt an offer. However, the value is in your favour, which means the more offers you attempt, the more profit you will make on average over time. You absolutely should be attempting these offers, especially the top 5-10 on the list. These literally take 5 minutes to complete and can be a huge source of cash.

*How we do it*

With each website you'll create a new account and deposit based on the instructions below. They will credit you with a bonus, ranging from 200% to 500% of your deposit. What we need to do is spend the entire account balance on bingo tickets all at once. We max buy tickets in every room available until our account balance is at 0. The aim is to spend the entire balance before we start winning anything back from the games we have tickets for. Once we start to get winnings from the games we've purchased tickets for, we will not buy any more tickets (even if you have failed to spend the entire balance). At this point, wait for all the games you have tickets for to end and then withdraw your balance.

The reason we do it this way, is winnings from the games are immediately withdrawable, but bonus money is not withdrawable. The website will try to use your winnings BEFORE it will try to use your bonus money, so you don't want to ever buy tickets once you have winnings. Once we start getting winnings from the games, we will not buy any more tickets. At that point, you simply hope that you make enough from the winnings.

Avoid buying tickets on games with huge jackpots like the Pre-Buy daily games as your chance of winning anything is very very low. Only do this if you cannot spend your bonus fast enough. You should also avoid any rooms where the full house winnings are significantly less than the cost of buying the tickets (E.G don't spend £25 in tickets on one game if the full house prize is only £5. Bonus money ticket purchases don't count towards the full house so you're guaranteeing poor returns. Don't worry about this TOO much (the jackpots often don't update until the game is close to starting), just avoid spending huge amounts for poor returns).

Start by buying tickets on games that are around 3 minutes or more away from happening (to give you time to spend the full balance). Each time a game starts, a new timer starts counting down in its place and you can then buy tickets on those games too, so just keep cycling through looking for games with the aim to spend as much as possible.

Here's an example:
We deposit £30 with Foxy Bingo. They credit us a 500% bonus of £150, giving us a total balance of £180.
We start mass buying tickets in every room. Once we run out of rooms, we wait for the timers to reset to start buying tickets in the next round in each room.
We manage to get our balance down to around £20. However, at this point we get our first win of £15, bringing our balance up to £35.
At this point, it would be pointless to buy any more tickets, because the £20 bonus I had left would be less valuable than the £15 withdrawable cash I have. So from here we just wait for the games to play out.

You can decide yourself how much to deposit based on the number of rooms available. You want to deposit as much as possible but still be able to spend the full bonus amount. The below list contains suggestions based on past experience. Check each website to see how many rooms are available before you deposit, so you can guess how much to deposit.

When it comes to withdrawing, many will not allow you to withdraw unless you have £30 or more in your account. If you have less than this, simply make a deposit to get over the minimum and then withdraw right after.

Ive just had my withdrawal confirmed on foxy so I've signed up to the second one on the list. Deposited £20 and walked away with £27.39. Not bad for literally 5 minutes of buying tickets.

On my second account BWIN are still refusing to honour my bonus, so currently £10 down on that due to not getting good matches on qualifiers. Bit annoying but ive challenged them again. Got nothing to lose by keep arguing with them. Think its sly anyway that they dont honour it, its there mistake clearly because so many people are having the same problem.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> I started doing this on Saturday evening, so tomorrow will be 5 days
> 
> (Edit, just made £11 off foxy bingo, so more like £170)
> 
> I intend to complete all the signups before holiday and enjoy myself out there with a few extra quid in the bank. This isnt a long term plan imo, just a few quid and a lot of email spam / text / phone calls!


Why would you get texts and phone calls you can opt out of that.


----------



## Fortunatus

As above you can opt out of the spam texts, emails you want they give you loads of offers via email, I made a new email account for all my matched betting so it doesn't clog up my regular account, although you can make a sub-folder and set up some rules so all emails from betting sites automatically go into a separate folder. I've had no phone calls yet. even if you do decide to enjoy the sign up offers you're looking at around £1000 profit. I've had to spend a large chunk of my winnings so far which I vowed I wouldn't do but as soon as I got a good bank I'll hit to horse racing reloads and check-in how there are


----------



## Ukmeathead

> As above you can opt out of the spam texts, emails you want they give you loads of offers via email, I made a new email account for all my matched betting so it doesn't clog up my regular account, although you can make a sub-folder and set up some rules so all emails from betting sites automatically go into a separate folder. I've had no phone calls yet. even if you do decide to enjoy the sign up offers you're looking at around £1000 profit. I've had to spend a large chunk of my winnings so far which I vowed I wouldn't do but as soon as I got a good bank I'll hit to horse racing reloads and check-in how there are


What made you do that?


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> What made you do that?


booked a holiday :thumbup1: just couldn't resist anymore knowing the money is right there!


----------



## Madoxx

> booked a holiday :thumbup1: just couldn't resist anymore knowing the money is right there!


Whats the most profitable item at the moment? Is it horse racing refunds?


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Whats the most profitable item at the moment? Is it horse racing refunds?


I believe so, they have a lot of tennis, ashes all kinds of refunds, I think its just refunds in general is the way to go but you're better of reading the facebook group they have threads a lot of people chime in and you can get all the info you need there as I'm not experienced in refunds yet


----------



## nlc

Hi all. Made an account and bet on coral and won. Now I have one token free bet plus my money in the account if I was to bet now would it use my free bet or my money?

Also unsure wether I have the full £20 to bet at one go or two 10 bets


----------



## Madoxx

> Hi all. Made an account and bet on coral and won. Now I have one token free bet plus my money in the account if I was to bet now would it use my free bet or my money?


Theres a box usually to tick to use the free bet, did you watch the video?


----------



## Ukmeathead

> I believe so, they have a lot of tennis, ashes all kinds of refunds, I think its just refunds in general is the way to go but you're better of reading the facebook group they have threads a lot of people chime in and you can get all the info you need there as I'm not experienced in refunds yet


Saw in the big win thread that Jamie won £500 on a mug bet


----------



## dmsknk

> Saw in the big win thread that Jamie won £500 on a mug bet


But surely wouldnt have £500 profit, because you would lay it on the exchnage and lose a shed load too, otherwise it was just a gamble?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> But surely wouldnt have £500 profit, because you would lay it on the exchnage and lose a shed load too, otherwise it was just a gamble?


a lot of people place a £1 acca or so and loose the quid just for a bit of fun this is enough to be a mug bet, I guess it was an acca he won


----------



## dmsknk

> a lot of people place a £1 acca or so and loose the quid just for a bit of fun this is enough to be a mug bet, I guess it was an acca he won


Ahh, is that what you do?


----------



## TheScam

Think BWIN are refusing to budge on this payout debate.

I'd advise anyone to be careful using bwin, perhaps contact them before you palce any bets and confirm you are eligible for the offer. it seems even if you follow the correct link somehow you arent "opted in". I dont know why and obviously they wont tell me

One account they agreed to honour it, the other they didnt, despite wagering MORE than required to qualify.


----------



## josh__21

> Think BWIN are refusing to budge on this payout debate.
> 
> I'd advise anyone to be careful using bwin, perhaps contact them before you palce any bets and confirm you are eligible for the offer. it seems even if you follow the correct link somehow you arent "opted in". I dont know why and obviously they wont tell me
> 
> One account they agreed to honour it, the other they didnt, despite wagering MORE than required to qualify.


I had a problem with bwin too they offered to give me 2 £15 bets if i wager £45 2 times so a total of £90 took me nearly a week to get this


----------



## Madoxx

just placed me first horse refund, had a bet bright email of a special offer, let u know how it goes


----------



## Ukmeathead

> just placed me first horse refund, had a bet bright email of a special offer, let u know how it goes


Could you break down a horse refund for me?


----------



## Madoxx

Ok so the offer i was sent it this;









Terms are as follows; "Min bet £5. Max refund of £25. First placed bet. Applies to one bet per customer, per race. Win singles and win part of each way bets only. Free bet stakes do not qualify. Money back as a free bet. Cannot be used with other offers. Offer only available on 08/07/2015."

So I backed a horse in the 18:50 and 19:20 Race, and I laid the bets off. The 18:50 race looses me £3 and the 19:20 race looses me £1.73. So I am risking loosing a fiver on this.

If either horse comes second (Note I backed the second favourates) then BetBright covers my bet of £25. I then use this £25 as bonus money and each £20 would make around £17 profit.

So in effect im gambling £5 to possibly make £35


----------



## Madoxx

Ok, so based on the above the 18:50 horse came second and the 19:20 horse won. However the 18:50 horse didnt come second to the SP favourate so Ive just lost a fiver.

Tomorrow Paddy power are offering refunds of up to £50 if your horse comes second or third in the 2:40 pm race at newmarket - Get on this guys!!!!!!!!! Stick £50 on a horse thats 2nd favourate or poss third and lay the bet off.


----------



## Madoxx

Hah, opened a support ticket on the above, 18:50 and the rep didnt spot the mistake by the horse not loosing to the SP fav and has promised me the free bet, see below;


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Ahh, is that what you do?


some times yes I withdraw most of the money and leave a few quid in there lay an acca of have a few spins on roulette or something, I would rather loose a few quid then go through the hassle of laying and matching more bets


----------



## dmsknk

> some times yes I withdraw most of the money and leave a few quid in there lay an acca of have a few spins on roulette or something, I would rather loose a few quid then go through the hassle of laying and matching more bets


Fair enough, ballsed up this week, was rolling over the betathome offer and two of my bets weren't over 1,7 so i wasted my time!


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Ok, so based on the above the 18:50 horse came second and the 19:20 horse won. However the 18:50 horse didnt come second to the SP favourate so Ive just lost a fiver.
> 
> Tomorrow Paddy power are offering refunds of up to £50 if your horse comes second or third in the 2:40 pm race at newmarket - Get on this guys!!!!!!!!! Stick £50 on a horse thats 2nd favourate or poss third and lay the bet off.


glad you got you're first refund! I need to get on this but struggling for time at the minute I think I need to plan all my refund offers and write them down so I can quickly figure out what offer to do when, by the time I'm home search and mess about I'm too late


----------



## Madoxx

> glad you got you're first refund! I need to get on this but struggling for time at the minute I think I need to plan all my refund offers and write them down so I can quickly figure out what offer to do when, by the time I'm home search and mess about I'm too late


Every day theres a facebook post listing the most profitable. Just use that, get on the paddy power today


----------



## Madoxx

Cranked this up a notch

Currently have 6 bets out, 5 are fishing bets to either enable a free bet or a horse refund, the other is a profit bet based on yesterdays Horse refund which will either make me £23.80 or £23.85 dependant on result.

Accounts:

Ive now put in £1445 in total out of my own account to speed things up.

I have £643 being processed in withdrawl funds from bookies back to me

I have £173 In various betting accounts waiting to be spent

I have £872.99 out in todays bets, obviously these will come back making money. However current profit stands at £225.60


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Cranked this up a notch
> 
> Currently have 6 bets out, 5 are fishing bets to either enable a free bet or a horse refund, the other is a profit bet based on yesterdays Horse refund which will either make me £23.80 or £23.85 dependant on result.
> 
> Accounts:
> 
> Ive now put in £1445 in total out of my own account to speed things up.
> 
> I have £643 being processed in withdrawl funds from bookies back to me
> 
> I have £173 In various betting accounts waiting to be spent
> 
> I have £872.99 out in todays bets, obviously these will come back making money. However current profit stands at £225.60


good to hear, I got a whole load of pending withdrawals going on at the minute I'm going to hit this up thats what £125 of free bets today if they come in?


----------



## noongains

Not sure if its been mentioned but skybet horse refund @ 2.10 Newmarket if the favourite wins


----------



## Madoxx

> good to hear, I got a whole load of pending withdrawals going on at the minute I'm going to hit this up thats what £125 of free bets today if they come in?


£147


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> £147


nice lets hope you hit a few!


----------



## noongains

That was the first time i wanted a horse to actually win! it did, so a nice £25 free bet incoming + extra £5 with skybet club .


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Cranked this up a notch
> 
> Currently have 6 bets out, 5 are fishing bets to either enable a free bet or a horse refund, the other is a profit bet based on yesterdays Horse refund which will either make me £23.80 or £23.85 dependant on result.
> 
> Accounts:
> 
> Ive now put in £1445 in total out of my own account to speed things up.
> 
> I have £643 being processed in withdrawl funds from bookies back to me
> 
> I have £173 In various betting accounts waiting to be spent
> 
> I have £872.99 out in todays bets, obviously these will come back making money. However current profit stands at £225.60


Nice!! Do you think you can keep that up tho day in day out?


----------



## chezzer

Just had a close scare! used a £50 sign up on 138.com.

Layed the horse on betfair liability was around 250. Then went to back it on 138 and it wouldnt let me place a bet said that i needed to be logged in even though i already was! Spoke to a rep and apparently they were doing maintenance, no notice or anything!

Luckily i was able to cash out on betfair!


----------



## noongains

chezzer said:


> Just had a close scare! used a £50 sign up on 138.com.
> 
> Layed the horse on betfair liability was around 250. Then went to back it on 138 and it wouldnt let me place a bet said that i needed to be logged in even though i already was! Spoke to a rep and apparently they were doing maintenance, no notice or anything!
> 
> Luckily i was able to cash out on betfair!


Always BACK on bookies first my friend


----------



## chezzer

noongains said:


> Always lay on bookies first my friend


i dont lay on the bookies i back 

Yeh will be doing in future


----------



## Ukmeathead

> i dont lay on the bookies i back
> 
> Yeh will be doing in future


Happened to me a couple times aswell


----------



## josh__21

Would someone be able to put the list of bookies you can do bets to same adress on please. Looked through all 82 pages to find it must of missed it


----------



## Madoxx

Paddy Power £50 free bet if your horse is 2nd or 3rd in the 15:45 at Newmarket.

http://www.paddypower.com/bet/money-back-specials

Get on it, simply pick a horse and lay it off, now its a 20 horse race so im probably going to pick the favourate, put £50 on it and lay it off


----------



## Madoxx

> you do realise sharing that is what we pay for? they do ask that you don't post their content. on a side not how did the refunds go today get many of them?


Log out of the site then click on the links  they dont work

Im doing accounts in the morning, got £680 out on bets over night so will assess in the morn and update


----------



## Fortunatus

> Log out of the site then click on the links  they dont work
> 
> Im doing accounts in the morning, got £680 out on bets over night so will assess in the morn and update


ah i see  keep us updated i'll be interested to see how it went! I've got almost £1000 in withdrawals from various bookies i got a few more easy sign up offers to do then i'm hitting those refunds!


----------



## Madoxx

> ah i see  keep us updated i'll be interested to see how it went! I've got almost £1000 in withdrawals from various bookies i got a few more easy sign up offers to do then i'm hitting those refunds!


Got a wife? Partner friendly sites below; simply create a new user on your PC so you dont have to worry about cache clearing. Same IP address is ok as its your partner. Then cash these signups in  Thats my saturdays plans sorted 

10Bet
888 Sport
Bet365
Bet Bright
Betdaq
Betfair
Coral
Netbet
Paddy Power
Sky Bet
Unibet
William Hill


----------



## Madoxx

The above offers are worth £440 per partner


----------



## Jeffers1966

I've pretty much gone through all the offers now !

The way forward now seems to be getting round the football Acca's before the football season starts in August , seems flipping complex , anyone had a go at them yet ?


----------



## josh__21

> Got a wife? Partner friendly sites below; simply create a new user on your PC so you dont have to worry about cache clearing. Same IP address is ok as its your partner. Then cash these signups in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my saturdays plans sorted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10Bet
> 888 Sport
> Bet365
> Bet Bright
> Betdaq
> Betfair
> Coral
> Netbet
> Paddy Power
> Sky Bet
> Unibet
> William Hill


Thanks a lot will get some done over weekend


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Got a wife? Partner friendly sites below; simply create a new user on your PC so you dont have to worry about cache clearing. Same IP address is ok as its your partner. Then cash these signups in  Thats my saturdays plans sorted
> 
> 10Bet
> 888 Sport
> Bet365
> Bet Bright
> Betdaq
> Betfair
> Coral
> Netbet
> Paddy Power
> Sky Bet
> Unibet
> William Hill


yeah I already have a VPN and using a friends details so I can do every single offer again  this is what I'm currently doing, completed them all on my account, catching up on this one which when I have i'll have 2 accounts to hit the refunds on


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Laying at the bookies? I back at the bookies first then lay at the exchange is that the wrong way around?


no, do it the way you're doing it, the odds might change a little bit but its more risk free. some people have had it where their bookie bet has been declined and they've already layed on the exchange. all the guides say back at the bookie first then lay its much safer.


----------



## Shogun32

Hi Guys

this is a great thread. Thanks to those who have been a great help to the rest of us.

I am a complete newb when it comes to gambling. I messed up my second sign up offer as there was not enough money in the exchange to cover by lay bet. I thought I had place the bet but it lapsed. Anyway have now become a platinum member and am starting my third offer. Just placed bets. Checked the bet status at Betfair and it says unmatched is this correct.

Thanks,


----------



## Fortunatus

Shogun32 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> this is a great thread. Thanks to those who have been a great help to the rest of us.
> 
> I am a complete newb when it comes to gambling. I messed up my second sign up offer as there was not enough money in the exchange to cover by lay bet. I thought I had place the bet but it lapsed. Anyway have now become a platinum member and am starting my third offer. Just placed bets. Checked the bet status at Betfair and it says unmatched is this correct.
> 
> Thanks,


unmatched means the odds have changed to what you want, usually they will match over time, but you can up the odds a little bit and match it usually, just use trickybet on google calculator as you'll have different odds



Fortunatus said:


> unmatched means the odds have changed to what you want, usually they will match over time, but you can up the odds a little bit and match it usually, just use trickybet on google calculator as you'll have different odds





Shogun32 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> this is a great thread. Thanks to those who have been a great help to the rest of us.
> 
> I am a complete newb when it comes to gambling. I messed up my second sign up offer as there was not enough money in the exchange to cover by lay bet. I thought I had place the bet but it lapsed. Anyway have now become a platinum member and am starting my third offer. Just placed bets. Checked the bet status at Betfair and it says unmatched is this correct.
> 
> Thanks,


also on PA there is a section on matched & unmatched bets, read that it will explain a lot better than I can


----------



## Shogun32

Thanks Fortunatus

I think you were talking in another language lol. I have a lot to learn.

I will check this out on PA.


----------



## Fortunatus

Shogun32 said:


> Thanks Fortunatus
> 
> I think you were talking in another language lol. I have a lot to learn.
> 
> I will check this out on PA.


I gathered that as soon as I wrote it when you said you didn't know much about betting  yeah check it out its all explained in simple terms


----------



## Shogun32

Just went back to look at my bet in Betfair and it was gone and the money returned to my account.

Is this normal ?


----------



## Fortunatus

Shogun32 said:


> Just went back to look at my bet in Betfair and it was gone and the money returned to my account.
> 
> Is this normal ?


you must have clicked cancel unmatched bets or something, just do it again


----------



## ILLBehaviour

ok, so i've done a handful of the offers so far and have seen for myself that with out a doubt it works and i can also confirm that even if you know absolutely nothing about betting you can do it.

Thing thats bothering me most about this is the possibility i won't be able to withdraw my money out and i'll get asked to send in photo ID (which i don;t have at the moment). I could see this being a big problem on some of the bigger bets.


----------



## Shogun32

I don't think I did. Betfair have asked for id and I sent it yesterday maybe they will not let me bet until they clear me.

I have just placed the lay bet again and some is matched and some unmatched this time.


----------



## Shogun32

ILLBehaviour said:


> ok, so i've done a handful of the offers so far and have seen for myself that with out a doubt it works and i can also confirm that even if you know absolutely nothing about betting you can do it.
> 
> Thing thats bothering me most about this is the possibility i won't be able to withdraw my money out and i'll get asked to send in photo ID (which i don;t have at the moment). I could see this being a big problem on some of the bigger bets.


Betfair want photo id off me or I can not withdraw.


----------



## Madoxx

> Betfair want photo id off me or I can not withdraw.


Send a photo then


----------



## Shogun32

Madoxx said:


> Send a photo then


I did yesterday, mentioned in earlier post :whistling: I do not want to withdraw from bet fair anyway for sometime.

ILLBEHAVIOR- it might be a problem for you if you need to withdraw from other bookies.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

> Betfair want photo id off me or I can not withdraw.


if they ask me for photo ID then i won't be able to get my money out. I might have to test the water and try to make a small withdrawal.


----------



## Madoxx

> if they ask me for photo ID then i won't be able to get my money out. I might have to test the water and try to make a small withdrawal.


Why?


----------



## Shogun32

ILLBehaviour said:


> if they ask me for photo ID then i won't be able to get my money out. I might have to test the water and try to make a small withdrawal.


I didn't even try to make a withdrawal and they want id for proof of age. I can deposit ok that is ok it seems.

You need a lot of money in Betfair anyway, but you will want to take your winnings from the other bookies.

I withdrew from Coral with no id issues.


----------



## noongains

What do people think is the best way to go about this?

I have £125 in 'bonus' money in one of the bookies, this is my money lost in Betfair but won in the bookies using bonus money. Still have 4 more bets for later today so this might go even higher!

This was from a free £50 bonus, now from my point of view i don't wont to keep on loosing my money in betfair and winning in the bookies and it going to bonus money.. As they might just decide to void my bonus, cancel it or whatever (it has to be done in 7 days, £10 per bet max,half in multiples ,£800 wager requirements etc before it can be withdrawn). I bet on high odd horses and they still win!

Football odds etc seem to be terrible and will be loosing £1-3 per £10 bet just to get the money back across.


----------



## Madoxx

> What do people think is the best way to go about this?
> 
> I have £125 in 'bonus' money in one of the bookies, this is my money lost in Betfair but won in the bookies using bonus money. Still have 4 more bets for later today so this might go even higher!
> 
> This was from a free £50 bonus, now from my point of view i don't wont to keep on loosing my money in betfair and winning in the bookies and it going to bonus money.. As they might just decide to void my bonus, cancel it or whatever (it has to be done in 7 days, £10 per bet max,half in multiples ,£800 wager requirements etc before it can be withdrawn). I bet on high odd horses and they still win!
> 
> Football odds etc seem to be terrible and will be loosing £1-3 per £10 bet just to get the money back across.


Can you cash that £125 out?

If not how long until you can? how much do you have to spend?

Do you have spare money? If so I would pick a race like today, 2:10 fairview - theres 14 horses, favourate is 5.5, others are 5.5, 6, 6, 6.5 - this tells me bookies aint got a clue who will win, so pick the shittest, I would go for grapevine, if you look at his card in his last 7 races he hasnt won. Best he has come was second.


----------



## noongains

Madoxx said:


> Can you cash that £125 out?
> 
> If not how long until you can? how much do you have to spend?
> 
> Do you have spare money? If so I would pick a race like today, 2:10 fairview - theres 14 horses, favourate is 5.5, others are 5.5, 6, 6, 6.5 - this tells me bookies aint got a clue who will win, so pick the shittest, I would go for grapevine, if you look at his card in his last 7 races he hasnt won. Best he has come was second.


Nope, can not cash out as its bonus money. Wagering requirements are £800 with a lot of other terms, like £10 max per bet.

I just do not want to keep on transferring my money from bet fair to go to the bookies and them having to class it as bonus. Already had one bookies void my bonus during use and another only allow SP bets which is pointless from a match betting point of view.

I might just bet it out and just reach the wagering requirements and not match bet. At worst i will be like £40-50 down total of my own money if i loose.


----------



## ILLBehaviour

im just looking at some of the advanced offers and a lot of them require you to place like 10x £50 bets to get a free £50 bet and then theres another where you have to place £900 worth of bets, don't know if its just me but these don't really seem worth the time or the effort and I don;t think theres much of a return on your investment either considering the amount of outlay.


----------



## noongains

ILLBehaviour said:


> im just looking at some of the advanced offers and a lot of them require you to place like 10x £50 bets to get a free £50 bet and then theres another where you have to place £900 worth of bets, don't know if its just me but these don't really seem worth the time or the effort and I don;t think theres much of a return on your investment either considering the amount of outlay.


Try some of the horse refunds instead if you haven't yet, seems to be a lot on for today


----------



## ILLBehaviour

> Try some of the horse refunds instead if you haven't yet, seems to be a lot on for today


ill have to have a look into it, have no idea what the horse refunds are. Just done the william hill casino offer though and in less than 2 minutes £20 up.


----------



## noongains

ILLBehaviour said:


> ill have to have a look into it, have no idea what the horse refunds are. Just done the william hill casino offer though and in less than 2 minutes £20 up.


I get emails most days for some sort of refund. Did my first the other day if the favorite won your bet got refunded , not guaranteed the free bet but for the small potential loss for a up to £25 free bet its worth it.


----------



## Madoxx

Ive picked a few horses today for the refunds, biggest issue I have is that the horses I picked are around 7.0 - 9.0 in value so its costing me almost 300 quid per go to lay them off


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Ive picked a few horses today for the refunds, biggest issue I have is that the horses I picked are around 7.0 - 9.0 in value so its costing me almost 300 quid per go to lay them off


Are the refunds looking pointless then unless your minted?


----------



## Madoxx

Ukmeathead said:


> Are the refunds looking pointless then unless your minted?


I would avoid refunds until you can afford it, stick to the signup offers, and dont spend the profit, keep playing with it. On day 1, I made 40 quid in a day. Today ive made about a ton, the more you have the easier it is to get more


----------



## Madoxx

Talk about jumping through hoops........ I put £245 into this account, and have taken out £143 without issue. My bets came in today and now I have another £500 to withdraw and they send this.........

Dear xxxxxx,

We are contacting to notify you that your account has been sanctioned for security reasons. Please note that you may not notice any difference depending on what products/services you have historically used with us.
This precautionary measure has been taken as part of our ongoing efforts in maintaining the legitimate use of our site.

We will need you to provide the following documents for security reasons:
(all images need to be photo-captured, showing all edges of the document in question in clear detail)

- A valid photo ID such as a driver's license, national ID or passport
- Front and back copies of your credit card used to deposit into your William Hill account. You have to cover the middle eight (8) digits of your credit card number in the front and the CVV2 or the last 3 digits at back of your credit card.
- A proof of address issued within the past six months (e.g. a utility bill or bank statement)
- Proof of ownership for the payment method used to deposit the funds. This may be a screenshot of the 'My Account' section of your e-wallet showing your name and account number/e-wallet ID

Please forward all of the following by e-mail to [email protected] as attachments in .JPEG format.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Talk about jumping through hoops........ I put £245 into this account, and have taken out £143 without issue. My bets came in today and now I have another £500 to withdraw and they send this.........
> 
> Dear xxxxxx,
> 
> We are contacting to notify you that your account has been sanctioned for security reasons. Please note that you may not notice any difference depending on what products/services you have historically used with us.
> This precautionary measure has been taken as part of our ongoing efforts in maintaining the legitimate use of our site.
> 
> We will need you to provide the following documents for security reasons:
> (all images need to be photo-captured, showing all edges of the document in question in clear detail)
> 
> - A valid photo ID such as a driver's license, national ID or passport
> - Front and back copies of your credit card used to deposit into your William Hill account. You have to cover the middle eight (8) digits of your credit card number in the front and the CVV2 or the last 3 digits at back of your credit card.
> - A proof of address issued within the past six months (e.g. a utility bill or bank statement)
> - Proof of ownership for the payment method used to deposit the funds. This may be a screenshot of the 'My Account' section of your e-wallet showing your name and account number/e-wallet ID
> 
> Please forward all of the following by e-mail to [email protected] as attachments in .JPEG format.


What c**ts, how much you made in total over all profit since you started?


----------



## Madoxx

Ukmeathead said:


> What c**ts, how much you made in total over all profit since you started?


Ive done as they asked, just find it mental that they are happy to TAKE £245 off my card without any ID or f**k all yet when I ask for them to put money onto my card they question it.

This evening I was £615 up, I intend to be around £800 with tomorrows plans.


----------



## Ukmeathead

That's some nice cash how much are you averaging daily?


----------



## Madoxx

Depends how keen you are, tomorrow i have planned the following;

Bet365 Mobile - 50
Bet Victor - 25
Sportsbook 138 - 50
Sportsbook Tonybet - 10 ish
Smart Live Gaming - 20
Matchbook - 10
Bwin - 30
Netbet Mobile - 10

So I intend on registering with 8 companies and placing 8 bets and of course laying them off. Ill then use the 8 free bets to profit. The free bets on the 8 accounts will come too £205 of which I expect to get around £175 back on. So I estimate this will take me 2.5 hrs tomorrow, or perhaps 3. Either way, not a bad hourly rate.

Bonus: Im in work tomorrow on overtime too, so will take laptop and get paid to do it


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Madoxx said:


> Depends how keen you are, tomorrow i have planned the following;
> 
> Bet365 Mobile - 50
> Bet Victor - 25
> Sportsbook 138 - 50
> Sportsbook Tonybet - 10 ish
> Smart Live Gaming - 20
> Matchbook - 10
> Bwin - 30
> Netbet Mobile - 10
> 
> So I intend on registering with 8 companies and placing 8 bets and of course laying them off. Ill then use the 8 free bets to profit. The free bets on the 8 accounts will come too £205 of which I expect to get around £175 back on. So I estimate this will take me 2.5 hrs tomorrow, or perhaps 3. Either way, not a bad hourly rate.
> 
> Bonus: Im in work tomorrow on overtime too, so will take laptop and get paid to do it


I keep meaning to get on this. But can't seem to set aside the time because it seems complex lol.


----------



## Madoxx

Trevor McDonald said:


> I keep meaning to get on this. But can't seem to set aside the time because it seems complex lol.


I had the same problem, but its def worth it


----------



## josh__21

Anyone done favourit £50 free bet am having a nightmare with them cos of there daft betting markets you after use it on wish i wouldnt of done it now.


----------



## bauhaus

Madoxx said:


> I would avoid refunds until you can afford it, stick to the signup offers, and dont spend the profit, keep playing with it. On day 1, I made 40 quid in a day. Today ive made about a ton, the more you have the easier it is to get more


Fair play mate. What's your secret lol?. Had quite a few selections again yesterday and just one refund, which basically covered my qualifying losses.

Think I need to re-evaluate how I do these refunds.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> I had the same problem, but its def worth it


Do you read the facebook group much? Alot of people make insane money


----------



## Madoxx

Avoid all the facebook and horse refunds until youve done the signups. Horse refunds involve sticking £50 on horses and laying off the bets at around £300 a race. Hoping your horse comes second etc...... to hit a £25 free bonus. You can get that £25 free bonus by simply signing up with other sites. Its faster money.

I dont have the time or bank roll to sit on facebook like they do. Your talking about 5k sat in betfair comming up to raceday to make any decent cash.

One word of advice though, if you do 138.com, make sure you Loose, do not win. I am having a nightmare getting my money out of them. They have rejected my ID 3 times now, firstly for being a scan of my drivers license and not a photo, secondly for poor quality photo, now they have rejected as not send from original email account used to setup the account. Basically they are finding any exscuse not to pay me out.


----------



## noongains

When i start a second account, i am going to avoid all of the bigger reward ones other than bet365 as they have all been a massive hassle.

I am still trying to salvage money back from 'winner' and all for the sake of a £50 free bet. I am gambling it at the minute as matched betting it with the terms of the bonus overall would make me be at a loss anyway.

Still waiting on over £200 back from 10bet, another bigger reward one that was not worth it.


----------



## josh__21

> When i start a second account, i am going to avoid all of the bigger reward ones other than bet365 as they have all been a massive hassle.
> 
> I am still trying to salvage money back from 'winner' and all for the sake of a £50 free bet. I am gambling it at the minute as matched betting it with the terms of the bonus overall would make me be at a loss anyway.
> 
> Still waiting on over £200 back from 10bet, another bigger reward one that was not worth it.


Am going to end up with a loss from favourit. Will avoid the harder ones in future lesson learned


----------



## Madoxx

Superlenny is a dick, I deposited £100 and they awarded a £50 bonus, bet won and came in at £330 - now the entire £330 is classed as bonus money and not my money until either:

I spend £750 more there or cash out with out their initial bonus, so would cash out 220, loosing 110.

f**k it, ive chucked the whole 330 on a bet at 3.5, it cost me over a grand to lay the bet off and either way win or loose im down £35. If the bet wins ill then have to spend another £420 to get the money out with another huge layoff bet.


----------



## noongains

Madoxx said:


> Superlenny is a dick, I deposited £100 and they awarded a £50 bonus, bet won and came in at £330 - now the entire £330 is classed as bonus money and not my money until either:
> 
> I spend £750 more there or cash out with out their initial bonus, so would cash out 220, loosing 110.
> 
> f**k it, ive chucked the whole 330 on a bet at 3.5, it cost me over a grand to lay the bet off and either way win or loose im down £35. If the bet wins ill then have to spend another £420 to get the money out with another huge layoff bet.


Welcome to my world! I cashed out over 200, without ever touching the bonus money due to the requirements and the possibility of them voiding the bonus (money from betfair to me).

Like i said earlier i am not going to touch another big reward one.


----------



## Madoxx

Little update, £731.89 up, more plans for tomorrow


----------



## Ukmeathead

How many weeks work has that took you? I've been at it two week's and have no where near that.


----------



## josh__21

> Superlenny is a dick, I deposited £100 and they awarded a £50 bonus, bet won and came in at £330 - now the entire £330 is classed as bonus money and not my money until either:
> 
> I spend £750 more there or cash out with out their initial bonus, so would cash out 220, loosing 110.
> 
> f**k it, ive chucked the whole 330 on a bet at 3.5, it cost me over a grand to lay the bet off and either way win or loose im down £35. If the bet wins ill then have to spend another £420 to get the money out with another huge layoff bet.


Should start a list of sites that aint worth the hassle like this one


----------



## sneeky_dave

FUUKING favorit!! Taken me ages get my money off them due to their shiite matches!


----------



## Madoxx

> How many weeks work has that took you? I've been at it two week's and have no where near that.


So far im on day 9, I go on holiday a week sunday so on Wednesday morning Im stopping and withdrawing everything, this gives them 8 full working days to give me back my money before hols. I have 2 days to get to a grand


----------



## dmsknk

Done a few more offers tonight, bwin, titanbet and betclic. Is anyone doing many reloads?


----------



## chezzer

spent all day today on it and made a nice £300


----------



## dmsknk

> spent all day today on it and made a nice £300


Nice, on which offers?


----------



## Madoxx

Lost £300 today, my lay bet didnt get matched and i didnt check it


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Lost £300 today, my lay bet didnt get matched and i didnt check it


Ouch!!!


----------



## IC1

Madoxx said:


> Lost £300 today, my lay bet didnt get matched and i didnt check it


That's brutal mate. Lesson learned though, never leave the Lay bets sitting as unmatched. If they aren't matched in seconds either change the odds or cancel.

At least if you always place the Betfair bets first, you have the option to cancel within 60 seconds if not matched, without worrying about the bookie bet already being placed.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> That's brutal mate. Lesson learned though, never leave the Lay bets sitting as unmatched. If they aren't matched in seconds either change the odds or cancel.
> 
> At least if you always place the Betfair bets first, you have the option to cancel within 60 seconds if not matched, without worrying about the bookie bet already being placed.


Pretty sure it doesn't always let you cancel tho, and it's always better to bet at the bookies first before placing your lay which you can lose.


----------



## dmsknk

> Lost £300 today, my lay bet didnt get matched and i didnt check it


Ah man! thats a pain, everyone makes mistakes though. Im sure youll have it back in a few weeks!


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Lost £300 today, my lay bet didnt get matched and i didnt check it


brutal mate! as everyone else has said really I never leave until I've seen my bets match a risk I'm never going to take! lesson learned


----------



## J**

I've made a massive mistae doing the super lenny sign up, now got £650 stuck in the bonus account and have to wager £750 on odds over 1.6 and not horses. Don't help either that their odds are sh!t which means I've lost around £100 I think from this.

First mistake but lesson learnt


----------



## sneeky_dave

Definatley seems important to highlight how vital it is to use odds that will 100% end up back in betfair when doing these £50 free bets.......I got stung by FAVORit and regretted every painful minute battling to get my cash back, what a ball ache


----------



## Ukmeathead

All my bets end back with the bookies lmao


----------



## dmsknk

> All my bets end back with the bookies lmao


Its because a lot of these lesser bookies odds are terrible arent they, you can struggle to get anything over 2.0 sometimes


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> I've made a massive mistae doing the super lenny sign up, now got £650 stuck in the bonus account and have to wager £750 on odds over 1.6 and not horses. Don't help either that their odds are sh!t which means I've lost around £100 I think from this.
> 
> First mistake but lesson learnt


I got stuck before and had no money left in the exchange or bank to roll it over so had to clench my bum and place a footy bet, luckily it came in. on this really naff bookies I always go for super high odds making sure they never win


----------



## ILLBehaviour

think ill do a few more offers then knock this on the head, the bigger bonus's and a lot of the advanced offers want you to keep rolling money over and playing through silly amounts for what imo is little reward.

I'm also worried they will ask me for photo id to withdraw my money, this at the moment would be a problem for me.

Got to admit though it has been a bit of fun and i've enjoyed it though i've got to admit i still have no real great understanding of betting.


----------



## IC1

Ukmeathead said:


> Pretty sure it doesn't always let you cancel tho, and it's always better to bet at the bookies first before placing your lay which you can lose.


Where's the benefit to placing bookie bet first? The odds change far less on the bookies.

You can usually always 'Cash out' of incorrect bets for a loss of a few pennies on Betfair.


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Where's the benefit to placing bookie bet first? The odds change far less on the bookies.
> 
> You can usually always 'Cash out' of incorrect bets for a loss of a few pennies on Betfair.


If you place the bookies bet first then there isn't enough money in the exchange your screwed, exchange first, bookies second


----------



## IC1

sneeky_dave said:


> If you place the bookies bet first then there isn't enough money in the exchange your screwed, exchange first, bookies second


which is another reason why I'm arguing you should place the Betfair lay bet first. Ukmeathead is the one suggesting otherwise.


----------



## Madoxx

> I've made a massive mistae doing the super lenny sign up, now got £650 stuck in the bonus account and have to wager £750 on odds over 1.6 and not horses. Don't help either that their odds are sh!t which means I've lost around £100 I think from this.
> 
> First mistake but lesson learnt


Complete it in a few steps, place a 200 quid bet on football, just checked now and theres a 1.98 vs a 2.06 - your going to loose 12 quid....... do this process 4 times and your down around 40-45 quid but you will hit their target of £750 and cash out


----------



## Madoxx

Managed two of the bingo offers last night whilst on nights - made £163 profit off them combined

Edit: - just logged in, seems I still have a few more bingo games running, so that £163 is currently £258 profit


----------



## Ukmeathead

Anyone given then casino offers ago?


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Managed two of the bingo offers last night whilst on nights - made £163 profit off them combined
> 
> Edit: - just logged in, seems I still have a few more bingo games running, so that £163 is currently £258 profit


what bingo ones are these? I don't one of them I think but took ages to complete


----------



## Madoxx

Bought in with £100 on both Fabulous bingo and Jackpot joy. Fabulous bingo made me £63.58 and Jackpot joy is still playing and im up £279



> Anyone given then casino offers ago?


They scare me, its all about having the power to walk away when you loose


----------



## sneeky_dave

> which is another reason why I'm arguing you should place the Betfair lay bet first. Ukmeathead is the one suggesting otherwise.


I was agreeing


----------



## dmsknk

> I was agreeing


Its because if you lay first and then the bookie odds chnage and it ends up being not worthwhile, youve lost your liability, as opposed to just your bookie stake or free bet which tend to be lower than the liability


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Bought in with £100 on both Fabulous bingo and Jackpot joy. Fabulous bingo made me £63.58 and Jackpot joy is still playing and im up £279
> 
> They scare me, its all about having the power to walk away when you loose


I know it's a shame half of the people on PA start to gamble and recoup losses.


----------



## Madoxx

All done, cashing out now, gives them 7 days to pay me all my cash back 


Invested into Betting accounts4795.3Returned to my account from bookies£ 1,692.53Awaiting return£ 2,431.82Currently in bookies£ 0.00Currently in betfair£ 1,741.00   Profit £1,070.05


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nice!! Are you going to be smashing it hard when your back off your holiday?


----------



## chezzer

just wiped out 360 in my betfair. Now gotta wait a few days for a withdrawal


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Its because if you lay first and then the bookie odds chnage and it ends up being not worthwhile, youve lost your liability, as opposed to just your bookie stake or free bet which tend to be lower than the liability


You can always lay against a bookies change.......some bookies only allow certain amounts to be bet etc.

It's easier to cash out a lay and re do it, you can't cancell the bookies bet ever


----------



## Madoxx

Ive spoke to mum and dad and they are going to open me up a bank account in their name, so will do all signups again


----------



## chezzer

Madoxx said:


> Ive spoke to mum and dad and they are going to open me up a bank account in their name, so will do all signups again


Greedy bastard!! ....... Im doing in my girlfriends name too 

Do they live in the same home?


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Bought in with £100 on both Fabulous bingo and Jackpot joy. Fabulous bingo made me £63.58 and Jackpot joy is still playing and im up £279
> 
> They scare me, its all about having the power to walk away when you loose


currently taking on the fabulous bingo offer, did you just have to wait for each game before buying tickets, must of taken some time? i can't see an option to buy in for x amount of games ahead?


----------



## Madoxx

chezzer said:


> Greedy bastard!! ....... Im doing in my girlfriends name too
> 
> Do they live in the same home?


Nope, seperated



Fortunatus said:


> currently taking on the fabulous bingo offer, did you just have to wait for each game before buying tickets, must of taken some time? i can't see an option to buy in for x amount of games ahead?


Took me about 4 hrs of constantly buying tickets. Be carefull tho cos some tickets are £6 for the table and the jackpot is 50p.......


----------



## chezzer

Im about to tie the day up after this 8 ocock at killlarney.. Got back from work at half 3 and got straight on it. Net profit for today is 360 so far without this last race. So addictive!


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Nope, seperated
> 
> Took me about 4 hrs of constantly buying tickets. Be carefull tho cos some tickets are £6 for the table and the jackpot is 50p.......


I thought so, better get to it, though I had a few spins on the slot game, hit a bonus round and won £130! tidy little bonus whilst i spend the night wagering, signing up for jackpot joy now too, you can buy those in bulk ?


----------



## Madoxx

> I thought so, better get to it, though I had a few spins on the slot game, hit a bonus round and won £130! tidy little bonus whilst i spend the night wagering, signing up for jackpot joy now too, you can buy those in bulk ?


Yep, fill your boots with that, i simply bought loads and went to bed


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Yep, fill your boots with that, i simply bought loads and went to bed


did you only buy 75 ball tickets as they said?


----------



## Madoxx

Fortunatus said:


> did you only buy 75 ball tickets as they said


Yup, I bought plenty of them too 

The fabulous one i just kept spending on anything as theres very few rooms


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Im about to tie the day up after this 8 ocock at killlarney.. Got back from work at half 3 and got straight on it. Net profit for today is 360 so far without this last race. So addictive!


Sign ups or reloads?


----------



## Madoxx

I think the reloads are a load of s**t. Has anyone actually made decent coin from a reload or a refund bet. The site advertises £2k income per month capabilities, no chance 

Do the signups, get out imo


----------



## chezzer

Ukmeathead said:


> Sign ups or reloads?


Signups

Ended up 500 in profit, Ill sleep well tonight


----------



## chezzer

Bet fair is getting there!


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> I think the reloads are a load of s**t. Has anyone actually made decent coin from a reload or a refund bet. The site advertises £2k income per month capabilities, no chance
> 
> Do the signups, get out imo


I must admit some of the reloads look difficult, the refunds i can see money to be made if 3/4 bookies have refunds on the same race (usually do) and multiple races a day, you put it on a few horses and i guess chances are you'll get a refund for each race. at a glance it looks difficult to make money but then lots of people are doing it full time earning thousands so its clearly possible. at the moment i've done sign-ups on one account now doing a mates and soon starting the mrs, plan on offering other mates £150 to set me up an account give me all there details i'll use and control everything and close the account when i'm done


----------



## MrGRoberts

> I think the reloads are a load of s**t. Has anyone actually made decent coin from a reload or a refund bet. The site advertises £2k income per month capabilities, no chance
> 
> Do the signups, get out imo
> 
> lol your clueless. reloads are amazing.


----------



## Madoxx

Explain pls?


----------



## Ukmeathead

You need a big bank for them 4-7k minimum to be able to get everything done every month to make 2k, been speaking to Jamie privately on Facebook


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> Yup, I bought plenty of them too
> 
> The fabulous one i just kept spending on anything as theres very few rooms


Made about £150 on the bingo offers last night, Jackpot joy I couldn't win jack ended up loosing £20 some how



Ukmeathead said:


> You need a big bank for them 4-7k minimum to be able to get everything done every month to make 2k, been speaking to Jamie privately on Facebook


in reality a 4k bank to make 2k a month isn't bad. clearly you need to put some work into it but for 2k a month it would be a scam if it was handed to you for nothing!


----------



## Big_Me

Soon after I became platinum member on PA my work imposed horrendous internet restrictions meaning I can't do my matched betting in work time. gutted! I work long hours and will struggle to do it at home but will try.

There's been a couple of decent card game offers lately bet £10 get £10 free on betfair, up £26 and £28 on both of them, wouldn't have known about the offers if I hadn't signed up for PA. Even ticking over with £50 - £100 EW is good enough as far as I'm concerned.

Obviously you get out what you put in, but doing approx. 50 hour weeks in work I've not really got much time for matched betting now I can't do it in work. No where near through all the sign up offers so i'll just plod on as and when I can. It's worth reading the PA fb statuses and comments too, tho a lot of the jargon goes over my head still ha


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Made about £150 on the bingo offers last night, Jackpot joy I couldn't win jack ended up loosing £20 some how
> 
> in reality a 4k bank to make 2k a month isn't bad. clearly you need to put some work into it but for 2k a month it would be a scam if it was handed to you for nothing!


Definitely 100% agree that's why I'm saving every penny, got 3-4 account's I can do sign ups with aswell.


----------



## LGM

Wow need to try this. I don't gamble but this doesn't even seem like gambling to me!


----------



## Fortunatus

LGM said:


> Wow need to try this. I don't gamble but this doesn't even seem like gambling to me!


its not gambling at all because essentially you're not risking a penny and you know the outcome before the event even happens


----------



## Big_Me

@Fortunatus, whilst if you get everything right technically you are not risking anything bar a few pence to activate free bets, we've seen time and time again in this thread alone examples of people losing money not getting their lay bets matched or putting money on the wrong thing etc. There is risk involved with casino bets too. but like I say theoretically there's no risk involved if all is done correctly, you're just risking doing it wrong ha.


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> @Fortunatus, whilst if you get everything right technically you are not risking anything bar a few pence to activate free bets, we've seen time and time again in this thread alone examples of people losing money not getting their lay bets matched or putting money on the wrong thing etc. There is risk involved with casino bets too. but like I say theoretically there's no risk involved if all is done correctly, you're just risking doing it wrong ha.


that's no risk then. you can mess anything up if you do it wrong! if you do it correctly and follow instructions apart from casino offers small risk but generally no risk


----------



## sneeky_dave

> @Fortunatus, whilst if you get everything right technically you are not risking anything bar a few pence to activate free bets, we've seen time and time again in this thread alone examples of people losing money not getting their lay bets matched or putting money on the wrong thing etc. There is risk involved with casino bets too. but like I say theoretically there's no risk involved if all is done correctly, you're just risking doing it wrong ha.


That's the outcome of people being a mong, not the outcome of a bet/gambling going against them


----------



## Big_Me

It's a matter of semantics I guess, there's no risk if you do it right, but there's a risk you'll do it wrong... as has happened time and time again!


----------



## Fortunatus

Big_Me said:


> It's a matter of semantics I guess, there's no risk if you do it right, but there's a risk you'll do it wrong... as has happened time and time again!


the same with absolutely everything in life!


----------



## josh__21

Has anyone seen that betfair exchane premium charge. Got a message i dont after pay anything yet but says it can be up to 20% of profits on exchange


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Has anyone seen that betfair exchane premium charge. Got a message i dont after pay anything yet but says it can be up to 20% of profits on exchange


How does that work? They take 5% of everything anyway


----------



## Fortunatus

josh__21 said:


> Has anyone seen that betfair exchane premium charge. Got a message i dont after pay anything yet but says it can be up to 20% of profits on exchange


may be a hoax email I've never heard of it


----------



## josh__21

It was on my account part on betfair exchange.

Betfair charges a Commission on your net winnings on a market. Some customers may also have to pay a premium charge if their account is in profit, their total charges are less than 20% of gross profits and they bet in more than 250 markets.


----------



## josh__21

Thats what it said then had a breakdown of my charges


----------



## Ukmeathead

Got to be bollack when does the charges come in? They will lose too much custom if true


----------



## dmsknk

> Got to be bollack when does the charges come in? They will lose too much custom if true


The 20% premium thing is true, I got an email about it, s**t myself thinking i was going to have to pay it and then if you look on your account it shows how much youll pay and its 0, still dont really understand it as I stopped caring when I saw I didnt have to pay anything.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> The 20% premium thing is true, I got an email about it, s**t myself thinking i was going to have to pay it and then if you look on your account it shows how much youll pay and its 0, still dont really understand it as I stopped caring when I saw I didnt have to pay anything.


Well I think I will ditch betfair when I get the email, 20% is alot and would eat in to people's profit.


----------



## Fortunatus

Ukmeathead said:


> Well I think I will ditch betfair when I get the email, 20% is alot and would eat in to people's profit.


can't see them ever doing it, there are so many other exchanges, some already offering less than the 5% they charge


----------



## Fortunatus

‌@Madoxx you tried any of the other bingo offers yet?


----------



## Madoxx

nah im on hold till august now mate


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> ‌@Madoxx you tried any of the other bingo offers yet?


I'm tempted to try them, how much do you ned to deposit?


----------



## Madoxx

> I'm tempted to try them, how much do you ned to deposit?


100


----------



## dmsknk

Made £48 on 2 casino offers tonight, easy money


----------



## Fortunatus

Madoxx said:


> nah im on hold till august now mate


ah ok, I don't know if you had amazing luck or I had crap luck done another bingo offer last night ended up £24 down from it.! might miss these for now


----------



## dmsknk

> ah ok, I don't know if you had amazing luck or I had crap luck done another bingo offer last night ended up £24 down from it.! might miss these for now


Donmt know about you but im alsop leaving some of the advanced signups for when the new season starts. got stung on the bet at home and ended up making a big loss after rolling over.


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Donmt know about you but im alsop leaving some of the advanced signups for when the new season starts. got stung on the bet at home and ended up making a big loss after rolling over.


yes I'm holding out on a lot of offers that just seem to irritating to do whilst there's no good football on.


----------



## dmsknk

> yes I'm holding out on a lot of offers that just seem to irritating to do whilst there's no good football on.


Aye, thats the advice James on the forum seems to be giving. You done any horse refunds or acca refunds yet?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Aye, thats the advice James on the forum seems to be giving. You done any horse refunds or acca refunds yet?


I keep meaning to but I think I need a whole Saturday or event day to do it on and work it out as a lot of the refunds you get a free bet on the next race or such I just haven't had the time at the moment which is annoying I'm desperate to give it a go


----------



## dmsknk

> I keep meaning to but I think I need a whole Saturday or event day to do it on and work it out as a lot of the refunds you get a free bet on the next race or such I just haven't had the time at the moment which is annoying I'm desperate to give it a go


Aye same. Looking forward to the football acca's prsonally, need to get mugging. I dont understand mugging when they suggest use low odds that are big favourites, if you keep winning though surely the bookies wouldnt be happy about that, irrespective of the fact theres no offer involved?


----------



## Fortunatus

dmsknk said:


> Aye same. Looking forward to the football acca's prsonally, need to get mugging. I dont understand mugging when they suggest use low odds that are big favourites, if you keep winning though surely the bookies wouldnt be happy about that, irrespective of the fact theres no offer involved?


it doesn't matter if you keep winning, this could happen in reality anyway, a mug bet is just a common bet on a big event that most punters would make, regardless of who wins. betting in the indian 3rd division on 2.5 goals or more, isn't something you're regular joe down the pub is going to bet on, so just bet on big events. I tend to just put a quid acca on this is classed as a mug bet as I cant be bothered betting/laying etc and loose like 50p anyway I would rather loose the quid have a few acca's with a chance to win £1000's more exciting for me


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Aye same. Looking forward to the football acca's prsonally, need to get mugging. I dont understand mugging when they suggest use low odds that are big favourites, if you keep winning though surely the bookies wouldnt be happy about that, irrespective of the fact theres no offer involved?


They also suggest picking a team and just betting on them every week regardless of odds.


----------



## chezzer

Avoid netbet! Bonus winnings have to be rolled over 6 times!


----------



## Fortunatus

chezzer said:


> Avoid netbet! Bonus winnings have to be rolled over 6 times!


pick high enough odds that the fvcker doesn't win, a lot of them need to be rolled over


----------



## sneeky_dave

> Avoid netbet! Bonus winnings have to be rolled over 6 times!


Before doing an offer check that there are frequent good matches before getting stuck.


----------



## josh__21

Would you say profit accumulator is worth signing up to of you done most of the sign up offers


----------



## Fortunatus

josh__21 said:


> Would you say profit accumulator is worth signing up to of you done most of the sign up offers


id say so there are a lot more sign up offers than you'd think. even if you signed up for a month do the offers you want and leave


----------



## josh__21

Signed up yesterday and did a free casino offer and made £50 so made my money back and more in about 15 mins of been signed up. Will take a proper look today


----------



## ILLBehaviour

just completed the bet365 offer, took me about £1000 of my own money to complete it but came out about £380 up. very pleased with this, just waiting to withdraw my money from the bookies now, finished with about £870 in there as most of the rollover bets kept winning.


----------



## dmsknk

My plan for the next few weeks is to mug all of the main bookies in anticpation for the new season and also to start horse reloads.


----------



## J**

the horse reloads in my opinion is where the money is at!

I've done a fair few now and made some great money on them


----------



## dmsknk

> the horse reloads in my opinion is where the money is at!
> 
> I've done a fair few now and made some great money on them


Thats good to know, how many do you do a day? It looks like quite a big bank is required.


----------



## SickCurrent

Is this chit really a path to free money or are some of you cvnts really bookies in disguise?


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Is this chit really a path to free money or are some of you cvnts really bookies in disguise?


Bookies mate I wouldn't trust a word anyone has said on here!!! Only messing it's not free money because you do have to put a little effort into it sometimes. But it's like anything else in life you get back what you put in


----------



## Ukmeathead

> the horse reloads in my opinion is where the money is at!
> 
> I've done a fair few now and made some great money on them


What do you class as great money then? Already hit 1k profit the weekend on to other account's shortly rinse and repeating 5times will have a bank around 5-7k easy fingers crossed.


----------



## J**

I have a small bank in reality to what is needed but only betting on a couple of races made over £100


----------



## Ukmeathead

> I have a small bank in reality to what is needed but only betting on a couple of races made over £100


How much do you reckon you could have made with a decent bank.


----------



## Fortunatus

SickCurrent said:


> Is this chit really a path to free money or are some of you cvnts really bookies in disguise?


I don't think there would be 39 pages of comments if it was a load of rubbish  its genuinely real once you do the first few offers it makes complete sense how you can take advantage of offers


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> I have a small bank in reality to what is needed but only betting on a couple of races made over £100


I'm dying to try refunds but am I right you need the full day as most of them offer you a free bet on the next race if x horse looses etc? you cant just place you're bets, sleep and wake up with free ones?


----------



## TheScam

I am back! I've been on holiday so been off the scene for a couple weeks. How's everyone's profits looking?!

I've made about £300 from 2 weeks of this month. I think I am going to take all my money from my second account and put it in my main one for next month and get on the reloads and the offers that require a bigger bank.

Need to make some serious money next month as my car's just had brakes done and service - £500


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> I am back! I've been on holiday so been off the scene for a couple weeks. How's everyone's profits looking?!
> 
> I've made about £300 from 2 weeks of this month. I think I am going to take all my money from my second account and put it in my main one for next month and get on the reloads and the offers that require a bigger bank.
> 
> Need to make some serious money next month as my car's just had brakes done and service - £500


going good completed most of the easy sign-ups on my second account, now i have my third account ready to start just deposited £1000 into it plan on getting all the again easy sign up's completed taking about £500-700 profit. a lot of the advanced ones i'm not going to bother with unless i have time, a lot of rolling over or multiple bets before you get the free bets.

so I plan on using all 3 accounts on refunds and reloads after i've completed this, 3 accounts on refunds is going to be some good profits i think as i can bet on multiple horses in each race thus 3x more likely to get a refund (that's my thinking)


----------



## noongains

Sky bet doing £10 free on races this week for any one not in the know!

https://www.skybet.com/lp/go-racing-yorkshire

Just done the first one, got the free bet + an extra £10 on top with best odds guaranteed. First time i was happy it won on the bookies.


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> Sky bet doing £10 free on races this week for any one not in the know!
> 
> https://www.skybet.com/lp/go-racing-yorkshire
> 
> Just done the first one, got the free bet + an extra £10 on top with best odds guaranteed. First time i was happy it won on the bookies.


yea this looks a good one

one tip, if the odds are s**t try the place market


----------



## noongains

TheScam said:


> yea this looks a good one
> 
> one tip, if the odds are s**t try the place market


Yeah , will be doing that one all week. Easy money if you have more than one account.

Just got 90 free spins at bgo, £22 up and see you later!

I have been dabbling with trading odds on betfair, only really small stakes to test the waters. Nice to have £1 regardless of the outcome, next step is bigger stakes.


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> I am back! I've been on holiday so been off the scene for a couple weeks. How's everyone's profits looking?!
> 
> I've made about £300 from 2 weeks of this month. I think I am going to take all my money from my second account and put it in my main one for next month and get on the reloads and the offers that require a bigger bank.
> 
> Need to make some serious money next month as my car's just had brakes done and service - £500


funny enough my car is booked in for its service Monday and my break pad lights have just come on. bmw as well. I'll challenge you to you're £500 bill. was thinking about booking myself a new tattoo then this b0llocks happens


----------



## TheScam

> funny enough my car is booked in for its service Monday and my break pad lights have just come on. bmw as well. I'll challenge you to you're £500 bill. was thinking about booking myself a new tattoo then this b0llocks happens


Ouch, good luck with that! I left my brakes too long so ended up warping the disc so both pads and discs needed doing.

Didn't have any luck with corals free bingo last night unfortunately, going to do the sky race bets all week though


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> Ouch, good luck with that! I left my brakes too long so ended up warping the disc so both pads and discs needed doing. Didn't have any luck with corals free bingo last night unfortunately, going to do the sky race bets all week though


I expect bad news for myself, cars and me just never get along and can always guarantee a massive bill. what sky race bets?


----------



## TheScam

> I expect bad news for myself, cars and me just never get along and can always guarantee a massive bill. what sky race bets?


Yea same. The bet £20 get £10 free Yorkshire racing offer that someone linked earlier


----------



## Fortunatus

TheScam said:


> Yea same. The bet £20 get £10 free Yorkshire racing offer that someone linked earlier


I'll look into it! I really need to get my head down to recoup some of my losses for the car


----------



## Fortunatus

Has anyone else set up an account in their Mrs's name or a women's name? She set up new bank etc for me to start doing with hers too I don't know if its just coincidence but I've been asked for documents on 4/5 sites of signed up to so far. ones that on mine and my mates account I haven't. reckon they are more cautious with women as they don't gamble as often? it's a right pain in the ass!

Betfred let me deposit then blocked me before i could even place a qualifying bet!


----------



## bottleneck25

Fortunatus said:


> Has anyone else set up an account in their Mrs's name or a women's name? She set up new bank etc for me to start doing with hers too I don't know if its just coincidence but I've been asked for documents on 4/5 sites of signed up to so far. ones that on mine and my mates account I haven't. reckon they are more cautious with women as they don't gamble as often? it's a right pain in the ass!
> 
> Betfred let me deposit then blocked me before i could even place a qualifying bet!


betfred Did this with me was well pissed off i couldnt be arsed doing it after that


----------



## Fortunatus

bottleneck25 said:


> betfred Did this with me was well pissed off i couldnt be arsed doing it after that


I know i'm half minded to withdraw and not bother, then coral have blocked me and my initial £5 won so i got £9.55 stuck in there, complete ball ache going to have a night of sending sh1t off to them tomorrow


----------



## jonjo9

You fellows understand the accas? Easy as pie. Do 888sport ACCA club too, easy £25 free bet a week


----------



## Ukmeathead

> You fellows understand the accas? Easy as pie. Do 888sport ACCA club too, easy £25 free bet a week


Still haven't tried them, can you give me a quick breakdown of accas


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> I know i'm half minded to withdraw and not bother, then coral have blocked me and my initial £5 won so i got £9.55 stuck in there, complete ball ache going to have a night of sending sh1t off to them tomorrow


Maybe they have tracked your I.P address if your using the same computer? try using your phone on 3g? or use a proxy/VPN?

with regards to the horse racing refunds only bet365 require you to be on it all day but your fine if you know the race times to check the results.

WH you could place all in the morning.

saturday is the big day anyway because it's the CH4 racing so around 7 races to back


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> Maybe they have tracked your I.P address if your using the same computer? try using your phone on 3g? or use a proxy/VPN?
> 
> with regards to the horse racing refunds only bet365 require you to be on it all day but your fine if you know the race times to check the results.
> 
> WH you could place all in the morning.
> 
> saturday is the big day anyway because it's the CH4 racing so around 7 races to back


no I already have a VPN and clear cookies/cache between each account so there's no problem there, maybe its just a coincidence I don't know.

ah ok I work 7.30-4.30 so have no chance to check anything at work all gambling sites are blocked at work. Saturdays I always seem to be busy so never get a chance to do these refunds which is frustrating me as I have 3 separate accounts I could use now


----------



## jonjo9

Accas - there are spreadsheets on the PA Facebook. Choose 4 games at different times for a fourfold for instance and type in the back and lay odds onto the sheet- different times because you sequentially lay your bets if your acca is winning.

As soon as one of the choices loses you stop laying because you've lost the stake at the bookie but laid enough to cover the loss at the exchange.

If you have one loss and it comes to the last leg, you can either not lay it and hope to get the refund if it wins or you can over lay just enough so that if it wins you lose your liability but get profit in the refund, or if it loses you profit anyway.

If you have two losers, it's over.

Titanbet do £10 refund on a single loser in a 4fold, 10bet do the same but £50 refund. WH do a £50 refund on a single loser in a 6fold. A bit more difficult to find matches but good value.

If you chose odds below 2 then you've got roughly 40% chance of having a single loser.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> Accas - there are spreadsheets on the PA Facebook. Choose 4 games at different times for a fourfold for instance and type in the back and lay odds onto the sheet- different times because you sequentially lay your bets if your acca is winning. As soon as one of the choices loses you stop laying because you've lost the stake at the bookie but laid enough to cover the loss at the exchange. If you have one loss and it comes to the last leg, you can either not lay it and hope to get the refund if it wins or you can over lay just enough so that if it wins you lose your liability but get profit in the refund, or if it loses you profit anyway. If you have two losers, it's over. Titanbet do £10 refund on a single loser in a 4fold, 10bet do the same but £50 refund. WH do a £50 refund on a single loser in a 6fold. A bit more difficult to find matches but good value. If you chose odds below 2 then you've got roughly 40% chance of having a single loser. Clear as mud?


surely the odds keep changing so when you come to lay you're next match the odds are completely different? I don't understand the profit whats the profit on these the refunds or what? can you write a mock 4 fold acca bet ? I looked into this but looked confusing as hell


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> no I already have a VPN and clear cookies/cache between each account so there's no problem there, maybe its just a coincidence I don't know.
> 
> ah ok I work 7.30-4.30 so have no chance to check anything at work all gambling sites are blocked at work. Saturdays I always seem to be busy so never get a chance to do these refunds which is frustrating me as I have 3 separate accounts I could use now


while your at work mate go sit on the toilet for 10 mins, download the apps to your phone and jobs a goodun'

works a treat for me I've been doing the skybet offer all week so far from my mobile, it is slightly tedious having to switch between website with the calculator and apps for betting but it's still easily done.


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> while your at work mate go sit on the toilet for 10 mins, download the apps to your phone and jobs a goodun'
> 
> works a treat for me I've been doing the skybet offer all week so far from my mobile, it is slightly tedious having to switch between website with the calculator and apps for betting but it's still easily done.


I work in a lab, no phones or anything come into the unit its a barrier unit so impossible!


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> I work in a lab, no phones or anything come into the unit its a barrier unit so impossible!


ahh okay.

could always try the WH one? has to be placed on your mobile but refund as a free bet up to £25 if your horse comes 2nd. place them in the morning before work? or the night before?

think stan james offer somthing similar and ladbrokes £25 free bet if your horse wins at odds of 4.0 or above. these are all only on the feature races that get posted by PA each day and the CH4 racing


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> ahh okay.
> 
> could always try the WH one? has to be placed on your mobile but refund as a free bet up to £25 if your horse comes 2nd. place them in the morning before work? or the night before?
> 
> think stan james offer somthing similar and ladbrokes £25 free bet if your horse wins at odds of 4.0 or above. these are all only on the feature races that get posted by PA each day and the CH4 racing


i'll look into it cheers, is the WH only on 1 particular race during the day then?


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> i'll look into it cheers, is the WH only on 1 particular race during the day then?


usually they do 2 a day but around 7 on a saturday

I usually try to back fav/2nd fav hit 2 out of 4 so far


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> i'll look into it cheers, is the WH only on 1 particular race during the day then?


posted from the FB today

Horse Racing Refunds Wednesday

Information on how to do these offers can be found here:http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/horse-racing-refunds/

=============================
Bet365 £50 on the featured race free bet. This must be on a horse at or above 5.0. Valid for 15:50 at Lingfield and 17:45 at Leicester. Instructions here: http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/bet365-horse-refunds/.

http://www.bet365.com/&#8230;/horse-ra&#8230;/feature-race-4-to-1-offer/

This is a great offer when you find good matches which generally there are, but need to be logged in after each race to see if you have won.

=============================
Betfair £25 free bet if your horse wins the 15:10 at Bath with a starting price of 4.0 or above. (The horse must have odds of 4.0 when the race STARTS to qualify).

Another good offer but don't lay it off in betfair exchange, use smarkets or similar

=============================
Betfred/Totesport £25 free bet if your horse comes 2nd in the TO BE ANNOUNCED.

http://www.betfred.com/promotions/Sports

Similar the the WH offer

=============================
Betbright £25 free bet if your horse comes 2nd in the 19:00 at Naas and the 17:45 at Leicester.

https://www.betbright.com/

Similar the the WH offer


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Accas - there are spreadsheets on the PA Facebook. Choose 4 games at different times for a fourfold for instance and type in the back and lay odds onto the sheet- different times because you sequentially lay your bets if your acca is winning.
> 
> As soon as one of the choices loses you stop laying because you've lost the stake at the bookie but laid enough to cover the loss at the exchange.
> 
> If you have one loss and it comes to the last leg, you can either not lay it and hope to get the refund if it wins or you can over lay just enough so that if it wins you lose your liability but get profit in the refund, or if it loses you profit anyway.
> 
> If you have two losers, it's over.
> 
> Titanbet do £10 refund on a single loser in a 4fold, 10bet do the same but £50 refund. WH do a £50 refund on a single loser in a 6fold. A bit more difficult to find matches but good value.
> 
> If you chose odds below 2 then you've got roughly 40% chance of having a single loser.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Sound's like a lot of work for little profit


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> posted from the FB today
> 
> Horse Racing Refunds Wednesday
> 
> Information on how to do these offers can be found here:http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/horse-racing-refunds/
> 
> =============================
> Bet365 £50 on the featured race free bet. This must be on a horse at or above 5.0. Valid for 15:50 at Lingfield and 17:45 at Leicester. Instructions here: http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/bet365-horse-refunds/.
> 
> http://www.bet365.com/&#8230;/horse-ra&#8230;/feature-race-4-to-1-offer/
> 
> This is a great offer when you find good matches which generally there are, but need to be logged in after each race to see if you have won.
> 
> =============================
> Betfair £25 free bet if your horse wins the 15:10 at Bath with a starting price of 4.0 or above. (The horse must have odds of 4.0 when the race STARTS to qualify).
> 
> Another good offer but don't lay it off in betfair exchange, use smarkets or similar
> 
> =============================
> Betfred/Totesport £25 free bet if your horse comes 2nd in the TO BE ANNOUNCED.
> 
> http://www.betfred.com/promotions/Sports
> 
> Similar the the WH offer
> 
> =============================
> Betbright £25 free bet if your horse comes 2nd in the 19:00 at Naas and the 17:45 at Leicester.
> 
> https://www.betbright.com/
> 
> Similar the the WH offer


ah so a lot of them are in the late afternoon anyway, decent


----------



## jonjo9

It's not that much work at all. 10bet - find four decent matches, put the odds on the spreadsheet. Choose those four on 10bet and select accumulator on the betslip. You're done there. Lay the first match on the exchange. If your back wins, lay the second. If the lay wins, don't lay the next two maybe three games.

The odds do change a bit but much less so than horses. You choose strong favourites, hence odds less than 2 is ideal. I've generally found that the lay odds have decreased but it could go the other way. It's pennies though.

I'll walk you through one this evening when I get home from work if you like.

Also, you can get a refund a day on a lot of the bookies so there's enormous potential but you do need a big bank to cover your lays. If the £50 acca wins then your return at the bookie would be seversl hundreds.


----------



## noongains

After my complete nightmare with winner.co.uk , due to the terms of the offer i didn't want to keep moving money from betfair over to them.

I got all but £10 over and left it at that, gambled the rest and my last bet won which made the wagering requirements but I didn't meet the multiples part of it so i thought they would either void the money or not allow me to withdraw it. Tried yesterday to withdraw , got it today, £53+. But definitely not worth the headache it caused!


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> It's not that much work at all. 10bet - find four decent matches, put the odds on the spreadsheet. Choose those four on 10bet and select accumulator on the betslip. You're done there. Lay the first match on the exchange. If your back wins, lay the second. If the lay wins, don't lay the next two maybe three games. The odds do change a bit but much less so than horses. You choose strong favourites, hence odds less than 2 is ideal. I've generally found that the lay odds have decreased but it could go the other way. It's pennies though. I'll walk you through one this evening when I get home from work if you like. Also, you can get a refund a day on a lot of the bookies so there's enormous potential but you do need a big bank to cover your lays. If the £50 acca wins then your return at the bookie would be seversl hundreds


that would be good I think lots of us would find that useful! I didn't realize you could earn that much I assumed like refunds it is around £25 profit which seems a lot of work for small return. but anything 50+ sounds worth it to me


----------



## J**




----------



## Fortunatus

messed up quote?


----------



## J**

jonjo9 said:


> It's not that much work at all. 10bet - find four decent matches, put the odds on the spreadsheet. Choose those four on 10bet and select accumulator on the betslip. You're done there. Lay the first match on the exchange. If your back wins, lay the second. If the lay wins, don't lay the next two maybe three games. The odds do change a bit but much less so than horses. You choose strong favourites, hence odds less than 2 is ideal. I've generally found that the lay odds have decreased but it could go the other way. It's pennies though. I'll walk you through one this evening when I get home from work if you like. Also, you can get a refund a day on a lot of the bookies so there's enormous potential but you do need a big bank to cover your lays. If the £50 acca wins then your return at the bookie would be seversl hundreds.


Only thing I worry about is I work shifts and I worry I can't get to my phone to lay off the next leg of the acca.

and needing access to the spreadsheet would be a nightmare at work because I'd only have my phone which I imagine it won't be accessible from?


----------



## Fortunatus

J** said:


> Only thing I worry about is I work shifts and I worry I can't get to my phone to lay off the next leg of the acca.
> 
> and needing access to the spreadsheet would be a nightmare at work because I'd only have my phone which I imagine it won't be accessible from?


suppose you could write it all on a notes app and update later on


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> messed up quote?


yeah mate dunno what happened nothing I wrote has gone on there lol


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> Has anyone else set up an account in their Mrs's name or a women's name? She set up new bank etc for me to start doing with hers too I don't know if its just coincidence but I've been asked for documents on 4/5 sites of signed up to so far. ones that on mine and my mates account I haven't. reckon they are more cautious with women as they don't gamble as often? it's a right pain in the ass!
> 
> Betfred let me deposit then blocked me before i could even place a qualifying bet!


Havent had too many problems. One site wanted documentation and betvictor instantly gubbed me. Other than that, pretty much the same


----------



## J**

Fortunatus said:


> suppose you could write it all on a notes app and update later on


think you need the spreadsheet though as it works out the stakes for you depending on the new odds at the time of placing the next leg


----------



## jonjo9

Sorry don't get too excited - the profit is in the refund which varies between £10-50 depending on the bookie. I meant you need a lot of money in your exchange to cover the lays.

But £50 is on the higher end of the scale for signups and you love sign ups? If you could do the equivalent of one £50 sign up offer a day for the entire football season that would be a nice was of cash, right?

It takes maybe ten minutes to set up the acca then some two minutes a match after that. I think it's good value, much much better than hoping your long shot horse comes 2nd to the SP fav...


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> It's not that much work at all. 10bet - find four decent matches, put the odds on the spreadsheet. Choose those four on 10bet and select accumulator on the betslip. You're done there. Lay the first match on the exchange. If your back wins, lay the second. If the lay wins, don't lay the next two maybe three games. The odds do change a bit but much less so than horses. You choose strong favourites, hence odds less than 2 is ideal. I've generally found that the lay odds have decreased but it could go the other way. It's pennies though. I'll walk you through one this evening when I get home from work if you like. Also, you can get a refund a day on a lot of the bookies so there's enormous potential but you do need a big bank to cover your lays. If the £50 acca wins then your return at the bookie would be seversl hundreds.


Id be interested in this too. I need to sit and have another look at it but I think the spreadsheet I had before was wrong as it didn't seem to allow for free bets. I wanted to start using my free bets on accas to get practice.

Another tip - though don't take this as definite I may just have been very lucky, but -

Sometimes, especially horses, you find a good match. Say 5.0 back odds and 5.2 lay odds, then when you go to lay it you see it fluctuating with not much value and sometimes it goes up to something silly like 13. I have found if you just manually override the odds and put your stake, and type in the odds 5.2 (or maybe go 5.4/5.6 to be safer) it does, more often than not, match at those odds. As soon as money goes back into the market yours will match, so even if you don't ever see the odds go back down to 5.2 because they move so quick, you can get those odds. Its working well for me on this sky bet offer with the horses


----------



## J**

I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!

I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> Sorry don't get too excited - the profit is in the refund which varies between £10-50 depending on the bookie. I meant you need a lot of money in your exchange to cover the lays. But £50 is on the higher end of the scale for signups and you love sign ups? If you could do the equivalent of one £50 sign up offer a day for the entire football season that would be a nice was of cash, right? It takes maybe ten minutes to set up the acca then some two minutes a match after that. I think it's good value, much much better than hoping your long shot horse comes 2nd to the SP fav...


yes £50 sounds good, what sort of bank are we talking? I have around £2000 to play with, was hoping to spread this over a couple of accounts, it sounds better than signing up and wagering/rolling over every offer


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!
> 
> I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!


snap, literally easy money and I like that you get the free bet instantly so you can do it all there and not have to come back later or at a specific time.

Also, my race yesterday was void because the horse was a non-runner but had already placed the free bet and they honoured it. £8.50 profit with no qualifying loss


----------



## TheScam

Just doing the titanbet deal. Did the sign up and made £30, now doing the mobile reload. Place 10 x £10 bets and get a free £10 bet. You can do this 7 x a month. Not massive money but you can make at least £5 from each £10 free bet (minus the qualifying losses) and they seem to match very well with smarkets. I've just done 5 in the space of 5 minutes for horses this evening, each one making about 20-30p loss. If you get good matches this is well worth a few minutes work, throw some arbs in there so you make money even on the qualifiers and you are laughing.


----------



## dmsknk

How much mugging is everyone doing?


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Just doing the titanbet deal. Did the sign up and made £30, now doing the mobile reload. Place 10 x £10 bets and get a free £10 bet. You can do this 7 x a month. Not massive money but you can make at least £5 from each £10 free bet (minus the qualifying losses) and they seem to match very well with smarkets. I've just done 5 in the space of 5 minutes for horses this evening, each one making about 20-30p loss. If you get good matches this is well worth a few minutes work, throw some arbs in there so you make money even on the qualifiers and you are laughing.


Arbs?? Really should do some more studying on some of the stuff you can do with matched betting.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Arbs?? Really should do some more studying on some of the stuff you can do with matched betting.


SOrry, its a term that profit accumulator use to describe a bet where the lay odds are lower than the back odds. These bets make a profit regardless of the outcome, but theres a mention that bookies don't like these kind of bets - I don't know how they would know you are doing them though...


----------



## jonjo9

Okay just some quick selections for a 10bet 4fold accumulator. The stake is £50, if ONE leg loses then you get the refund. If two or more from the first three selections lose, you lose your stake minus what you will have won from the exchange.


19:30:0022/07/15Maccles v BuryBury02:00:0023/07/15Panama v MexicoMexico18:00:0023/07/15IFK Goteborg v Slask WrolawGote19:30:0024/07/15Sint Truiden v Club BurggeBrugge

Basically, with 10bet 3 out of your four selections need to be at 1.6 odds or greater and you can only bet on match odds. I set the filter on the oddsmatcher to reflect this (select advanced oddsmatcher if you're with PA, or just set it up using the options on oddsmonkey if you're with them). You can select your own matches. Select the required amount and add them to your betslip and select multiples or accumulator, fourfold, whatever it is on your bookie.

So, once you have the matches chosen take a note of them and add them to your spreadsheet (you can get the sheet on the PA facebook page. I use the Accas and Perms v7 sheet). Type in the odds and the total bet amount too, and it will calculate your lay bets. At this point you can go ahead and confirm your bet on the bookie.


 1st leg2nd leg3rd leg4th legBack:1.83 1.64 1.74 1.71 Lay:1.98 1.76 1.90 1.85 B win:£7.20£12.11£10.34-£15.12L win:-£15.70-£15.12-£15.12-£15.12L amount:£35.30£70.60£125.34£248.05

So for the first match I lay £35.30. My stake is £50. If the acca loses here I am down 15:70 but there's still a chance of a refund. If the first match wins at the bookie, you need to lay the second bet - £70 odd here. This covers what you lose on the first lay and a chunk of your acca stake. If it wins, lay the next game and so on. This is why you need matches that are at least two hours apart.

If at any point your lay wins, then you stop laying until the last leg. Say if the second leg loses, in the L win row it says -£15.12. This is how much you are down if your second lay loses. So you don't lay the third, and if the third wins then you lay the fourth. If the fourth wins, you get £50 back at the bookie. You can fiddle with the lay amount here - James Gwyther has a lot of info about how to guarantee a profit on the last leg by laying against the refund. However, if you have two early loses then you won't get the refund, so the acca is over.

I'm sure this has probably made it even less clear. Sorry guys!

In season you will get better matches


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> Okay just some quick selections for a 10bet 4fold accumulator. The stake is £50, if ONE leg loses then you get the refund. If two or more from the first three selections lose, you lose your stake minus what you will have won from the exchange.
> 
> 
> 19:30:0022/07/15Maccles v BuryBury02:00:0023/07/15Panama v MexicoMexico18:00:0023/07/15IFK Goteborg v Slask WrolawGote19:30:0024/07/15Sint Truiden v Club BurggeBrugge
> 
> Basically, with 10bet 3 out of your four selections need to be at 1.6 odds or greater and you can only bet on match odds. I set the filter on the oddsmatcher to reflect this (select advanced oddsmatcher if you're with PA, or just set it up using the options on oddsmonkey if you're with them). You can select your own matches. Select the required amount and add them to your betslip and select multiples or accumulator, fourfold, whatever it is on your bookie.
> 
> So, once you have the matches chosen take a note of them and add them to your spreadsheet (you can get the sheet on the PA facebook page. I use the Accas and Perms v7 sheet). Type in the odds and the total bet amount too, and it will calculate your lay bets. At this point you can go ahead and confirm your bet on the bookie.
> 
> 
> 1st leg2nd leg3rd leg4th legBack:1.83 1.64 1.74 1.71 Lay:1.98 1.76 1.90 1.85 B win:£7.20£12.11£10.34-£15.12L win:-£15.70-£15.12-£15.12-£15.12L amount:£35.30£70.60£125.34£248.05
> 
> So for the first match I lay £35.30. My stake is £50. If the acca loses here I am down 15:70 but there's still a chance of a refund. If the first match wins at the bookie, you need to lay the second bet - £70 odd here. This covers what you lose on the first lay and a chunk of your acca stake. If it wins, lay the next game and so on. This is why you need matches that are at least two hours apart.
> 
> If at any point your lay wins, then you stop laying until the last leg. Say if the second leg loses, in the L win row it says -£15.12. This is how much you are down if your second lay loses. So you don't lay the third, and if the third wins then you lay the fourth. If the fourth wins, you get £50 back at the bookie. You can fiddle with the lay amount here - James Gwyther has a lot of info about how to guarantee a profit on the last leg by laying against the refund. However, if you have two early loses then you won't get the refund, so the acca is over.
> 
> I'm sure this has probably made it even less clear. Sorry guys!
> 
> In season you will get better matches


legend, kind of makes sense tomororw i'll run an acca against this it'll be easier once i'm doing it, great info though!


----------



## jonjo9

It will just click when you do it. Did you get the spreadsheet? There are loads of different ones. If you have any questions go ahead!


----------



## Ukmeathead

I'm just going to leave them for awhile longer build my bank even more and then tackle these untill then I'm going to just keep asking a ton of questions on Facebook


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> It will just click when you do it. Did you get the spreadsheet? There are loads of different ones. If you have any questions go ahead!


a quick question, looking at you're above table that acca you need about 550-600 to complete, for a 50 ish return?, do you need to wait for these offers or can you literally do as many as you're heart desires providing you got the capital? I got about £2500 to play with so that's what 4 acca's a night which is £150+ profit a day?


----------



## jonjo9

10bet allows £500 of refunds a week, I think William Hill allow one refund per qualifying bet. Tbet allow one a day. 888sport give you a £25 free bet for every 16 three folds over £5 every week. If you search the PA Facebook group for "888sport perms" you'll find the method and spreadsheet for that.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> a quick question, looking at you're above table that acca you need about 550-600 to complete, for a 50 ish return?, do you need to wait for these offers or can you literally do as many as you're heart desires providing you got the capital? I got about £2500 to play with so that's what 4 acca's a night which is £150+ profit a day?


If only that was possible I'm sure there will be an upper limit or else everyone will be absolutely minted.


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Okay just some quick selections for a 10bet 4fold accumulator. The stake is £50, if ONE leg loses then you get the refund. If two or more from the first three selections lose, you lose your stake minus what you will have won from the exchange.
> 
> 
> 19:30:0022/07/15Maccles v BuryBury02:00:0023/07/15Panama v MexicoMexico18:00:0023/07/15IFK Goteborg v Slask WrolawGote19:30:0024/07/15Sint Truiden v Club BurggeBrugge
> 
> Basically, with 10bet 3 out of your four selections need to be at 1.6 odds or greater and you can only bet on match odds. I set the filter on the oddsmatcher to reflect this (select advanced oddsmatcher if you're with PA, or just set it up using the options on oddsmonkey if you're with them). You can select your own matches. Select the required amount and add them to your betslip and select multiples or accumulator, fourfold, whatever it is on your bookie.
> 
> So, once you have the matches chosen take a note of them and add them to your spreadsheet (you can get the sheet on the PA facebook page. I use the Accas and Perms v7 sheet). Type in the odds and the total bet amount too, and it will calculate your lay bets. At this point you can go ahead and confirm your bet on the bookie.
> 
> 
> 1st leg2nd leg3rd leg4th legBack:1.83 1.64 1.74 1.71 Lay:1.98 1.76 1.90 1.85 B win:£7.20£12.11£10.34-£15.12L win:-£15.70-£15.12-£15.12-£15.12L amount:£35.30£70.60£125.34£248.05
> 
> So for the first match I lay £35.30. My stake is £50. If the acca loses here I am down 15:70 but there's still a chance of a refund. If the first match wins at the bookie, you need to lay the second bet - £70 odd here. This covers what you lose on the first lay and a chunk of your acca stake. If it wins, lay the next game and so on. This is why you need matches that are at least two hours apart.
> 
> If at any point your lay wins, then you stop laying until the last leg. Say if the second leg loses, in the L win row it says -£15.12. This is how much you are down if your second lay loses. So you don't lay the third, and if the third wins then you lay the fourth. If the fourth wins, you get £50 back at the bookie. You can fiddle with the lay amount here - James Gwyther has a lot of info about how to guarantee a profit on the last leg by laying against the refund. However, if you have two early loses then you won't get the refund, so the acca is over.
> 
> I'm sure this has probably made it even less clear. Sorry guys!
> 
> In season you will get better matches


Seems to make a bit more sense, I think I just get confused over when to lay or not.

So if my first bet wins, im down £15.70 from the exchange, but my acca is on.

If my second bet loses, il have recouped some money in the exchange but you then say don't lay the third?

Also in your example are you saying if your accumulator wins all 4 legs you will be down £15.12? I guess if your first 3 win, would you avoid laying the 4th bet?

Is it easier to practice with doubles just to get used to laying something later on. I know yu don't get reloads for that but I was thinking I could do some of my free bets as accas - especially the little £5 ones


----------



## jonjo9

Definitely do some doubles if you fancy it, bookies like them I'm told.

If the first three legs win, you have the option of underlaying. Because if you lose you get the refund and if it wins you get winnings from the bookie but these are lessened by your previous losses at the exchange.

Don't lay the third because the acca is over and you have lost your stake unless the next two matches win. You should recover most of your stake and first leg lay loss from laying the second match.

If you get to the last leg with one loss, you can over lay - recoup whatever you're down by and some extra to guarantee profit if the back loses. If the back wins you get the refund on a single losing game, less your overlay.


----------



## TheScam

My laying technique (sounds wrong!) has backfired on me.

Found a great match earlier back was 4.0 and lay was 3.6, placed the bet fine. When I went to place the lay the odds shot up. I did what I normally do and just placed it at the previous odds of 3.6 and not a penny has matched 

The lay odds are now up to 6, but where I have been palcing so many today I don't have enough funds to lay it at that! Hoping some of the bets before hand lose. Ive got til 8.45 to rectify the situation but really annoying! I even tried cancelling the back bet but the bookies were having none of it


----------



## sneeky_dave

> My laying technique (sounds wrong!) has backfired on me.
> 
> Found a great match earlier back was 4.0 and lay was 3.6, placed the bet fine. When I went to place the lay the odds shot up. I did what I normally do and just placed it at the previous odds of 3.6 and not a penny has matched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lay odds are now up to 6, but where I have been palcing so many today I don't have enough funds to lay it at that! Hoping some of the bets before hand lose. Ive got til 8.45 to rectify the situation but really annoying! I even tried cancelling the back bet but the bookies were having none of it


Lay first bet later......


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Lay first bet later......


Still can't get my head around that why lay first and lose money


----------



## Aim2Gain

signed up to race bets yesterday. first bet won and i lost on betfair. free bet won and lost on betfair FFS. then i have to wager 250 to withdraw the full cash , i lost a bet not layed and then won and withdrew it. now i get this

*Account not eligible for fixed odds bets*

Dear jeff,

We regret to inform you that our Trading Department has limited fixed odds bets on your RaceBets account.
You can still take full advantage of SP bets from race tracks all over the world including the UK and Ireland.

Unfortunately, as a result of this decision, future promotions and offers have also been limited. However, if you have not already claimed your Welcome Bonus, you may still qualify. Any pending bonuses will not be affected. Although, please bear in mind that bonus wagering requirements would need to be met with bets being placed at SP and with odds of 1.5 or greater.

The reasons leading to this decision can be various. Please understand that we cannot state the reasons on an individual basis and also cannot reply to any enquiries made in this matter.

The Very Best of Luck!
RaceBets.com


----------



## TheScam

sneeky_dave said:


> Lay first bet later......





Ukmeathead said:


> Still can't get my head around that why lay first and lose money


I think both ways have their advantages and disadvantages. The lay market can move very quickly so I can see why sometimes it would be beneficial to lay first. However, theres been a few times where I've found a great match and then gone to place my back bet and been told I cant use odds that high, or a stake that high (smartlive definitely do this).

You also may have gubbed, i've found before that I've gone to place a bet and my accounts restricted.

I think on my one above i got odds of 5.3 in the end on the lay, made a loss of £2.50ish and basically wiped out any likely winnings ill make from the free bet. I'll learn from it

I also fudged up another yesterday, where i was doing a lot of the £10 titan bet bets i think i was on autopilot and layed a £20 back bet with a £10 stake so £10 down


----------



## sneeky_dave

Lay bets can be cashed out.

Place your lay, should there be an issue with the bet cash out the lay.


----------



## noongains

Aim2Gain said:


> signed up to race bets yesterday. first bet won and i lost on betfair. free bet won and lost on betfair FFS. then i have to wager 250 to withdraw the full cash , i lost a bet not layed and then won and withdrew it. now i get this


Have you got all your money out from them?

I told people earlier to avoid race bets due to this reason, i had the same off them.


----------



## Aim2Gain

noongains said:


> Have you got all your money out from them?
> 
> I told people earlier to avoid race bets due to this reason, i had the same off them.


yeah got an email they sent cash so all good. race bets had the worst prices had to get a close match on markets


----------



## Mr.fitness

How much can be made on the starter bets with a £5k pot and how long does it take


----------



## sneeky_dave

> How much can be made on the starter bets with a £5k pot and how long does it take


With a 5k pot a grand in 7 days I recon


----------



## chezzer

sneeky_dave said:


> With a 5k pot a grand in 7 days I recon





sneeky_dave said:


> Yeh thats a good marker


----------



## TheScam

If anyone's got a unibet account visit this page from a mobile:

https://www.unibet.co.uk/promotions/casino-promotions/sparks

10 free spins, no risk.

I made just 45p off the 10 spins but then turned it into £20 through wagering.

Winnings have to be wagered 25 times so difficult to make much without getting lucky but for no risk and no deposit worth doing.

My second account made £1.20 and I lost it within 7 spins of wagering


----------



## noongains

TheScam said:


> If anyone's got a unibet account visit this page from a mobile: https://www.unibet.co.uk/promotions/casino-promotions/sparks 10 free spins, no risk. I made just 45p off the 10 spins but then turned it into £20 through wagering. Winnings have to be wagered 25 times so difficult to make much without getting lucky but for no risk and no deposit worth doing. My second account made £1.20 and I lost it within 7 spins of wagering


Most of the free spin ones seem to be naff because of the wagering requirements. Best one i had was BGO who gave me 90 free spins, which i got around £25 ish from and most of it went straight into cash balance instead of bonus money, not going to complain!


----------



## jonjo9

I had £243 from jackpot247 free spins


----------



## jonjo9

Can only withdraw £200


----------



## noongains

jonjo9 said:


> Can only withdraw £200


Poor you lol


----------



## Trevor McDonald

Anyone been through the sign ups on PA. how how much did you make off it?


----------



## jonjo9

About £1200 including a lucky mistake with b365, only done half the advanced ones though


----------



## Ukmeathead

There has been loads of no deposit risk free casino offers lately.


----------



## jonjo9

Yeah they've been around for ages, only just added to the site. I just won £145 off my first (and only) spin on a slot with whill!!


----------



## TheScam

Put £10 into paddy power to play through their promo and walked off with £30, small amounts but they all add up


----------



## noongains

TheScam said:


> Put £10 into paddy power to play through their promo and walked off with £30, small amounts but they all add up


That casino?


----------



## J**

I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!


----------



## sneeky_dave

> I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!


What's the offer?


----------



## J**

sneeky_dave said:


> What's the offer?


it was on a horse race each day, bet £20 get a £10 free bet for 6 times in the week


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Put £10 into paddy power to play through their promo and walked off with £30, small amounts but they all add up


Yeah they add up if you win! Done them all twice over not a penny.


----------



## J89

Any point in joining PA if your already a member of the majority of bookmakers? Not many 'well known' bookmakers I haven't got an account with.


----------



## jonjo9

How much work do you want to do to find offers and figure out the terms?


----------



## J**

J89 said:


> Any point in joining PA if your already a member of the majority of bookmakers? Not many 'well known' bookmakers I haven't got an account with.


yes mate there's daily offers that get updated


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> That casino?


yea sorry it is.

used the £20 winnings on my second account and lost it so will see what free spins I get.


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> I love this sky bet offer this week, going to have to mug them at the weekend a fair bit i think though! easy £50 for this week though!


how did you make that much?!


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> how did you make that much?!


well you got the offer 6 times over the week made around £8 off each offer

8X6=£50 :thumb


----------



## TheScam

> well you got the offer 6 times over the week made around £8 off each offer
> 
> 8X6=£50


Ah yea fair point, think a couple of my matches were sloppy


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> Ah yea fair point, think a couple of my matches were sloppy


I found i had to wait 20-40 mins before the race to get the best match


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> I found i had to wait 20-40 mins before the race to get the best match


Yea i been doing the titanbet 10 x £10 bets for £10 free and been a lot more careful with matches by doing the ones about to start

i made £38 from the sky bet offers, so not bad for a few minutes work each day. Had i not been lazy i could have done them on both accounts, i just get frustrated using mobile broadband as its so slow!


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> Yea i been doing the titanbet 10 x £10 bets for £10 free and been a lot more careful with matches by doing the ones about to start
> 
> i made £38 from the sky bet offers, so not bad for a few minutes work each day. Had i not been lazy i could have done them on both accounts, i just get frustrated using mobile broadband as its so slow!


I'm just about to get my 2nd account opened up over the next week or so,

How do you suggest using both? I'm on mac


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> I'm just about to get my 2nd account opened up over the next week or so,
> 
> How do you suggest using both? I'm on mac


i think you can be as simple as just using different browsers and clearing the cache every time you close the browser, however to be safe set up another user account (assume you can do that on a Mac)

Then you just need to use a different IP so you can either find some VPN software (the one i use is called cyberghost, its free but i feel it slows my connection down) this gives you a different IP address from somewhere else in the country. Either that, or use personal hotspot on your phone and use your phones connection or a 3g/4g dongle. Ive got unlimited data so i usually do this with my phone.

going through a second account is a breeze once your experienced, especially if youve got a decent bank. I may be getting hold of a third account just to smash the sign ups for a quick £1k and then if any decent offers come up like this skybet week i may do them on all 3.


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> i think you can be as simple as just using different browsers and clearing the cache every time you close the browser, however to be safe set up another user account (assume you can do that on a Mac)
> 
> Then you just need to use a different IP so you can either find some VPN software (the one i use is called cyberghost, its free but i feel it slows my connection down) this gives you a different IP address from somewhere else in the country. Either that, or use personal hotspot on your phone and use your phones connection or a 3g/4g dongle. Ive got unlimited data so i usually do this with my phone.
> 
> going through a second account is a breeze once your experienced, especially if youve got a decent bank. I may be getting hold of a third account just to smash the sign ups for a quick £1k and then if any decent offers come up like this skybet week i may do them on all 3.


ahh okay nice one, so I could even just use the apps on my phone on 3g?

that's the thing like this skybet offer they come up all the time and I could of had £100 instead of £50!

or in your case £150 if you get the 3rd, it all makes a big difference!


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> ahh okay nice one, so I could even just use the apps on my phone on 3g?
> 
> that's the thing like this skybet offer they come up all the time and I could of had £100 instead of £50!
> 
> or in your case £150 if you get the 3rd, it all makes a big difference!


i think so yes, you could then just use your exchange from your mac and i dont think your likely to get gubbed on that.


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Sorry don't get too excited - the profit is in the refund which varies between £10-50 depending on the bookie. I meant you need a lot of money in your exchange to cover the lays. But £50 is on the higher end of the scale for signups and you love sign ups? If you could do the equivalent of one £50 sign up offer a day for the entire football season that would be a nice was of cash, right? It takes maybe ten minutes to set up the acca then some two minutes a match after that. I think it's good value, much much better than hoping your long shot horse comes 2nd to the SP fav...


Acca help please?

Think i'm getting my head around them so attempted a £10 refund if one loses offer.

Ive found four matches, 2 tonight at separate times, 1 tomorrow and 1 Tuesday

What happens if the first match loses? Do i lay the second? Because the accumulator will be dead but i could still get the refund. Or do i just take the loss and leave it, and hope that the other 3 win without laying? Now i've typed this i think it makes sense that as soon as the acca loses you stop laying and hope for the best?

If the 1st wins, i still lay the second right?

If the 1st and 2nd win, do i still lay the third?

And again, if the first 3 win do i avoid laying the last one?


----------



## jonjo9

You lay every bet until a match loses - when it loses you have covered the stake and any earlier lay losses so you have nothing to gain by laying the next matches. But if you have one losing match and you come to the last match you can lay off your qualifying loss but only if the odds are pretty short. Say you lose £2 on the first match, the 2nd and 3rd win. So you can lay £2 on the fourth, or even three or four. If the match loses you recoup your qualifying loss and maybe a profit and if it wins you get the £10 refund minus the qualifying loss and your final lay stake. It's a balancing act though!


----------



## bauhaus

TheScam said:


> Acca help please?
> 
> Think i'm getting my head around them so attempted a £10 refund if one loses offer.
> 
> Ive found four matches, 2 tonight at separate times, 1 tomorrow and 1 Tuesday
> 
> What happens if the first match loses? Do i lay the second? Because the accumulator will be dead but i could still get the refund. Or do i just take the loss and leave it, and hope that the other 3 win without laying? Now i've typed this i think it makes sense that as soon as the acca loses you stop laying and hope for the best?
> 
> If the 1st wins, i still lay the second right?
> 
> If the 1st and 2nd win, do i still lay the third?
> 
> And again, if the first 3 win do i avoid laying the last one?


With acca bets, as soon as you have a losing leg, you stop laying. The acca is done. There is an advanced method where you can lay off your qualifying losses on an acca but i wouldn't get involved in that until you've done them via the basic method first.

So on your four fold acca, if 1, 2 and 3 all won, you would still have to lay the final fourth leg.


----------



## bauhaus

Is that a Titan four fold acca?


----------



## TheScam

bauhaus said:


> With acca bets, as soon as you have a losing leg, you stop laying. The acca is done. There is an advanced method where you can lay off your qualifying losses on an acca but i wouldn't get involved in that until you've done them via the basic method first.
> 
> So on your four fold acca, if 1, 2 and 3 all won, you would still have to lay the final fourth leg.


Ok cheers, so is it one of those things that just gets clearer once youve done a few?

I cant work out in my head how much I will win / lose from them so im doing one to see it in practice.


----------



## bauhaus

Absolutely. Practice makes perfect mate.

You must be using an acca spreadsheet to work out your profit/loss margins aren't you?


----------



## TheScam

bauhaus said:


> Absolutely. Practice makes perfect mate.
> 
> You must be using an acca spreadsheet to work out your profit/loss margins aren't you?


Yes i got the one from facebook called acca offfers multi lay. Ive also got the one that @jonjo9 suggested but some of the cells confuse me! (and im suppose to be an excel expert...)

p.s. @jonjo9 just seen your reply, cheers. I think ill see how the bets go then when it comes to the last one i've got all day to sit and have a play with odds and how much i've lost to lay that last bet off if need be... Ill probably even ask on here if i get stuck.


----------



## bauhaus

Once you've put your selections and your odds in to that spreadsheet, it will tell you how much of a loss you incur from that acca. Getting good close matches will reduce your losses. The profit of course depends on whether you have just one loss, which then triggers your £10 refund.

If you do the titan four fold accas, remember the odds need to be a minimum of 1.4.


----------



## TheScam

Fallen at the first leg haha, better hope for the other 3 to win


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> Fallen at the first leg haha, better hope for the other 3 to win


let us know how you get on fella


----------



## TheScam

> Is that a Titan four fold acca?


Yea it is.

First leg lost, second leg won so waiting on a game tonight and another tomorrow now


----------



## TheScam

FoxyBingo have a "hook a duck" promotion every day this week.

Login, click the banner on the home page and select a duck to get a random bonus - most seem to be 50p but chance of winning upto £100 i think.


----------



## TheScam

Are the horse refunds where "if your horse comes second you win" worth doing? I assume its a case of thinking about long term, you might lose 3 in a row and lose £6-7 but then win one and make £16-17 off the free bet?

Also, if you have 2 accounts I guess its a good idea to back 2 different horses to double your chance of getting the 2nd place? Does anyone on here do these regularly?


----------



## jonjo9

I have hardly any luck with them. May as well try to pick a winner! And there aren't always two close matches in a race which makes it hard to back two.


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> I have hardly any luck with them. May as well try to pick a winner! And there aren't always two close matches in a race which makes it hard to back two.


Ah ok do you do many reloads? Which ones do you do?


----------



## jonjo9

Well, I still do the horse refunds but I don't get much from them - backed about 8 horse at low odds yesterday but nothing. Used a free bet to take a punt which won (miracle!) and recouped my losses. But that's not a long term strategy... I find I get a better hit rate overall with the accumulator refunds, give it a fortnight and you'll see good results from then too I reckon. I also do the skybet club, 888sport acca club and whatever slots offers I can find. And of course there are event specific offers, for example bet Victor (I think?) are doing a bet £20 get £10 for tomorrow's races.


----------



## dmsknk

What offers are everyone doing for goodwood this week?


----------



## J**

I've just done the skybet one today, wanted to do the paddypower too but not enough in the exchange and there's a lot of runners in the race which lowers your chances of hitting a refund


----------



## dmsknk

> I've just done the skybet one today, wanted to do the paddypower too but not enough in the exchange and there's a lot of runners in the race which lowers your chances of hitting a refund


Ive done the sky one too, and going to hit the paddy @ galway tonight when ill have more money in the exchange after 2pm. Also doing 888sport and maybe William Hill if I have enough float.


----------



## TheScam

Ive done the sky one but didn't get great odds - 10 back 12 lay

I considered the paddy but I personally don't see the value in the "refund if second place" offers.

Il take a look at betvictor. Done another acca today as my one from the weekend had 2 losses. Gone for lower odds so more likely to win


----------



## dmsknk

I went with 9/10.5 last night on the sky one as wont be able to lay today in work.


----------



## dmsknk

My pick won the 14:00 at goodwood, underlayed on SNr so immediate ~£18 profit.


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> My pick won the 14:00 at goodwood, underlayed on SNr so immediate ~£18 profit.


Same, obviously its useful not to have to do another bet but its just wiped out my exchange on both accounts! Good old mount logan


----------



## dmsknk

> Same, obviously its useful not to have to do another bet but its just wiped out my exchange on both accounts! Good old mount logan


Same to me, back up now though due to no refund on the 6:50 at galway with PP


----------



## TheScam

Doesn't seem to be anything worth betting on today from the reloads?

There's the extra place bets I may take a look at, but to get any real value out of that your trying to pick a horse to finish 5th.

Got another 50p from foxybingo hook a duck - cant see that taking much but every little helps!

Had a few more accounts want extra verification which is annoying


----------



## jonjo9

Did you do the betfair casino promotion? Wager £10 and get a £5 sports bet. I'm £5 up from wagering on Frankie dettori's magic 7 with a free £5 bet to come


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Did you do the betfair casino promotion? Wager £10 and get a £5 sports bet. I'm £5 up from wagering on Frankie dettori's magic 7 with a free £5 bet to come


Nice one, I missed that - thought it was the golf one again.

Also seen the betfred & totesport in play cricket offer, that's probably worth doing if theres good odds


----------



## dmsknk

> Nice one, I missed that - thought it was the golf one again.
> 
> Also seen the betfred & totesport in play cricket offer, that's probably worth doing if theres good odds


Im gonna try and do the cricket one


----------



## J**

I'm just about to have a look at the cricket now, I did the last betfred offer so best do a few mugs too


----------



## TheScam

yea I did a totesport casino offer and made a tenner so ive done a couple of small accumulators on football to mug

Ive done Australia to win at 1.91. The lay odds were 1.97 but jumped up to 2.06 so I'm waiting for them to come down to place my lay. I'm thinking if the aussies put in a few runs the odds will fall

As I say that, England take another wicket...


----------



## noongains

I used my free £5 bet with skybet last night as a gamble, for the sake of a £5 match bet to gain £3-5 ish i thought i might as well.

Come away with £40 ha har!


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> I used my free £5 bet with skybet last night as a gamble, for the sake of a £5 match bet to gain £3-5 ish i thought i might as well.
> 
> Come away with £40 ha har!


Sometimes I think its worth it. Its not the point of matched betting and if you read facebook they will discourage this but the odd £5 free bet isn't going to make much, you may as well place it on horse or something.


----------



## Ukmeathead

What's everyone's profits thus far? Mines just over £1100. Has anyone had any luck with slots??? Absolutely hate them can't win jack


----------



## jonjo9

About £1800 I reckon. I've had a few hundred from slots, won £200 since Friday. It's just luck, but if you keep doing the offers you'll probably come out on top eventually...


----------



## Ukmeathead

> About £1800 I reckon. I've had a few hundred from slots, won £200 since Friday. It's just luck, but if you keep doing the offers you'll probably come out on top eventually...


Done all them free no risk ones 3 times over on multiple account's still nothing literally got some bad luck.


----------



## jonjo9

have you done the others? Most of my bingo profit comes from slots I think! If I finish all of my games with less than my deposit I just punt it all on a random game. Baaaad strategy, it will bite me one day but until then...


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> What's everyone's profits thus far? Mines just over £1100. Has anyone had any luck with slots??? Absolutely hate them can't win jack


At the end of the month Il add them up and il post up where my profits have come from if you like? I think ive made about 8-900 but haven't done all the signups yet due to funds getting tied up and finding "quick fix" reloads to take up my time.

The bingo offers have made me a fair bit


----------



## J**

did all 4 races on the CH4 offer today on bet365 and WH, only hit 1 refund! £25 but luckily one race i layed twice and got an extra £50 profit so about £60 up from that today after taking into account qualifying losses.


----------



## TheScam

I



> did all 4 races on the CH4 offer today on bet365 and WH, only hit 1 refund! £25 but luckily one race i layed twice and got an extra £50 profit so about £60 up from that today after taking into account qualifying losses.


I couldn't do much today but I did the unibet risk free bingo, made £1.79 but got free spins from the rosette lucky dip thing, made my up to £15

Also got my second cricket bets on and waited on the odds to a point that I got lower lays than backs! This test is really going backward and forwards on the odds, great for this offer


----------



## J**

TheScam said:


> I
> 
> I couldn't do much today but I did the unibet risk free bingo, made £1.79 but got free spins from the rosette lucky dip thing, made my up to £15 Also got my second cricket bets on and waited on the odds to a point that I got lower lays than backs! This test is really going backward and forwards on the odds, great for this offer


I backed the first day but left it today, when I checked the odds were shocking and couldnt be arsed as I was focussing on the Ch4 racing.

I've just backed the 1st two goodwood races on WH for tomorrow, will wait until tomorrow to get better matches for the rest of the bookies.

Found out today 8:30AM is when the price boosts are on the close matches threads, can make profit on quals of around £5-£10 and there not classed as arbs either!


----------



## TheScam

J** said:


> I backed the first day but left it today, when I checked the odds were shocking and couldnt be arsed as I was focussing on the Ch4 racing.
> 
> I've just backed the 1st two goodwood races on WH for tomorrow, will wait until tomorrow to get better matches for the rest of the bookies.
> 
> Found out today 8:30AM is when the price boosts are on the close matches threads, can make profit on quals of around £5-£10 and there not classed as arbs either!


What price boosts? I'll have to look out for this!

I did some offers tonight. Did wink bingo and made another ~£16. Also got a £5 free bet on betfair. So considering I've not put much time in today I've made a good £35

Got a couple of sites needing verification that have some money tied up though which is a pain. £140ish in 138 and a free bet pending but need bills and documents for my second account so that's annoying.

Also driving home I got a bit worried as there was talk the 3rd test could have been wrapped up by England today, luckily it wasn't otherwise those bets would have been down the drain.


----------



## jonjo9

Willhill Vegas has a £5 risk free promo - big win on my first spin. Give it a go!


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Willhill Vegas has a £5 risk free promo - big win on my first spin. Give it a go!


William Hill do alot of these how much did you get on your first spin?


----------



## Dr Longrod

Anyone a member of Bonus Bagging? Is there any point in joining if already a member of PA?


----------



## jonjo9

> William Hill do alot of these how much did you get on your first spin?


About £65


----------



## Ukmeathead

> About £65


I need your luck!! I'll be on this tonight got about 5 offers to do been sent some good ones via email


----------



## IC1

Dr Longrod said:


> Anyone a member of Bonus Bagging? Is there any point in joining if already a member of PA?


I've been a member of both. Started with Bonus Bagging and moved to PA. PA contains all of the offers Bonus Bagging does and more, so no there's no point in joining it.


----------



## TheScam

That cricket bet has been a right bitch! Odds changing really quickly this morning. I think im gonna make about £10 from each one though so I guess its worth it.


----------



## jonjo9

The Corsican came second, so I scored about £85 in free bets. I guess horse refunds pay off long term..!


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> The Corsican came second, so I scored about £85 in free bets. I guess horse refunds pay off long term..!


Nice one. I did the skybet one only because my funds were low. I covered the Corsican on one account and something else on the other so I've got one free bet.


----------



## jonjo9

I just hope latharnan comes second now!


----------



## TheScam

I haven't done any others today  going to regroup my funds this weekend and go again next week!

Taken £550 profit this month. Im happy with that as I was out of the game for 2 weeks on holiday.

I'm targeting £750 next month, which will be tough as I have less sign up offers left to do, and the ones I have are big ones. However, I'm hoping the football season will help. Couple of accumulators on each account every weekend.

I think i'm just about approaching the £1k total profit mark after 10 weeks.


----------



## jonjo9

Fantastic! I think next month will be good. Have you done the top goalscorer offer? I think it's on PP and BFSB - a free bet for every goal your selection scores I seem to remember.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Just been approached by a respected member of PA to join there comptiver site profit maximiser, will be looking into it


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Fantastic! I think next month will be good. Have you done the top goalscorer offer? I think it's on PP and BFSB - a free bet for every goal your selection scores I seem to remember.


No? where are you finding these gems!



Ukmeathead said:


> Just been approached by a respected member of PA to join there comptiver site profit maximiser, will be looking into it


just went to their homepage, looks incredibly amateur? What does it offer different or better than PA?


----------



## chezzer

What a piss poor website!


----------



## jonjo9

They have a LOT of dragonfish bingo, but that's something you could find yourself I guess. Likewise a few more casinos. Betting wise pretty much the same - maybe not as well organised as PA? But he claims to have a guaranteed profit each way scalping system, I think it's extra - eachwaysniper.com if I remember rightly. Also a piece of arbing software, extra again as far as I can tell


----------



## noongains

jonjo9 said:


> But he claims to have a guaranteed profit each way scalping system,


No such thing.


----------



## jonjo9

Not surprised!


----------



## dmsknk

Already £113 up for August, just won £63 from a £5 betfair casino join up offer, nice way to finish the weekend, ballsed up earlier and lost £17, so this made up for it!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Any of you guys arbing??


----------



## dmsknk

> Any of you guys arbing??


Too risky i think


----------



## TheScam

Nice work.

Here's my summary of July:

Bingo £116.54
Casino £38.32
Mug £-10.34
Reloads £109.79
Sign Ups £311.37

Total: £565.68

If I want to up this then I need to get on more reloads I think! this is across two accounts. I need to get in the habit of making sure I do every reload offer twice as ive got the two accounts rather than doing some on one, and some on the other.

I still have some big signups todo so there will still be a few hundred to make from them if I can get them done. Accas will get used a lot more this month as footballs on.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Any of you guys arbing??


I occasionally use arbs on qualifying bets to reduce losses and sometimes on free bets. I don't do them just as random bets.

I still don't understand how bookies know that you've done this? I can only think its to do with their analysis of the market at the time and knowing that you got good value odds?!


----------



## Ukmeathead

> I occasionally use arbs on qualifying bets to reduce losses and sometimes on free bets. I don't do them just as random bets.
> 
> I still don't understand how bookies know that you've done this? I can only think its to do with their analysis of the market at the time and knowing that you got good value odds?!


Its more so they gub the one's that are always winning, or picking random football games/horse's that no one else is


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Its more so they gub the one's that are always winning, or picking random football games/horse's that no one else is


Should be alright then, I always try to lose!


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Should be alright then, I always try to lose!


Only thing with arbing is you need a massive bank to make it worth while


----------



## DaveW3000

Just thought i'd check in and share my recent progress.

So I've been managing to keep to a consistent £100 or so per week with the exception of my first week which was around £200. Total is sitting at around £760 profit at the mo.

I worked my way through the simple sign ups and then started doing some bingo sign ups lately as i've had very little time to dedicate to it. I've also been doing some of the reloads for the accounts that I have along with some mugs here and there.

I've still got loads of advanced sign ups as well as the bet365 to do. Lots of bingo still to be done. I'm looking to start getting my head round the acca refunds next while I work my way through the rest of the sign ups.

Still using just the one account which I intend to milk before looking at getting another on the go.

Hope everyone's doing well!!!


----------



## IC1

Stay away with Mike Cruickshank and Profit Maximiser.

Profit Maximiser is an unorganised version of Profit Accumulator - having been members of both, PA is better and you can cancel and re-join at any time.

Mike is a salesman first. Each Way Sniper is a load of old crap. The odds change far too quickly to make it valid. Don't bother with it.


----------



## dmsknk

Anyone done any premier league offers yet?


----------



## TheScam

dmsknk said:


> Anyone done any premier league offers yet?


I put £20 on costa top goalscorer at 7.0 with Paddy Power. They do an offer that gives you £2 free bet every goal he scores. I didn't bother laying it because the amount of funds that would be tied up all season for the sake of £20 isn't worth it, plus I think theres a good chance that the bet will win or at least return a decent amount in free bets to cover it. He should score at least 15 so that's £30 in free bets.

Probably will do the 888sport offer where you pick 3 teams and have to place £20 on each game they are involved in and you get £2-£4 every goal they score


----------



## Ukmeathead

Has anyone tried Oddsmonkey? £8 a month with dutching software mite look in to it.


----------



## bukket

i gave up with profit accumalator last month.

Have things picked up since the football has started back? I've done most of the sign ups.

Is it worth re-joining?

cheers


----------



## Ukmeathead

> i gave up with profit accumalator last month.
> 
> Have things picked up since the football has started back? I've done most of the sign ups.
> 
> Is it worth re-joining?
> 
> cheers


Why would you give up on free money? (Mind = blown)


----------



## J**

bukket said:


> i gave up with profit accumalator last month.
> 
> Have things picked up since the football has started back? I've done most of the sign ups.
> 
> Is it worth re-joining?
> 
> cheers


You are mad mate, you can make £100 a week minimum who would turn down £400 a month for little to no work required


----------



## SickCurrent

bukket said:


> i gave up with profit accumalator last month.
> 
> Have things picked up since the football has started back? I've done most of the sign ups.
> 
> Is it worth re-joining?
> 
> cheers


Why'd you give up? Were you losing funds?


----------



## Ukmeathead

> You are mad mate, you can make £100 a week minimum who would turn down £400 a month for little to no work required


Done £100 in one day last week couple slot offer's boom.


----------



## bukket

> Why'd you give up? Were you losing funds?


The only offers that were going last month were for horse racing refunds and tennis which i was unable to do due to being in work and can only bet in the evening

how are people making money after doing to sign up offers?


----------



## jonjo9

Accumulators, skybet club, 888sports ACCA club if you got on it in time, slots, and horse refunds.


----------



## squarego

Started back at this, this week.

Made £130 through the week from Monday and £178 over the weekend on the Bet365 offer. Bet 365 offer won so had to turnover the £1200 rollover requirement but managed it over the weekend. Trying to get my head round the Acca's but the profits don't look that great, might be reading it wrong though so will keep reading folks threads on the FB page.

Didn't help that I backed the Celtic game with bookie odds of 1.3 at £200 so that rollover counted for feck all lol. Schoolboy error but every clouds and all that...if I do this for someone else now I reckon a grand in 10-14 days is easily achievable with the right bank.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Can't get my head around acca's.. The paddy power offer is £50 if one leg loses but the rest win! So do i bet evey game at the start then lay individually after or bet and lay one game at a time? Also if i lose 2 games I take it's game over on that acca for that day?


----------



## bauhaus

Ukmeathead said:


> Can't get my head around acca's.. The paddy power offer is £50 if one leg loses but the rest win! So do i bet evey game at the start then lay individually after or bet and lay one game at a time? Also if i lose 2 games I take it's game over on that acca for that day?


First thing, DO NOT do a £50 pound acca when starting out. Perhaps papertrade a few first and then do a couple of £10 William Hill accas to get the hang of it.

Believe me, if you balls up a £50 acca, it could cost you hundreds, and for what?? A possible £50 refund? Not worth the risk.


----------



## bauhaus

bukket said:


> i gave up with profit accumalator last month.
> 
> Have things picked up since the football has started back? I've done most of the sign ups.
> 
> Is it worth re-joining?
> 
> cheers


Its worth rejoining if you have about £3000 minimum to cover all the ch4 refunds and you're ultra-organised with accas.


----------



## jonjo9

Or, if you're less pessimistic about it, it's worth rejoining. I can consistently make an extra £100 a week easily. I could do it without PA but the support and aggregation of offers makes it worthwhile to me. Paid off my sub in my first day! (not affiliated )


----------



## squarego

Another 40 odd quid today from the 188bet offer. Few folk mentioning making 100 odd quid a week easily, is this from acca's and horse refund offers?

PA facebook page is worth the sub alone!


----------



## bauhaus

I'm just trying to put a little bit of perspective into the idea of long term profit from matched betting.

I fully agree that a nice sum of money can be made from the sign up offers (not all) but after that, there are variables on how much money can actually be made.

And it's not really free money, we pay a monthly subscription to profit accumulatior and the likes. And in the end, that's all they care about.


----------



## jonjo9

I don't think it's hard at all to make money consistently after the sign ups. In fact, it's easier once you've finished the sign ups, in my experience. But I'll let you all know wgeb it goes tits up


----------



## sneeky_dave

I gave up ages ago, I'm unemployed and still can't be arsed with it. Ball ache it is.


----------



## chezzer

sneeky_dave said:


> I gave up ages ago, I'm unemployed and still can't be arsed with it. Ball ache it is.


Yeh after the signups the reloads are so much ballache. Most not guaranteed profit. A lot of work for not much return


----------



## Ukmeathead

People scared of a little hard work, nothing's free you are not going to make anything if your not willing to put the work in. if you love your 9-5 job or what ever hour's crack on more money for me to make


----------



## chezzer

Ukmeathead said:


> People scared of a little hard work, nothing's free you are not going to make anything if your not willing to put the work in. if you love your 9-5 job or what ever hour's crack on more money for me to make


Ill still be doing it just mentioning its a lot harder and more time consuming when the signups are done. The horse racing refunds for example.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Ill still be doing it just mentioning its a lot harder and more time consuming when the signups are done. The horse racing refunds for example.


I do agree with that, 1-2hr's a day for a month could net you £500-1000 even more if you hit it big on some slot's


----------



## chezzer

Ukmeathead said:


> I do agree with that, 1-2hr's a day for a month could net you £500-1000 even more if you hit it big on some slot's


not forgetting tax free aswell


----------



## J**

the hors refunds are easy and can be done before work, simply back and lay a couple of the races in the morning and your done. Saturday's are the day when there is around 7 races, which can all be placed in the morning for instance. Paddypower will offer £50 refund if you get 2nd or 3rd place in the first race that day. skybet the same but £25. WilliamHill will offer £25 refund if any 2nd places that day, theres 9 bets you can place in the morning before work and will not need to be checkd until the evening when your home if you have a free bet from the day. If you have a lucky day you could net yourself well over £100 easily just with those few offers.

Ten if you have a large enough bank there's about 6 other bookies offering £25-£50 refunds too offering you great value throughout the day to earn £200-500 or even more


----------



## Jeffers1966

Once you've got your head around the football accas , you're off , like someone said earlier play with paper money on the spreadsheets until you start making money , if you do them long term , the odds are in your favour , but defo don't start out on £50 refunds , Titan first until you get it then move on too hills 188 and paddy , I'm averaging 10/15 per Acca


----------



## Ukmeathead

> Once you've got your head around the football accas , you're off , like someone said earlier play with paper money on the spreadsheets until you start making money , if you do them long term , the odds are in your favour , but defo don't start out on £50 refunds , Titan first until you get it then move on too hills 188 and paddy , I'm averaging 10/15 per Acca


How much money are you making on average per day?


----------



## Ukmeathead

> the hors refunds are easy and can be done before work, simply back and lay a couple of the races in the morning and your done. Saturday's are the day when there is around 7 races, which can all be placed in the morning for instance. Paddypower will offer £50 refund if you get 2nd or 3rd place in the first race that day. skybet the same but £25. WilliamHill will offer £25 refund if any 2nd places that day, theres 9 bets you can place in the morning before work and will not need to be checkd until the evening when your home if you have a free bet from the day. If you have a lucky day you could net yourself well over £100 easily just with those few offers.
> 
> Ten if you have a large enough bank there's about 6 other bookies offering £25-£50 refunds too offering you great value throughout the day to earn £200-500 or even more


All about building the bank up and not touching it untill around 5k then you are set to make £1-2k per month so I'm told.


----------



## Jeffers1966

Ukmeathead said:


> How much money are you making on average per day?


I duck in and out with the horse refunds , it's all about time really , treat it more like a bit of fun rather than income , horses more at the weekend , probably 20/30 , if I concentrated and spent a bit more time on it probably would be nearer to 40/50


----------



## TheScam

bauhaus said:


> I'm just trying to put a little bit of perspective into the idea of long term profit from matched betting.
> 
> I fully agree that a nice sum of money can be made from the sign up offers (not all) but after that, there are variables on how much money can actually be made.
> 
> And it's not really free money, we pay a monthly subscription to profit accumulatior and the likes. And in the end, that's all they care about.


I can see where your coming from, and for some its easier than others.

I hae two accounts so everything I do has potential to be doubled, but sometimes I don't have time to do everything twice. However, horse racing refunds allows you to back 2 horses on the same race so double the chance to get a secnd place for example.

The accumulator refunds can be worthwhile if you've got the time to cover them. Ive done a couple now and made about £15 from them. Any that don't come in count as mug bets anyway so they are a god one to do.

The slots, casino and bingo offers have been quite profitable for me.

The good thing about PA is if you realy wanted to, just sign up, do all the sign up offers and walk away £1k up. Theres nothing tying you into doing anything else.


----------



## TheScam

Jeffers1966 said:


> I duck in and out with the horse refunds , it's all about time really , treat it more like a bit of fun rather than income , horses more at the weekend , probably 20/30 , if I concentrated and spent a bit more time on it probably would be nearer to 40/50


This. I don't do everything, every day but more every couple of days il put in a good couple of hours.

I aim for an average of £20-30 a day. That's £600-900 extra over a month. That's plenty for me because im not touching this money. This is a savings fund with huge amounts of interest as far as Im concerned.


----------



## Ukmeathead

> This. I don't do everything, every day but more every couple of days il put in a good couple of hours.
> 
> I aim for an average of £20-30 a day. That's £600-900 extra over a month. That's plenty for me because im not touching this money. This is a savings fund with huge amounts of interest as far as Im concerned.


Using mine to invest in other stuff keeping the cash flowing, I would carefull aswell guys alot of the top sites are going on a gubbing spree


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Using mine to invest in other stuff keeping the cash flowing, I would carefull aswell guys alot of the top sites are going on a gubbing spree


i keep winning my mug bets :lol: did a mug accumulator and it won at silly odds as well


----------



## dmsknk

Looking like a good weekend again with all the football offers


----------



## LionRampant

i have no idea about gambling, can someone explain how easy this is to get your head around - should i start it? Lost my job last month so could do with some extra cash


----------



## jonjo9

It's really quite simple but you need a bit of spare cash to get going


----------



## LionRampant

how much would u say?


----------



## jonjo9

Well it's hard to say for sure, but the more the better. Imagine if the first offer you did was "bet £10 get a £20 free bet" you could do the first £10 bet at odds of 2. If you found a match to lay it at the exchange at odds of 2 as well you'd need £10.26 or so. So you need £20.26 total for the qualifier.

That money may all go to the bookie account if the back bet wins - so you've roughly £20 in the bookie and are roughly £10 down in the exchange. Ideal it would lose at the bookie so your tenner goes to the exchange.

Your £20 free bet then may be done at matched odds of 5 - so you need another £60 ish in the exchange to lay it off. If the back bet wins your £60 goes to them and you make a profit of roughly £15 there too. Or if the back loses, the £15 goes to your exchange.

Then it takes a while to withdraw from the bookie and exchange so depending on how tight your funds are you may have to wait for a withdrawal before depositing at the next bookie to take the next offer.

With £100 you can comfortably do one offer at a time and as you get more money in your pot you can do more and more often. But it may be slow to start.


----------



## noongains

> i have no idea about gambling, can someone explain how easy this is to get your head around - should i start it? Lost my job last month so could do with some extra cash


A lot know nothing about gambling before starting , i didnt.

Start with as much as you can afford to use, it makes turning the money over a lot quicker so you are not sitting around waiting for money to come back from the bookies to be able to use it again.

I did my first bingo games today, put £10 in and walked away with £24 in a matter of minutes.. (not guaranteed money,so i would avoid the 'risky' ones if you can not afford to loose the money)


----------



## TheScam

weesteve said:


> i have no idea about gambling, can someone explain how easy this is to get your head around - should i start it? Lost my job last month so could do with some extra cash


I know a fair bit about gambling and it hasnt really helped other than knowing when odds may change... Its not about gambling its about following instructions and finding bets on both sides of the result with close odds. Doesnt matter at all what those odds are, and we use decimals to make it easier.

I started with £300 so i could whizz through the deals. I'd say you need a minimum of £100 so that you can lay enough on your free bets, but the only real difference having a big bank makes is how many offers you can do at once and how quickly you progress through them.

Good day today for offers. Sky bet have £10 free in play if you bet £20 on the two CHampionship matches - burnley v birmingham and qpr v cardiff

Paddy Power doing the same for premier league live games so thats southampton v everton. Theres no late kick off today in the Prem but theres 3? games tomorrow.

Did a couple of horse refunds as well. Done all of these on two accounts so looking at £60 in free bets guarenteed and then hoping to get lucky on the horses. Also got an accumulator still open.


----------



## DaveW3000

How you finding the acca's mate? I've still yet to dip my toe in but have watched the vid on it and played around with the spread sheet. Looks easy enough. Are they?


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> How you finding the acca's mate? I've still yet to dip my toe in but have watched the vid on it and played around with the spread sheet. Looks easy enough. Are they?


yea they are once you get used to them. I'd do a few on paper, as "pretend" ones, or just small stakes first. Can use it to mug bet i guess, just to get used to when you lay your stakes etc.

I find if i do a fourfold and the first 2 win, I leave the 3rd event. If that wins im then in a strong position because il either win my acca or get the refund and free bet. If it loses you just lay the last one to cover your losses.

A lot easier now football season has started again. You can do a saturday morning, saturday evening, sunday early and sunday late game and have time to lay them all.

I've got one waiting on the palace v arsenal game tomorrow. If arsenal win then I win about £20 but if they dont then i win about £4 and get my refund. I under layed it because obviously Arsenal *should* win


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> yea they are once you get used to them. I'd do a few on paper, as "pretend" ones, or just small stakes first. Can use it to mug bet i guess, just to get used to when you lay your stakes etc.
> 
> I find if i do a fourfold and the first 2 win, I leave the 3rd event. If that wins im then in a strong position because il either win my acca or get the refund and free bet. If it loses you just lay the last one to cover your losses.
> 
> A lot easier now football season has started again. You can do a saturday morning, saturday evening, sunday early and sunday late game and have time to lay them all.
> 
> I've got one waiting on the palace v arsenal game tomorrow. If arsenal win then I win about £20 but if they dont then i win about £4 and get my refund. I under layed it because obviously Arsenal *should* win


How does underlaying work?


----------



## Smoog

I'm going to give this ago tonight once I get home. I have an iPad right now but feel something like this needs the versitility of a desktop. The only thing I'm afraid of is someone clamping down on this whole thing. Is that possible?


----------



## jonjo9

It's possible. It's been going on for a long time, however. On an individual level, bookies are closing accounts that they deem unprofitable but that can happen whether or not you are a matched bettor. On a bigger scale, competition is stiff between bookies and they all want to draw in custom so offers and bonuses will be forthcoming for the foreseeable future I would imagine.


----------



## Madoxx

Since stopping this around 3 weeks ago..... i cashed out all of my money and havent logged in since. My email box is full of offers, so tempted to go through the emails and use some


----------



## Beats

I remember guys saying they kept spreadsheets on what bets they done etc.. did you guys just make those yourself or did you get them somewhere on PA?

I just started last night got a low bank (£60) so will be slow for the time being and not great that lyon won last night when i backed them with coral lol so gotta wait 3-5 days

Oh yeah, and this forum sucks balls now! this is the only thread i ever read lol


----------



## jonjo9

There are a couple on the PA Facebook group under the files section. You just need to record where the bet takes place, when, where it's laid off and how much profit -/+ it gives. I am using a notebook


----------



## Beats

jonjo9 said:


> There are a couple on the PA Facebook group under the files section. You just need to record where the bet takes place, when, where it's laid off and how much profit -/+ it gives. I am using a notebook


a notebook as in old skool paper and pen?? cmon mate this is 2015 lol

But yeah thats all i wanted to record just to keep myself right on what profit i have made etc..


----------



## jonjo9

I gambled away all my money so it's all I can afford!


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> How does underlaying work?


You use the advanced version of the calculator on the PA site but basically, you can stake more or less than the usual suggested stake

So the suggested stake might be £20 and this will give you a £0.10 loss regardless of the outcome. If you underlayed you may stake £19, and then if the bet wins at the bookies your loss would be less than £0.10 maybe even a profit, but if the bet loses at the bookies and wins at exchange you would lose more than £0.10.

Over laying is the opposite. So I did this on my accumulator because I was waiting on Arsenal to beat Palace, and really Arsenal were outright favourites to win that game so i layed less and hoped that Arsenal won - which they did.

I wouldnt do this too often, because it is effectively gambling on the result, but sometimes it comes in handy and it is an advanced technique.

Also note the figures above are purely an example and not accurate in the slightest, it was just to give you an idea of what i meant.



Smoog said:


> I'm going to give this ago tonight once I get home. I have an iPad right now but feel something like this needs the versitility of a desktop. The only thing I'm afraid of is someone clamping down on this whole thing. Is that possible?


I've been doing one account on my laptop and one on my phone the last few days and whilst its do-able, it really wouldnt be my first choice. Its ok until you get a partial match at the exchange, Smarkets for example is terrible on a phone and I lost money yesterday trying to do my in play bets at the pub!



Dizzeee said:


> I remember guys saying they kept spreadsheets on what bets they done etc.. did you guys just make those yourself or did you get them somewhere on PA?
> 
> I just started last night got a low bank (£60) so will be slow for the time being and not great that lyon won last night when i backed them with coral lol so gotta wait 3-5 days
> 
> Oh yeah, and this forum sucks balls now! this is the only thread i ever read lol


Look at the OP, theres a file if i remember rightly. Thats what I am using. Very useful to keep track of your bets and your winnings. Its easy to forget a bet youve placed if you arent keeping track of it and its good when you make a few losses t see the bigger picture. Especially when you get to mugging to keep your accounts open.


----------



## TheScam

Had a good weekend, £90 across the two accounts basically just doing the football refunds. Paddy Power and Sky Bet in-play offers are amazing. There's usually at least 5 games to bet on, so thats £50 of free bets per account.

Also won my acca so where I under laid it i came out with £23ish profit.

I learnt a harsh lesson though not to try and place in play bets from the pub on my mobile - Paddy power defaulted to £20 stake and I didnt notice so lost £15 there. I tried to lay it on smarkets but their mobile site is terrible and doesnt tell you how much of your bet has matched.


----------



## Beats

TheScam said:


> Had a good weekend, £90 across the two accounts basically just doing the football refunds. Paddy Power and Sky Bet in-play offers are amazing. There's usually at least 5 games to bet on, so thats £50 of free bets per account.
> 
> Also won my acca so where I under laid it i came out with £23ish profit.
> 
> I learnt a harsh lesson though not to try and place in play bets from the pub on my mobile - Paddy power defaulted to £20 stake and I didnt notice so lost £15 there. I tried to lay it on smarkets but their mobile site is terrible and doesnt tell you how much of your bet has matched.


i am just on my second offer now doing the 32red one. having to do one at a time and wait till the games finished cos i started with like £50 bank.

I can't seem to download any of the spreadsheets on my macbook. do i need any special programs to get them?


----------



## y0k0 j4k4m0k0 7070

I tried the link for the spreadsheet and just got a link to this thread.

I'm pretty handy with a spreadsheet so of you want any improvements or things automated let me know and I'll see what I can do


----------



## Ukmeathead

Anyone got a vpn For multi accounts. Where did you get yours, not liking using my phone anymore


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> yea they are once you get used to them. I'd do a few on paper, as "pretend" ones, or just small stakes first. Can use it to mug bet i guess, just to get used to when you lay your stakes etc.
> 
> I find if i do a fourfold and the first 2 win, I leave the 3rd event. If that wins im then in a strong position because il either win my acca or get the refund and free bet. If it loses you just lay the last one to cover your losses.
> 
> A lot easier now football season has started again. You can do a saturday morning, saturday evening, sunday early and sunday late game and have time to lay them all.
> 
> I've got one waiting on the palace v arsenal game tomorrow. If arsenal win then I win about £20 but if they dont then i win about £4 and get my refund. I under layed it because obviously Arsenal *should* win


Ok sweet I'll do a few dummy runs this weekend and try and get into the swing of it. I've mostly got the more awkward signups left now so its about time I got me head round the more involved stuff.

Cheers bud!


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> Ok sweet I'll do a few dummy runs this weekend and try and get into the swing of it. I've mostly got the more awkward signups left now so its about time I got me head round the more involved stuff.
> 
> Cheers bud!


yea thats what im on at the moment. Ones that either require a big bank or have terrible odds. I really want to get the bet365 one done as they have some good reload horse offers.

Did you see theres a new basic sign up offer? Marathon bet - bet £30 and get £30 free.

I think the best luck ive had with accas is pick as low odds as the offer allows. Titan bet do 1.4 as the minimum and 5 overall which means you can usually pick the favourites in football matches. If they all win you can just adjust the lay amount on your last bet to make a profit if it wins, or a bit more of a loss knowing that if it loses you get a free bet.


----------



## TheScam

Dizzeee said:


> i am just on my second offer now doing the 32red one. having to do one at a time and wait till the games finished cos i started with like £50 bank.
> 
> I can't seem to download any of the spreadsheets on my macbook. do i need any special programs to get them?


Silly question perhaps, but have you got Excel on your Macbook? Otherwise I am pretty sure on the PA site, or their facebook page, they have a spreadsheet that opens in google docs which is free to use.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Anyone got a vpn For multi accounts. Where did you get yours, not liking using my phone anymore


I use one called ghost, but I found sometimes you have to wait a while to get connected and it throttles your speed during peak times. It does the job but its a little bit annoying if your trying to be quick.

I have found a little trick that works much better if you are a BT broadband customer. All BT routers have an BT Wifi-FON connection that allows BT customers to use it as a hotspot without affecting your connection and gives a different IP address. I am now connected to my personal connection on my PC, and through the BT hotspot on my laptop. Works perfectly.


----------



## TheScam

Had two horses come second yesterday but only staked £10 so two more £10 free bets today, plus my boylesport sign up finally came through and the new marathon sign up offer so should make another £50 or so today.

I wont make £1k this month, but i think il make £6-700 again. Both bank accounts looking very healthy!


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> yea thats what im on at the moment. Ones that either require a big bank or have terrible odds. I really want to get the bet365 one done as they have some good reload horse offers.
> 
> Did you see theres a new basic sign up offer? Marathon bet - bet £30 and get £30 free.
> 
> I think the best luck ive had with accas is pick as low odds as the offer allows. Titan bet do 1.4 as the minimum and 5 overall which means you can usually pick the favourites in football matches. If they all win you can just adjust the lay amount on your last bet to make a profit if it wins, or a bit more of a loss knowing that if it loses you get a free bet.


Yeah i'm still working my bank up to a point where I can do the bet365 offer. Getting there tho.

The marathon bet sign up I did pretty much as soon as it came up although I was restricted to a £25 bet so that's what free bet I got. Still a good one anyway.

I'll look into the titan bet for the acca.

Cheers bud!


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> Yeah i'm still working my bank up to a point where I can do the bet265 offer. Getting there tho.
> 
> The marathon bet sign up I did pretty much as soon as it came up although I was restricted to a £25 bet so that's what free bet I got. Still a good one anyway.
> 
> I'll look into the titan bet for the acca.
> 
> Cheers bud!


I could probably do it at low odds, but then if i had to roll it over i'd be in trouble!

Titanbet is a good one to start with, usually good odds and its £10 refund. I think you could probably do less so could start out really small to get used to them


----------



## Nsaeon

TheScam said:


> I could probably do it at low odds, but then if i had to roll it over i'd be in trouble!
> 
> Titanbet is a good one to start with, usually good odds and its £10 refund. I think you could probably do less so could start out really small to get used to them


Out of curiosity, is there enough reload offers to make a full-time living with? For the situation I'm in, this could literally be the perfect way for me to make money, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Ukmeathead

I wouldn't use this as a full time living! With how many people are doing this now it's only a matter of time till it's pulled from under us. So make as much as possible and reinvest


----------



## Nsaeon

Ukmeathead said:


> I wouldn't use this as a full time living! With how many people are doing this now it's only a matter of time till it's pulled from under us. So make as much as possible and reinvest


So long as there's competition, there will be offers, right? Unless that's likely to change, then there will be always be offers. The question for me is how many and how often.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nsaeon said:


> So long as there's competition, there will be offers, right? Unless that's likely to change, then there will be always be offers. The question for me is how many and how often.


Not the case they will find away. The owner of PA few days ago mentioned in a post make hay while you can he doesn't know how long untill the bookies react and he has also raised his price's. If that's not a massive hint then don't know what else is. But to answer your question there is enough, but definitely not to make a decent wage off.


----------



## jonjo9

He actually said that he can't see it ending anytime soon, that the industry can support a lot more matched bettors and that we are just a drop in the ocean of mug punters... Raising the prices sounds like he's cashing in while the going's good but he's also limiting new afficilate accounts which currently are responsible for a good proportion of new signups.


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> He actually said that he can't see it ending anytime soon, that the industry can support a lot more matched bettors and that we are just a drop in the ocean of mug punters... Raising the prices sounds like he's cashing in while the going's good but he's also limiting new afficilate accounts which currently are responsible for a good proportion of new signups.


Agreed with what he said but I'll interpret as it came across the same to many others. But it's free cash so crack on. Making a full time living off it wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Nsaeon

Ukmeathead said:


> Agreed with what he said but I'll interpret as it came across the same to many others. But it's free cash so crack on. Making a full time living off it wouldn't hold your breath.


So, the 2k figure quoted on the PA website is basically bullsh*t?


----------



## jonjo9

Honestly it depends on how much time and effort you put in, a bit of luck and time of the year. James Gwyther claims to have 50-100 accumulators running per week. That's a good few hours work and you may need a couple of accounts, but it's doable. It's not unachievable to average £10/acca, including outright losers. But I wouldn't hang your hopes on doing it, and I wouldn't quit my job to do it because it COULD all go tits up.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nsaeon said:


> So, the 2k figure quoted on the PA website is basically bullsh*t?


Nope it's possible but hard work.


----------



## Nsaeon

Ok, well, thank you both for your opinions. Genuinely appreciate it.


----------



## jonjo9

If you have a few spare hours and some cash you don't need, do the sign ups (if you haven't already). It won't take long to work through them if you have a big enough float and you'll easily be £1k up. And there's lots of racing this week, and free tenners from paddy and sky almost every day


----------



## never-say-never

how much do one need as a capital to start with to make £250 a month? also, is this really risk free or just another.... ? risk free means no risk to your initial capital at all in my book. I see so many people saying they lost their money so I don't get what all the hype is about this if there is a risk?!

I have been a member of betfair for the past 7 years and I have a few systems that i use which makes me money but there is always a risk involved and as far as I know there is no risk free system!

there is an Arb's system which you lock into profit and will make a profit no matter the outcome of the game, racing etc but you'd need a lot of capital to be able to make a decent income out of that (around £5000 to make £50 to £100 per week). so this is a bit steep for me.


----------



## jonjo9

It's risk-free but it's not stupid-proof so you can lose money if you make a silly mistake.

As for money, my last fourfold made £9 and took about five minutes to set up, five minutes to fill in a spreadsheet and five minutes a day for the next 3 days to update and lay the next match. It was only a £30 stake but each match won so I needed about £136 in the exchange, which came into my bookie account at the end plus the profit. You'd need to do something like three of those every four days, or one a day, which is around £550 laid out at any one time & £120 in back bets. That would be roughly £220 a month at £9 profit a go.


----------



## TheScam

Nsaeon said:


> Out of curiosity, is there enough reload offers to make a full-time living with? For the situation I'm in, this could literally be the perfect way for me to make money, but I don't want to get my hopes up.


Possibly. It depends how much time you can put in. It would take a lot of my time to make my salary back through this, and i wouldnt be comfortable giving my job up to try it.



Ukmeathead said:


> I wouldn't use this as a full time living! With how many people are doing this now it's only a matter of time till it's pulled from under us. So make as much as possible and reinvest


Yes, reference to that post from James - I see it the same as you, its taken off big time. They up double the members since I joined and thats 12 weeks ish, so yes I think the money has gone up partly to "make hay" but also to limit new members



Nsaeon said:


> So, the 2k figure quoted on the PA website is basically bullsh*t?


Not necessarily, but it would take a lot of time. I guess though, if you are giving up a 35-40hr per week job to do this, you would then have that much time to put in. I make roughly 4-500 per month from a couple of hours every other day so Its probably possible but not guaranteed.



jonjo9 said:


> If you have a few spare hours and some cash you don't need, do the sign ups (if you haven't already). It won't take long to work through them if you have a big enough float and you'll easily be £1k up. And there's lots of racing this week, and free tenners from paddy and sky almost every day


Yea do this and see how you get on...



never-say-never said:


> how much do one need as a capital to start with to make £250 a month? also, is this really risk free or just another.... ? risk free means no risk to your initial capital at all in my book. I see so many people saying they lost their money so I don't get what all the hype is about this if there is a risk?!
> 
> I have been a member of betfair for the past 7 years and I have a few systems that i use which makes me money but there is always a risk involved and as far as I know there is no risk free system!
> 
> there is an Arb's system which you lock into profit and will make a profit no matter the outcome of the game, racing etc but you'd need a lot of capital to be able to make a decent income out of that (around £5000 to make £50 to £100 per week). so this is a bit steep for me.


The only risk is your own mistakes, follow the instructions and youll be fine for 90% of the startups. I started with £300 in one account, thats now just passed the £1k mark.


----------



## Nsaeon

TheScam said:


> Possibly. It depends how much time you can put in. It would take a lot of my time to make my salary back through this, and i wouldnt be comfortable giving my job up to try it.
> 
> Yes, reference to that post from James - I see it the same as you, its taken off big time. They up double the members since I joined and thats 12 weeks ish, so yes I think the money has gone up partly to "make hay" but also to limit new members
> 
> Not necessarily, but it would take a lot of time. I guess though, if you are giving up a 35-40hr per week job to do this, you would then have that much time to put in. I make roughly 4-500 per month from a couple of hours every other day so Its probably possible but not guaranteed.
> 
> Yea do this and see how you get on...
> 
> The only risk is your own mistakes, follow the instructions and youll be fine for 90% of the startups. I started with £300 in one account, thats now just passed the £1k mark.


This is exactly what I was looking for. It's one thing for it to require considerable time and effort to achieve that 2k goal, which isn't something that surprises me, but it's entirely another for it to be outright impossible due to the lack of reload offers in the first place.

Thanks again.


----------



## noongains

Take just one sky horse refund today, £25 free bet * several accounts. Easy £50-100+ from a single website,more if you underlay,'gamble' the free bets,trade the odds etc

Several other websites offering the same sort of thing on todays york horse racing and probably throughout the festival.


----------



## never-say-never

> Possibly. It depends how much time you can put in. It would take a lot of my time to make my salary back through this, and i wouldnt be comfortable giving my job up to try it.
> 
> Yes, reference to that post from James - I see it the same as you, its taken off big time. They up double the members since I joined and thats 12 weeks ish, so yes I think the money has gone up partly to "make hay" but also to limit new members
> 
> Not necessarily, but it would take a lot of time. I guess though, if you are giving up a 35-40hr per week job to do this, you would then have that much time to put in. I make roughly 4-500 per month from a couple of hours every other day so Its probably possible but not guaranteed.
> 
> Yea do this and see how you get on...
> 
> The only risk is your own mistakes, follow the instructions and youll be fine for 90% of the startups. I started with £300 in one account, thats now just passed the £1k mark.


sorry but that is a bit confusing!! So lets say I don't make any mistake but there is a still a 10% risk involved?


----------



## TheScam

Nsaeon said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for. It's one thing for it to require considerable time and effort to achieve that 2k goal, which isn't something that surprises me, but it's entirely another for it to be outright impossible due to the lack of reload offers in the first place.
> 
> Thanks again.


I certainly wouldn't say it's impossible due to number of offers - from what I've seen so far.

However, to me, the amount of time required to earn that much seems inconceivable right now - but that's along time a full time job.

If it was all you did I certainly think it's possible, especially as these full timers probably have multiple accounts. Every £10 free bet becomes 30/40/50 then


----------



## TheScam

never-say-never said:


> sorry but that is a bit confusing!! So lets say I don't make any mistake but there is a still a 10% risk involved?


There are a few sign ups - mostly casino and bingo - that aren't risk free but over the long run you'll make profit. Eg if you do 5 bingo sign ups you'll most likely make a good profit, but you may make a loss on your first one.

All the betting sign ups are risk free as long as you don't make a mistake, and as long as the bookie doesn't block you before issuing the free bet - I've had that happen once and I think it's because I signed up for a second account from the same IP address by mistake (I forgot to turn my proxy on).


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> Take just one sky horse refund today, £25 free bet * several accounts. Easy £50-100+ from a single website,more if you underlay,'gamble' the free bets,trade the odds etc
> 
> Several other websites offering the same sort of thing on todays york horse racing and probably throughout the festival.


Yup this is a good one. The offer is free bet if your horse doesn't win.

Using the calculator and following the instructions this is guaranteed profit.


----------



## never-say-never

> It's risk-free but it's not stupid-proof so you can lose money if you make a silly mistake.
> 
> As for money, my last fourfold made £9 and took about five minutes to set up, five minutes to fill in a spreadsheet and five minutes a day for the next 3 days to update and lay the next match. It was only a £30 stake but each match won so I needed about £136 in the exchange, which came into my bookie account at the end plus the profit. You'd need to do something like three of those every four days, or one a day, which is around £550 laid out at any one time & £120 in back bets. That would be roughly £220 a month at £9 profit a go.


so basically to make £9 a day, you need around £670? and every time you have to wait 2-5 working days to get your money back from bookies or exchange sites which would leave you with nothing to play with until you get your money back? that is a bit mental....


----------



## Ukmeathead

never-say-never said:


> so basically to make £9 a day, you need around £670? and every time you have to wait 2-5 working days to get your money back from bookies or exchange sites which would leave you with nothing to play with until you get your money back? that is a bit mental....


That's the jist of it, it's an easy living if you already have savings of 2-5k you could cover everything. If you bank is below £500 you will be very limited to what you can do.


----------



## jonjo9

Well, it takes about two hours on average to transfer out to my skrill account. I think I was unclear - you would have roughly £700 out at a time, let's say. You're getting money back into your accounts every day and putting more money on bets every day but at any one time you will have that much "invested", for about £40 return per day. I mean, stick it in an ISA if you want, but I know what I'll choose to do...


----------



## never-say-never

> That's the jist of it, it's an easy living if you already have savings of 2-5k you could cover everything. If you bank is below £500 you will be very limited to what you can do.





> Well, it takes about two hours on average to transfer out to my skrill account. I think I was unclear - you would have roughly £700 out at a time, let's say. You're getting money back into your accounts every day and putting more money on bets every day but at any one time you will have that much "invested", for about £40 return per day. I mean, stick it in an ISA if you want, but I know what I'll choose to do...


Have you guys used this system at all?


----------



## jonjo9

No we're in cahoots. Wait! What I mean is give me your credit card details.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

I've just signed up with PA for the free signups and have received my £20 free bet with Coral.

Are there free offers daily/weekly with Coral or will I need to move on to Betfred after I receive the profits from my free bet?


----------



## jonjo9

I would move on, you may get some reloads but you'd be best served by doing the next signup. Coral, William Hill, PP, 188, 888, Titan bet are my favourites for consistent offers.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

What are the benefits of the Platinum package vs doing it by yourself?


----------



## jonjo9

They collate all of the offers, saving you a lot of time and bringing to light ones you might not find yourself. There are people who can help you with any problems you encounter. There are spreadsheets and such to make everything easier and indeed to take advantage of offers you otherwise couldn't do. Odds matcher is pretty good. You can easily do all of the signup offers yourself and even manually find matches, how much do you value your time?


----------



## NathanMorgan1

do you all withdraw the money you've earned through the bookies straight away and then add those funds to your exchange?


----------



## jonjo9

I've not had any losing weeks so far - I added £84 to my profit yesterday, I'm away until next Wednesday now so that will do for the week. I'm around £100 up since Monday.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

how much of an exchange would you say you need before you see any worthwhile profits?


----------



## jonjo9

If you can work through the sign up offers over the first month you should end up with about £1000 or so, in my experience. You would probably need £500 or so to do it efficiently, but you could do it with much less. £100 is a good start. As much as you can spare, I'd say


----------



## NathanMorgan1

Should you withdraw the winnings you make through the bookies straight away?


----------



## jonjo9

Well, in an ideal situation you wouldn't withdraw straight away. The best thing would be to bet and lose any winnings at the bookie and win it back for a small loss at the exchange, or to spend a small amount of your profit on slots and withdraw the rest. But realistically you'll be draining your bank and exchange so you will probably have to withdraw - I did and it hasn't fared me badly except bet365 banned me from promotions after I withdrew £1600 (big rollover, kept winning!!)


----------



## NathanMorgan1

okay that sounds the best option to avoid a blocked account.

How often would you place a mug bet?


----------



## Fortunatus

How's it been going everyone made much money? I've not been active in a month or so been in hospital in intensive care (long story I might share it at some point) anyway I've been home now for a week and on the way to recovery will probably start doing some offers within the next few weeks when I'm feeling more with it (on a whole bunch of medication at the moment)


----------



## NathanMorgan1

are any of you tracking your bets on your iphones/ipads if so what apps are you using to track it as I haven't got a desktop to use a Excel spreadsheet and don't want to use the work's one as our IT department is always fishing around?


----------



## AdamWW

PA is great there are over 10,000 members now


----------



## Ukmeathead

AdamWW said:


> PA is great there are over 10,000 members now


I actually don't think this is a good thing personally.


----------



## Nsaeon

Ukmeathead said:


> I actually don't think this is a good thing personally.


Not to be pedantic, but that isn't what he said.


----------



## never-say-never

> PA is great there are over 10,000 members now


Questions:

1- How often do you get reloads?

2- How often you get unmatched bet?


----------



## noongains

> Questions:
> 
> 1- How often do you get reloads?
> 
> 2- How often you get unmatched bet?


Not sure on first as im not on PA. But with unmatched bets you dont ever have to go unmatched , it just depends what odds you are happy with taking


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nsaeon said:


> Not to be pedantic, but that isn't what he said.


Been at this a couple months, with how fast it's rising 2k members in just a few months by this time next year I don't see PA being around. But with a positive I'm up to a £2.5k bank roll of profit started off with £300


----------



## never-say-never

> PA is great there are over 10,000 members now


what doesn't make sense for me is that what happens if your lay bet doesn't get matched at all... exchange odds are very tricky and they jump up and down like there i sno tomorrow and if the lay bet doesn't get mtached, we're simply ****ed! even if it matches partially we're still ****ed. This alone makes this guys claim (Risk Free Money) a big fat lie.

also, the other issue is that when these bookmakers and their offers run out and there is no more bookies left to sign up etc!!

so this guys claims of making money all the time is absolutely bullshit as well..

I wish people were honest.


----------



## Ukmeathead

never-say-never said:


> what doesn't make sense for me is that what happens if your lay bet doesn't get matched at all... exchange odds are very tricky and they jump up and down like there i sno tomorrow and if the lay bet doesn't get mtached, we're simply ****ed! even if it matches partially we're still ****ed. This alone makes this guys claim (Risk Free Money) a big fat lie.
> 
> also, the other issue is that when these bookmakers and their offers run out and there is no more bookies left to sign up etc!!
> 
> so this guys claims of making money all the time is absolutely bullshit as well..
> 
> I wish people were honest.


You need to learn more any unmatched bets we use trickybet site to work out the rest of the lay bet job done.


----------



## jonjo9

never-say-never said:


> what doesn't make sense for me is that what happens if your lay bet doesn't get matched at all... exchange odds are very tricky and they jump up and down like there i sno tomorrow and if the lay bet doesn't get mtached, we're simply ****ed! even if it matches partially we're still ****ed. This alone makes this guys claim (Risk Free Money) a big fat lie.
> 
> also, the other issue is that when these bookmakers and their offers run out and there is no more bookies left to sign up etc!!
> 
> so this guys claims of making money all the time is absolutely bullshit as well..
> 
> I wish people were honest.


What doesn't make sense to me is how you don't know the first thing about it, yet you insist on having an opinion...


----------



## never-say-never

> PA is great there are over 10,000 members now


----------



## never-say-never

> What doesn't make sense to me is how you don't know the first thing about it, yet you insist on having an opinion...


I guess having an opinion is well.... is just having an opinion! it wont hurt you or anyone else so if you got anything constructive to say then fire away or else simply jog on..


----------



## never-say-never

> You need to learn more any unmatched bets we use trickybet site to work out the rest of the lay bet job done.


I do need to learn about the trickybet application that he provides but still cant get my head round the fact that if the odds change drastically how this system would make any money!!

OR, what happens when you run out off bookies to sign up with!


----------



## jonjo9

The whole 'running out of bookies' thing has been done over and over and over. Reloads, ongoing offers, second place refunds; it's easier and more consistent than the sign up offers. Just read the past couple of pages. As for odds changing... Well, this is just a blind assertion that you're making. Yes, the odds change but it's not been an issue for me at all. Football odds are very stable, horse odds fluctuate but are easy to find matches on. Do you intend to back and then lay several days later or something?

In play odds are pretty wild, so don't do it if you're not comfortable with the system.

Where is this whole odds changing thing coming from? And bets not matching? It happens, rarely. Check the liquidity of the market before you back!


----------



## NathanMorgan1

would any of you recommend doing your lay bets first then back bet after to prevent any risks in having an unmatched bet?


----------



## jonjo9

No, more often than not my problems placing bets are at the bookie end not the exchange. Check how much money is in the exchange first


----------



## TheScam

Fortunatus said:


> How's it been going everyone made much money? I've not been active in a month or so been in hospital in intensive care (long story I might share it at some point) anyway I've been home now for a week and on the way to recovery will probably start doing some offers within the next few weeks when I'm feeling more with it (on a whole bunch of medication at the moment)


Hope everythings ok mate...

I've not reached the target i set myself this month but i've still made £600 ish so far.

The premier league offers on paddy power and the championship ones on sky bet are well worth doing. Bet £20 before the match get £10 in play on every live game, thats 4-6 per account per weekend

I got lucky with a mug 4-fold, put £2.50 on and it came in and returned £40


----------



## TheScam

NathanMorgan said:


> are any of you tracking your bets on your iphones/ipads if so what apps are you using to track it as I haven't got a desktop to use a Excel spreadsheet and don't want to use the work's one as our IT department is always fishing around?


I personally would struggle with an app. I like to keep track of exactly how much i bet and what it returned etc and anything other than excel seems a nightmare to me.

d you work allow you to use USB sticks? Grab one of those and keep the file saved to there if you can - I work in IT. Give it a generic name and all they will be able to see when the file isnt open is the name if anything.



never-say-never said:


> Questions:
> 
> 1- How often do you get reloads?
> 
> 2- How often you get unmatched bet?


Reloads every day, usually horses. Football every weekend, sometimes in the week too, especially when the champions league kicks off again.

I'll admit there are some days i look and the reloads (IMO) arent worth doing, or i havent eough knowledge to understand the value of them so i dont do them. But im still making a steady £5-600 a month without really putting too much time in. Couple of hours every few days, possibly no more than 5 hours a week.



never-say-never said:


> what doesn't make sense for me is that what happens if your lay bet doesn't get matched at all... exchange odds are very tricky and they jump up and down like there i sno tomorrow and if the lay bet doesn't get mtached, we're simply ****ed! even if it matches partially we're still ****ed. This alone makes this guys claim (Risk Free Money) a big fat lie.
> 
> also, the other issue is that when these bookmakers and their offers run out and there is no more bookies left to sign up etc!!
> 
> so this guys claims of making money all the time is absolutely bullshit as well..
> 
> I wish people were honest.


I've never had a lay bet not match, odds jump around a little bit but after a while of doing this you can almost predict whats going to happen. Also if it doesnt match within a few minutes I will cancel the bet and re-calculate at the current odds. This has happened a few times and caused me to lose an extra 50p or so, or win 50p less etc but its never a big deal. If it part matches, use the tricky bet calculator as been mentioned - again had to do taht a couple of times bu its not big deal.

It is risk free, its just not mistake proof. I wouldnt bet on something where the odds were changing too fast i couldnt match it. No-one picks the bet for you, you choose your own matches they just have a calculator that makes them easy to find.

The bookies are in constant competition, i dont see their offers running out any time soon. There's currently over 70 bookies to do sign up offers for - there's literally hundreds to make from that alone, then walk away if its not your thing.

I dont think its bullshit, he is just very experienced in this and can take value from all the offers, even the ones that might look rubbish initially.



never-say-never said:


> I do need to learn about the trickybet application that he provides but still cant get my head round the fact that if the odds change drastically how this system would make any money!!
> 
> OR, what happens when you run out off bookies to sign up with!


again, not likely to happen.



NathanMorgan said:


> would any of you recommend doing your lay bets first then back bet after to prevent any risks in having an unmatched bet?


Nope, never. Simply because ive had far more times where ive gone to place a back bet and the bet hasnt been accepted because the odds are too high or something (on a free bet for example some places limit you to like 7.0 or lower). At those sort of odds you could be looking at a huge loss if you cant back your selection whereas the other way round you can just adjust your stake if the odds change. There's no reason for a bet to ever not match completely unless its a really obscure market, even then you can just check one of the other 5-6 exchanges.


----------



## never-say-never

> I personally would struggle with an app. I like to keep track of exactly how much i bet and what it returned etc and anything other than excel seems a nightmare to me.
> 
> d you work allow you to use USB sticks? Grab one of those and keep the file saved to there if you can - I work in IT. Give it a generic name and all they will be able to see when the file isnt open is the name if anything.
> 
> Reloads every day, usually horses. Football every weekend, sometimes in the week too, especially when the champions league kicks off again.
> 
> I'll admit there are some days i look and the reloads (IMO) arent worth doing, or i havent eough knowledge to understand the value of them so i dont do them. But im still making a steady £5-600 a month without really putting too much time in. Couple of hours every few days, possibly no more than 5 hours a week.
> 
> I've never had a lay bet not match, odds jump around a little bit but after a while of doing this you can almost predict whats going to happen. Also if it doesnt match within a few minutes I will cancel the bet and re-calculate at the current odds. This has happened a few times and caused me to lose an extra 50p or so, or win 50p less etc but its never a big deal. If it part matches, use the tricky bet calculator as been mentioned - again had to do taht a couple of times bu its not big deal.
> 
> It is risk free, its just not mistake proof. I wouldnt bet on something where the odds were changing too fast i couldnt match it. No-one picks the bet for you, you choose your own matches they just have a calculator that makes them easy to find.
> 
> The bookies are in constant competition, i dont see their offers running out any time soon. There's currently over 70 bookies to do sign up offers for - there's literally hundreds to make from that alone, then walk away if its not your thing.
> 
> I dont think its bullshit, he is just very experienced in this and can take value from all the offers, even the ones that might look rubbish initially.
> 
> again, not likely to happen.
> 
> Nope, never. Simply because ive had far more times where ive gone to place a back bet and the bet hasnt been accepted because the odds are too high or something (on a free bet for example some places limit you to like 7.0 or lower). At those sort of odds you could be looking at a huge loss if you cant back your selection whereas the other way round you can just adjust your stake if the odds change. There's no reason for a bet to ever not match completely unless its a really obscure market, even then you can just check one of the other 5-6 exchanges.


Thanks for the info mate.. do you mind telling me how much you started with? how long you've been doing it etc?


----------



## TheScam

never-say-never said:


> Thanks for the info mate.. do you mind telling me how much you started with? how long you've been doing it etc?


Yea no worries.

Started with my main bank account via some info from another website - studentroom i think and did a few sign up offers and wasnt really tracking anything so couldnt tell you how much i had - just whatever was in my account that i could spare.

Then I found PA and started logging everything. I started with about £400 from a savings account, created an online account at ffrees.co.uk and I started properly on 27/5.

I have made £863.49 on this account.

I then had someone set up a new bank account for me and let me use that so i could do all the offers again and double up the reloads etc. I started with another £300 in that second account in June and that account has currently made £717.13

So in total i have spared £700 of my own money and made almost £1600 profit in 3 months. Its nowhere near the claimed £2k, however like i mentioned earlier, I only put in 5-6 hours per week roughly. If I put in more, and wasnt so fussy about which reloads i do i reckon i could make more.


----------



## MyronGainz

I am going to look into this in greater deal over the weekend. Will reading the entire 50pages be a good place to start or is there some sort of website which gives a good background? I will then (on the proviso i'm happy) sign upto PA as a free member and we shall see.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Anyone reading the merge on the Facebook forum about paddy and betfair..? What's your views


----------



## AdamWW

MyronGainz said:


> I am going to look into this in greater deal over the weekend. Will reading the entire 50pages be a good place to start or is there some sort of website which gives a good background? I will then (on the proviso i'm happy) sign upto PA as a free member and we shall see.


There's some really good information about Profit Accumulator on this website. http://matchedbettingcalculator.net/profit-accumulator-review

Loads of great tips from there. One thing I would strongly recommend is to have a separate bank account just for doing you matched betting. It's essential to keep you moneys separate from you day to day money. And, don't withdraw your profits too early you need to build up a betting bank to take on the bigger offers.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Anyone reading the merge on the Facebook forum about paddy and betfair..? What's your views


Not read enough about it to be honest, just seen it briefly. Is the general consensus that its good or bad?


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> Not read enough about it to be honest, just seen it briefly. Is the general consensus that its good or bad?


At first glance bad but been mulling it over I doubt they will share personal information, and all the new offers we will be getting should be good. Alot of people are over reacting tho thats for sure.


----------



## Smoog

Ukmeathead said:


> At first glance bad but been mulling it over I doubt they will share personal information, and all the new offers we will be getting should be good. Alot of people are over reacting tho thats for sure.


I've just started the sign ups so I'll just give Paddt a wide birth for now until I hear more.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Smoog said:


> I've just started the sign ups so I'll just give Paddt a wide birth for now until I hear more.


No need pal just give them a couple of mug bets a week keep your account in good order with them and you will be fine


----------



## dann19900

made £1150 this month total across 3 accounts. Losing accounts though, 1 paddy power and 2 william hill down


----------



## Ukmeathead

dann19900 said:


> made £1150 this month total across 3 accounts. Losing accounts though, 1 paddy power and 2 william hill down


How did you lose them?


----------



## Ukmeathead

Any offer's on 888casino/sport i would avoid absolutley shocking company and service they have blocked my account and are refusing to give my deposit back.


----------



## jonjo9

Why? What was the situation? I always have great experiences with them


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> Why? What was the situation? I always have great experiences with them


Won £70+20 deposit site wouldn't allow me to withdraw contacted them they said it's all working next day blocked and banned


----------



## jonjo9

Do you have another account? How many bets had you made? Etc


----------



## Ukmeathead

One account and 2 offers 4 mugs on the casino 100% not getting nothing


----------



## ja17nby

Found a matched betting blog I'm going to use but a couple of questions.

The sites that need a number of roll overs to withdraw am I right in assuming I can avoid this if my free bet loses and my lay comes in so I could pick something ridiculous in the hope it loses

How frequently should I make mug bets ie one in every three etc?


----------



## TheScam

ja17nby said:


> Found a matched betting blog I'm going to use but a couple of questions.
> 
> The sites that need a number of roll overs to withdraw am I right in assuming I can avoid this if my free bet loses and my lay comes in so I could pick something ridiculous in the hope it loses
> 
> How frequently should I make mug bets ie one in every three etc?


Yes thats correct. Aim to lose into your exchange and no roll over will be required.

The recommendation is 3 mugs for every offer. I tend to only really do this on paddy power and skybet, and thats because i have been rinsing their offers!


----------



## TheScam

Finally got enough of a bank to do the bet365 offer, signed up, did my verification docs, found 2 good matches, deposited the money - got an email saying I was limited and needed to withdraw my cash ASAP.

Just talking to the live chat now to find out why! apparently i have another account that had a deposit limit set - news to me, i think it may have something to do with my dad


----------



## TheScam

On another note, reload offers are a bit sh*t so far this week! even the paddy horses is now free bet if second to SP fave which makes it not worthwhile doing!

Anyone got many bets down this week? I might have to get up early saturday and put some big time in on the ch4 races


----------



## DaveW3000

TheScam said:


> On another note, reload offers are a bit sh*t so far this week! even the paddy horses is now free bet if second to SP fave which makes it not worthwhile doing!
> 
> Anyone got many bets down this week? I might have to get up early saturday and put some big time in on the ch4 races


Unfortunately I've been snowed under with work the last couple of weeks and haven't made more than about £50. Also worked all the bank holiday weekend so couldn't even do the easy reloads.

Back on it this weekend hopefully!


----------



## TheScam

DaveW3000 said:


> Unfortunately I've been snowed under with work the last couple of weeks and haven't made more than about £50. Also worked all the bank holiday weekend so couldn't even do the easy reloads.
> 
> Back on it this weekend hopefully!


Although its a pain when you miss out on things, its the good thing about this that you can pick it back up whenever.

I forgot to do the skybet club on my second account this week so lost a free £5 bet i think and need to wager more this week but shouldnt be too difficult just get some mug bets done!

After talking to b365 i have my bonus!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Slow week ahead for me, going to get my head around the horse refunds this weekend.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Anyone done the bingo offers? Haven't touch any was just wondering if they are worth while?


----------



## jonjo9

The dragonfish ones have treated me well but you can only do one at a time, and you have to wait nearly a week between each one.

On reloads, I made £200 on bank holiday weekend!


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> The dragonfish ones have treated me well but you can only do one at a time, and you have to wait nearly a week between each one.
> 
> On reloads, I made £200 on bank holiday weekend!


Any best time of the day to do them?


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> The dragonfish ones have treated me well but you can only do one at a time, and you have to wait nearly a week between each one.
> 
> On reloads, I made £200 on bank holiday weekend!


What sort of offers did you do? I made about £70 from one account doing the paddy power and sky bet football ones mostly


----------



## dmsknk

> On another note, reload offers are a bit sh*t so far this week! even the paddy horses is now free bet if second to SP fave which makes it not worthwhile doing!
> 
> Anyone got many bets down this week? I might have to get up early saturday and put some big time in on the ch4 races


Agreed, s**t reloads so far this week


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Anyone done the bingo offers? Haven't touch any was just wondering if they are worth while?


Yea as jonjo said, they are worth doing - always made a profit on them if only a few quid sometimes, but you have to wait til they email you confirming your refund before you sign up to the next one.



Ukmeathead said:


> Any best time of the day to do them?


I think PA recommends between 3 and 7 pm?


----------



## jonjo9

I did them either before work, about 4am, or after work at 4pm. As for reloads this weekend, there were a few casino offers running and the poker stars in play offer as well as the skybet and PP offers.


----------



## NathanMorgan

I've just finished the 2 free sign-ups with PA...

I'm gonna be cheeky now and ask if any of you are willing to share a list of bookies with the free sign-ups before I sign up to the Premium package with PA?


----------



## jonjo9

Paddy power, Boyle sport, betsafe(currently doing a price boost on England v San Marino so extra money), bet Victor, bet Fred, superlenny, skybet. Some bookies like superlenny give you a free bet if you lose so back and lay as SNR on the calculator so if you win you make a profit and get a free bet if you lose. 888sport give triple the odds so you back and lay as normal but type the enhanced odds in the calculator, it's just like any price boost or are.

Have a look for freebets4all and save the student, there are plenty of lists of bookies with free bets out there.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

I'm onto Paddy Power and I've got 3 x £10 free bets...what's the best way in using these bets?


----------



## MyronGainz

Just set up a separate account for this. When the card comes through I will start on this, just gonna carry on the research for now. If I could make 200 a week (I only work 3 days a week) that would be pretty sweet.

Bit dodge that it's gone quiet on here, has everyone been gubbed lol


----------



## Ukmeathead

MyronGainz said:


> Just set up a separate account for this. When the card comes through I will start on this, just gonna carry on the research for now. If I could make 200 a week (I only work 3 days a week) that would be pretty sweet.
> 
> Bit dodge that it's gone quiet on here, has everyone been gubbed lol


We are making money and not wasting time on here maybe?


----------



## jonjo9

I'm away on a course for two weeks. Missing out on loads of or offers this weekend:/ oh well there are always more.. Still made a tenner or so this moning


----------



## Nsaeon

Ukmeathead said:


> We are making money and not wasting time on here maybe?


But apparently you don't mind wasting time making completely unnecessary and snarky posts.


----------



## jonjo9

Unnecessary and snarky posts are NEVER a waste of time


----------



## MyronGainz

Ukmeathead said:


> We are making money and not wasting time on here maybe?


10/10 over-reaction to my post. How is it going for you?


----------



## Ukmeathead

On your periods then lads? Or starting pct..


----------



## MyronGainz

Ukmeathead said:


> On your periods then lads? Or starting pct..


Huh? I wondered how the matched betting was going for you lol.


----------



## Ukmeathead

MyronGainz said:


> Huh? I wondered how the matched betting was going for you lol.


Was aiming that at the other lad, it's going really well thanks.


----------



## Smoog

So I've made about £250 so far but it has taken a lot of time to do so. I've been betting on legit matches (in the premier league, on horses in the country etc. but never in europe matches because that would seem suspicious?) but you find that they're much further into the future than you'd like them to be so I'm waiting ages for the matches to settle and to get my free bets. Am I being completely over cautious?


----------



## Ukmeathead

Smoog said:


> So I've made about £250 so far but it has taken a lot of time to do so. I've been betting on legit matches (in the premier league, on horses in the country etc. but never in europe matches because that would seem suspicious?) but you find that they're much further into the future than you'd like them to be so I'm waiting ages for the matches to settle and to get my free bets. Am I being completely over cautious?


Not really it's the best way to not get gubbed, I always go for bets that settling on the same day I place them unless it's an acca usually spread that over two days.


----------



## Smoog

Do you guys make a lot of money through the reloads he sends out?


----------



## jonjo9

I am only doing reloads and accumulators now. Sign ups mostly done, I have a couple I can't be arsed with.


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> I am only doing reloads and accumulators now. Sign ups mostly done, I have a couple I can't be arsed with.


Same as me I left a few with too much rolling over for such little profit.

Won £120 on the bingo my withdrawal has been approved going to do another one tonight. I can do these 3 times over with multi accounts.


----------



## TheScam

Finally managed to do the bet365 sign up. Placed the first bet on Ireland, no worries. placed the bonus bet on Portugal v Albania to be a draw.

You will not believe how much I celebrated when Portugal scored a last minute winner. A draw, and all that money going in my betting account and needing to be rolled over would have screwed me.

Seriously dont suggest anyone does the Bet365 offer until you can either cover enough liability for a high odds, or you have well over £1000 to cover the roll over.

As it is, I made £194ish on that offer.


----------



## TheScam

MyronGainz said:


> Just set up a separate account for this. When the card comes through I will start on this, just gonna carry on the research for now. If I could make 200 a week (I only work 3 days a week) that would be pretty sweet.
> 
> Bit dodge that it's gone quiet on here, has everyone been gubbed lol


Not sure why its quieter, less people asking questions i guess and the rest of us just getting on with it.

I'm still going, some of the reloads have been poor last couple of weeks but lack of football and big racing events probably didnt help. Premier leagues back this weekend, thatll be plenty of in-play free bet offers with Paddy, SkyBet offers for the championship etc.


----------



## sneeky_dave

TheScam said:


> Not sure why its quieter, less people asking questions i guess and the rest of us just getting on with it.
> 
> I'm still going, some of the reloads have been poor last couple of weeks but lack of football and big racing events probably didnt help. Premier leagues back this weekend, thatll be plenty of in-play free bet offers with Paddy, SkyBet offers for the championship etc.


Think most folk can't be arsed once the first offers are done


----------



## MyronGainz

TheScam said:


> Not sure why its quieter, less people asking questions i guess and the rest of us just getting on with it.
> 
> I'm still going, some of the reloads have been poor last couple of weeks but lack of football and big racing events probably didnt help. Premier leagues back this weekend, thatll be plenty of in-play free bet offers with Paddy, SkyBet offers for the championship etc.


if you don't mind me asking, roughly how much time do you put in a week and how much do you make??


----------



## NathanMorgan1

have any of you had success in using TopCashback when signing up to the bookies for extra cash on top of the matched betting?


----------



## Ukmeathead

NathanMorgan said:


> have any of you had success in using TopCashback when signing up to the bookies for extra cash on top of the matched betting?


Topcashback? Never heard of it.


----------



## jonjo9

I haven't used topcashback but used coupon arbitrage for done bingo sites. Guaranteed profit!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Am I missing out on something here?


----------



## NathanMorgan1

Ukmeathead said:


> Am I missing out on something here?


it's a cashback website/app where you type in say 'Ladbrokes' in their search box in TopCashback and there will be cashback of say £30 if you click through them for opening a new account with Ladbrokes.


----------



## Jonnyboy20

I'm late to the party. Signed up to the free trial last night but I have a lot of betting accounts already opened, namely the coral and betfred so can't do the free trial offers. If/when I join up will I have no bother making money with existing accounts?


----------



## TheScam

sneeky_dave said:


> Think most folk can't be arsed once the first offers are done


Quite likely


----------



## TheScam

Hang on


----------



## TheScam

MyronGainz said:


> if you don't mind me asking, roughly how much time do you put in a week and how much do you make??


No probs. I would say in the week, about 10 minutes before work to see what offers are up for the day, then ill usually wait til lunch as theres rarely anything worth betting on first thing, and the horse odds get better closer to their start. I'll spend maybe 45 minutes at lunch placing bets. Il then spend maybe another half hour or so in the evening to just check results, update spreadsheet etc. Friday/Saturday i spend a little longer as theres more offers. Ch4 racing offers and football reloads. Also do some mug betting on the football.

On average I'd say 5-7 hours a week, maybe a little more if I'm not busy just checking through facebook see if any new offers have popped up or anything.

I've made about £1800 since May. I've used £700 of my own money to get started.



NathanMorgan said:


> have any of you had success in using TopCashback when signing up to the bookies for extra cash on top of the matched betting?


I've used quidco and made a few quid from that.



Jonnyboy20 said:


> I'm late to the party. Signed up to the free trial last night but I have a lot of betting accounts already opened, namely the coral and betfred so can't do the free trial offers. If/when I join up will I have no bother making money with existing accounts?


I had a few accounts. I've found that Bet365, Paddy Power, Will Hill, Betfair and Coral have allowed me to sign up with a second account. Will Hill queried it when I had to contact support but they just closed my previous account. Its a little bit risky i guess.

That being said, theres load of other bookies. Some i hadnt even heard of. Plus you can use your existing accounts for the reloads with the added bonus that you already look like a typical mug better. So yes, there is certainly still value from this despite having a few accounts already.


----------



## MyronGainz

TheScam said:


> No probs. I would say in the week, about 10 minutes before work to see what offers are up for the day, then ill usually wait til lunch as theres rarely anything worth betting on first thing, and the horse odds get better closer to their start. I'll spend maybe 45 minutes at lunch placing bets. Il then spend maybe another half hour or so in the evening to just check results, update spreadsheet etc. Friday/Saturday i spend a little longer as theres more offers. Ch4 racing offers and football reloads. Also do some mug betting on the football.
> 
> On average I'd say 5-7 hours a week, maybe a little more if I'm not busy just checking through facebook see if any new offers have popped up or anything.
> 
> I've made about £1800 since May. I've used £700 of my own money to get started.


Thanks pal. Like I said my main days will be Thursday, Friday and the weekends where I could dedicate a lot of time.......I can pile in a bit of money to start if needed was hoping to just use 750 to start though and crush through the signups first


----------



## Ukmeathead

MyronGainz said:


> Thanks pal. Like I said my main days will be Thursday, Friday and the weekends where I could dedicate a lot of time.......I can pile in a bit of money to start if needed was hoping to just use 750 to start though and crush through the signups first


You will fly through the sign ups with £750 save all the big ones till last.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> You will fly through the sign ups with £750 save all the big ones till last.


This.

Bear in mind you never lose that £750, its never at risk, its just so you can do lots of offers at once.

I'd love to be able to get hold of another account right now! Would smash through £1k in a month easy


----------



## SickCurrent

Very impressive work @TheScam mate. You seem to have this nailed down to a fine art.


----------



## TheScam

SickCurrent said:


> Very impressive work @TheScam mate. You seem to have this nailed down to a fine art.


Getting better at the reloads and picking which are good offers to do, no where near the big boys in terms of monthly earnings though. Not quite ready to quit the day job..


----------



## NathanMorgan1

how many of you are doing the sign-ups/reloads yourselves without subscribing to PA?


----------



## Ukmeathead

NathanMorgan said:


> how many of you are doing the sign-ups/reloads yourselves without subscribing to PA?


I would say you need pa saves you time searching around.


----------



## jonjo9

You could get a month sub, figure or the most consistent offers then cancel. But why? You will pay for a year sub in your first week or so me than likely.


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> You could get a month sub, figure or the most consistent offers then cancel. But why? You will pay for a year sub in your first week or so me than likely.


It's such a little price to pay for what we get in return! They are also currently beta testing some forums which will help out so much make everything much easier to sort and find tips etc


----------



## NathanMorgan1

how much are you all making a month after you've done all the sign-ups on one account?


----------



## Prince Adam

NathanMorgan said:


> how much are you all making a month after you've done all the sign-ups on one account?


It seems in here to be between £600-£900 from the initial sign ups.

After that it becomes a long slog doing 'reload' offers.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

im on the Ladbrokes Exchange signup and it says "when a customer pays £5 in commission we will credit their account with a £20 free bet."

im a little confused what they mean by paying £5 in commission, do I simple bet £5 and they credit my account with the £20 free bet?


----------



## Nemises

No the exchanges take commission on winnings. Bet fair 5%, ladbrokes also 5% so once you've made 100% in winnings in your account you should have paid £5 in commission.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

Nemises said:


> No the exchanges take commission on winnings. Bet fair 5%, ladbrokes also 5% so once you've made 100% in winnings in your account you should have paid £5 in commission.


so basically I just back/lay until I make £5 in my Ladbrokes exchange account?


----------



## jonjo9

No! Until you have paid £5 commission. I don't know whether they take commission on wins or all bets but at least £100 winnings if they take 5%


----------



## NathanMorgan1

also while im at it...BetVictor fo example requires you to wager the free bet offer say 3-4 times before I can withdraw it.

Can I use the same bet for 3-4 times and be done with it or do they have to be individual bets?


----------



## jonjo9

Probably ought to be done with individual bets. Likely to keep your account longer too


----------



## NathanMorgan1

jonjo9 said:


> Probably ought to be done with individual bets. Likely to keep your account longer too


do I have to win with the bookies 3-4 times to have the free cash or can I win in the exchange as well and still have the free cash?


----------



## jonjo9

You can lose your money at the bookie and get it back at the exchange and you won't have to wager it at all in that case


----------



## NathanMorgan1

quick question regarding rollover...

I've had £25 bonus and it requires me to roll it over 3x before I withdraw it.

Can you explain what this means for a newbie like me?


----------



## sneeky_dave

NathanMorgan said:


> quick question regarding rollover...
> 
> I've had £25 bonus and it requires me to roll it over 3x before I withdraw it.
> 
> Can you explain what this means for a newbie like me?


Your total bets placed must equal £75. That can be in small bets of 3x£25 bets. Normally at odds of 2.0 or greater


----------



## jonjo9

Still making money. £500 up this month since the 18th. Marathonbet doing a good sign up offer for Boro to win at 5/1. Lay that off for a guaranteed £27 or so at the moment


----------



## 25081

Ive just signed up to this site: http://bet-off.co.uk/profitsystem Exactly the same thing. I made about £500 when i did profit accumulator and about £600 since joining this new one. They charge half the price though :thumb


----------



## NathanMorgan1

ShaneB said:


> Ive just signed up to this site: http://bet-off.co.uk/profitsystem Exactly the same thing. I made about £500 when i did profit accumulator and about £600 since joining this new one. They charge half the price though :thumb


how do you find them in comparison to PA? (if you signed up to PA as well)

£22.99 is a bit much but £10 sounds alot better if they are run the same way.


----------



## 25081

NathanMorgan said:


> how do you find them in comparison to PA? (if you signed up to PA as well)
> 
> £22.99 is a bit much but £10 sounds alot better if they are run the same way.


Yeh they're good mate. More personable as obviously they have less members. I heard PA have stopped using Facebook now and use a forum but these guys still use Facebook and that's how I find all my reloads so prefer that. Otherwise it's pretty similar. Not sure how PA can charge more than double.


----------



## 25081

Do people use this group to share reload offers?


----------



## Fortunatus

jonjo9 said:


> I am only doing reloads and accumulators now. Sign ups mostly done, I have a couple I can't be arsed with.


Hello mate how's the betting going still at it? Just doing reloads and acca's? How much do you earn per acca I'm really struggling to get my head around it all


----------



## Fortunatus

How's matched betting going lads


----------



## jonjo9

Fortunatus said:


> Hello mate how's the betting going still at it? Just doing reloads and acca's? How much do you earn per acca I'm really struggling to get my head around it all


Accas are going pretty well. Had a few losers, so two early losing legs. I have been confident and underlayed some later legs only to make a big loss too. But it all evens out. Probably average a tenner per acca. If you choose good favourites you can reasonably get to a guaranteed profit before the final leg, then I hope for a loser - you make a few pounds and get a free bet.

I also like to put my free bets on accas - Gwyther style. He uses a horse and a football match in a double. If the horse comes in and you underlay by a pound or two you can turn a £20 free bet into £25+ profit. If the horse loses you can still usually get £15-17.

Other than all that it's been a good month - £650 despite two weeks away.


----------



## dmsknk

Really need to start ACCA's but very intimidated by them, they seem like so much planning, and what if you dont manage to lay one of the legs for some reason


----------



## jonjo9

Then if it loses you lose the back stake and the liability of any previous lays. If it wins, no harm done. If you find a game with good odds every other day then I don't see how you can miss a leg. Just do them every night before bed or every morning before work. I miss a leg sometimes when I have three or more games chosen in a single day, but I try not to forget!


----------



## 25081

Reload accys are simple. Watched a 5 minute training video and I was away lol. Not sure about how to place free bets as accas though.


----------



## jonjo9

It's exactly the same but you calculate the lay stakes differently. If you have the multilay spreadsheet change it to SNR and you're off!


----------



## TheScam

NathanMorgan said:


> im on the Ladbrokes Exchange signup and it says "when a customer pays £5 in commission we will credit their account with a £20 free bet."
> 
> im a little confused what they mean by paying £5 in commission, do I simple bet £5 and they credit my account with the £20 free bet?


The exchange pays commision. So when the exchange lay bet wins, you get the amount you laid -x% (smarkets is 2%, betfair is 5%) I dont know what ladbrokes is off the top of my head but basically to get this bonus bet you just want to use ladbrokes as your exchange for a few other bets. It may take a while depending on your stakes as even 5% of a £10 bet is only 50p but in the meantime you'll be getting on with other offers. Betdaq do a similar one as well.



NathanMorgan said:


> so basically I just back/lay until I make £5 in my Ladbrokes exchange account?


As above. Lay until you've paid £5 in commission. At £10 a bet it would take 10 bets.



NathanMorgan said:


> also while im at it...BetVictor fo example requires you to wager the free bet offer say 3-4 times before I can withdraw it.
> 
> Can I use the same bet for 3-4 times and be done with it or do they have to be individual bets?


You can, but as someone said it wont look good on your account. Plus say the bet is £25 you need to wager that whole amount 3-4 times, so you are best doing the whole amount at a time, so if it wins thats 3-4 different bets.



NathanMorgan said:


> do I have to win with the bookies 3-4 times to have the free cash or can I win in the exchange as well and still have the free cash?


Nope, infact you are better off losing into the exchange at the first attempt. The more you have to roll over, the less your profits become because every extra bet will give you another small loss.



NathanMorgan said:


> quick question regarding rollover...
> 
> I've had £25 bonus and it requires me to roll it over 3x before I withdraw it.
> 
> Can you explain what this means for a newbie like me?


As above, you must bet that £25 3 times minimum before you can withdraw. The easiest thing to do with these type of bonuses is to pick higher odds so you are less likely to win, if it loses you are done with the offer as there is nothing left to wager.

Sorry youve probably already had answers but thought i'd help you out if you havent...


----------



## 25081

jonjo9 said:


> It's exactly the same but you calculate the lay stakes differently. If you have the multilay spreadsheet change it to SNR and you're off!


Dont have the snr option


----------



## jonjo9

ShaneB said:


> Dont have the snr option





ShaneB said:


> Dont have the snr option


then youdon't have the right spreadsheet.


----------



## TheScam

ShaneB said:


> Dont have the snr option


the files still appear to be on facebook, the one i use is called acca offers...multi lay

In the top left it lets you select the type of acca


----------



## david98765

I'm earning great money with sports betting thanks to this site

betting-solution.com

I encourage you to try it .


----------



## 25081

jonjo9 said:


> then youdon't have the right spreadsheet.


Cheers guys, im not with PA. Im with bet-off.co.uk. Theyre a new site so only charge £10 per month and have assured me a snr version of their acca spreadsheet is coming soon. To be fair to them, i watched one video on acca training and i understood it compared to lots of complicated chat on PA so i wouldnt know how to do the offers if i stuck with PA anyway lol.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Try pure profit, they are another really good site. There is so many match betting sites now it's insane. Good luck anyway guys and rinse them bookies for every single penny.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Morning gents, I actually run Pure Profit and would appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of the people in charge so we can try to arrange a discount for anyone joining from UK Muscle


----------



## Gary29

Saber_RBP said:


> Morning gents, I actually run Pure Profit and would appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of the people in charge so we can try to arrange a discount for anyone joining from UK Muscle


PM @Lorian


----------



## Saber_RBP

Gary29 said:


> PM @Lorian


Thanks Gary.


----------



## TheScam

Saber_RBP said:


> Morning gents, I actually run Pure Profit and would appreciate it if someone could point me in the direction of the people in charge so we can try to arrange a discount for anyone joining from UK Muscle


Let us know how you get on. I joined PA because they offered the first month money back if it wasnt to your liking, and i made a lot of money so stuck with them. Now i'm more clued up I'd be tempted to look elsewhere for a decent price.

How's everyone getting on? Reloads seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment except for footy at the weekends and the horses. Have all day free tomorrow so will be trying to take advantage of the CH4 races.

Onl made £200 so far this month, though its still £200 more than i would have so anything is better than nothing.

I've got a third account coming into play soon, just to smash through the sign ups and make a quick grand. i dont plan to do any on-going bets after that as it gets fiddly having several accounts, i barely use my second one as it is.


----------



## Saber_RBP

TheScam said:


> Let us know how you get on. I joined PA because they offered the first month money back if it wasnt to your liking, and i made a lot of money so stuck with them. Now i'm more clued up I'd be tempted to look elsewhere for a decent price.
> 
> How's everyone getting on? Reloads seem a bit thin on the ground at the moment except for footy at the weekends and the horses. Have all day free tomorrow so will be trying to take advantage of the CH4 races.
> 
> Onl made £200 so far this month, though its still £200 more than i would have so anything is better than nothing.
> 
> I've got a third account coming into play soon, just to smash through the sign ups and make a quick grand. i dont plan to do any on-going bets after that as it gets fiddly having several accounts, i barely use my second one as it is.


I've sent the email, I just wanted to offer the opportunity to the site to affiliate before I started posting discount codes etc. We also offer a money back scheme, full 7 day refund if you're not happy.

Been a poor period for reloads but that's to be expected with the internationals the past week, however it's decent weekend for reloads coming up by the looks of it. I'm actually not big on the racing, I prefer to go with accas personally.


----------



## TheScam

Saber_RBP said:


> I've sent the email, I just wanted to offer the opportunity to the site to affiliate before I started posting discount codes etc. We also offer a money back scheme, full 7 day refund if you're not happy.
> 
> Been a poor period for reloads but that's to be expected with the internationals the past week, however it's decent weekend for reloads coming up by the looks of it. I'm actually not big on the racing, I prefer to go with accas personally.


Yea i try and get into the accas but i dont like bets dragging on too long so tend to do them at the weekends.

How much do you make per acca roughly? and how many you doing at a time?

Just seems like a poor month in general, maybe ive not been looking hard enough.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Bet365 had the in play offer on the Arsenal v Utd game which is always lucrative. Been some decent casino offers too that a few of our members nicked some decent profit from. We have a new system we're working on with accas that you can place all in one hit and guarantee small profits from. They are only small profit, like £5 or so and not every day they come about but I guess it's about how much value you are after.


----------



## jonjo9

I made £95 today from offers and have £45 in free bets for the weekend - it's not too bad but drier than this time last month. I think paddypower are doing free bets this weekend on the football too?


----------



## Saber_RBP

TheScam said:


> Yea i try and get into the accas but i dont like bets dragging on too long so tend to do them at the weekends.
> 
> How much do you make per acca roughly? and how many you doing at a time?
> 
> Just seems like a poor month in general, maybe ive not been looking hard enough.


I do at least 1 acca on most days, normally hit a refund on a few each week and make them risk free 9/10 times I'd say.


----------



## Saber_RBP

jonjo9 said:


> I made £95 today from offers and have £45 in free bets for the weekend - it's not too bad but drier than this time last month. I think paddypower are doing free bets this weekend on the football too?


That's decent, are you still working your way through the signup offers?


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> I made £95 today from offers and have £45 in free bets for the weekend - it's not too bad but drier than this time last month. I think paddypower are doing free bets this weekend on the football too?


Can i ask what offers you did?


----------



## jonjo9

Naw, accas mainly. Did the sky casino bet £20 on slots get £10 for the table games offer too today which yielded a few quid.


----------



## jonjo9

Also, I like to put free bets on a double or triple with a good looking close matched horse in the first leg.

You can often underlay to guarantee 75-80% of your free bet but you can get 90%-100%+ if your underlaid horse wins.


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Also, I like to put free bets on a double or triple with a good looking close matched horse in the first leg.
> 
> You can often underlay to guarantee 75-80% of your free bet but you can get 90%-100%+ if your underlaid horse wins.


Yea ive started doing this at the recommendation of someone on here - works quite well


----------



## jonjo9

Good stuff. I have mentioned it before.

There is a good casino offer on BetBright today too. Wager £50 today and get 50 spins tomorrow. You can wager on blackjack. I did 10 £5 hands, I'm £25 up.


----------



## Fluke82

Does everyone pay for the sites? to help


----------



## Ukmeathead

Saber_RBP said:


> That's decent, are you still working your way through the signup offers?


How much are you averaging profit wise per month? Are any of your guys on pure profit as good as james on the Acca's 100+ a week and average £10 each one is something incredible.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Ukmeathead said:


> How much are you averaging profit wise per month? Are any of your guys on pure profit as good as james on the Acca's 100+ a week and average £10 each one is something incredible.


To be honest they new spreadsheets are making accas a lot easier to guarantee profit and we have some great acca guys on the site. A lot of people think James is the be all and end all regarding MB, I can't stand him personally because of what they tried to do to us when we wen't live. The guy that actually trained James (Ray Harte) is actually a member with us, although he doesn't post to much as he is the main guy on PM, but it's good to have him around regardless.

A lot of the more knowledgeable guys game over from PA recently


----------



## jonjo9

What did they try to do to you when you went live?


----------



## Saber_RBP

jonjo9 said:


> What did they try to do to you when you went live?


They issued a C&D claiming all sorts of copyright violation. Tried to organise a cyber attack against us and any time we would interact with a member of the public on social media they would jump in slating us, claiming we had copied the Oddsmatcher and that PA were the "Official" matched betting site and that anyone who joined us would lose money because we were going to be shut down.


----------



## 25081

Lol PA are a rip-off. The company I use charge £10 per month and i prefer it. You get the same offers and software but none of the bull.


----------



## jonjo9

I've tried a few, I kinda like their forum but I prefer odds to income. To be honest, they all do the same thing, use whatever service you want, find your own offers or start another clone. Doesn't really matter!


----------



## AdamWW

Alex6534 said:


> I'm still waiting to be approved to the FB group...
> 
> I take it you're using friends' accounts?


The FB group isn't active any more, there is a dedicated Forum, You should get an email from Sam after you sign up, but you can login with your normal PA details, I think.

For more info on matched betting or to read a review of Profit Accumulator, take a look at this site, there's loads of info: matchedbettingcalculator.net


----------



## TheScam

Anyone got anymore updates on how they are getting on?

The month got better as it went on and i've started hitting some good refunds. I'm doing an acca every other day at least now, mainly helped by the forum close odds thread.

Paddy Power has re-introduced its free bet if second offer

Done some FGS offers too

Also been using accas for free bets. Did a 12.0 horse and then 2 3.4 footy results, the first 2 came in so had to find almost £3k to cover te liability of the third bet. That was a learning curve to not go so high on the odds! Luckily the 3rd leg lost

Made another £500 this month all from reloads with just the one account (ive been lazy on the other account). Going to stop being lazy next month and go for the £1k month in November.

Up about £2300 in total since july


----------



## jonjo9

I had a fairly poor month overall but +£400 or so, so I can't complain! Accumulators are my favourite thing, along with slots. I lose a lot but more often break even on slots but the occasional big win puts me ahead regardless. The risk free offers earlier this month with pink casino and BetUK and slotboss were excellent, virtually every one of them gave me a full panel of the same symbols


----------



## Saber_RBP

It's really picked up after the international break. Bet365 have been kind to us as well as Ladbrokes, Paddy Power & Skybet all offering some great in play offers!


----------



## noongains

> It's really picked up after the international break. Bet365 have been kind to us as well as Ladbrokes, Paddy Power & Skybet all offering some great in play offers!


Does your website have guides for accas etc? Done all sign ups just looking for on going accas/refunds as i have been lazy and never done them


----------



## Saber_RBP

noongains said:


> Does your website have guides for accas etc? Done all sign ups just looking for on going accas/refunds as i have been lazy and never done them


of course, we are also happy to give one-to-one help on Skype.


----------



## Best.username

Saber_RBP said:


> of course, we are also happy to give one-to-one help on Skype.


How much initial layout is needed to tet going, quite interested in giving this a go!


----------



## chezzer

just been hit with the betfair premium charge, will be chaanging to smarket


----------



## Saber_RBP

chezzer said:


> just been hit with the betfair premium charge, will be chaanging to smarket


Both have advantages, I personally use Smarkets due to low commission but Betfair give more bonuses/deals and obvious market liquidity.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Best.username said:


> How much initial layout is needed to tet going, quite interested in giving this a go!


Best way is to start small and grow your bank. Around £60 should be enough to do the free trial offers if you're patient. You should make around £50 If you're interested in signing up to the paid membership use ' ukmuscle50 ' at the checkout and you'll get the first month for £7.50


----------



## Best.username

Saber_RBP said:


> Best way is to start small and grow your bank. Around £60 should be enough to do the free trial offers if you're patient. You should make around £50 If you're interested in signing up to the paid membership use ' ukmuscle50 ' at the checkout and you'll get the first month for £7.50


Im already signed up to the sites on your free offers, can I create bew accounts on different bank cards and different adress do you know?


----------



## Saber_RBP

Best.username said:


> Im already signed up to the sites on your free offers, can I create bew accounts on different bank cards and different adress do you know?


If the card is registered to a different address you may have some joy. I can't say for definite though as bookmakers are pretty smart. At the risk of trying to sound pushy, if you've checked the site already and watched the videos you can see how the system works.

Try it for 7 days, if you don't like it, we'll refund you the £7.50! It's not for everyone, but if you're patient and spend a little time learning you will most definitely make money. We also offer a one to one service on Skype so you won't be left alone if you're not sure on how stuff works.


----------



## sneeky_dave

Best.username said:


> Im already signed up to the sites on your free offers, can I create bew accounts on different bank cards and different adress do you know?


Very unlikely, the first name I uses verified on the electoral role, the second did not and required id on each site at some stage


----------



## Best.username

sneeky_dave said:


> Very unlikely, the first name I uses verified on the electoral role, the second did not and required id on each site at some stage


Im not on the electoral roke so maybe I'll get away with it!


----------



## Saber_RBP

Best.username said:


> Im not on the electoral roke so maybe I'll get away with it!


let me know how you get on.


----------



## TheScam

If anyone is still doing this, today is a great day for offers!

Unibet have 12 price boosts - making about £20-30 in total. x2 accounts makes it a nice profit

Paddy and Sky getting in on the price boosts too

Made £523 in October and currently £600 for November. £3250 up since i started in June


----------



## Saber_RBP

If anyone is interested in trying our service - BLACKFRIDAY75 is the code that gets you 75% off month 1. Valid for today


----------



## noongains

> If anyone is interested in trying our service - BLACKFRIDAY75 is the code that gets you 75% off month 1. Valid for today


i need to pull my finger out, will be doing this soon


----------



## noongains

> If anyone is still doing this, today is a great day for offers!
> 
> Unibet have 12 price boosts - making about £20-30 in total. x2 accounts makes it a nice profit
> 
> Paddy and Sky getting in on the price boosts too
> 
> Made £523 in October and currently £600 for November. £3250 up since i started in June


You using 2 accounts to make that much?

GF's dont want me using her name doing it so im stuck with one account


----------



## jonjo9

You only need one account


----------



## noongains

> You only need one account


need vs want.. if you can make 500 with one account then i would rather be able to double that with 2 accounts.


----------



## jonjo9

noongains said:


> You using 2 accounts to make that much?
> 
> GF's dont want me using her name doing it so im stuck with one account


I'm actually just answering your question. Have as many accounts as you want, I'm saying you don't need two accounts to make that much.


----------



## chezzer

noongains said:


> need vs want.. if you can make 500 with one account then i would rather be able to double that with 2 accounts.


jah feel


----------



## Wannaberipped

Started this week, going through offers...

so much to learn and so so much potential, these accas look a good shout, but haven't looked into how you work them all out to make a risk free profit, looks confusing


----------



## jonjo9

Do the sign up offers until you have enough money to comfortably do a bunch of accas. You can download the spreadsheet and try some small stake accas, they're easy peasy when you get the principle.


----------



## southerncomfort

@Saber_RBP

I've already signed up to most of the online bookies over the years, only really use 3 of the accounts at the moment though. Is there still plenty of offers or accumulators to make profit on this without doing the sign up's?


----------



## jonjo9

The sign ups are basically a formality. I personally make more money with greater ease from the ongoing offers with accumulators and horses, and there are loads of weekly specials. I haven't done a sign up for months and hit nearly £600 from a single account this month.


----------



## noongains

> The sign ups are basically a formality. I personally make more money with greater ease from the ongoing offers with accumulators and horses, and there are loads of weekly specials. I haven't done a sign up for months and hit nearly £600 from a single account this month.


Still not done a accumulator yet, read through the guide, seems complicated and a lot of work for a refund..?


----------



## jonjo9

You can do one a day with WH and four a day with PP. It takes less than ten minutes to find matches and enter them in to the spreadsheet, then maybe a minute a day to open the spreadsheet, check the odds and lay whatever you need to.

This weekend I took £150 of free bets and £160 profit through lay odds dropping. I think it's worthwhile, personally.


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> You using 2 accounts to make that much?
> 
> GF's dont want me using her name doing it so im stuck with one account


 You dont need two, and thats a poor return for 2 accounts to be fair. It just means i have to do less work to make that amount.

It makes horse offers easier where you get a refund for 2nd place because you can have 2 goes at each race


----------



## TheScam

southerncomfort said:


> @Saber_RBP
> 
> I've already signed up to most of the online bookies over the years, only really use 3 of the accounts at the moment though. Is there still plenty of offers or accumulators to make profit on this without doing the sign up's?


 Few things.. I found with bet365, willhill, paddy power i already had accounts that i had forgotten about - so when i tried to register it said that email or username already existed. I used a new email and username and they allowed me to register. Obviously my bank cards changed since then but my address etc is all the same and ive never got stung. Worst case scenario they just dont honour any offers for you, you wont lose any money.

Also, theres far more bookies than you realise. Theres 60+ sign up offers.

Lastly, i am on just reload offers now and still making between 6-800 a month so yes there is definitely value in this even if you already have accounts.


----------



## southerncomfort

TheScam said:


> Few things.. I found with bet365, willhill, paddy power i already had accounts that i had forgotten about - so when i tried to register it said that email or username already existed. I used a new email and username and they allowed me to register. Obviously my bank cards changed since then but my address etc is all the same and ive never got stung. Worst case scenario they just dont honour any offers for you, you wont lose any money.
> 
> Also, theres far more bookies than you realise. Theres 60+ sign up offers.
> 
> Lastly, i am on just reload offers now and still making between 6-800 a month so yes there is definitely value in this even if you already have accounts.


 Cheers I'll see if I can register again with them then. There's certainly a lot more bookies than I was aware of so still plodding through the sign ups, started with a small bank so its a slow process. :yawn:

Are you doing the sports reloads or accumulators also? How much time and bank size is it taking you to make 6-800per month?? I'm doing crap temp agency work at the moment taking home £1000 per month that's if I'm lucky enough to get a full week of work every week so if its possible to replace that with matched betting I'd certainly rather earn my living easier from this than busting a gut in a warehouse!!


----------



## RippedClean

If like me you've been doing this a while, I'd recommend Yesbets. Keeps track of all your balances and bets, for you. No f**ing spreadsheet to continually fill in.. makes life far easier. Cheaper than PA too.


----------



## bottleneck25

Will 100 pound be enough to start


----------



## TheScam

RippedClean said:


> If like me you've been doing this a while, I'd recommend Yesbets. Keeps track of all your balances and bets, for you. No f**ing spreadsheet to continually fill in.. makes life far easier. Cheaper than PA too.


 How do they keep track of your balances and bets? Surely you have to fill something in?



bottleneck25 said:


> Will 100 pound be enough to start


 It will, but youll just have t wait for bets to settle to move on to the next one.

January's been the slowest month ive experienced since june when I started but still made £750 so still going strong!


----------



## TheScam

southerncomfort said:


> Cheers I'll see if I can register again with them then. There's certainly a lot more bookies than I was aware of so still plodding through the sign ups, started with a small bank so its a slow process. :yawn:
> 
> Are you doing the sports reloads or accumulators also? How much time and bank size is it taking you to make 6-800per month?? I'm doing crap temp agency work at the moment taking home £1000 per month that's if I'm lucky enough to get a full week of work every week so if its possible to replace that with matched betting I'd certainly rather earn my living easier from this than busting a gut in a warehouse!!


 Sorry just seen this.

I do:

Horse Refunds maybe 1 or 2 times a week (theyve been poor in Jan)

First Goal Scorer football reloads if I can get a good match

Accas, started to do more and more as they are a good source of income

All bet x get y in play football bets

Any worthwhile casino offers (they can be lucrative)

I have 3 accounts to do it al across but I can be a bit lazy and dont utilise them all as best as I could!

I also do any other decent offers that pop up. On one account though i've regularly made £500-600. Just be careful doing it full time, its not a guarenteed income and you need a rather larger bank to start with to be able to do loads of offers at once. I;'ve got about 6-7k spread across 3 accounts, but i started with £700 of my own money so rest is all profit.


----------



## XLD

My two cents....



RippedClean said:


> If like me you've been doing this a while, I'd recommend Yesbets. Keeps track of all your balances and bets, for you. No f**ing spreadsheet to continually fill in.. makes life far easier. Cheaper than PA too.


 RippedClean, many thats for the share. I've been meaning to get on the matched betting front for some time. I have had a really good look at the free solutions out there but, I dont really feel they provide all the info you need to get it done quickly and without error. I have looked at both PA (£22.50 per month) & ProfitMaximier (£117 per year) and have been put off by the cost.

I trialed yesbets 7 day free trial) and have fallen in love! It seems sooo much easier that the alternatives out there. No need to find matches via an odds comparison table, then click on the calculator and enter all the details, they just do it all for you in one click and keep track of all the bets for you.



TheScam said:


> How do they keep track of your balances and bets? Surely you have to fill something in?


 TheScam, you dont really need to fill anything in, it records all the bets it tells you to put on. All you need to do it come back once the event has taken place and settle the bet (back or lay win). Thats it!

Very pleased, one and a half offers down and already £33.33 in profit.


----------



## RippedClean

TheScam said:


> How do they keep track of your balances and bets? Surely you have to fill something in?
> 
> It will, but youll just have t wait for bets to settle to move on to the next one.
> 
> January's been the slowest month ive experienced since june when I started but still made £750 so still going strong!


 TheScam,

Nope yuo don't need to fill anything in. It records all your bets and balances with 1 or 2 clicks. Actually you would need to write in an event name if you added an event with the manual calculator, but I hardly ever have to do that. Honestly mate, try it for yourself, it saves so much time. I tried PA, but could never go back, yesbets saves me so much time and effort, I can't believe I did MBing without it. Here's a video of it doing a matched bet in action (might show it better than I explain how it works LOL)

http://www.yesbets.co.uk/15-in-5-minutes/

One downside of them though is they don't have the casino offers, but they are few and far between these days (for me anyway), I get most of these direct to my email or text on the phone.


----------



## Earlster

I'm trying to get hold of the spreadsheet Fortunatus posted in the OP, does anyone have a working link, the one in the OP just leads back to this thread.

Thanks!

*

*


----------



## NathanMorgan1

which matched betting sites are you all using to help you with the sign-ups, offers etc?

Profit Accumumalor

Pure Profit

Bet-Off

YesBets


----------



## XLD

YesBets, seems by far the most straightforward and cheapest site to use


----------



## RippedClean

Haven't heard of bet-off will have to check them out. Have used pa, was ok, now use yesbets, cheaper, easier and better. Took a look at pp, but seemed way too techy! Just my 2c though, but have been doing it a while.



NathanMorgan said:


> which matched betting sites are you all using to help you with the sign-ups, offers etc?
> 
> Profit Accumumalor
> 
> Pure Profit
> 
> Bet-Off
> 
> YesBets


----------



## Saber_RBP

RippedClean said:


> Haven't heard of bet-off will have to check them out. Have used pa, was ok, now use yesbets, cheaper, easier and better. Took a look at pp, but seemed way too techy! Just my 2c though, but have been doing it a while.
> 
> Hi, I presume by PP you're referring to Pure Profit, if so I'm interested to know what you found techy about us? We've built a very knowledgeable, helpful community over the past few months so this surprises me a little!
> 
> Forgive my cynicism but it appears that everyone currently give Yes Bets the big thumbs up has actually joined UK Muscle with the main purpose of doing just that? I don't believe people are that naive to believe that these are genuine reviews though


----------



## TheScam

RippedClean said:


> TheScam,
> 
> Nope yuo don't need to fill anything in. It records all your bets and balances with 1 or 2 clicks. Actually you would need to write in an event name if you added an event with the manual calculator, but I hardly ever have to do that. Honestly mate, try it for yourself, it saves so much time. I tried PA, but could never go back, yesbets saves me so much time and effort, I can't believe I did MBing without it. Here's a video of it doing a matched bet in action (might show it better than I explain how it works LOL)
> 
> http://www.yesbets.co.uk/15-in-5-minutes/
> 
> One downside of them though is they don't have the casino offers, but they are few and far between these days (for me anyway), I get most of these direct to my email or text on the phone.


 Thanks ill take a look.

Do yesbets have a forum and community? I find the forum really useful on PA


----------



## southerncomfort

TheScam said:


> Sorry just seen this.
> 
> I do:
> 
> Horse Refunds maybe 1 or 2 times a week (theyve been poor in Jan)
> 
> First Goal Scorer football reloads if I can get a good match
> 
> Accas, started to do more and more as they are a good source of income
> 
> All bet x get y in play football bets
> 
> Any worthwhile casino offers (they can be lucrative)
> 
> I have 3 accounts to do it al across but I can be a bit lazy and dont utilise them all as best as I could!
> 
> I also do any other decent offers that pop up. On one account though i've regularly made £500-600. Just be careful doing it full time, its not a guarenteed income and you need a rather larger bank to start with to be able to do loads of offers at once. I;'ve got about 6-7k spread across 3 accounts, but i started with £700 of my own money so rest is all profit.


 Cheers Fella,

I'm currently floating in and out of doing Matched Betting at the moment, as soon as I get a bit of profit something comes up that means I need to take the cash instead of letting the float build up. I wouldn't like to commit full time only to this but if I can make enough to only then work part time, at least I can have more free time to focus on going back to college to retrain and try to rebuild a career.

Will be starting some accumulators this week and see where it goes from there!!


----------



## TheScam

southerncomfort said:


> Cheers Fella,
> 
> I'm currently floating in and out of doing Matched Betting at the moment, as soon as I get a bit of profit something comes up that means I need to take the cash instead of letting the float build up. I wouldn't like to commit full time only to this but if I can make enough to only then work part time, at least I can have more free time to focus on going back to college to retrain and try to rebuild a career.
> 
> Will be starting some accumulators this week and see where it goes from there!!


 I'd love to do this full time, however having a decent salary and being able to do this on top is just a bit of a no brainer at the moment.

It does give me a bit of security that should I lose my job, or something happens or I fancy a change I know i have something to get me by in the short term

Ive always wanted to join the fire service but couldnt afford the drop in salary - perhaps now I can look into it


----------



## southerncomfort

TheScam said:


> I'd love to do this full time, however having a decent salary and being able to do this on top is just a bit of a no brainer at the moment.
> 
> It does give me a bit of security that should I lose my job, or something happens or I fancy a change I know i have something to get me by in the short term
> 
> Ive always wanted to join the fire service but couldnt afford the drop in salary - perhaps now I can look into it


 That's exactly how I'm trying to use it, just as a back up to get on with other things!

Fair play on wanting the fire service mate, its a tough job! Have you thought of being a retained firefighter until qualified then switching over to full time where the pay level is higher?


----------



## AdamWW

I or 2 hours a day is plenty, maybe a little more on a Saturday of if there are any big race events like Cheltenham festival or something going on

some good advice here:



MatchedBetter1 said:


> http://matchedbettingcalculator.net/profit accumulator review


----------



## Denied

I seem to be looking at this different to a lot of people, do you not win money, by losing the free bet hence winning the lay bet and turning the free money into real money on betfair?

Everyone else seems to be saying, you win on your free bet, but surly the amount you have to lay, wipes out your winnings?


----------



## Saber_RBP

Denied said:


> I seem to be looking at this different to a lot of people, do you not win money, by losing the free bet hence winning the lay bet and turning the free money into real money on betfair?
> 
> Everyone else seems to be saying, you win on your free bet, but surly the amount you have to lay, wipes out your winnings?


 No as you underlay the free bet to guarantee a profit  DM me if you're interested in giving it a try and I'll sort something out for you.


----------



## Denied

Saber_RBP said:


> No as you underlay the free bet to guarantee a profit  DM me if you're interested in giving it a try and I'll sort something out for you.


 But surly if I win my free bet, do I not pay out as much as I win on betfair.

If I lose my free bet, I win on betfair


----------



## Saber_RBP

It can take some getting your head around!

For arguments sake sau you are placing a £50 qualifying bet using odds of evens (2.0) You would lay roughly the same amount to ensure a small loss.

When using the free bet it's obviously not your money you're using to back the bet. Using the same odds above (evens - 2.0) you would lay half that amount (roughly) £25. If your bookmaker bet loses, then you're going to win your lay amount of £25 and losing nothing as it's the bookies free bet. If it wins, then you'll lose your liability for your lay amount (roughly £25) but win £50 with the bookmaker, less your liability of £25 on the exchange, leaving you roughly £25 up.


----------



## Denied

Saber_RBP said:


> It can take some getting your head around!
> 
> For arguments sake sau you are placing a £50 qualifying bet using odds of evens (2.0) You would lay roughly the same amount to ensure a small loss.
> 
> When using the free bet it's obviously not your money you're using to back the bet. Using the same odds above (evens - 2.0) you would lay half that amount (roughly) £25. If your bookmaker bet loses, then you're going to win your lay amount of £25 and losing nothing as it's the bookies free bet. If it wins, then you'll lose your liability for your lay amount (roughly £25) but win £50 with the bookmaker, less your liability of £25 on the exchange, leaving you roughly £25 up.


 Yeah I'm not grasping it.

If I bet £10 free bet at 10/1, I stand to with £100 but if I was to lay that off, I would probably get odds of around 10/1, meaning I have a liability of £100 on betfair which would wipe out my winnings.


----------



## Saber_RBP

Denied said:


> Yeah I'm not grasping it.
> 
> If I bet £10 free bet at 10/1, I stand to with £100 but if I was to lay that off, I would probably get odds of around 10/1, meaning I have a liability of £100 on betfair which would wipe out my winnings.


 Ok lets do a fictional bet using real live odds. Bookmaker is Coral and exchange is Betfair. Coral are offering new customers £20 free bet if you sign up and place a qualifying bet of £5 at odds above 1.5 (1/2)

Qualifying bet

Stake £5 on Home Win

Paris St-G v Lorient
Back Odds - 1.67
Lay Odds - 1.68

At odds of 1.68 You could lay £5.12

Liability should be £3.48

If the Bookmaker Bet wins
your overall position will be -£0.13

(£5* 1.67 returns £8.35 - your original stake = £3.35 but since you're liability of £3.48 is lost on the exchange you'll be £0.13 down overall.

If the Exchange Lay wins
your overall position will be -£0.14

(Lay amount £5.12 minus the commission of 5% gives you a return of £4.86. Since your bookmakers stake of £5 is lost. £5 minus £4.86 = -£0.14

Free bet

£20 Free Bet (Stake Not Returned) on Away Win

Arsenal v Southampton
Back Odds - 5.0
Lay Odds - 5.3

At odds of 5.3 You could lay £15.24

Liability should be £65.53

If the Bookmaker Bet wins
your overall position will be £14.47
(£20*5.0 = £100 - the stake as it's not returned = £80. Since you're liability of £65.53 is lost on the exchange you're left £14.47 up)

If the Exchange Lay wins
your overall position will be £14.48

(We lose nothing from Coral since it's their money. We win our lay amount of £15.24 minus the 5% commission betfair charge = £14.48 profit)

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## 25081

Profit Accumulator are a rip off!

Im with Bet-Off Profit System and they charge £10 per month. PA charge more than double that. No brainer for me.


----------



## RippedClean

TheScam said:


> Thanks ill take a look.
> 
> Do yesbets have a forum and community? I find the forum really useful on PA


 Hi mate, no it hasn't unfortunately, that is one of the downsides is say. To the other guy talking about pure profit. Just an observation mate.. Sure you've worked hard on it, but I personally didn't like it. I've only really used PA and yesbets though so I'm not really the one to give your service a full review! I'm sure you love it though!


----------



## Saber_RBP

RippedClean said:


> Hi mate, no it hasn't unfortunately, that is one of the downsides is say. To the other guy talking about pure profit. Just an observation mate.. Sure you've worked hard on it, but I personally didn't like it. I've only really used PA and yesbets though so I'm not really the one to give your service a full review! I'm sure you love it though!


 No problem, I'm just interested to know what it was you didn't like. Any feedback is appreciated, we are always striving to improve the service.


----------



## RippedClean

No worries, just found far too much to read and clunky to be honest, there were also no videos (from memory?) which made it hard to remember what to do. I liked pa's videos, they did get me started pretty well, but think yesbets do a better job than pa now, as its much quicker to find matches and no recording of bets to do. Wasn't to know that at the start though... So as I said just my 2c, and think both are pretty good!

Anyone else have a good weekend on the reloads? Smashed a nice £200, man I love Cheltenham.


----------



## noongains

Saber_RBP said:


> No problem, I'm just interested to know what it was you didn't like. Any feedback is appreciated, we are always striving to improve the service.


 As said above one thing that would help your content and every one using it is videos. Trying to understand acca from reading was a bit of a pain, a video would of made everything so much easier.


----------



## Saber_RBP

RippedClean said:


> No worries, just found far too much to read and clunky to be honest, there were also no videos (from memory?) which made it hard to remember what to do. I liked pa's videos, they did get me started pretty well, but think yesbets do a better job than pa now, as its much quicker to find matches and no recording of bets to do. Wasn't to know that at the start though... So as I said just my 2c, and think both are pretty good!
> 
> Anyone else have a good weekend on the reloads? Smashed a nice £200, man I love Cheltenham.


 Again, genuinely appreciate the feedback. All noted


----------



## Saber_RBP

noongains said:


> As said above one thing that would help your content and every one using it is videos. Trying to understand acca from reading was a bit of a pain, a video would of made everything so much easier.


 It's a tough one as we do have two videos on the site -











And we felt this provided enough information to our members, however your feedback is noted and it won't hurt to knock up a few more videos.


----------



## virgiltracey

Right i'm going to get started on this tonight,

Who are people using at the moment? is PA still king or would anyone recommend anything else?


----------



## Saber_RBP

virgiltracey said:


> Right i'm going to get started on this tonight,
> 
> Who are people using at the moment? is PA still king or would anyone recommend anything else?


 It all depends what you're after in my honest opinion. If you prefer being left to your own devices then Yes Bets have a good system in place (yes that's coming from a rival company) If you prefer a more one-to-one service to get you started then check our site out. PM me and I'll arrange an extended trial for you. Currently we have close to 250 active members so we can afford to spend time with any that need help and support.


----------



## AdamWW

virgiltracey said:


> Right i'm going to get started on this tonight,
> 
> Who are people using at the moment? is PA still king or would anyone recommend anything else?


 PA is by far the best I think, here's the sign up link >>>: Join Profit Accumulator


----------



## noongains

Saber_RBP said:


> It's a tough one as we do have two videos on the site -
> 
> And we felt this provided enough information to our members, however your feedback is noted and it won't hurt to knock up a few more videos.


 For me, as a lot of other people i find it easier just to follow along with a video rather than text and screenshots. (This is aimed at acca)

I can vouch for your facebook group being an active and helpful place for people.


----------



## Saber_RBP

noongains said:


> For me, as a lot of other people i find it easier just to follow along with a video rather than text and screenshots. (This is aimed at acca)
> 
> I can vouch for your facebook group being an active and helpful place for people.


 Appreciated. I'm gonna start getting videos done for all of the beginners offers then


----------



## RippedClean

virgiltracey said:


> Right i'm going to get started on this tonight,
> 
> Who are people using at the moment? is PA still king or would anyone recommend anything else?


 As Saber said, Yesbets very good, PA is big, but cumbersome to do the bets and expensive (used to be a member with them), got a big forum though. Pure Profit seemed techy, but try a couple and see what you think. I would make sure you can get a free trial of any premium service to make sure you like it before paying the monthly. Seems like you'd get that with PP, and when I signed up you got that with Yesbets, not sure now though so would need to check yourself.


----------



## RippedClean

forgot to say if you want to do it for free, try moneysavingespert forum, just google it. There is lots of info in there, but that is techy and really tough to get your head round. But then I'm thick, you might find it really easy!


----------



## 25081

virgiltracey said:


> Right i'm going to get started on this tonight,
> 
> Who are people using at the moment? is PA still king or would anyone recommend anything else?


 bet-off.co.uk mate. The guys are sounds and they dont overcharge like most of the other companies. They offer a 14 day money back gurantee too.


----------



## RippedClean

Absolutely loads of reloads to do this weekend people.. Six nations offers, and Chelsea v United money backs.

http://www.yesbets.co.uk/reload/


----------



## XLD

RippedClean said:


> Absolutely loads of reloads to do this weekend people.. Six nations offers, and Chelsea v United money backs.
> 
> http://www.yesbets.co.uk/reload/


 I've not just started the reloads as i've been concentrating on the sign up offers, however now I have my balance to a decent amount (£500) I'm going to start hitting a few.

On the YB reloads you shared above, just been concentrating on the "Newbie" offers with guaranteed profit, which I've bagged the easiest £50 over the weekend. I think this URL will become my new best friend  I'll be on it all day!

One point, im not too hot on is how to keep the accounts open, its all about "mug betting". I take it I just betting on stuff that does not offer free bets that the bookies are likey to make money on?


----------



## Saber_RBP

XLD said:


> One point, im not too hot on is how to keep the accounts open, its all about "mug betting". I take it I just betting on stuff that does not offer free bets that the bookies are likey to make money on?


 Regarding "mug betting", don't do it.


----------



## Test-e

Saber_RBP said:


> Regarding "mug betting", don't do it.


 Why


----------



## Saber_RBP

XLD said:


> One point, im not too hot on is how to keep the accounts open, its all about "mug betting". I take it I just betting on stuff that does not offer free bets that the bookies are likey to make money on?


 Regarding "mug betting", don't do it.

I'll right a detailed reply tomorrow as I'm just about to hit the sack. In short, it makes no difference to your account, certainly not the way advised on most MB services.


----------



## Test-e

Saber_RBP said:


> Regarding "mug betting", don't do it.
> 
> I'll right a detailed reply tomorrow as I'm just about to hit the sack. In short, it makes no difference to your account, certainly not the way advised on most MB services.


 I hope to God you're right.


----------



## Saber_RBP

One of our admin was speaking to a trader with one of the big firms, they were talking about how and who they ban from their promo's. They said they look at the value the customer gives them more in the lines of how much money they can make of them by laying their bets off. You see bookmakers don't actually gamble with their customers, they lay the bets off, in a similar way that matched bettors do. You'll notice when you receive a gubbing email that its says "our traders have taken the decision to remove you from promotions" This is more than likely because they are not getting any value from your bets and if we were taking 98%+ on bets regularly they are not making money from the customer, regardless of if you win or lose with them.

This falls in with my own beliefs that the way people are being advised to "mug bet" is wrong.

Matched betting has been pushed heavily buy certain matched betting sites and they all seem to give the same advice. Place low odds bets with a high rating on popular teams/events. This goes against everything we have been told and even if the information given to us wasn't correct, it really does make sense!

The motivation to get people to "Mug Bet" is clear when you apply logic. Consider this, Steve runs a matched betting site. The majority of Steve's customers sign up to bookmakers and exchanges through affiliate links on Steve's site.

Every month Steve stands to earn 30% commission on net losses for the month with the exchanges and similar with the bookmakers. How can Steve use this to boost his profits?

If Steve advises his members to place "mug bets" at a ratio 3 "mug" bets for every offer they do at low odds, the chances are over the course of a month the majority will win with the bookmaker and lose with the exchange and Steve will get 30% of those overall loses!! It wasn't that long ago that the owner of one of the leading matched betting sites was bragging how they had made £200k the previous month on Betfair alone!

Long story short, bookmakers know exactly what time it is with matched bettors, in theory they should love it, it's bringing a whole new type of customer through their doors, but business is business and they have to making money from us. The instant you've placed a bet they will know the value in it as they set their odds in accordance to the exchanges. If you are placing a qualifier at as close to minimum odds as possible (which also happens to be close to the lay odds on the exchange) followed by a free bet at high odds (again with close odds to the lay) you are matched betting. They have said themselves that they have software that analyses their customers betting patterns. Placing "mug bets" will not hide you from them, but how you much value you take from them will certainly have an impact on your account life.

To be clear, we don't use affiliate links on our site for bookmakers, only for exchanges.


----------



## virgiltracey

Just an update, I actually went with pure-profit for my start with mb'ing, The site is easy to use but the best thing is the support from the guys on the Facebook group.

the three free signups netted me £60 and I'll be sticking with them now, aiming to hit around £5-600 profit by April


----------



## Fluke82

Using Yes-Bets I've made about £55 in 2 days (hour or so each evening).

Jsut signed up to the premium, lets see what I can make in a month,


----------



## Saber_RBP

virgiltracey said:


> Just an update, I actually went with pure-profit for my start with mb'ing, The site is easy to use but the best thing is the support from the guys on the Facebook group.
> 
> the three free signups netted me £60 and I'll be sticking with them now, aiming to hit around £5-600 profit by April


 You should comfortably hit this as long as you're consistently doing the offers


----------



## virgiltracey

Saber_RBP said:


> You should comfortably hit this as long as you're consistently doing the offers


 Looking at the offers it seems easy to do... I only wish my bookie bets would stop winning! Not a single exchange win yet so having to withdraw and wait a few days right now 

but bring on April! I'm looking for £500 for the holiday spending money and to be around 10% body fat, big months ahead!


----------



## Saber_RBP

virgiltracey said:


> Looking at the offers it seems easy to do... I only wish my bookie bets would stop winning! Not a single exchange win yet so having to withdraw and wait a few days right now
> 
> but bring on April! I'm looking for £500 for the holiday spending money and to be around 10% body fat, big months ahead!


 That's the only downside of matched betting, waiting on withdrawals!


----------



## RippedClean

Saber_RBP said:


> Every month Steve stands to earn 30% commission on net losses for the month with the exchanges and similar with the bookmakers. How can Steve use this to boost his profits?
> 
> If Steve advises his members to place "mug bets" at a ratio 3 "mug" bets for every offer they do at low odds, the chances are over the course of a month the majority will win with the bookmaker and lose with the exchange and Steve will get 30% of those overall loses!! It wasn't that long ago that the owner of one of the leading matched betting sites was bragging how they had made £200k the previous month on Betfair alone!


 Saber, don't you have that second paragraph the wrong way round? If majority win at the bookmaker then the matched betting site makes nothing? Wouldn't it be better for them to advise betting at high odds to increase the chances of losing at the bookies? I think it's an unfortunate aspect of matched betting, you will get accounts banned from promo's... especially if all you do is bet on events that offer a bonus... that further reduces the value of the account in bonus cash payouts, which is essentially what the matched bettor is after. I personally just bet on my favorite team and lay them off at best odds I can... that said I have lost a couple so what do I know,


----------



## RippedClean

XLD said:


> I've not just started the reloads as i've been concentrating on the sign up offers, however now I have my balance to a decent amount (£500) I'm going to start hitting a few.
> 
> On the YB reloads you shared above, just been concentrating on the "Newbie" offers with guaranteed profit, which I've bagged the easiest £50 over the weekend. I think this URL will become my new best friend  I'll be on it all day!
> 
> One point, im not too hot on is how to keep the accounts open, its all about "mug betting". I take it I just betting on stuff that does not offer free bets that the bookies are likey to make money on?


 Hi XLD,

yes you're right, mug bets are events at low odds with no bonus on offer. There is some debate as to whether or not they make a difference. Yesbets have a mug betting section, so I guess it's up to you if you use it.


----------



## NathanMorgan1

have any of you got seperate bank accounts for matched betting...if so which bank are you all with and which ones to avoid?


----------



## Saber_RBP

RippedClean said:


> Saber, don't you have that second paragraph the wrong way round? If majority win at the bookmaker then the matched betting site makes nothing? Wouldn't it be better for them to advise betting at high odds to increase the chances of losing at the bookies? I think it's an unfortunate aspect of matched betting, you will get accounts banned from promo's... especially if all you do is bet on events that offer a bonus... that further reduces the value of the account in bonus cash payouts, which is essentially what the matched bettor is after. I personally just bet on my favorite team and lay them off at best odds I can... that said I have lost a couple so what do I know,


 No as they will earn commission on the exchange. As you've said, it's unavoidable that you will lose some accounts, I had an account that I mugged on religiously and lost, I have a Paddy account that I have never placed a single mug bet on and to this day I haven't lost it *touch wood*.

The truth is, nobody knows for sure what does and does not work, I'm only offering my opinion based on what I have seen and been told. I do strongly believe that it's down to the value of the customer. I think there is room for mug betting, but not in the way it's being advised in most places, take less value matches (80-90%), make slightly less profit and lose a little more on a mug and long term you'll keep that account longer in my opinion.


----------



## Saber_RBP

NathanMorgan said:


> have any of you got seperate bank accounts for matched betting...if so which bank are you all with and which ones to avoid?


 I would certainly advise opening a 2nd account purely for matched betting. I use Barclays and have not had a problem with them. I had the Pure Profit business account with TSB, a joint account with my partner and my own personal account and they closed the lot. The were happy to open the business account and I was completely transparent about the service, a month into the account being open and they wrote to me saying they were closing the account due to the nature of the business, two weeks later they removed me from my mrs joint account and closed my personal account! Felt like a bloody criminal!


----------



## jjab

started this Wednesday

and Stan James has blocked my account already grr


----------



## Saber_RBP

jjab said:


> started this Wednesday
> 
> and Stan James has blocked my account already grr


 What offers have you been doing?


----------



## XLD

Saber_RBP, from what i've read, SJ are the worst for gubbing accounts. What bets did you use to complete your sign on bonus?


----------



## Saber_RBP

XLD said:


> Saber_RBP, from what i've read, SJ are the worst for gubbing accounts. What bets did you use to complete your sign on bonus?


 They are quick to pull the trigger!


----------



## TheScam

Ive got 3 accounts with SJ and all are fine, would suggest it was something in the offer that was done


----------



## Saber_RBP

Did you place it on a arb?


----------



## RippedClean

I definitely like the idea of picking events where you're giving the bookies more value. If you're hitting arbs or tight odds all the time, there is no value in it.

been a great weekend of reloads again, had 6 in plays on the go again and more to come today.


----------



## Test-e

Do do mug bets!

Suspended from Bet Victor as of just now. Only used 2 offers.

Will be doing them from now on.


----------



## Bobby's Nuts

Saber_RBP said:


> One of our admin was speaking to a trader with one of the big firms, they were talking about how and who they ban from their promo's. They said they look at the value the customer gives them more in the lines of how much money they can make of them by laying their bets off. You see bookmakers don't actually gamble with their customers, they lay the bets off, in a similar way that matched bettors do. You'll notice when you receive a gubbing email that its says "our traders have taken the decision to remove you from promotions" This is more than likely because they are not getting any value from your bets and if we were taking 98%+ on bets regularly they are not making money from the customer, regardless of if you win or lose with them.
> 
> This falls in with my own beliefs that the way people are being advised to "mug bet" is wrong.
> 
> Matched betting has been pushed heavily buy certain matched betting sites and they all seem to give the same advice. Place low odds bets with a high rating on popular teams/events. This goes against everything we have been told and even if the information given to us wasn't correct, it really does make sense!
> 
> The motivation to get people to "Mug Bet" is clear when you apply logic. Consider this, Steve runs a matched betting site. The majority of Steve's customers sign up to bookmakers and exchanges through affiliate links on Steve's site.
> 
> Every month Steve stands to earn 30% commission on net losses for the month with the exchanges and similar with the bookmakers. How can Steve use this to boost his profits?
> 
> If Steve advises his members to place "mug bets" at a ratio 3 "mug" bets for every offer they do at low odds, the chances are over the course of a month the majority will win with the bookmaker and lose with the exchange and Steve will get 30% of those overall loses!! It wasn't that long ago that the owner of one of the leading matched betting sites was bragging how they had made £200k the previous month on Betfair alone!
> 
> Long story short, bookmakers know exactly what time it is with matched bettors, in theory they should love it, it's bringing a whole new type of customer through their doors, but business is business and they have to making money from us. The instant you've placed a bet they will know the value in it as they set their odds in accordance to the exchanges. If you are placing a qualifier at as close to minimum odds as possible (which also happens to be close to the lay odds on the exchange) followed by a free bet at high odds (again with close odds to the lay) you are matched betting. They have said themselves that they have software that analyses their customers betting patterns. Placing "mug bets" will not hide you from them, but how you much value you take from them will certainly have an impact on your account life.
> 
> To be clear, we don't use affiliate links on our site for bookmakers, only for exchanges.


 Hi Saber, very good post, and it totally makes sense what you say about the bookies looking at who is taking the most value.

What kind of mug bets would you recommend?

My strategy is to bet on my favourite team each week whatever the odds, also place silly odds £1 accas, and also a few mug doubles/trebles.

I also from time to time place small FGS or correct score mugs on my favourite team, and also the odd in-play bet on my favourite team.

I always mix up stakes, and sometimes bet more than the qualifying stake if it's a close match.

Any other tips from yourself would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## RippedClean

Bobby's Nuts said:


> Hi Saber, very good post, and it totally makes sense what you say about the bookies looking at who is taking the most value.
> 
> What kind of mug bets would you recommend?
> 
> My strategy is to bet on my favourite team each week whatever the odds, also place silly odds £1 accas, and also a few mug doubles/trebles.
> 
> I also from time to time place small FGS or correct score mugs on my favourite team, and also the odd in-play bet on my favourite team.
> 
> I always mix up stakes, and sometimes bet more than the qualifying stake if it's a close match.
> 
> Any other tips from yourself would be greatly appreciated.


 I'd say you are pretty much on the right track there to be honest.. don't take maximum value every time and by betting on your favorite team week in week out, that's a good pattern.

By the way bet365 are doing their bet £50 get £50 in play tomorrow on the Chelsea PSG game, worth a guaranteed £30+ risk free cash, get your qualifiers placed people.


----------



## RippedClean

Absolutely loads of offers coming in for Cheltenham. The best I've seen so far is Coral's bet £20 each Saturday on a C4 race and get £20 each day for Cheltenham, worth £80 in free bets. Betway & Sports Winner doing similar too. This will be on top of the other offers that go on for Cheltenham, I reckon it'll easily be a £400 week. More info here:

https://www.yesbets.co.uk/reload/


----------



## BigBarney

Hi Guys

I'm relative a novice compared to most of you, but have made a few hundred quid through sign ups etc..

Regarding the topic of mug betting, are there specific bookies that we should do this on?

As in, If I get the sign up bonuses from 10 bookies, I don't want to be placing bets at all 10 to avoid getting blocked/limited.

Are there a set of 'main' bookies, which consistently have good reload offers that are worth keeping? Also do I need to place mug bets at the exchanges?

@RippedClean @TheScam


----------



## RippedClean

@BigBarney I would try to keep Bet365, Coral, William Hill, Ladbrokes, Paddy Power (Use Smarkets to lay bets off with Paddy power as Paddy and betfair are the same company) and betway do the most. Paddy Power and Stan James are the worst for blocking your accounts and as others have said here mug betting is no guarantee that it will keep your accounts open. I tend to matched bet on the same team each week, regardless of how close the odds are, so sometimes lose a bit on them, but it gives some value back to the bookie, it's more about long term profits over maxing it every time. That said you will get gubbed on an account sooner or later and anyone that tells you differently is lying. It's the risk that we run matched betting. But you can still make excellent long term profits.


----------



## TheScam

BigBarney said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I'm relative a novice compared to most of you, but have made a few hundred quid through sign ups etc..
> 
> Regarding the topic of mug betting, are there specific bookies that we should do this on?
> 
> As in, If I get the sign up bonuses from 10 bookies, I don't want to be placing bets at all 10 to avoid getting blocked/limited.
> 
> Are there a set of 'main' bookies, which consistently have good reload offers that are worth keeping? Also do I need to place mug bets at the exchanges?
> 
> @RippedClean @TheScam





RippedClean said:


> @BigBarney I would try to keep Bet365, Coral, William Hill, Ladbrokes, Paddy Power (Use Smarkets to lay bets off with Paddy power as Paddy and betfair are the same company) and betway do the most. Paddy Power and Stan James are the worst for blocking your accounts and as others have said here mug betting is no guarantee that it will keep your accounts open. I tend to matched bet on the same team each week, regardless of how close the odds are, so sometimes lose a bit on them, but it gives some value back to the bookie, it's more about long term profits over maxing it every time. That said you will get gubbed on an account sooner or later and anyone that tells you differently is lying. It's the risk that we run matched betting. But you can still make excellent long term profits.


 Pretty much as said above.

WillHill, SkyBet, Paddy I use almost daily (though i got gubbed this week from Paddy) so I mug heavily. I bet on at least one premier league game at a weekend, plus Bristol City games regardless of odds. i also bet on most midweek games, usually on the favourite regardless of close match

Bet365, Coral, Ladbrokes I use at least once a week and mug a little less than above, but as often as I can

The rest I dont really mug until an offer comes up, then ill do the offer plus place a few high profile match bets.

I've only lost Paddy so far and that appears to have been a mass gubbing


----------



## BigBarney

TheScam said:


> Pretty much as said above.
> 
> WillHill, SkyBet, Paddy I use almost daily (though i got gubbed this week from Paddy) so I mug heavily. I bet on at least one premier league game at a weekend, plus Bristol City games regardless of odds. i also bet on most midweek games, usually on the favourite regardless of close match
> 
> Bet365, Coral, Ladbrokes I use at least once a week and mug a little less than above, but as often as I can
> 
> The rest I dont really mug until an offer comes up, then ill do the offer plus place a few high profile match bets.
> 
> I've only lost Paddy so far and that appears to have been a mass gubbing


 Thanks for the responses, much appreciated. I'm only just getting started with this so I don't want to get limited/banned before I've had chance to make a few quid!


----------



## Prince Adam

Drogon said:


> Using Yes-Bets I've made about £55 in 2 days (hour or so each evening).
> 
> Jsut signed up to the premium, lets see what I can make in a month,


 how's it going buddy??


----------



## Fluke82

Prince Adam said:


> how's it going buddy??


 Haven't had internet at home for a week mate due to router breaking, but I'm about £170 up. Haven't dedicated much time at all unfortunately, been busy.

Yesbets is great. Haven't even got into reloads yet...!


----------



## Prince Adam

hmmm just need to decide which one to sign up to

PA is the most expensive

Yes bets appears to be the most straight forward

anyone else tried a few of these????


----------



## RippedClean

Prince Adam said:


> hmmm just need to decide which one to sign up to
> 
> PA is the most expensive
> 
> Yes bets appears to be the most straight forward
> 
> anyone else tried a few of these????


 @Prince Adam As I've said on here before, I really rate Yesbets and don't think I would be doing matched betting without them now. When I compare it to PA, I can't believe they charge half the price for it. The main things I like about YB are:

No spreadsheets to fill out (all bets and balances tracked for me)

Brings me tailored bets based on my betting balances

Stops me making a mistake, ie if there isn't enough money in the exchanges or my bookie account to lay my bets.

The time and mistakes it's saved me are worth the £11.99 per month alone in my opinion. If you are thinking of doing it, there are so many bonuses available for Cheltenham next week so well worth getting started.


----------



## bangorlaa92

TheScam said:


> Ive got 3 accounts with SJ and all are fine, would suggest it was something in the offer that was done


 hi mate i couldn't help but notice you've been in a lot comments i've been searching to do with multiple accounts, i was wondering if you could give me some tips on how id go about doing this with only been able to have one account per person i.p address bank account etc. im really struggling to make even a 1k a month atm and ive got about 1.6k saved, ive agreed about doing the sign up offers for a friend and giving him some of the profits as he doesn't understand it and hasn't really got that money to start it off, but after that i was thinking of using his accounts for the reloads, any help would be awesome


----------



## 25081

Prince Adam said:


> hmmm just need to decide which one to sign up to
> 
> PA is the most expensive
> 
> Yes bets appears to be the most straight forward
> 
> anyone else tried a few of these????


 Bet-Off.co.uk mate. Cheapest out there at £10 per month. Have everything you need and the guys the run it are sound.


----------



## Denied

ShaneB said:


> Bet-Off.co.uk mate. Cheapest out there at £10 per month. Have everything you need and the guys the run it are sound.


 Cheapest out there is oddsmonkey, it's free and it appears, this is where profit accumulator is getting its bets and calculator from, so a bit of a rip off as it turns out.

http://www.oddsmonkey.com/OddsSearch.aspx


----------



## lewdylewd

RippedClean said:


> I'd say you are pretty much on the right track there to be honest.. don't take maximum value every time and by betting on your favorite team week in week out, that's a good pattern.
> 
> By the way bet365 are doing their bet £50 get £50 in play tomorrow on the Chelsea PSG game, worth a guaranteed £30+ risk free cash, get your qualifiers placed people.


 This is the bet that got me into matched betting although I never really understood the rules me (and about 15 boys at my work) have made a fortune on this but have been lucky to be paid out and not have accounts banned.

This was before I understood about betting exchanges etc. We simply put £50 pre match on BTTS 1st half (NO) at about 1/5. As soon as it kicks of put £50 on BTTS 1st half (YES) at about 9/2. If it comes up no you get £60 plus your risk free £50 back for £10 profit but if it comes up yes you win about £275 of the risk free bet for a £175 profit.

We all won the £175 several times. I know this isn't really how your meant to do matched betting and your more likely to get your account blocked or even funds withheld this way but I did it about 7 times (won the £175 4 times I think) and never had any problems being paid out.

Now I do it properly (using an exchange) but I still prefer to instead of a guaranteed profit just make sure I have guaranteed break even with a smaller chance of a much bigger profit. This way still has the thrill of gambling but basically your eliminating the risk of loosing  over a long period your profits work out similar.


----------



## Abtastic

I joined PA after reading this forum, but I have to say their service is a joke. Their odds matching software doesn't work, when I finally did find something to bet on the odds weren't what it said on PA's site and had to find it all manually. Far more effort than it's worth... Avoid. Some people here suggesting Yesbets, are they any better?


----------



## RippedClean

Abtastic said:


> I joined PA after reading this forum, but I have to say their service is a joke. Their odds matching software doesn't work, when I finally did find something to bet on the odds weren't what it said on PA's site and had to find it all manually. Far more effort than it's worth... Avoid. Some people here suggesting Yesbets, are they any better?


 I use Yesbets and can vouch for them. Odds are always pretty spot on, loads the betslip and specific page in betfair 95% of the time and top support.. Sounds like they are having a mare mate.. hope you didn't pay their monthly fee!


----------



## LazyHole

Tried to get through this entire post but it's f*cking massive. I've been reading reviews online about it and am surprised I've somehow never heard about this before. You lads all still making good money from doing this?


----------



## Ukmeathead

I would avoid match betting at the moment a lot of account's are being shut down. I would leave it a couple months before trying it again lol.


----------



## LazyHole

Ukmeathead said:


> I would avoid match betting at the moment a lot of account's are being shut down. I would leave it a couple months before trying it again lol.


 Really, are the bookies wising up to it now? That would p*ss me off if they closed my account with money in there. Do they give you the money back or do they keep it? It's not illegal is it?

Personal question but how much roughly are you lads making every month doing this? I've been reading reviews about PA after reading through most of this thread and there are loads of reviews of people making big money with it. I could maybe put in a couple of hours a day at the most, but if I could get 10k in the next year from that I'd be over the moon. Read this blog earlier where the lad made over 37k in 2015 doing it. http://www.jamie-anderson.com/profit-accumulator-review/

There's a few other blogs out there with lads earning a full time wage from it from what I've read as well, but then on some forums there are people who only seem to be making a few hundred quid from it. Is it just all about the time you can put in that determines what you can make from it I take it?


----------



## jonjo9

You can fairly easily make a consistent £700-£1000 a month with a single set of accounts. If you have any friends who want your help to do it for them , you can make proportionally more.

Frankly i would jump in right now so go for it if you can. It may be a bad time for gubbings or it may be the best time in a long decline, who knows. Make hay and so on.

Also, generally you'll get your money if your account is closed by a bookie. It's rare to have an account closed, usually they will restrict your stakes and prevent you from having free bets before that.

I recommend Profit Maximiser by Mike Cruickshank but PA is probably more user friendly. Cruickshank also has an acca tool and each way arb tool both of which are worth the money when you get into the swing of things.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Definitely agree profit Maximiser, I have 8sets of account's clear £1000+ a month but I generally half @ss it 1-2hrs a day tops throw some sports trading in there you can make big money.


----------



## TheScam

Abtastic said:


> I joined PA after reading this forum, but I have to say their service is a joke. Their odds matching software doesn't work, when I finally did find something to bet on the odds weren't what it said on PA's site and had to find it all manually. Far more effort than it's worth... Avoid. Some people here suggesting Yesbets, are they any better?


 This last month or so they've been shocking. Some debate with Oddsmonkey - i believe they were using their software for the oddsmatched and OM pulled it.

Based on my past month, i wouldnt recommend PA anymore, though i;ve not tried any other matched betting service. I would definitely still suggest getting into matched betting. As someone else said, it could be the high point of a steady decline, get on it and rinse it for what you can while you can.

Its not illegal, and its very rare you will have an account closed - usually only if you are caught with multiple accounts (that is illegal, its fraud). Worst that tends to happen is stakes restricted or excluded from bonuses (rendering the bookie useless for matched betting) just withdraw the money and move on.

I took a break since Cheltenham as I have been swamped at work and other things, football twice a week as end of season etc. I've made close to 10k in the 10 months since I started.

PA are apparently producing software for accumulators, that should be a game changer if it makes finding accas easier


----------



## Fluke82

Made about £350 in two months but lost motivation now

yesbets premium is great tho


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> This last month or so they've been shocking. Some debate with Oddsmonkey - i believe they were using their software for the oddsmatched and OM pulled it.
> 
> Based on my past month, i wouldnt recommend PA anymore, though i;ve not tried any other matched betting service. I would definitely still suggest getting into matched betting. As someone else said, it could be the high point of a steady decline, get on it and rinse it for what you can while you can.
> 
> Its not illegal, and its very rare you will have an account closed - usually only if you are caught with multiple accounts (that is illegal, its fraud). Worst that tends to happen is stakes restricted or excluded from bonuses (rendering the bookie useless for matched betting) just withdraw the money and move on.
> 
> I took a break since Cheltenham as I have been swamped at work and other things, football twice a week as end of season etc. I've made close to 10k in the 10 months since I started.
> 
> PA are apparently producing software for accumulators, that should be a game changer if it makes finding accas easier


 I agree leave it 3-6month's then go for it. I am okay at the moment 15set's of account and 15k bank im losing about 1 account a week not good.


----------



## Dr Longrod

I've made almost 10k since last June but have lost most of the bookies now.

I'v moved into Betfair trading now. Making good money off it. More risk involved though obviously!

If any new comers want to get in on it I say go for it but take it easy until the Euro's this summer. That will be a GOLD MINE! So TRY and keep those accounts open!

I'd imagine there'll be tons of offers on the Olympics too

Edit: And f**k PA! There's plenty of other services out there that are cheaper. (I know all the info is out there anyway for free but it is convenient)

Have a look at this thread for other options

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=5441886


----------



## josh__21

TheScam said:


> This last month or so they've been shocking. Some debate with Oddsmonkey - i believe they were using their software for the oddsmatched and OM pulled it.
> 
> Based on my past month, i wouldnt recommend PA anymore, though i;ve not tried any other matched betting service. I would definitely still suggest getting into matched betting. As someone else said, it could be the high point of a steady decline, get on it and rinse it for what you can while you can.
> 
> Its not illegal, and its very rare you will have an account closed - usually only if you are caught with multiple accounts (that is illegal, its fraud). Worst that tends to happen is stakes restricted or excluded from bonuses (rendering the bookie useless for matched betting) just withdraw the money and move on.
> 
> I took a break since Cheltenham as I have been swamped at work and other things, football twice a week as end of season etc. I've made close to 10k in the 10 months since I started.
> 
> PA are apparently producing software for accumulators, that should be a game changer if it makes finding accas easier


 Theres already software out there that does accumalators. Google accumalator generator. Its £180 for year but you will make that back in no time with profit lock in method. Am on pa at moment waiting for my subscription to be over there service is shocking.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Dr Longrod said:


> I've made almost 10k since last June but have lost most of the bookies now.
> 
> I'v moved into Betfair trading now. Making good money off it. More risk involved though obviously!
> 
> If any new comers want to get in on it I say go for it but take it easy until the Euro's this summer. That will be a GOLD MINE! So TRY and keep those accounts open!
> 
> I'd imagine there'll be tons of offers on the Olympics too
> 
> Edit: And f**k PA! There's plenty of other services out there that are cheaper. (I know all the info is out there anyway for free but it is convenient)
> 
> Have a look at this thread for other options
> 
> http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.php?t=5441886


 What markets are you trading? I find trading isn't as profitable but then I'm abit of a newbie at it right now.


----------



## noongains

Ukmeathead said:


> What markets are you trading? I find trading isn't as profitable but then I'm abit of a newbie at it right now.


 I trade horses and grey hound racing. Trading can be MUCH more profitable. Looking to make a bot so i do not have to sit and do it myself!

Do a bit of arbing as well which can make some easy money


----------



## Ukmeathead

Nice I only do small trades still learning thr game struggling to make £5 per race, got to start somewhere tho. Are you using the bookies to arb? I wouldn't risk my accounts if that was the case.


----------



## noongains

Ukmeathead said:


> Nice I only do small trades still learning thr game struggling to make £5 per race, got to start somewhere tho. Are you using the bookies to arb? I wouldn't risk my accounts if that was the case.


 If you can make £5 a race that will soon add up over a race day, then its just a matter of upping stakes.

You watch any of caan berry or betangel on youtube?

Sometimes i do, i mostly use bookies prices as a guide. Yesterday night W hill was offering 5 on a horse where you could lay it on betfair at 4.5 with over £300 to be matched. You could of done an easy arb or just laid it waiting for some one else to arb it to then back it again. That £300 got taken within a minute of me seeing it, so you have to be quick!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Awesome what strategies are you using on thr horses? Im in the middle of reading a good book on sports trading from warren Bailey.


----------



## 25081

Found this website: riskfreerevenue.co.uk

No oddsmatcher but I dont use it anyway and its only £6


----------



## TheScam

josh__21 said:


> Theres already software out there that does accumalators. Google accumalator generator. Its £180 for year but you will make that back in no time with profit lock in method. Am on pa at moment waiting for my subscription to be over there service is shocking.


 I know but I didnt fancy the price. I'll get it free with PA when it comes.

I'm still plodding along with a couple hundred a month from the scraps that are available. Hoping for a decent Euros. Anything is better than nothing though


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> If you can make £5 a race that will soon add up over a race day, then its just a matter of upping stakes.
> 
> You watch any of caan berry or betangel on youtube?
> 
> Sometimes i do, i mostly use bookies prices as a guide. Yesterday night W hill was offering 5 on a horse where you could lay it on betfair at 4.5 with over £300 to be matched. You could of done an easy arb or just laid it waiting for some one else to arb it to then back it again. That £300 got taken within a minute of me seeing it, so you have to be quick!


 Can you elaborate on the last bit...

Am i right in thinking you see an arb, you lay it (presumably knowing that the odds will increase soon?) then cash it out when the odds go up? What if the odds dont go up?


----------



## Ukmeathead

You back the arb at rating above 105 wait for 10mins for the event starts usually the lay odds drop even more bringing the arb upto a rating of anything from 105-120. Be prepared to lose your account fast. Unless you have already been gubbed then it won't matter to much.


----------



## Todai

any youtube videos on this worth watching - a couple extra hundred per month would be very nice!!


----------



## Ukmeathead

Google match betting loads of free information about.


----------



## TheScam

todai said:


> any youtube videos on this worth watching - a couple extra hundred per month would be very nice!!


 Yea theres a few if you google matched betting. Anything else if you post in here or PM there's a few knowledgeable people on here

I've only used PA, and I'd recommend it for all their training material - but you dont NEED to pay for it, al the information is out there if you put in the work.

PA also arent the only subscription service - there's someone in this thread cant remember who that has set up his own site i believe. Personally, for the work you'd have to put in finding offers etc (and how quickly you'd make back any subscription cost) its worth joining a site.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> You back the arb at rating above 105 wait for 10mins for the event starts usually the lay odds drop even more bringing the arb upto a rating of anything from 105-120. Be prepared to lose your account fast. Unless you have already been gubbed then it won't matter to much.


 I fancy taking will hill for all i can get the shits.

I think the final straw was an acca refund on a load of obscure womens teams all under 1.2 odds :lol:


----------



## Ukmeathead

I am currently rinsing paddy,bet365,bet way and whills for every penny lol


----------



## RippedClean

todai said:


> any youtube videos on this worth watching - a couple extra hundred per month would be very nice!!


 This one helps explain it pretty well.

http://www.yesbets.co.uk/15-in-5-minutes/


----------



## Todai

RippedClean said:


> This one helps explain it pretty well.
> 
> http://www.yesbets.co.uk/15-in-5-minutes/


 so is yes bets worth joining?


----------



## noongains

Make sure everyone is on the bet365 football in play offer tommorow!


----------



## never-say-never

For anyone who's interested in Betfair laying/trading:

Horse Racing:

16:10 Haydock - Horse: Perceysvivace, current Lay odds: 9.6....


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> Make sure everyone is on the bet365 football in play offer tommorow!


 Definitely, ive got 3 accounts so thats £120 for 5-10 minutes work.


----------



## chezzer

TheScam said:


> Definitely, ive got 3 accounts so thats £120 for 5-10 minutes work.


 in play bet must lose for you to get the bonus. if it wins youll be no better off


----------



## noongains

chezzer said:


> in play bet must lose for you to get the bonus. if it wins youll be no better off


 The in play bet is the 'bonus' money and you should treat it as such, even though you are using your own money..


----------



## Ukmeathead

Back Real Madrid on bet385 before 19:45 £50 current odds are 2.55, then lay the bet off at odds of 2.60 on smarkets Stake £49.42 (currently) you make a loss of £1.57.

Come back to the game at half time on your bet365 betfair/smarkets account (all in play) find some close odds and find a match betting calculator will make things easier put the odds in as stake not returned places the bets job done guaranteed at least £30-35 profit do that on more than one account nice bit of cash for 10min work.

If your bet loses with bet 365 they will give you £50 cash back on your in-play bet, so overall you still will have made profit.

Things you will need.

Bet365 account

Betfair or smarkets account

Match betting calculator ( Most important works out the underlaying for the in-play)


----------



## TheScam

chezzer said:


> in play bet must lose for you to get the bonus. if it wins youll be no better off


 Its not a bonus, its your money back if it loses.


----------



## chezzer

TheScam said:


> Its not a bonus, its your money back if it loses.


 thats what i mean, if it wins you will just be in the same place you started not £120 for 5-10 minutes work


----------



## jonjo9

chezzer said:


> thats what i mean, if it wins you will just be in the same place you started not £120 for 5-10 minutes work


 You don't really understand matched betting, do you?


----------



## TheScam

chezzer said:


> thats what i mean, if it wins you will just be in the same place you started not £120 for 5-10 minutes work


 Place a £50 back bet, and then lay it on the exchange which makes £35-40 depending on profit. Do it across 3 accounts.


----------



## RippedClean

todai said:


> so is yes bets worth joining?


 I would say so. Saves me lots of time and effort, and make way more than £15 per month in extra profit from having all the matches, offers and bets spoon fed to me. No spreadsheet to keep track of my bets either, which used to take me fricking ages when I was using PA. Each to their own though!


----------



## monkeez

I've made about 4 to 5k by using Profit Accumulator since last November


----------



## Ukmeathead

monkeez said:


> I've made about 4 to 5k by using Profit Accumulator since last November


 Not bad how many account's are you using and had any big casino wins?


----------



## monkeez

Ukmeathead said:


> Not bad how many account's are you using and had any big casino wins?


 Got bookies accounts all over the place. Losta fair few aswell. Done all the opening and advanes offers along with the bingo and casino ones. Haven't really had a big win...just loads of average size ones.


----------



## monkeez

Thing is tho If I hadn't of been matched betting I would have won around 10k with the same bets!!


----------



## monkeez

Starz said:


> How do you make multiple accounts? I'm signed up to pretty much every bookie already and can't take advantage of no more free bets? I have since moved address


----------



## monkeez

Starz said:


> How do you make multiple accounts? I'm signed up to pretty much every bookie already and can't take advantage of no more free bets? I have since moved address though?


 I opened up another bank account and used a new email address. You can do this with some bookies but they'll ban the account if they suss you. I also opened up new accounts in my wife's name. Some bookies allow two accounts from the same address. I know will hill, bet365 and paddy power do.


----------



## monkeez

If you have a new address then you could open a new bank account and start the offers again with a new bookie account


----------



## TheScam

Bumping this for anyone that hasn't seen it, been some great money to be made through the euros


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> Bumping this for anyone that hasn't seen it, been some great money to be made through the euros


 I've gave up on match betting lost £500+ from bwin not paying up there offers absolutely ridiculous


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> I've gave up on match betting lost £500+ from bwin not paying up there offers absolutely ridiculous


 Jeez how did that happen?

I'm currently trying to get a £50 free bet from the Wales v England game offer


----------



## TheScam

@RexEverthing

Not sure if you've been in this thread before or not...


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> Jeez how did that happen?
> 
> I'm currently trying to get a £50 free bet from the Wales v England game offer


 That was the offer had 10 account's doing it and basically been told by bwin get f**ked, had owners of the other accounts do the same all getting the same response


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> That was the offer had 10 account's doing it and basically been told by bwin get f**ked, had owners of the other accounts do the same all getting the same response


 Ouch, i thought so because I remember you saying you had that many accounts

I've heard people get their free bets on the PA forum, but I've sent 4 emails and heard nothing. Luckily I only did it on one account, I have 3 but only really do the bet365 offer on the other 2, and usually I just punt them and dont lay them.


----------



## monkeez

Bet365 £50 risk free offer is on for the Wales match tonight


----------



## NathanMorgan

im gonna hop back on the matched betting bandwagon and wondering if YesBets is still the go-to provider for matched betting or are there any other recommendations?


----------



## TheScam

NathanMorgan said:


> im gonna hop back on the matched betting bandwagon and wondering if YesBets is still the go-to provider for matched betting or are there any other recommendations?


 Only ever used PA myself, but I've heard from people in that it's good?


----------



## monkeez

OddsMonkey is also a good site...only £15 a month i think.


----------



## SwAn1

Right so I've got £50 on Wales then I place £50 on Belgium risk free?

only joking


----------



## sneeky_dave

SwAn1 said:


> Right so I've got £50 on Wales then I place £50 on Belgium risk free?
> 
> only joking


 You catch on quickly


----------



## NathanMorgan

is it wise to look for matched bets where you should aim to lose the bet at the bookies instead of the exchange so that it's less likely I get gubbed by the bookies?


----------



## noongains

NathanMorgan said:


> is it wise to look for matched bets where you should aim to lose the bet at the bookies instead of the exchange so that it's less likely I get gubbed by the bookies?


 It does make life easier if you loose with the bookies but with horse racing for example , anything can happen. The only times i have had accounts closed was due to arbing, this was probably due to me do bets the night before or in the morning. I would say if you are just betting 5-10 mins before the start of an event you look like a normal better..


----------



## NathanMorgan

noongains said:


> It does make life easier if you loose with the bookies but with horse racing for example , anything can happen. The only times i have had accounts closed was due to arbing, this was probably due to me do bets the night before or in the morning. I would say if you are just betting 5-10 mins before the start of an event you look like a normal better..


 what's the difference between arbing and matched betting?


----------



## noongains

NathanMorgan said:


> Can you briefly explain what arbing is?


 Taking a value bet with the bookies and laying it off on the exchange. So, back a horse at say 6 on bookies then laying it off at 5 on exchange.

To get good prices though you have to do it at 'strange' times in the eyes of a bookies while the markets are a bit all over the place.


----------



## NathanMorgan

noongains said:


> Taking a value bet with the bookies and laying it off on the exchange. So, back a horse at say 6 on bookies then laying it off at 5 on exchange.
> 
> To get good prices though you have to do it at 'strange' times in the eyes of a bookies while the markets are a bit all over the place.


 how do the bookies know your arbing against them when your using an exchange to lay though?


----------



## noongains

NathanMorgan said:


> how do the bookies know your arbing against them when your using an exchange to lay though?


 I can not say for certain but the time of day you are betting, their traders seeing when the bets have come in and comparing it to the exchange prices at the time, sharing of info between bookies,using cash out features, where you have come from to land on their site (odds checking website). Probably many other ways also.


----------



## NathanMorgan

noongains said:


> I can not say for certain but the time of day you are betting, their traders seeing when the bets have come in and comparing it to the exchange prices at the time, sharing of info between bookies,using cash out features, where you have come from to land on their site (odds checking website). Probably many other ways also.


 ah right I see makes sense.

Are there bookies out there to avoid when doing matched betting, if so do you happen to know which ones?


----------



## noongains

NathanMorgan said:


> ah right I see makes sense.
> 
> Are there bookies out there to avoid when doing matched betting, if so do you happen to know which ones?


 The only ones i had trouble with was racebets and another lesser known bookie. One of them had crazy terms to be able to withdraw the bonus money (partly my fault for not reading them) and other only allowed me to take SP prices after about 2 bets, so totally worthless when it comes to match betting. Stick to all the well known ones and you will be fine.


----------



## NathanMorgan

noongains said:


> The only ones i had trouble with was racebets and another lesser known bookie. One of them had crazy terms to be able to withdraw the bonus money (partly my fault for not reading them) and other only allowed me to take SP prices after about 2 bets, so totally worthless when it comes to match betting. Stick to all the well known ones and you will be fine.


 does it also look good if I mug bet regularly on my favourite team every week in a method of avoiding getting gubbed?


----------



## noongains

NathanMorgan said:


> does it also look good if I mug bet regularly on my favourite team every week in a method of avoiding getting gubbed?


 Yeah, go for it. Do random bets like that and not just betting to take advantage of the free bet offers all the time.


----------



## NathanMorgan

noongains said:


> Yeah, go for it. Do random bets like that and not just betting to take advantage of the free bet offers all the time.


 thanks for your help it's much appreciated.


----------



## Ukmeathead

Avoid bwin they will rob you  other than them every other bookie is good to go.


----------



## EpicSquats

I just bet £50 on some obscure Brazilian team called Operario to win ( using a £50 free bet ) odds of 11 this was at Ladbrokes.

then layed £52 for Operario to lose. odds of 9.6 This was on Smarkets.

I expected to make £50 quid or so profit no matter the outcome.

I go off to the supermarket and get back to find out £35 of the lay bet has been cancelled. So now the score is 2-0 at about 70mins and I stand to win only £17 quid if Operario loses, which it almost certainly will.

That's the price you pay for betting on obscure matches with not much liquidity. Lesson learned, fingers burned.


----------



## Ukmeathead

EpicSquats said:


> I just bet £50 on some obscure Brazilian team called Operario to win ( using a £50 free bet ) odds of 11 this was at Ladbrokes.
> 
> then layed £52 for Operario to lose. odds of 9.6 This was on Smarkets.
> 
> I expected to make £50 quid or so profit no matter the outcome.
> 
> I go off to the supermarket and get back to find out £35 of the lay bet has been cancelled. So now the score is 2-0 at about 70mins and I stand to win only £17 quid if Operario loses, which it almost certainly will.
> 
> That's the price you pay for betting on obscure matches with not much liquidity. Lesson learned, fingers burned.


 I would avoid betting on obscure games to often you will get banned fast from personal experience.


----------



## EpicSquats

Ukmeathead said:


> I would avoid betting on obscure games to often you will get banned fast from personal experience.


 Yeah, it's not worth it if half your lay gets cancelled....


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> That was the offer had 10 account's doing it and basically been told by bwin get f**ked, had owners of the other accounts do the same all getting the same response


 I got the same response... apparently I put the bet on too early. I think I had done it as a mug and presumed I would qualify


----------



## TheScam

Just my 2 pennys worth



NathanMorgan said:


> is it wise to look for matched bets where you should aim to lose the bet at the bookies instead of the exchange so that it's less likely I get gubbed by the bookies?


 In theory, you'd think so but it doesnt work like that. The bookies dont make profit directly from you losing money - they have to balance their books with exchanges in a similar way. I dont know it well enough to explain but it isnt simply a case of - if I lose £5k to this bookie they will love me. If all of those bets were "arbs" they'd essentially have taken very little value from you - again I cant explain it properly as its not something I fully understand myself. Happy to go get a proper explanation if you want one though...



NathanMorgan said:


> what's the difference between arbing and matched betting?


 As noon said, an arb is when the back odds are higher than the lay odds. You are effectively getting a good price and that's where the bookies lack of value comes into it.



NathanMorgan said:


> how do the bookies know your arbing against them when your using an exchange to lay though?


 Again, not fully clued up but I believe they have all sorts of analytical tools and they will know what sort of value you took, ie they will know what odds you backed and what the market looked like at that time.



NathanMorgan said:


> ah right I see makes sense.
> 
> Are there bookies out there to avoid when doing matched betting, if so do you happen to know which ones?


 Personally, I did all the sign ups and only had a problem with betvictor who gubbed me instantly after placing my qualifying bet. i lost a quid or so. Once sign ups are done i dont leave any money in the accounts of obscure bookies - but i keep my login details incase any particular offers come up in the future.

Main ones i keep active and use regularly are Bet365, WillHill, Paddy, Coral, Betfair, Ladbrokes - the main highstreet names really



NathanMorgan said:


> does it also look good if I mug bet regularly on my favourite team every week in a method of avoiding getting gubbed?


 Apparently so, I tend to back a couple of teams every week regardless of odds. So some times I'll take a small QL and sometimes a bit higher. I believe this looks "muggy" on your account.

The general attitude (on PA at least) towards Mug betting has shifted since I started. Its now encouraged to place bets on non-offer events and take slightly higher QL losses than you normally would, but you dont have to place so many of them. I will do a couple of non-offer bets for every refund I get.

Mugging is a bit of an unkown really, noone can say for sure what definitely works. I mugged Bet365 a lot and got gubbed this week after a year - my mums account that I use i have only ever done the £50 risk free in play and i do it every time and thats still alive and kicking!


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> I just bet £50 on some obscure Brazilian team called Operario to win ( using a £50 free bet ) odds of 11 this was at Ladbrokes.
> 
> then layed £52 for Operario to lose. odds of 9.6 This was on Smarkets.
> 
> I expected to make £50 quid or so profit no matter the outcome.
> 
> I go off to the supermarket and get back to find out £35 of the lay bet has been cancelled. So now the score is 2-0 at about 70mins and I stand to win only £17 quid if Operario loses, which it almost certainly will.
> 
> That's the price you pay for betting on obscure matches with not much liquidity. Lesson learned, fingers burned.


 Its worht keeping an eye on un-matched bets. If they are obscure markets then there might not be enough money there, especially with smarkets (betfair are usually more popular). Also if the market is halted for any reason then any unmatched bets get cancelled. I had this happen to me on the wales game last night, I let an unmatched bet run into the start of the game and it cancelled as soon as the match started.


----------



## EpicSquats

@TheScam What do you mean when you say QL?


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> @TheScam What do you mean when you say QL?


 Sorry - Qualifying Loss. its the small loss you make when backing and laying a bet at different odds.


----------



## EpicSquats

What's the best website/software to go for to see what offers there are? I have read about profit accumulator, what are the other options, cheers.


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> Sorry - Qualifying Loss. its the small loss you make when backing and laying a bet at different odds.


 OK thanks. I thought a qualifying bet was a bet you put on to get a free bet?


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> OK thanks. I thought a qualifying bet was a bet you put on to get a free bet?


 Yea it is. So for example an offer tonight from Coral is bet £10 on any correct score bet before the match (it doesnt matter if wins or loses) and get £10 in play free bet.

Correct score markets aren't usually that close, so you might place a £10 bet on 1-0 at odds of 6 but to lay it might be 6.2. This bet will incur a *qualifying loss* of 49p

You would then get £10 to bet in play, which can be placed on anything. You should be able to make around £7 from the free bet, meaning you would make £6.51 in total for 5 minutes work.

Thats just an example and those odds arent necessarily correct but you get the jist...

A mug bet is a bet thats done with no offer at stake and is used to make your accounts look more like a regular punter and not somone just interested in bonuses. They would incur a loss, but that would just be absolved within your other profits over the month


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> Yea it is. So for example an offer tonight from Coral is bet £10 on any correct score bet before the match (it doesnt matter if wins or loses) and get £10 in play free bet.
> 
> Correct score markets aren't usually that close, so you might place a £10 bet on 1-0 at odds of 6 but to lay it might be 6.2. This bet will incur a *qualifying loss* of 49p
> 
> You would then get £10 to bet in play, which can be placed on anything. You should be able to make around £7 from the free bet, meaning you would make £6.51 in total for 5 minutes work.
> 
> Thats just an example and those odds arent necessarily correct but you get the jist...
> 
> A mug bet is a bet thats done with no offer at stake and is used to make your accounts look more like a regular punter and not somone just interested in bonuses. They would incur a loss, but that would just be absolved within your other profits over the month


 With a mug bet surely you'd back it at a bookies and lay it on an exchange?


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> What's the best website/software to go for to see what offers there are? I have read about profit accumulator, what are the other options, cheers.


 I've only used PA so thats the only one I can vouch for.

They post one particular daily thread titled "how to make £1000 a month" which lists all the risk free offers for the day. The idea is if you did them all every day you would make £1000 in a month without any risk at all so they are only offers like the one above where you are guaranteed a bonus of some sort. They keep a running total throughout the month so you can see how much each day was worth. Its invaluable as evidence to anyone that is sceptical about how much can be made without risk.


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> With a mug bet surely you'd back it at a bookies and lay it on an exchange?


 Yea you do, but there would still be a small loss unless you had an arb - which wouldnt class as a mug because you taking value... hope that makes sense?


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> Yea you do, but there would still be a small loss unless you had an arb - which wouldnt class as a mug because you taking value... hope that makes sense?


 Yeah, makes sense cheers mate.


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> I've only used PA so thats the only one I can vouch for.
> 
> They post one particular daily thread titled "how to make £1000 a month" which lists all the risk free offers for the day. The idea is if you did them all every day you would make £1000 in a month without any risk at all so they are only offers like the one above where you are guaranteed a bonus of some sort. They keep a running total throughout the month so you can see how much each day was worth. Its invaluable as evidence to anyone that is sceptical about how much can be made without risk.


 Is it worth doing the platinum offer for a year's membership £150 for the year ?

Also, how much can you realistically expect to earn doing matched betting using PA without multiple accounts on bookies and exchanges ( basically not breaking their rules )? Cheers.


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> Is it worth doing the platinum offer for a year's membership £150 for the year ?
> 
> Also, how much can you realistically expect to earn doing matched betting using PA without multiple accounts on bookies and exchanges ( basically not breaking their rules )? Cheers.


 I didnt, simply because I didnt know if it would work, if id stick at it etc. I think its £22 a month now? So its a significant saving to pay for a year up front, but going for the monthly option gives you a months access for £22 and if you dont like it you can walk away.

in terms of monthly income, the main things that may restrict you are:

time
bank
effort

The size of your bank will determine how many offers you can do at once, I started with £300 and did all the sign ups first, which are worth about £1200 at the moment. I then left all that money in and carried on from there. You can definitely start with less, but it might be a bit slower to start and you can definitely start with more and fly through the sign ups. Once you are into reloads, the bigger the bank the more offers you can do at once.

Time and effort are pretty obvious, the more time you can spend the more you can get done. For me if my time is limited one day, I wont do all the little £1 here £2 there offers I will concentrate on the ones with more potential reward. If I've got lots of time I'll do every last little offer and price boost.

I think £500 a month is achievable for upto 2 hours a day, 4-5 days a week - once you've got into it you'll know when to invest your time based on what offers are available and what events are on. If you follow the £1k a month thread, then that would set you up well for a decent risk free return - but i'd suggest getting the sign ups done first.


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> I didnt, simply because I didnt know if it would work, if id stick at it etc. I think its £22 a month now? So its a significant saving to pay for a year up front, but going for the monthly option gives you a months access for £22 and if you dont like it you can walk away.
> 
> in terms of monthly income, the main things that may restrict you are:
> 
> time
> bank
> effort
> 
> The size of your bank will determine how many offers you can do at once, I started with £300 and did all the sign ups first, which are worth about £1200 at the moment. I then left all that money in and carried on from there. You can definitely start with less, but it might be a bit slower to start and you can definitely start with more and fly through the sign ups. Once you are into reloads, the bigger the bank the more offers you can do at once.
> 
> Time and effort are pretty obvious, the more time you can spend the more you can get done. For me if my time is limited one day, I wont do all the little £1 here £2 there offers I will concentrate on the ones with more potential reward. If I've got lots of time I'll do every last little offer and price boost.
> 
> I think £500 a month is achievable for upto 2 hours a day, 4-5 days a week - once you've got into it you'll know when to invest your time based on what offers are available and what events are on. If you follow the £1k a month thread, then that would set you up well for a decent risk free return - but i'd suggest getting the sign ups done first.


 When you do all the sign up offers, and any bet in general, is it best to use betfair for all your lay bets? I assume they're better since they seem to be more popular. Does it make a difference if you use one exchange all the time? I have used both betfair and Smarkets for qualifying bets, but don't know whether I should stick to betfair, since Smarkets might have less liquidity on lay bets. Thanks for answering all my questions so far.


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> When you do all the sign up offers, and any bet in general, is it best to use betfair for all your lay bets? I assume they're better since they seem to be more popular. Does it make a difference if you use one exchange all the time? I have used both betfair and Smarkets for qualifying bets, but don't know whether I should stick to betfair, since Smarkets might have less liquidity on lay bets. Cheers.


 I generally use Smarkets lower commission and i've never really had a problem with them. I use betfair sometimes as they have more markets available, like in the football season they do acca lays where you can lay 2 or 3 teams as 1 bet and they have anytime goalscorer. Smarkets have first goalscorer now which is a bonus.

If you stick to popular markets, top european football leagues, top sporting events and main uk horses etc then liquidity is rarely an issue.

If your into some american sports you might find betfair a better option though for them.


----------



## Ukmeathead

How much are you making per month scam? What's you most profitable offers, have you tried PM I would highly recommend them.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> How much are you making per month scam? What's you most profitable offers, have you tried PM I would highly recommend them.


 Who are PM? I'm willing to have a look at other sites. For me the forum is where I get all my info on PA so would be hesitant to lose that.

I average £600 a month, this year I had a big month in March for Cheltenham, I had one of those 24 hour s**t and sick bugs so was off work and spent the whole week getting last minute matches on the horses. I did very little through April and May as my time was a premium and then June had a good month with the Euros.

Ch4 racing on a saturday is a big earner. I get up early and catch the pricewise offers to get some risk free bets on, then since the football seasons finished Ive had more time to cover each race with different horses on different offers.

I am currently trying to get VIP status at Coral because the offers you get are incredible. I focused on their beaten by a length horse offers each day and hit a few refunds, plus some "best odds" on winners and overall was up £280. I won £70 on one horse just because the odds drifted and I got paid at the SP.

The other offers I regularly do are Bet365's £50 in play risk free, FGS refunds on Paddy Powers PPM app, any and all kinds of risk free "bet £x get £x free bets" and accumulators during the football season.

The rest of it is just by trawling through the £1k a month thread and price boosts and special one-offs


----------



## Ukmeathead

Profit Maximiser, top people on there unlike PA.

Are you still getting the 2nd place offers and not the 2nd to sp favourite etc? I haven't touched horses in awhile because the offer changed for me and I got a few account's shut down.

I was finding the casino offers are where the big players get there money.

Best thing about PM is there are alot of intelligent people on there and are willing to help out.


----------



## 2004mark

@TheScam Just giving this a crack now.

I can see that betfair are also offering bet 10 get 30 offer on Euro 2016 on Sportsbook.

So am I right in thinking I wont get this by laying a £10 steak in Exchange?

If so I'm guessing I can still qualify for that by betting on Sportsbook? If so is it not wise to lay the bet in Exchange i.e. use somewhere else like this Smarkets you talk of?


----------



## Ukmeathead

2004mark said:


> @TheScam Just giving this a crack now.
> 
> I can see that betfair are also offering bet 10 get 30 offer on Euro 2016 on Sportsbook.
> 
> So am I right in thinking I wont get this by laying a £10 steak in Exchange?
> 
> If so I'm guessing I can still qualify for that by betting on Sportsbook? If so is it not wise to lay the bet in Exchange i.e. use somewhere else like this Smarkets you talk of?


 Don't lay that off on betfair use smarkets for it you will be banned instantly.


----------



## 2004mark

Ukmeathead said:


> Don't lay that off on betfair use smarkets for it you will be banned instantly.


 lol... thought as much.

Just layed off against the coral 5 for 20 offer on exchange for tonights semi.

So will do a sportsbook layed off against smarkets for the final.


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> @TheScam Just giving this a crack now.
> 
> I can see that betfair are also offering bet 10 get 30 offer on Euro 2016 on Sportsbook.
> 
> So am I right in thinking I wont get this by laying a £10 steak in Exchange?
> 
> If so I'm guessing I can still qualify for that by betting on Sportsbook? If so is it not wise to lay the bet in Exchange i.e. use somewhere else like this Smarkets you talk of?


 Sorry had a football match so just seen this, as meathead said dont lay on betfair any bet, or any event, that you've backed on betfair - just a general rule of thumb.

Yes you can sign up and do the sportsbook free bet offer though, nothing wrong with that


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Profit Maximiser, top people on there unlike PA.
> 
> Are you still getting the 2nd place offers and not the 2nd to sp favourite etc? I haven't touched horses in awhile because the offer changed for me and I got a few account's shut down.
> 
> I was finding the casino offers are where the big players get there money.
> 
> Best thing about PM is there are alot of intelligent people on there and are willing to help out.


 Ill check it out

No, I do the beaten by a length offer on coral. You get a refund upto £25 if you horse is second by a length or less. It comes in surprisingly often, just finding the right horse and getting decent odds on it! As I say last month I ended up £280 up from refunds and best odds payouts - if you get to Bronze VIP it goes up to £50 refunds, but also theres some other offers on the football - refund if first goalscorer scores anytime and i think refund or double odds if your team wins by 2 clear goals, both up to £250! Hit that once or twice a month and your laughing! Just takes a bit of time ensuring you get enough bets on through the month. Need 1500 points and £1000 in deposits, which works out about £6ks worth of bets placed.

Ive seen some big wins on the casinos. i do the low risk ones and a couple of loopholes. I hit £917 on Casumo the other night but the buggers worked out it was a second account, i was gutted when I got the rejection email! THey were kind enough to refund my deposit and transfer it to my first account though :lol:


----------



## 2004mark

TheScam said:


> Sorry had a football match so just seen this, as meathead said dont lay on betfair any bet, or any event, that you've backed on betfair - just a general rule of thumb.
> 
> Yes you can sign up and do the sportsbook free bet offer though, nothing wrong with that


 No probs. Just looking where to place the £20 coral free bet now. PA's oddsmatching is showing f'all at the moment... do you need to wait for the morning for it to be refreshed? Found my own bet on the Murry match tomorrow that looks like a good match though.


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> Just looking where to place the £20 coral free bet now. PA's oddsmatching is showing f'all at the moment... do you need to wait for the morning for it to be refreshed? Found my own bet on the Murry match tomorrow that looks like a good match though.


 Yea its annoying that tennis doesnt show up

Have a look at the PA forum around 8.15am tomorrow at the Pricewise Thread . These are done for every Ch4 racing day and they are particular horses that get boosted odds for a small time frame. They look like arbs but they count as a price boost really. If theres any for coral tomorrow you could place your free bet on that and you'll get more out of it.

They dont appear anywhere special on the bookie website, just in the normal race card.


----------



## 2004mark

TheScam said:


> Yea its annoying that tennis doesnt show up
> 
> Have a look at the PA forum around 8.15am tomorrow at the Pricewise Thread . These are done for every Ch4 racing day and they are particular horses that get boosted odds for a small time frame. They look like arbs but they count as a price boost really. If theres any for coral tomorrow you could place your free bet on that and you'll get more out of it.
> 
> They dont appear anywhere special on the bookie website, just in the normal race card.


 lol this is a pretty steep learning curve... only placed about 3 bets in my life. Not a platinum member yet, was just going to see what I could get with the advertised highstreet bookies introductory offers first.

Like you say though, might get more for my money by digging deeper.

In smarkets you can select your odds. Am I right in thinking the figure beneath the odds is the amount that's available to lay against at that given time?


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> lol this is a pretty steep learning curve... only placed about 3 bets in my life. Not a platinum member yet, was just going to see what I could get with the advertised highstreet bookies introductory offers first.
> 
> Like you say though, might get more for my money by digging deeper.
> 
> In smarkets you can select your odds. Am I right in thinking the figure beneath the odds is the amount that's available to lay against at that given time?


 This is the pricewise selections today:

Roly Poly
3.45 Newmarket
7-1 with Betfair & Coral

Kilmah
3.45 Newmarket
12-1 with Betfair (11-1 Betway & Hills)

Amazing Maria
4.15 Newmarket
7-1 with bet365, Betfair, Boyles & Sky Bet

Euchen Glen
4.45 Newmarket
11-1 with Betway (10-1 bet365, Betfair, Betfred, Boyles)

Zodiakos
4.45 Newmarket
14-1 with bet365, Betway, Boyles, Hills, 188Bet

Rolypoly in the 3.45 will be 8 to back at around 8.30, and i currently 7.6 to lay (smarkets). If you lay £9.23 on smarkets youll get just over £9 from your free bet

This isnt an arb on this occasion, its a price boost


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> lol this is a pretty steep learning curve... only placed about 3 bets in my life. Not a platinum member yet, was just going to see what I could get with the advertised highstreet bookies introductory offers first.
> 
> Like you say though, might get more for my money by digging deeper.
> 
> In smarkets you can select your odds. Am I right in thinking the figure beneath the odds is the amount that's available to lay against at that given time?


 And yes, the money underneath is the amount available at that time. You can select a lower figure and it will put you in a queue for it to match, but be aware - especially with horses - that odds can fluctuate quiet quickly. I'd rather take a more distant match on odds and just get it on rather than sweat over whether itll match or not at the lower price - just my preference.

Once you get familiar with it and confident at it you'll probably be more comfortable playing with the odds and waiting for it to match etc.


----------



## jonjo9

I would recommend Profit Maximiser over Profit Accumulator if you have a bit of experience and can pretty much get on with it yourself. The attitude in the group is pretty positive, lots of people earning lots of money, and they do some stuff differently over there... I think there is a more accepting attitude towards risk. Also Mike has a lot of interesting products, like Each Way Sniper (possibly my biggest earner) and Acca Generator, and a different EV calculator. But you need to be willing to understand the stuff. Also, you have to pay for every extra product which is a pretty big outlay. But for instance, the EV Max product has probably earnt me about 20x what it cost in casino winnings since it came out.

I used to rate PA, but it seems totally saturated now, menolike


----------



## Bobby's Nuts

jonjo9 said:


> I would recommend Profit Maximiser over Profit Accumulator if you have a bit of experience and can pretty much get on with it yourself. The attitude in the group is pretty positive, lots of people earning lots of money, and they do some stuff differently over there... I think there is a more accepting attitude towards risk. Also Mike has a lot of interesting products, like Each Way Sniper (possibly my biggest earner) and Acca Generator, and a different EV calculator. But you need to be willing to understand the stuff. Also, you have to pay for every extra product which is a pretty big outlay. But for instance, the EV Max product has probably earnt me about 20x what it cost in casino winnings since it came out.
> 
> I used to rate PA, but it seems totally saturated now, menolike


 How much does Profit Maximiser cost per month, I'm paying £17.99 per month for PA, but I'm really interested in the each way tool, and the acca tool, how do you find these products?

What's the extra cost for these products?


----------



## 2004mark

TheScam said:


> This is the pricewise selections today:
> 
> Roly Poly
> 3.45 Newmarket
> 7-1 with Betfair & Coral
> 
> Kilmah
> 3.45 Newmarket
> 12-1 with Betfair (11-1 Betway & Hills)
> 
> Amazing Maria
> 4.15 Newmarket
> 7-1 with bet365, Betfair, Boyles & Sky Bet
> 
> Euchen Glen
> 4.45 Newmarket
> 11-1 with Betway (10-1 bet365, Betfair, Betfred, Boyles)
> 
> Zodiakos
> 4.45 Newmarket
> 14-1 with bet365, Betway, Boyles, Hills, 188Bet
> 
> Rolypoly in the 3.45 will be 8 to back at around 8.30, and i currently 7.6 to lay (smarkets). If you lay £9.23 on smarkets youll get just over £9 from your free bet
> 
> This isnt an arb on this occasion, its a price boost


 Cheers for that.

Only just got into the office as had an early meeting with a client so couldn't place it but gives me an understanding of what you mean.

I'm away all next week so will probably wait until I get back to try a months subscription and see how I get on.

So if you're not into setting up multiple accounts, other than reloads, I'm guessing a big part of it is playing the price boosts and money back offers hoping they come in on the right side?


----------



## jonjo9

2004mark said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> Only just got into the office as had an early meeting with a client so couldn't place it but gives me an understanding of what you mean.
> 
> I'm away all next week so will probably wait until I get back to try a months subscription and see how I get on.
> 
> So if you're not into setting up multiple accounts, other than reloads, I'm guessing a big part of it is playing the price boosts and money back offers hoping they come in on the right side?


 Refunds and free bets is about all there is in the most basic system! I get most of my money from advantage play, casino offers and football accas during the season.


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> Cheers for that.
> 
> Only just got into the office as had an early meeting with a client so couldn't place it but gives me an understanding of what you mean.
> 
> I'm away all next week so will probably wait until I get back to try a months subscription and see how I get on.
> 
> So if you're not into setting up multiple accounts, other than reloads, I'm guessing a big part of it is playing the price boosts and money back offers hoping they come in on the right side?


 A lot of the lucrative refunds are based on a bit of luck hitting the reload. For example the horse offers - its all about the long run, do enough offers and you'll make more than you lose. I use to go on baron runs of 20-30 races without hitting a refund, but taking no more than a £1 loss on each as soon as I hit 2 refunds I was in profit.

Accas are worth a lot if a) you can get your head round them and b ) spend the time finding them

The rest is a bit dependant on the offers on any given day. There are risk free offers each day, and over a month you will make a decent amount on them if you dont neglect all the little £1 here, £2 there offers - in the long run they add up. Do 5 of them a day and thats an extra £250-300 a month


----------



## 2004mark

TheScam said:


> A lot of the lucrative refunds are based on a bit of luck hitting the reload. For example the horse offers - its all about the long run, do enough offers and you'll make more than you lose. I use to go on baron runs of 20-30 races without hitting a refund, but taking no more than a £1 loss on each as soon as I hit 2 refunds I was in profit.
> 
> Accas are worth a lot if a) you can get your head round them and b ) spend the time finding them
> 
> The rest is a bit dependant on the offers on any given day. There are risk free offers each day, and over a month you will make a decent amount on them if you dont neglect all the little £1 here, £2 there offers - in the long run they add up. Do 5 of them a day and thats an extra £250-300 a month


 I know what accas are, but what's the crack with match betting them... how are they different to high odd single bets? Something to do with deals?


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> I know what accas are, but what's the crack with match betting them... how are they different to high odd single bets? Something to do with deals?


 A few bookies offer a refund if 1 lets you down usually a 5 or 6 fold minimum, so you find 5/6 close matches that start at different times and back the acca like normal. you then lay each leg of it individually and hope for 1 to lose to get the refund. The reason I say get your head around is becasue there are about 3 different methods, 1 of which guarantees profit regardless of what happens.

There is also one method which allows you to bet on low odds favourites and lay them all straight away so they can be at the same time and you make a profit whatever happens. Its just spending the time to find them.


----------



## 2004mark

Why are some lay odds so ridiculous? The favourite in a Newmarket race tomorrow is 4.8 to bet on but like 480 to lay against? Is it just because there is no activity in the market yet?

Just browsing the signup offers and noticed PP were offering boosted odds of 2.5 for Murray to win (from 1.15)... but by the time I'd signed up and put a deposit in my account it'd fu**ing started by 1 min. Would have been a right touch for a guaranteed £11.50 win on a £10 qualifying bet! Which is why I'm looking at Newmarket tomorrow now as PP are doing a moneyback special... might as well bet on a promotion for the qualifying bet if they're offering them.


----------



## noongains

2004mark said:


> Why are some lay odds so ridiculous? The favourite in a Newmarket race tomorrow is 4.8 to bet on but like 480 to lay against? *Is it just because there is no activity in the market yet?*
> 
> Just browsing the signup offers and noticed PP were offering boosted odds of 2.5 for Murray to win (from 1.15)... but by the time I'd signed up and put a deposit in my account it'd fu**ing started by 1 min. Would have been a right touch for a guaranteed £11.50 win on a £10 qualifying bet! Which is why I'm looking at Newmarket tomorrow now as PP are doing a moneyback special... might as well bet on a promotion for the qualifying bet if they're offering them.


 Correct.

I would also be careful of backing the night before. Could be seen as an arber,especially on a new account (imo)


----------



## 2004mark

noongains said:


> Correct.
> 
> I would also be careful of backing the night before. Could be seen as an arber,especially on a new account (imo)


 Gotya cheers

Sorry for all the questions, but in Smarkets, if I click on say a £9.73 lay I placed against Portugal (to win euros), it has 3 rows... one with my bet placed (£9.73), one bet partially matched (£4.13), and one bet fully matched (£5.59). Does that mean my bet's not been fully matched yet? I'd be surprised if that was the case as I placed it yesterday.


----------



## noongains

2004mark said:


> Gotya cheers
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but in Smarkets, if I click on say a £9.73 lay I placed against Portugal (to win euros), it has 3 rows... one with my bet placed (£9.73), one bet partially matched (£4.13), and one bet fully matched (£5.59). Does that mean my bet's not been fully matched yet? I'd be surprised if that was the case as I placed it yesterday.


----------



## nlc

2004mark said:


> Gotya cheers
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, but in Smarkets, if I click on say a £9.73 lay I placed against Portugal (to win euros), it has 3 rows... one with my bet placed (£9.73), one bet partially matched (£4.13), and one bet fully matched (£5.59). Does that mean my bet's not been fully matched yet? I'd be surprised if that was the case as I placed it yesterday.


 the bet is fully matched. Do not lay again.

it got partially matched first and then fully matched. if you add both figures it should total your lay bet that you put on.


----------



## NathanMorgan

im about to signup to Unibet and there offering up to £30 free bet if my first bet loses.

It then says I must rollover the bonus £30 x 3 before I can withdraw.

Is it possible to just back and lay the £30 and hope I win the first time with the exchange so I don't have to rollover the amount?


----------



## EpicSquats

The odds for Portugal to win are 4.33 and Smarkets are offering 2.98 to lay on Portugal. So I am guaranteed a profit on a standard matched bet. Is this a good idea, or do they know when you're arbing like this? Cheers. It's not urgent for a reply, by the way.I need to know this for future reference for all bets.


----------



## dalboy

EpicSquats said:


> The odds for Portugal to win are 4.33 and Smarkets are offering 2.98 to lay on Portugal. So I am guaranteed a profit on a standard matched bet. Is this a good idea, or do they know when you're arbing like this? Cheers. It's not urgent for a reply, by the way.I need to know this for future reference for all bets.


 Odds to lay Portugal is 4.8

and yes bookies know when you are taking value


----------



## EpicSquats

Will odd looking stake amounts on lay bets make the exchange block me from betting? For example if I put a stake on for £14.86 for a lay bet to get the best profit on a matched bet? I'm sure 99% of punters would put £5, £10, 20,£50 bets etc. So laying weird amounts must show up as a red flag.


----------



## EpicSquats

dalboy said:


> Odds to lay Portugal is 4.8
> 
> and yes bookies know when you are taking value


 Good thing you told me that, I put a lay bet against Portugal winning the Euro by mistake, I've just had to go and cash that out and then put a lay bet against Portugal on the Portugal vs France game like I meant to in the first place lol.


----------



## dalboy

EpicSquats said:


> Will odd looking stake amounts on lay bets make the exchange block me from betting? For example if I put a stake on for £14.86 for a lay bet to get the best profit on a matched bet? I'm sure 99% of punters would put £5, £10, 20,£50 bets etc. So laying weird amounts must show up as a red flag.


 Laying wierd amounts on the exchange is fine. You will never get banned from an exchange


----------



## NathanMorgan

is there a way out of having to rollover the bonus a certain amount of time before your allowed to withdraw it?


----------



## bauhaus

NathanMorgan said:


> is there a way out of having to rollover the bonus a certain amount of time before your allowed to withdraw it?


 Not as far as I know.

Always make sure you have the bank roll to complete these rollover bets in case the bonus bet doesn't lose and go into your exchange.


----------



## NathanMorgan

bauhaus said:


> Not as far as I know.
> 
> Always make sure you have the bank roll to complete these rollover bets in case the bonus bet doesn't lose and go into your exchange.


 Unibet for example requires to rollover the bonus amount 3 times.

Could I just put the bonus amount on a bet which is likely to lose so the bonus goes straight into the exchange and then I don't have to rollover another two times?


----------



## bauhaus

NathanMorgan said:


> Unibet for example requires to rollover the bonus amount 3 times.
> 
> Could I just put the bonus amount on a bet which is likely to lose so the bonus goes straight into the exchange and then I don't have to rollover another two times?


 You can but remember if your high odds bonus bet ends up winning, you will have to complete the roll over with a large chunk of your exchange money in your unibet account.


----------



## NathanMorgan

bauhaus said:


> You can but remember if your high odds bonus bet ends up winning, you will have to complete the roll over with a large chunk of your exchange money in your unibet account.


 yeah that's the thing. got to hope for a little bit of luck to do it that way.


----------



## 2004mark

TheScam said:


> in terms of monthly income, the main things that may restrict you are:
> 
> time
> *bank*
> effort


 This is the main thing I'm finding, the liquidity of funds. Thought £300 would be an ok bank to start with but it all ends up mainly in smarkets... and looks like it takes a good 2/3 days to get it out.

Looks like you can withdraw using paypal in betfiar so swapping funds between the two by using smarkets to back against a lay in betfair could be a solution to avoid pumping more cash into it.

EDIT: scrap the above idea... unless there's an arb available between the two it'll cost too much because of the 5% commission.

I've also signed up to odds monkey, simply because the odds matcher feels like it's updated much quicker.


----------



## 0161M

Can this be done during the night or would i need to be awake during the day times to place bets close to the actual starting time of the event ?


----------



## pooledaniel

I don't use profit accumulator, but something similar. Done pretty well with it over the last 18 months or so - made about £15k without really trying too hard (work full time job, just do offers here and there when I have some time). As some of said main limitation at the start is bank! Once that's built up you can really turn the handle and make some decent money if you want to.


----------



## sneeky_dave

0161M said:


> Can this be done during the night or would i need to be awake during the day times to place bets close to the actual starting time of the event ?


 Some, to a degree could be done pre-emptively


----------



## TheScam

2004mark said:


> This is the main thing I'm finding, the liquidity of funds. Thought £300 would be an ok bank to start with but it all ends up mainly in smarkets... and looks like it takes a good 2/3 days to get it out.
> 
> Looks like you can withdraw using paypal in betfiar so swapping funds between the two by using smarkets to back against a lay in betfair could be a solution to avoid pumping more cash into it.
> 
> EDIT: scrap the above idea... unless there's an arb available between the two it'll cost too much because of the 5% commission.
> 
> I've also signed up to odds monkey, simply because the odds matcher feels like it's updated much quicker.


 It can be done with £300 - when I started a new set of accounts in my mums name I started with £300 and did all the signups, just took a bit longer as you've noticed. Just get through the sign ups and then if you can avoid withdrawing you'll have plenty of money to carry on. The more you can put towards this the better, I had about £3k in my exchange saturday and had it all tied up in horse racing. Made about £130-140 on saturday from that lot - could have been more as I only hit about 5 or 6 refunds.


----------



## TheScam

pooledaniel said:


> I don't use profit accumulator, but something similar. Done pretty well with it over the last 18 months or so - made about £15k without really trying too hard (work full time job, just do offers here and there when I have some time). As some of said main limitation at the start is bank! Once that's built up you can really turn the handle and make some decent money if you want to.


 Good work! Having a bigger bank makes things so much easier as you can really hit loads of different offers at once.


----------



## AbuDina

2004mark said:


> I've also signed up to odds monkey, simply because the odds matcher feels like it's updated much quicker.


 Odds monkey is a great sight with some very useful tools. The eachway matcher is the latest addition which is just great for gubbed accounts.


----------



## RexEverthing

Without trawling through 65 pages can someone recommend me a good place to start with this? Want to give it a go to see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## TheScam

RexEverthing said:


> Without trawling through 65 pages can someone recommend me a good place to start with this? Want to give it a go to see what all the fuss is about.


 I'm only speaking from my experience, but http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/ offer either a free service, or a money back if not happy sign up type offers. Its the only site i've used and is full of videos and instructions for every kind of offer.

Others here recommend oddsmonkey - i havent used it personally but heard good things. I might check it out at some point see if it offers any better tools.


----------



## RexEverthing

TheScam said:


> I'm only speaking from my experience, but http://www.profitaccumulator.co.uk/ offer either a free service, or a money back if not happy sign up type offers. Its the only site i've used and is full of videos and instructions for every kind of offer.
> 
> Others here recommend oddsmonkey - i havent used it personally but heard good things. I might check it out at some point see if it offers any better tools.


 Thanks. Just read through the first blurb about it all. Don't understand any of it yet but will try to persevere.


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> It can be done with £300 - when I started a new set of accounts in my mums name I started with £300 and did all the signups, just took a bit longer as you've noticed. Just get through the sign ups and then if you can avoid withdrawing you'll have plenty of money to carry on. The more you can put towards this the better, I had about £3k in my exchange saturday and had it all tied up in horse racing. Made about £130-140 on saturday from that lot - could have been more as I only hit about 5 or 6 refunds.


 What's your tactic with horse racing? What offers do you do on them?


----------



## TheScam

EpicSquats said:


> What's your tactic with horse racing? What offers do you do on them?


 As far as tactics go, I just aim to get on at least 1 horse per race with Coral and then add a couple if i find good matches. I find as many good matches with Bet365 and Betfair as I can in the morning and then if I'm not doing anything like this weekend I'll keep checking through the day. Then with Bet365 you have to keep an eye on each race because if your horse wins you've only got about 10 mins to get the next one on. Skybet its usually hard to get good matches because they're odds are lower. I will either take a slightly bigger loss than normal and back the favourite, or wait till just before the race if I've got time to do that.

Saturday I did:

Betfair - Bet upto £25 get £25 free bet if wins at starting price of 4 or above

Bet365 - Bet upto £50 get £50 risk free on next race if wins at 5 or above (i did £35 stakes)

Coral - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is beaten by a length

SkyBet - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is 2nd or 3rd in first race

Heres a snapshot of all my horse bets for saturday. The coral £100 bet was just because i was mixing my stakes up to get into VIP - I only got £25 refund for it.

I removed the horse names - just incase it could get traced back but as you can see just over £130 profit and only 5 refunds hit

View attachment coral.JPG


View attachment horses.JPG


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> As far as tactics go, I just aim to get on at least 1 horse per race with Coral and then add a couple if i find good matches. I find as many good matches with Bet365 and Betfair as I can in the morning and then if I'm not doing anything like this weekend I'll keep checking through the day. Then with Bet365 you have to keep an eye on each race because if your horse wins you've only got about 10 mins to get the next one on. Skybet its usually hard to get good matches because they're odds are lower. I will either take a slightly bigger loss than normal and back the favourite, or wait till just before the race if I've got time to do that.
> 
> Saturday I did:
> 
> Betfair - Bet upto £25 get £25 free bet if wins at starting price of 4 or above
> 
> Bet365 - Bet upto £50 get £50 risk free on next race if wins at 5 or above (i did £35 stakes)
> 
> Coral - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is beaten by a length
> 
> SkyBet - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is 2nd or 3rd in first race
> 
> Heres a snapshot of all my horse bets for saturday. The coral £100 bet was just because i was mixing my stakes up to get into VIP - I only got £25 refund for it.
> 
> I removed the horse names - just incase it could get traced back but as you can see just over £130 profit and only 5 refunds hit
> 
> View attachment 132966
> 
> 
> View attachment 132967


 Not a bad days work. I really should get back into the horses, I miss the 2nd place offer used to hit loads of refunds every Saturday.

I'm not keen on the bet365/betfair offers only hit about 20 refunds over the last year.


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Not a bad days work. I really should get back into the horses, I miss the 2nd place offer used to hit loads of refunds every Saturday.
> 
> I'm not keen on the bet365/betfair offers only hit about 20 refunds over the last year.


 They can be a bit hit and miss. I've made the most of the last 6 weekends as I havent had football so have been able to do them and place the risk free bet if they win.

The betfair one isnt great as its all down to starting price which you have no control over - i just try and cover a different horse to the b365 offer and hope for the best.


----------



## AbuDina

TheScam said:


> They can be a bit hit and miss. I've made the most of the last 6 weekends as I havent had football so have been able to do them and place the risk free bet if they win.
> 
> The betfair one isnt great as its all down to starting price which you have no control over - i just try and cover a different horse to the b365 offer and hope for the best.


 What's your current bankroll if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Ukmeathead

Only 10k I spend alot of it now but keep that as a minimum I have loads of account's tho.


----------



## TheScam

AbuDina said:


> What's your current bankroll if you don't mind me asking?


 Around £6k in my main set of accounts, I have 2 other sets of accounts with about £4k spread around.

I havent really withdraw any except for a holiday and a few bills

The horses I posted above btw were all from 1 set of accounts - i wasnt hitting each race with different horses on different accounts, i could have but I did also want a bit of time to myself on Saturday as well


----------



## RexEverthing

TheScam said:


> Around £6k in my main set of accounts, I have 2 other sets of accounts with about £4k spread around.
> 
> I havent really withdraw any except for a holiday and a few bills
> 
> The horses I posted above btw were all from 1 set of accounts - i wasnt hitting each race with different horses on different accounts, i could have but I did also want a bit of time to myself on Saturday as well


 How much time did you actually invest in it?

TImewise I'm only really "free" in the evenings once the kids are in bed. Will this prevent me from success with this?


----------



## noongains

Ukmeathead said:


> Only 10k I spend alot of it now but keep that as a minimum I have *loads of account's *tho.


 Are they all people you know?


----------



## Ukmeathead

noongains said:


> Are they all people you know?


 Yeah, 2hrs a day and started with £300


----------



## AbuDina

Ukmeathead said:


> Yeah, 2hrs a day and started with £300


 I assume you use different usb dongle / laptop for each set of accounts? The last thing you want is for the accounts to be linked!


----------



## TheScam

RexEverthing said:


> How much time did you actually invest in it?
> 
> TImewise I'm only really "free" in the evenings once the kids are in bed. Will this prevent me from success with this?


 Saturday? I got online at 8.30 for 10-15 mins and did the price wise horses. Then went and trained for a couple of hours and got back on the laptop at 12ish. Then I probably spent an hour or so sat in the garden, wrote down all the days races and just went through the match catcher software placing the bets.

Took a break for an hour as the first race was 2.30ish then I sat and watched the races whilst playing FIFA and placed a couple of extra bets a few minutes before the odd race that i didnt have. Had a bit of a lazy day as its the last saturday before I'm back to football every week.

So probably a couple of hours max of actual concentration and then just the odd couple of minutes here and there to check who won each race.


----------



## TheScam

AbuDina said:


> I assume you use different usb dongle / laptop for each set of accounts? The last thing you want is for the accounts to be linked!


 I have a VPN and use separate computer accounts for each.


----------



## noongains

TheScam said:


> I have a VPN and use separate computer accounts for each.


 What VPN you use? I was going to get a dongle but the VPN idea would probably be much cheaper. When you say seperate computer accounts, is that just the same computer and just logging in/out as different people on it?

Also, are the price wise horses just straight gambles?


----------



## TheScam

noongains said:


> What VPN you use? I was going to get a dongle but the VPN idea would probably be much cheaper. When you say seperate computer accounts, is that just the same computer and just logging in/out as different people on it?
> 
> Also, are the price wise horses just straight gambles?


 I use one called overplay, its about $5 a month but useful for netflix etc as well.

Yep 1 device, separate computer accounts. I found actually just using different google chrome accounts works and just turning the VPN on and off.

Price Wise are released the night before every CH4 racing day. They are a selection of horses that whoever the guy is picks and the major bookies boost their odds for a short period. You make profit simply by backing and laying like a price boost, but as they are on offer races they also count for the bookie offers. They dont seem to have a max stake, but probably wise not to lump unusual amounts on them though, I did that with one of my skybet accounts, put £100 on one to win £6 whatever the outcome and got gubbed!

e.g. the ones i posted for Friday were all available on bet365 and betfair. I did Roly Poly on betfair and it won so free bet, didnt do it on Bet365 though.


----------



## EpicSquats

TheScam said:


> As far as tactics go, I just aim to get on at least 1 horse per race with Coral and then add a couple if i find good matches. I find as many good matches with Bet365 and Betfair as I can in the morning and then if I'm not doing anything like this weekend I'll keep checking through the day. Then with Bet365 you have to keep an eye on each race because if your horse wins you've only got about 10 mins to get the next one on. Skybet its usually hard to get good matches because they're odds are lower. I will either take a slightly bigger loss than normal and back the favourite, or wait till just before the race if I've got time to do that.
> 
> Saturday I did:
> 
> Betfair - Bet upto £25 get £25 free bet if wins at starting price of 4 or above
> 
> Bet365 - Bet upto £50 get £50 risk free on next race if wins at 5 or above (i did £35 stakes)
> 
> Coral - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is beaten by a length
> 
> SkyBet - Upto £25 free bet if your horse is 2nd or 3rd in first race
> 
> Heres a snapshot of all my horse bets for saturday. The coral £100 bet was just because i was mixing my stakes up to get into VIP - I only got £25 refund for it.
> 
> I removed the horse names - just incase it could get traced back but as you can see just over £130 profit and only 5 refunds hit
> 
> View attachment 132966
> 
> 
> View attachment 132967


 Unless I'm missing something, it looks like you arbed a few bets there. One for the 16:15 at York: backed at 13 and layed at 12, York 16:35 11 to 9.2 etc.

Doesn't this raise a red flag to the bookies? I thought they gubbed accounts for that?


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> I have a VPN and use separate computer accounts for each.


 Don't you have a problem with bet365 32red sites that have stopped vpns?


----------



## TheScam

Ukmeathead said:


> Don't you have a problem with bet365 32red sites that have stopped vpns?


 I'll use my mobile for bet365, but I've been gubbed on one account now anyway so only have the one


----------



## Ukmeathead

TheScam said:


> I'll use my mobile for bet365, but I've been gubbed on one account now anyway so only have the one


 How do you go about doing your coral horse racing offer?


----------



## NathanMorgan

for the bookies that require you to rollover your bonuses such as Unibet, do I put Stake Not Returned or Stake Returned into the calculator?


----------



## TheScam

I only use one account, the one I'm VIP with, and I just try and take close-ish matches. Once i've had a few refunds and I'm up or the month I'll take bigger qualifying losses and worse matches just to give value back. Its an account I really want to keep for the football season



Ukmeathead said:


> How do you go about doing your coral horse racing offer?


----------



## NathanMorgan

im currently doing the Bet at Home bonus and it states prior to withdrawal I must rollover the bonus (£20) and the deposited amount (£40) 5x.

Does that simply mean placing £60 bets 5x and I can withdraw the money from the bookie?

https://uk.bet-at-home.com/mobile/en/promotion/sportbonustopuk/3893


----------



## 25081

Guys this website is free. They've got a facebook group where we all post the reloads so no one misses them. No need to pay for matched betting any more!

http://riskfreerevenue.co.uk/


----------



## Muckshifter

Just started doing this, on betfair it keeps saying bet unmatched what does this mean?


----------



## noongains

Muckshifter said:


> Just started doing this, on betfair it keeps saying bet unmatched what does this mean?


 The bet has not been matched.. The odds would have changed from the ones you wanted


----------



## Muckshifter

noongains said:


> The bet has not been matched.. The odds would have changed from the ones you wanted


 Mate I no nothing about gambling, so in simpleton terms please.


----------



## noongains

Muckshifter said:


> Mate I no nothing about gambling, so in simpleton terms please.


 well, lets say you backed on bookies at 2/1 (decimal odds of 3.0) . You go over to betfair and try to lay if off at odds of 3.0, but the current best lay price available is 3.2.

Your bet will show as unmatched, waiting to get matched.

You either have to accept the worse odds or wait for the odds go to 3.0 (which might never happen)


----------



## Muckshifter

noongains said:


> well, lets say you backed on bookies at 2/1 (decimal odds of 3.0) . You go over to betfair and try to lay if off at odds of 3.0, but the current best lay price available is 3.2.
> 
> Your bet will show as unmatched, waiting to get matched.
> 
> You either have to accept the worse odds or wait for the odds go to 3.0 (which might never happen)


 Got ya, thanks.


----------



## Muckshifter

Just found out about the bookies using iesnare to track all activities on your computer, managed to block it there but does anyone know how to locate it and block it on android?


----------



## chris0147

Hi guys,

I have got some questions. Have you been used ffrees.co.uk to open bank accounts used with each different name?

What VPN do you use that works for all bookies?

How do you receive your funds after you have make a profit?

Do you withdraw your funds by using PayPal, Skrill, neteller or do you withdraw your funds by using your bank account?


----------



## GameofThrones

@TheScam

Damn you've done well with this. I started about a year ago and stopped after a few weeks after the odds kept changing when I was trying to bet/lay and my laptop kept freezing, it just became frustrating and one time I actually lost money on it.

Really want (need) to get back in, what minimum kind of start up money would you recommend as £100 was really not nearly enough.

Also how much are you making per month/week or in total since you started?


----------



## jonjo9

@GameofThrones if you had £500 you are well equipped for sports offers. £1000 to comfortably tackle most casino offers.

With a single set of accounts I have been averaging £800-1000 since March, about £600/month from last June till March


----------



## GameofThrones

jonjo9 said:


> @GameofThrones if you had £500 you are well equipped for sports offers. £1000 to comfortably tackle most casino offers.
> 
> With a single set of accounts I have been averaging £800-1000 since March, about £600/month from last June till March


 Will your profit continue to go up when you can back and lay bets with higher odds, or does it come to a point where theres not much to it.


----------



## jonjo9

GameofThrones said:


> Will your profit continue to go up when you can back and lay bets with higher odds, or does it come to a point where theres not much to it.


 Frankly I wouldn't go for super high odds. Happy to take 70℅ of a free bet at odds of 5 up to 10 or so. However, I make most of my money on each way advantage play and casino advantage play so I'm not too worried about extracting best value from freebies.


----------



## GameofThrones

jonjo9 said:


> Frankly I wouldn't go for super high odds. Happy to take 70℅ of a free bet at odds of 5 up to 10 or so. However, I make most of my money on each way advantage play and casino advantage play so I'm not too worried about extracting best value from freebies.


 Does using really high odds get mean my account will more likely become banned?


----------



## Lwiz1984

Hi, to original poster, please could you upload a copy of your spreadsheet at looks awesome and would love to use this as a template if thats ok? thank you.


----------



## jonjo9

GameofThrones said:


> Does using really high odds get mean my account will more likely become banned?


 Probably, no one can tell for sure what will get your accounts restricted. High odds bets take more value, bookies don't like you taking value bets.


----------



## TheScam

GameofThrones said:


> @TheScam
> 
> Damn you've done well with this. I started about a year ago and stopped after a few weeks after the odds kept changing when I was trying to bet/lay and my laptop kept freezing, it just became frustrating and one time I actually lost money on it.
> 
> Really want (need) to get back in, what minimum kind of start up money would you recommend as £100 was really not nearly enough.
> 
> Also how much are you making per month/week or in total since you started?


 Sorry for delay, didnt see this till now.

Have reliable kit and connection to work from is a must, and then a bit of patience and perseverance really.

I started with £400, but then made bank from the sign up offers, if youve done all of them then you probably will need a slightly higher bank. You can start with smaller, youll just be limited to how many bets you can place at a time. I can easily tie up £3k+ in commision on a saturday with horse offers, and the last 2 weeks have made £150 and £60 respectively. Its a bit of luck on the horses because you are hoping for winners / second place / fallers etc but the more you get on the more chance you have of getting refunds - its a numbers game really.

Its worth bearing in mind I have 3 sets of accounts, however I dont do every offer 3 times - i just mix up my accounts so it doesnt look like im doing every offer every day. I make around £6-700 a month average though the last 3 months I have made over £1k each month. A combination of having more in my bank to get on more offers, a bit of luck with horse refunds, and better refunds in general are the reason for this.

I've made around £13k now since starting in May last year.


----------



## TheScam

jonjo9 said:


> Frankly I wouldn't go for super high odds. Happy to take 70℅ of a free bet at odds of 5 up to 10 or so. However, I make most of my money on each way advantage play and casino advantage play so I'm not too worried about extracting best value from freebies.


 How do you mean each way advantage play? do you mean say backing a favourite each way in a race for a second place refund but not laying place part of the bet as its good chance it will place?


----------



## Dhori1996

Can someone help me guys?I need to know if there is possible to do the profit accumulate by being on other country that isn't UK or Ireland by using VPN for changing my IP


----------



## jonjo9

Dhori1996 said:


> Can someone help me guys?I need to know if there is possible to do the profit accumulate by being on other country that isn't UK or Ireland by using VPN for changing my IP


 You can but you need a UK address for account verification so you need a UK bank account and bank statements for instance.


----------



## diamond-abs

@TheScam

I saw you mention use of multiple accounts in different names, such as your mom's. Do you also have a bank account and paypal open in her name, to be able to transfer money around? If not, how else do you do it?

I have been thinking about starting MB for months, but always delay it. Kinda worried that I won't make much if anything, since I know 0 about betting. I am planning on using yesbets - as from what I read they have nice trackers for accounts and stuff, on top of all the calculators. But from what I am reading here it seems people do a lot more on top manually, such as some sort of "arbing", placing bets in bet shops in town, casino offers. None of which will be explained on yesbets, so potential income would be really small.

Also kinda worry about getting accounts gubbed early.

And one last thing - this might be an odd one, but how resource intensive are the betting sites? My laptop broke awhile back, so I decided to buy a really cheap one, and it is really slow. I can watch youtube / stream other movies on it okay-ishly, but once remember on national lottery tried playing an animated scratchcard game, I think flash one, and it was lagging extremely badly. Just want to make sure I could do it with this equipment - would be awkward depositing few hundred to then find out I cannot even bet.


----------



## Ukmeathead

diamond-abs said:


> @TheScam
> 
> I saw you mention use of multiple accounts in different names, such as your mom's. Do you also have a bank account and paypal open in her name, to be able to transfer money around? If not, how else do you do it?
> 
> I have been thinking about starting MB for months, but always delay it. Kinda worried that I won't make much if anything, since I know 0 about betting. I am planning on using yesbets - as from what I read they have nice trackers for accounts and stuff, on top of all the calculators. But from what I am reading here it seems people do a lot more on top manually, such as some sort of "arbing", placing bets in bet shops in town, casino offers. None of which will be explained on yesbets, so potential income would be really small.
> 
> Also kinda worry about getting accounts gubbed early.
> 
> And one last thing - this might be an odd one, but how resource intensive are the betting sites? My laptop broke awhile back, so I decided to buy a really cheap one, and it is really slow. I can watch youtube / stream other movies on it okay-ishly, but once remember on national lottery tried playing an animated scratchcard game, I think flash one, and it was lagging extremely badly. Just want to make sure I could do it with this equipment - would be awkward depositing few hundred to then find out I cannot even bet.


 Your worrying way to much and overthinking, Just sign up smash some free bets and build from there it is that simple.


----------



## jonjo9

diamond-abs said:


> @TheScam
> 
> I saw you mention use of multiple accounts in different names, such as your mom's. Do you also have a bank account and paypal open in her name, to be able to transfer money around? If not, how else do you do it?
> 
> I have been thinking about starting MB for months, but always delay it. Kinda worried that I won't make much if anything, since I know 0 about betting. I am planning on using yesbets - as from what I read they have nice trackers for accounts and stuff, on top of all the calculators. But from what I am reading here it seems people do a lot more on top manually, such as some sort of "arbing", placing bets in bet shops in town, casino offers. None of which will be explained on yesbets, so potential income would be really small.
> 
> Also kinda worry about getting accounts gubbed early.
> 
> And one last thing - this might be an odd one, but how resource intensive are the betting sites? My laptop broke awhile back, so I decided to buy a really cheap one, and it is really slow. I can watch youtube / stream other movies on it okay-ishly, but once remember on national lottery tried playing an animated scratchcard game, I think flash one, and it was lagging extremely badly. Just want to make sure I could do it with this equipment - would be awkward depositing few hundred to then find out I cannot even bet.


 I suggest you sign up to Bonus Bagging by Mike Cruickshank. It will lead you through the whole thing to begin with and make a few hundred quid. Then I would go for Profit Maximiser by the same guy.

You WILL end up playing slots and casinos because that's where the profit lies. So you will need a better laptop after a few months but nothing too fancy. It will pay for itself though!


----------



## Ukmeathead

jonjo9 said:


> I suggest you sign up to Bonus Bagging by Mike Cruickshank. It will lead you through the whole thing to begin with and make a few hundred quid. Then I would go for Profit Maximiser by the same guy.
> 
> You WILL end up playing slots and casinos because that's where the profit lies. So you will need a better laptop after a few months but nothing too fancy. It will pay for itself though!


 Great recommendation, Mike's got some other good products where you could easy make 1-2k per month if you put the effort in. Acca gen/each way sniper are the ones.


----------



## wylde99

Lost my last 5 Bets by a 1-1 Draw, Barcelona letting me down yesteeday, not a nice feeling, was only £50 return from a Tenna but still.


----------



## wylde99

Put £50 on Man Utd to win today, £65 back, thought £15 was a sure thing and I lost.

Thought i was gonna be sick so pissed off!


----------



## wylde99

Finally won a Bet! A £10 Treble £41 return Juventus to win, Brighton to win anf Everton to win.

Anyone else get any luck today?

Only £30 Profit for me but It will pay for a night out tonight.


----------



## Muckshifter

wylde99 said:


> Finally won a Bet! A £10 Treble £41 return Juventus to win, Brighton to win anf Everton to win.
> 
> Anyone else get any luck today?
> 
> Only £30 Profit for me but It will pay for a night out tonight.


 £30 a day is a grand a month and should be easy enough to get with price boost and what not, p!us profit accumulator uploads everyday at noon how to hit £30 a day


----------



## 0161M

wylde99 said:


> Put £50 on Man Utd to win today, £65 back, thought £15 was a sure thing and I lost.
> 
> Thought i was gonna be sick so pissed off!


 Are these bets you're losing actual bets or matched bets ?


----------



## wylde99

0161M said:


> Are these bets you're losing actual bets or matched bets ?


 Whats the difference?

Think Match Bets.


----------



## 0161M

wylde99 said:


> Whats the difference?
> 
> Think Match Bets.


 Sounds like youre doing real bets and have confused this topics meaning as match bets or football bets

Matched bets are where you bet on both sides of the outcome


----------



## Fortunatus

anyone still into this?


----------



## gregstm

Fortunatus said:


> anyone still into this?


 No mate all ppl from this thread lost everything they had and commit a suicide... dont go into this


----------



## Fortis

This still a thing ? Moved house so going to try it again


----------



## lewdylewd

Fortis said:


> This still a thing ? Moved house so going to try it again


 Not as good as it used to be but still worth doing the welcome offers for a few hundred quid.

If you can get a new Bet365 account you can make a fair bit each week until it gets gubbed/shut down. I was actually considering trying to find volunteers to sell me new unused Bet365 accounts but it's a bit complicated as youd also need a bank account in their name.


----------



## Fortis

lewdylewd said:


> Not as good as it used to be but still worth doing the welcome offers for a few hundred quid.
> 
> If you can get a new Bet365 account you can make a fair bit each week until it gets gubbed/shut down. I was actually considering trying to find volunteers to sell me new unused Bet365 accounts but it's a bit complicated as youd also need a bank account in their name.


 Sweet cheers pal.

Remember using odds monkey software last time I did this, one better than the other or just the exact same ?


----------



## 19072

wylde99 said:


> Put £50 on Man Utd to win today, £65 back, thought £15 was a sure thing and I lost.
> 
> Thought i was gonna be sick so pissed off!





wylde99 said:


> Finally won a Bet! A £10 Treble £41 return Juventus to win, Brighton to win anf Everton to win.
> 
> Anyone else get any luck today?
> 
> Only £30 Profit for me but It will pay for a night out tonight.


 Not to mention your previous post of losing your last 5. You celebrate finally winning a bet of a mere £30 but yet exactly a week before you lost £50..

your £30 could have been £50 to pay for a night out hadn't you if spunked your money on betting lol :lol:


----------



## Sasnak

@big vin


----------



## lewdylewd

Fortis said:


> Sweet cheers pal.
> 
> Remember using odds monkey software last time I did this, one better than the other or just the exact same ?


 I've mainly did it without software. When I used software though OddsMonkey was the only one I used and it was decent.


----------



## Robbie

Fortis said:


> This still a thing ? Moved house so going to try it again


 Unless you've changed your name and dob you can't do the same sign up offers again.


----------



## wylde99

herc said:


> Not to mention your previous post of losing your last 5. You celebrate finally winning a bet of a mere £30 but yet exactly a week before you lost £50..
> 
> your £30 could have been £50 to pay for a night out hadn't you if spunked your money on betting lol :lol:


 Not only are people bumping threads behind my back, now I'm getting my Balls broke too?


----------



## monkeybiker

wylde99 said:


> Not only are people bumping threads behind my back, now I'm getting my Balls broke too?


 Too be fair, gambling is a mugs game


----------



## Fortis

Robbie said:


> Unless you've changed your name and dob you can't do the same sign up offers again.


 iv managed to get them all, but new address and new bank for me and its been fine.


----------



## Robbie

Fortis said:


> iv managed to get them all, but new address and new bank for me and its been fine.


 Fine until they realise and lock your account and take your money.


----------



## Fortunatus

5 years since I first posted this would be interested in stories? Keep seeing it advertised on facebook

personally earnt approx £2000 in first month twice using mine and my mrs names but my addictive nature kicked in after a few drinks so quit doing it, though wish I was sensible such a good side "job" if so!


----------



## Youdontknowme

Fortunatus said:


> 5 years since I first posted this would be interested in stories? Keep seeing it advertised on facebook
> 
> personally earnt approx £2000 in first month twice using mine and my mrs names but my addictive nature kicked in after a few drinks so quit doing it, though wish I was sensible such a good side "job" if so!


 I've been doing it on and off the last month. Made about £200 so far just on sign up offers and a fair few left to do


----------



## M.I.A

been done to death


----------



## Youdontknowme

M.I.A said:


> been done to death


 Still hugely profitable though


----------



## GTT

Anyone been doing this through lockdown, or a year or more.

?

Is it profitable once you gone through the offers?


----------



## Prince Adam

Never did dabble in this back in the day, is it still worth starting out in? Or has it shrivelled up?


----------



## Fortunatus

Prince Adam said:


> Never did dabble in this back in the day, is it still worth starting out in? Or has it shrivelled up?


Theres still lots to take advantage off i've been steadily making £300-£400 a month for the past few years now.

matched betting link


----------



## EpicSquats

Fortunatus said:


> Theres still lots to take advantage off i've been steadily making £300-£400 a month for the past few years now.
> 
> matched betting link


How have you not had your accounts shut down?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Gamblers who win never tell what they lose


----------



## Denied

safc49 said:


> Gamblers who win never tell what they lose


Or they get banned by the bookies.


----------



## Denied

EpicSquats said:


> How have you not had your accounts shut down?


Seem to be able to get away with matched betting. Tried arbbing and within a couple of weeks, most of the accounts I used had stupid limits like max bet 21pence.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Denied said:


> Or they get banned by the bookies.


I've no idea what matched betting is, all I know is I never hear of any losses, only wins. Not that I know what winning is either ffs. Couldn't pick my nose


----------

